# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  كيف تصبحين امرأة جذابة الحاصل على فضية حورس 2010

## اليمامة

*سيداتى ..آنساتى ..
أهلاً بكم..
كل فتاة تحلم أن تكون جذابة وجميلة..

..ولذلك دعونا نعترف مبدئياً أن  الجمال الداخلى شىء مهم للغاية وأساسى وينعكس بالتالى على الجمال الخارجى..وهذا حقيقى ..تصورى أنك مهمومة أو عصبية أو داخلياً متعبة..ماذا تتوقعين سيكون شكلك الخارجى!
كل إناء بما فيه ينضح بالفعل..هذا صحيح جداً..

موضوعى هذا ترددت كثيراً قبل أن أنشأه ليس لشىء سوى لأنه سوف يأخذ منى مجهوداً كبيرا..لأننى سأعتمد فيه على وصفاتى الشخصية..وصفاتى المجربة والتى لا أستطيع الإمتناع عنها مهما كانت مشاغلى ولذلك فهى تخطت تلك المرحلة الصعبة عندى وعند أى امرأة لازلت تتأرجح بين الفعل والتوقف..مرحلة البدء تلك ثم التعود والتى تكون عبئاً على المرأة..ولذا أتمنى أن تواظبوا عليها حتى تصبح عادات فى نطاق يومكم ولا يمكنكم الإستغناء عنها مثلى مهما كانت المشاغل والمتاعب ..الأمر يحتاج فقط لإرادة والكثير من الإهتمام بأنوثتنا واستشعار ذلك الإحساس الممتع..وصدقونى ستجدون النتيجة الحتمية التى ستبهركم بمرور الوقت وخاصة أنها وصفات طبيعية لا تهتم فقط بالشكل الخارجى وانما تتعامل مع الجسد داخلياً وخارجياً من خلال وصفات صحية..
هى فى النهاية خلاصة تجاربى ..بل أسرارى...وقررت أخيراً أن أفصح عنها لإهتمامى بالتجميل وعشقى للجمال..ولأننى وجدت أن الوقت قد حان كى نتشاركها ونستفيد..فأصارحكم القول أننى أخذت وقتاً لا بأس به فى تجميع وصفاتى هذه وترتيبها ومحاولة التنسيق فيما بينها فلا يقتصر الأمر على مجرد تعليمات وإنما أساليب للحياة..
أنتظر تفاعلكم وإن راق لكم الموضوع فسنبدأ على الفور بسرد وصفاتنا..وسأسعد حقاً لو تلقيت منكم أى سؤال بخصوص هذا الصدد..
تقبلوا مودتى..
ندى،*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

إنتى لسه ما بدأتيش
يلا بسرعه يا ندى
بجد محتاجه لموضوع زى دا




لأن




كلمه في سرك





الموضوع دا





مش من أولوياتى




ونفسي





يبقي






من أولوياتى



بدل ما الواحد عامل شبهه 
 :15 8 209: 





مستنياكى يا ندى
 :36 3 9:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

الله
انا مغرمة بالوصفات الطبيعية سواء للشعر او للبشرة و مقتنعة تماما ان البنت لازم تكون بتعرف تتتعامل مع الميكب والوانه لانها لازم تعرف ده و بتحتاجه احيانا لكن حتى الميكب لو مكانش بيدى لوك طبيعي بكرهه اوى
بس الوصفات الطبيعيه هي اللي بتظهر جمال ونعومة المرأة بجد 
هتلاقيني اول المشاركين والمتابعين
 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> إنتى لسه ما بدأتيش
> يلا بسرعه يا ندى
> بجد محتاجه لموضوع زى دا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> لأن
> 
> ...


*ايمان 
ازيك يا ايمان 
ايه النور دا
بفرح اوى لما باشوفك بجد
انا عايزاكى تصحصحى معايا
وماتزهقيش وماتقوليش هاتعب
النتيجة كدا كدا مضمونة وهاتحصل إن شاء الله
والمسألة دى يا إيمان أنا باشوفها من الأولويات
لأن دى طبيعة الست..عندها دايما رغبة فطرية وطبيعية ناحية جمالها وشكلها
وانها لازم تكون جميلة..أو يعنى محققة الحد الأدنى من المطلوب
وخدى بالك ان الست من التلاتينات أو نهاية العشرينيات لازم وحتماً 
تعطى اهتمام كبير لنفسها
علشان عوامل السن بتبدأ تغزوها من الفترة دى
وطبعاً ماينفعش تقوول لسه بدرى
لأنه موش بدرى ولا حاجة
دى عملية متجددة وفيها تواصل وموش فجائية
لأن ماينعش أبص لنفسى فى يوم وأقول ياه دا أنا لازم اعمل كذا
لأ
لأن فيه وقت ماينفعش فيه اى عمايل
لأنها بتبقى خلاص حصل اللى حصل
حتى البنات فى العشرينيات لهم نظام برضو للمحافظة والعناية..لأن العناية بتبدأ من بدرى وبتستمر
 لازم دايما عناية مستمرة ورعاية واهتمام
حاجة كدا زى النبات 
لازم نهتم بيه ونرعاه علشان يعيش ويبقى له رونق وصحة وحياة ونستمتع بمنظرة المشرق..
يبقى مهما كان الوقت النتيجة هاتحصل وهاتلاحظيها وهاتفرحى اوى لما تشوفى التغيير
وهاتستمرى للأفضل..ودايماً نسأل نفسنا إنه حتى لو الوصفات هاتبقى اسلوب حياة وبتاخد وقت
دا أفضل واللا الإمتناع عنها أفضل؟؟ يعنى لوخلال 3 سنين لقيتى نفسك بقيتى تحفة..تجانس فى اللون وتوحيد ونضارة وشد..وبعد كدا نحافظ على النتيجة دى..يبقى وحش؟
يبقى نهتم ونعمل ونتعب حبتين لغاية لما نتعود ويكون أسلوب حياة Lifestyle
وساعتها موش هانقدر نستغنى عنه وإلا هانحس ان يومنا كلة متلخبط وغيرطبيعى
زى مثلاً لما تتأخرى عن أى صلاة حبتين
بتحسى بدربكة..هو دا احساسى..
عايزة أقول بس انى قريت كتير وسمعت وصفات من هنا وهنا
انا مش خبيرة لكن مهتمة وشغوفة..
لكن قريت كتير
وجربت كتير
وفى النهاية قدرت افهم واحدد اية الفعال وكدا
يعنى مهما كان مانخفش لان الوصفات طبيعية كلها مواد طبيعية
وبالتالى مافيهاش ضرر إن شاء الله
وانا شخصياً من النوع اللى باهتم بجمالى الفطرى..
يعنى صحتى وجلدى وشكلى على الطبيعة
يعنى الجمال الطبيعى نفسه
...
أشكرك على وجودك الجميل يا إيمان وإن شاء الله نشجع بعض ونعمل حاجات كل أسبوع وبرنامج يومى بسيط مانستغناش عنه
ونفعل نظام المحاسبية كمان
يعنى هنتحاسب على التقصير..
اللى هاتقصر فى حاجة هاتدفع جنية هانحدد مين هاتتولى مسئوليه جمعه
ونشوف هانعمل بيه ايه؟
ههههههههه
علم يا فندم..،*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *ايمان 
> ازيك يا ايمان 
> ايه النور دا
> بفرح اوى لما باشوفك بجد
> *


ربنا يخليكى يا نادو
أنا بس اللى بحب أجرى وراكى في المنتدى
 :36 3 5: 



> انا عايزاكى تصحصحى معايا
> وماتزهقيش وماتقوليش هاتعب
> النتيجة كدا كدا مضمونة وهاتحصل إن شاء الله


هاصحصح وأفوق
وهانفذ وأشوف
 :18 1 36: 



> والمسألة دى يا إيمان أنا باشوفها من الأولويات
> لأن دى طبيعة الست..عندها دايما رغبة فطرية وطبيعية ناحية جمالها وشكلها
> وانها لازم تكون جميلة..أو يعنى محققة الحد الأدنى من المطلوب


يمكن انا ليا طبيعه تانيه  :: 
تعرفي يا ندى أنا قبل الجواز كنت مهتمه شويه
وكل فتره أعمل ماسكات
بس بعد الجواز ماتعرفيش إيه اللى بيحصل
زى ما تقولى كده الواحده بتقول خلااااص وقع في القفص
بس برضه أنا مهتمه بوزنى
والحمد لله
دا اللى قادره أحافظ عليه
ودا متهيألى شئ كويس
 :36 2 25: 


> وخدى بالك ان الست من التلاتينات أو نهاية العشرينيات لازم وحتماً 
> تعطى اهتمام كبير لنفسها
> علشان عوامل السن بتبدأ تغزوها من الفترة دى
> وطبعاً ماينفعش تقوول لسه بدرى
> لأنه موش بدرى ولا حاجة
> دى عملية متجددة وفيها تواصل وموش فجائية
> لأن ماينعش أبص لنفسى فى يوم وأقول ياه دا أنا لازم اعمل كذا
> لأ
> لأن فيه وقت ماينفعش فيه اى عمايل
> لأنها بتبقى خلاص حصل اللى حصل


يا مصيبتى 
دا أنا لسه شويه وأبقى 26 
وعوامل السن هاتظهر
ماكنش يومك يا صرصار
 :36 5 9: 



> حتى البنات فى العشرينيات لهم نظام برضو للمحافظة والعناية..لأن العناية بتبدأ من بدرى وبتستمر
>  لازم دايما عناية مستمرة ورعاية واهتمام
> حاجة كدا زى النبات 
> لازم نهتم بيه ونرعاه علشان يعيش ويبقى له رونق وصحة وحياة ونستمتع بمنظرة المشرق..
> يبقى مهما كان الوقت النتيجة هاتحصل وهاتلاحظيها وهاتفرحى اوى لما تشوفى التغيير
> وهاتستمرى للأفضل..ودايماً نسأل نفسنا إنه حتى لو الوصفات هاتبقى اسلوب حياة وبتاخد وقت
> دا أفضل واللا الإمتناع عنها أفضل؟؟ يعنى لوخلال 3 سنين لقيتى نفسك بقيتى تحفة..تجانس فى اللون وتوحيد ونضارة وشد..وبعد كدا نحافظ على النتيجة دى..يبقى وحش؟
> يبقى نهتم ونعمل ونتعب حبتين لغاية لما نتعود ويكون أسلوب حياة Lifestyle
> وساعتها موش هانقدر نستغنى عنه وإلا هانحس ان يومنا كلة متلخبط وغيرطبيعى
> ...



حلو أوى الجنيه دا
خلونى أنا أخد الجنيه وأنا هالتزم التزام  :: 

ولذلك قررت أنا

أقسم بالله العظيم
أن ألتزم بوصفات الجميله ندى
على قدر استطاعتى
وأن أحافظ على جمالى ورشاقتى
حتى لا يفوت العمر :36 7 4: 
وأفوق على جوازه تانيه
 :36 3 27: 
إيه دا وبيشربوا كمااااااااان  :: 

منتظراكى بجد يا ندى
بس الحقينى قبل الحماس ما يروح
 :36 3 11:

----------


## اليمامة

> تعرفي يا ندى أنا قبل الجواز كنت مهتمه شويه
> وكل فتره أعمل ماسكات
> بس بعد الجواز ماتعرفيش إيه اللى بيحصل
> زى ما تقولى كده الواحده بتقول خلااااص وقع في القفص
> بس برضه أنا مهتمه بوزنى
> والحمد لله
> دا اللى قادره أحافظ عليه
> ودا متهيألى شئ كويس


*ازيك يا ايمان
يابنتى هاتفطسينى من الضحك..حرام عليكى
طيب..
بصى بقى..
أنا عارفة بعد الجواز اية اللى بيحصل
هههههههههههههه
خلاص بقى هو جوازة واللا اتنين..طبعا بنقول كدا
طبيعى طبعاً ننشغل وحماسنا يخفت لأننا زى ماتقولى كدا هانروح من بعض فين..

وعلشان كدا قلت يا ايمان انه اسلوب حياة
يعنى نخليه اسلوب حياة 
وحاجة كمان مهمة حطيها فى دماغك
انا باعترف انى مش باهتم بنفسى فى المقام الأول علشان خاطر زوجى بس
لأ دا علشان نفسى
طبع فيا
طبيعة جنسى
حاجات كتير
واحنا لو محبناش نفسنا فى الأول يا ايمان مش هانقدر نحب حد بالشكل اللائق
ونقدر ندى بأمان وثقة..
بس أجمل حاجة فيكى لدرجة انى عايزة ابعتلك بوسة عبر الأثير
هى احتفاظك بوزنك
برافو برافو برافو عليكى يا ايمان
اى حاجة بعد كدا سهلة ان شاء الله
وانتى مؤكد قمر ومحتاجة بس تمشى على القواعد..
هابدأ والله على طول بعد ما أرد على سارة
وكنت محتارة نبدأ بالشعر واللا بالبشرة
قلت تعالوا نبدأ بالبشرة اللى بتعكس جمال الوش..ودا شىء مهم جداً..
بس المهم انا عايزة اتجاهاتكوا..
افكاركوا وأسألتكوا ومشاكلكوا..وامنياتكوا فى نفسكوا..
انا كدا باعمل أهوه بران ستورم علشان تتطلعولى المفيد..
أما بخصوص الجنية..
موافقة تلميه ولما نجمع عشرة جنية من الناس اللى مبتعملش الواجب
هانجيب كارت شحن فى كل مرة للناس الشاطرة
بس أشوف شواهد..هههههههه
صور على الخاص
هههههههه
مساء الفل..*

----------


## اليمامة

> الله
> انا مغرمة بالوصفات الطبيعية سواء للشعر او للبشرة و مقتنعة تماما ان البنت لازم تكون بتعرف تتتعامل مع الميكب والوانه لانها لازم تعرف ده و بتحتاجه احيانا لكن حتى الميكب لو مكانش بيدى لوك طبيعي بكرهه اوى
> بس الوصفات الطبيعيه هي اللي بتظهر جمال ونعومة المرأة بجد 
> هتلاقيني اول المشاركين والمتابعين


*لالا حبيبتى..
ازيك يا بنوتة يا قمر..
برافو عليكى يا سارة انك مهتمة وأوعى تقولى أنا لسة صغيرة
أصل المسألة مسألة تغذية راجعة
(يالهوووى...ايه الكلاكيع دى وتغذية راجعة اية اللى انا عمالة أقولها دى )
أنا باقصد انها عملية تغذية ..مش مسألة لما يحصل مشكلة أعالجها وخلاص وكدا ابقى شاطرة اوى
كدا النقطة دة بقت واضحة أعتقد
أنا معاكى ان  البنت لازم تكون بتعرف تتعامل مع الماكياج والوانه لانها لازم تعرف ده  
وخاصة لما الماكياج يدى لوك زى ماقولتى برىء وطبيعى ومايكونش طبعاً ملفت أوى إلا بالليل أحياناً
عادتى مش باحط ماكياج إلا خفيف لو يعنى طلبت..
ودى بتختلف من واحدة للتانية
فيه ناس تعمل ماكياج مايبنش وتحتاج يكون ظاهر وكتير
وفيه ناس تحط حاجات تكاد تكون لا شىء
وتلفت النظر جدا لوشهها
بيعتمد دا على تقاسيم الوش ودرجة عمق الملامح وتناسقها ولون البشرة
علشان كدا لازم كل واحدة فينا تكون عارفة فعلاً ازاى تحط الماكياج اليومى الصباحى السريع الغير ملفت
وازاى برضو تعمل ماكياج لائق لبليل مثلاً فى خروج او سهرة ظريفة فى البيت..
أهم شىء ان الماكياج أو الخامات يعنى تكون جودتها عالية..
مش مهم تكون الألوان كتير
كام صوباع روج وكام روجاجو..وكام أيشادو..والبانكيك والبودر و..و..وحاجات كدا
لكن ممكن يكون عندى لون للصبح ولون لبليل لايقين عليا أوى..بس ماركة محترمة مش هاتضر بشرتى ولا شفايفى ولا عيونى
وان شاء الله أقولكوا على ماركات كويسة..
اتفقنا
نبدأفى الجد
واللا استنى البران ستورم؟*

----------


## طائر الشرق

:36 2 25: 

يااااااااااااه

على حديث الستات

 :36 1 61: 
دا رغى مفيش كدا :36 28 4: 
هافضل اتفرج عليكم وهابوظ لكم القعدة :36 2 30: 

وورونى هاتقولوا وصفة واحدة ازاى
 :36 6 8:

----------


## nariman

*ايه الموضاعات الجامدة دي يا ندى 
أنا حكون زبونة دائمة هنا لأني كمان بحب الوصفات الطبيعية في كل حاجة

عايزة أقولك ان مفيش عمار بيني وبين الماكياج نهائي وعمري ما حاولت أتعلم أحطه أو زي ما البنات طالعين دلوقتي يقولولك دورات تعليم ماكياج والحاجات دي
 كتير لما أروح مناسبة ألاقي اللي بتسلم عليا وبتبحلق في وشي وأول تعليق ..ايه ده مفيش أي ماكياج كده ولا حاجة
كأني عاملة جريمة يا ندى 
ويا سلام بقى لو اتصورت صورة شخصية..بتبقى حكاية لأي حد يشوفها..الصورة متبقاش صورة منغير ماكياج

طبعاً الماكياج مش حاجة وحشة ومطلوب كمان بس زي ما سارة قالت مهم يكون رقيق وطبيعي
بس أنا باعترف اني بميل اكتر لحكاية الماكياج الداخلي..الطبيعي يعني وتأثيره على الشكل الخارجي
 ده مش يمنع اني بحاول برضه أهتم بشوية لمسات خارجية انما مش بإحتراف

ها يا ندى آدي حالتي واضحة قدامك .. زيرووو 

متابعة ان شاء الله
تسلم الأيادي 



*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

البران ستورم 
بصي يا ستي بقى انا شايفة اننا نبدأ نظبط نفسنا انتيرنال الاول 00 بمعنى 
انا قريت قبل كده ان الماسكات الخارجية اللي بتتحط على البشرة مباشرة كويسة بس الجسم مش بيستفيد غير 2 % منها بس 
في حين اني لو حطيت الحاجات الطبيعية دي وسط الاكل تقريبا الجسم بيستفيد منها كلها
وعن تجربة كمان تأثيرها بيكون اسررررررررررررع 
كنت في فترة نفسيتي تعبانة خالص وكنت بقى باكل حاجات كلها تودي في داااااهية شيبسي بقى وعصاير مش طبيعية وحاجتا كلها مواد حافظة 
ومن ساعتها بدأت الحبوب تعرف طريقها لوشي وكمان شعري تعب اوى وبقى مجهد وبيقع وانا عمري ما كان فيه في وشي حباية خاااااااالص وشعري بجد كان حلو اوي وطويييييل وبعد ما اتبهدل قررت اقصه وكنت بعيط اليوم ده بطريقة وحشة عارفة لما حاجة كده بقالك عمر بتهتمي بيها وبتلمسي جمالها كل يوم وفجأة تلاقيها واقعة تحت رجلك احساس بشع وصوت المقص بشششششششششع 
فقررت بقى ابطل الحاجات دي واغير نظام اكلي خااااااااالص
ووالله فعلا اسبوعين بالظبط ولقيت كل حاجة اتظبطت لا وكمان احسن من الاول
بس بقى من 3 ايام جاتلي قريبتي باتت معايا وجايبة معاها كانتين من الحاجات المدمرة دي وجايبالي مصااااااااصة وانا بموت فيها بقى  :: 
فطبعا عكيت تااااااااااااااني لمدة يوم 
فأيه رايكم نتفق علي شوية ممنوعات وشوية حاجات تانية نواظب عليها في نظام اكلنا يوميا ونحدد فترة كل واحدة تقول بعدها هي حاسة بفرق ازاي ؟؟

----------


## اليمامة

> يااااااااااااه
> 
> على حديث الستات
> 
> 
> دا رغى مفيش كدا
> هافضل اتفرج عليكم وهابوظ لكم القعدة
> 
> وورونى هاتقولوا وصفة واحدة ازاى


*مين دا؟؟؟
هيثم؟؟؟؟؟؟
ايه اللى جابك هنا؟؟؟
آه..
عايز تبوظلنا القعدة..
لأ خد بالك الموضوع دا موضوع النفس الطويل

يعنى هاتزهق..
ومش هاتستحمل..
شوف بقى..
فهما حاجتين ملهومش تالت يا هيثم
لأما تنفذ معانا علشان تكون كدا جذاب

ويتهافت عليك(....) من كل صوب..
أو تقعد مؤدب ماسمعلكش صوت..
ولا ضحك من تحت لتحت..
غير كدا هاوديك أودة العزل..وترفع ايدك لفوق..
ههههههه
منور الموضوع والله يا هيثم
ومقولتش فين البران ستورم بتاعك؟*

----------


## اليمامة

> *ايه الموضاعات الجامدة دي يا ندى 
> أنا حكون زبونة دائمة هنا لأني كمان بحب الوصفات الطبيعية في كل حاجة
> 
> عايزة أقولك ان مفيش عمار بيني وبين الماكياج نهائي وعمري ما حاولت أتعلم أحطه أو زي ما البنات طالعين دلوقتي يقولولك دورات تعليم ماكياج والحاجات دي
>  كتير لما أروح مناسبة ألاقي اللي بتسلم عليا وبتبحلق في وشي وأول تعليق ..ايه ده مفيش أي ماكياج كده ولا حاجة
> كأني عاملة جريمة يا ندى 
> ويا سلام بقى لو اتصورت صورة شخصية..بتبقى حكاية لأي حد يشوفها..الصورة متبقاش صورة منغير ماكياج
> 
> طبعاً الماكياج مش حاجة وحشة ومطلوب كمان بس زي ما سارة قالت مهم يكون رقيق وطبيعي
> ...


*نااااااااااااااااااااريمان
الله..دى القعدة احلوت..

لو تعرفى أد إيه وجودك بيضفى عليا شوية سكينة وأمن نفسى لا بأس بهما هاتبعيلى كل يوم شوية بمبلغ محترم
ههههههههههه
ازيك يا ناريمان..حقيقى مبسوطة اوى بكلامك
رائع جداً انك بجد طبيعية..ووشك مش عاملاه اسكتش لممارسة هواية الشخبطة واللخبطة اللى بقت مكتسحانا
انا ساعات بامشى فى الشارع باحس يا ناريمان ان كل الوشوش زى بعضها
نسخ كرتونية ملونة بتتحرك ببطىء كأنها ممسوكة بخيوط وبتبتسم نص ابتسامة مابتتغيرش
مع احترامى لكل هواة الشخبطة وكب الألوان..
لكن انتى عارفة يا ناريمان ..هى مهارات بنحب نجيدها لوقت اللزوم..
ودا ماينكرش ان الماكياج دا فن..وجميل جدا..وابداع كمان
ولكن
له قواعد كتير اوى..
لكن ايه فايدة الماكياج الخارجى من غير الجمال الداخلى..
ملهوش اى فايدة تذكر
لو احنا قيسنا جمال الإنسان بمظهر خارجى شكلى

هنلاقيه قبيح جداً
ماينفعش خالص..
لكن الجمال الداخلى ممكن يكفى ويفيض 
وميبقاش للجمال الخارجى اى أهمية..
على فكرة حالتك هايلة..
وتنفع للكورس دا تمام
واحنا بس هانتعامل فى الطبيعى
مع لمسات خفيفة..
ياريت تفضلى دايماً موجودة يا ناريمان
وهادفع الحساب أول بأول
تحياتى ومودتى..*

----------


## اليمامة

> البران ستورم 
> بصي يا ستي بقى انا شايفة اننا نبدأ نظبط نفسنا انتيرنال الاول 00 بمعنى 
> انا قريت قبل كده ان الماسكات الخارجية اللي بتتحط على البشرة مباشرة كويسة بس الجسم مش بيستفيد غير 2 % منها بس 
> في حين اني لو حطيت الحاجات الطبيعية دي وسط الاكل تقريبا الجسم بيستفيد منها كلها
> وعن تجربة كمان تأثيرها بيكون اسررررررررررررع 
> كنت في فترة نفسيتي تعبانة خالص وكنت بقى باكل حاجات كلها تودي في داااااهية شيبسي بقى وعصاير مش طبيعية وحاجتا كلها مواد حافظة 
> ومن ساعتها بدأت الحبوب تعرف طريقها لوشي وكمان شعري تعب اوى وبقى مجهد وبيقع وانا عمري ما كان فيه في وشي حباية خاااااااالص وشعري بجد كان حلو اوي وطويييييل وبعد ما اتبهدل قررت اقصه وكنت بعيط اليوم ده بطريقة وحشة عارفة لما حاجة كده بقالك عمر بتهتمي بيها وبتلمسي جمالها كل يوم وفجأة تلاقيها واقعة تحت رجلك احساس بشع وصوت المقص بشششششششششع 
> فقررت بقى ابطل الحاجات دي واغير نظام اكلي خااااااااالص
> ووالله فعلا اسبوعين بالظبط ولقيت كل حاجة اتظبطت لا وكمان احسن من الاول
> ...


*يا واد يا انتيرنال يا جامد..
أهو كدا البران ستورم واللا بلاش..
هندسة بصحيح
طيب..بصى بقى يا سارة..
تعالى نقول على شوية حاجات نفسية
والحقيقة يعنى انا لو سبت نفسى اتكلم عن الجانب الداخلى والنفسى والروحى هافضل اتكلم فيه ومش هاقول اى حاجة غيره
يعنى أقصد ان الجانب دا مهم جدا
وبينعكس على خارجنا جداً..
وان شاء هاندخل فى النص حاجات نفسية وروحية علشان يبقى الموضوع نفس جسدى متكامل ان شاء الله..بس لازم نفهم ان الجمال دا موش نهم..موش شراهة..الجمال دا احساس ومش تجمد..موش هانلهث وراه لسبب أرضى أوى..لأ..احنا عايزين نحس الجمال ونتعامل جواه وبيه..
علشان الست تبقى بجد جميلة وهادية وفيها عظمة كدا..لازم تكون واثقة فى نفسها..وعارفة كويس جداً انها حلوة

..وان فيها حاجة حلوة بزيادة محتاجة تعمل عليها سبوت..وتقنع نفسها بهدوء ان الجمال مسألة نسبية جداً..ومفيش واحدة حلوة على الإطلاق ولا وحشة على الإطلاق..وماتحبطش لما تلاقى واحدة حلوة اوى والناس منبهرة بيها زى اختنا نانسى عجرم مثلاً..وتقول بقى انا فين ودى فين..احنا تقريباً متساويين كلنا فى الكفة ولكن هى الروح الداخلية والعناية والذكاء والتحرر بمعنى الطبيعية والإنطلاق..
اتفقنا؟
يبقى كلنا حلويين بس محتاجين نفهم نفسنا ونثق فيها بجد ونحبها..وكمان نخلص لها..
يبقى لما نفسياً هانكون راضيين عن نفسنا بنوع من الحمد وان ربنا فضلنا عن ناس كتيرة وان فينا حاجات حلوة وبنتميز بها عن غيرنا..دا جمال داخلى هايخلينا نحس بالجمال الخارجى ونبدو فى منتهى الجمال..ابتسامة وتصرف ولياقة وتعامل واثق..الست لا يمكن أن تستمتع بجمالها الخارجي إذا لم تستمتع بجمالها الداخلي..والجمال الداخلى دا الناس بتشوفه وسهل جداً كمان تخترقه وتعرفه..
طيب ازاى مثلاً نطبق دا..
يعنى أنا دلوقتى لابسة لبس باحبه واستايلى وواثقة فيه وعارفة انه لايق عليا وأنا مقتنعة بيه..جت واحدة بنت حلال قالتلى ..ايه دا اللى انتى لابساه..دا وحش جدا وموش لايق عليكى ؟ أو اعملى كذا وكذا."خدوا بالكوا كتير منا اصلا مابيعرفوش يختاروالبسهم وممكن يقضوا عمرهم كلوا بدون مايكونوا لبسوا اللبس اللى بيحلموا بيه واللى اقتنعوا انه لايق عليهم..اية رأيكوا فى النقطة دى"..
آه هنا بقى لو أنا موش مقتنعة باللبس دا سهل جداً أزعل وأتأثر وأغيره..فنصيحتى هنا ماتهتميش بالكلام دا خالص وماتخليش حد يفرض زوقه عليكى لأنك انتى بالطريقة بتديهم الفرصة انهم يتدخلوا فى شكلك الخارجى وهاتوقعى فريسة لهم كل مرة ومش هاتعرفى تقررى حاجة
يبقى طالما انتى مقتنعة باللى انتى بتعمليه وبدون ما بتسببى ضرر لحد ما يهمكيش..
الحاجة التانية بعد الثقة فى النفس والرضا عن نفسك واللى بيدوا جمال داخلى..هى حالة الإنسجام بين جسمك وبينك..يعنى مايبقاش فيه بدانة ظاهرة اوى تعوقك نفسياً وتخليكى موش عارفة تلبسى او موش راضية عن نفسك..لازم الإهتمام بالوزن لحدوث توافق..ودى على رأس الأمور كلها لأن السمنة بتبين التجاعيد والترهل بسرعة لأن الجسم طبعاً مابيكونش مشدود..ولا ماسك نفسه..وان شاء الله هاقولكوا على تجاربى الشخصية فى الموضوع دا برغم انها غالباً إرادتى وبس..لسه هانقول على وصفات وانظمة حلوة..ولكن فى النهاية ممكن التوافق يحدث بينك وبين جسمك فى كل الأحوال مهما كان الوزن...دا مبدئياً..وفيه ناس على فكرة بتبقى بدينة ولكن متعايشة..ولايق عليهم وبيكون جسمهم رغم بدانته مش واقع..بيكون برضو ممسكوك لسه وله Shape..مهمة اوى حالة التوافق دى..
الابتسامة..والمرح..والروح الحلوة..مفيش داعى للنكد ولا للتعقيد..مفيش احسن من القعدة الحلوة..والضحك دى فلسفة وعدوى كمان..انا طبعا عارفة ان الضغوط كتيرة وبتبقى فيه خلفيات جوا الانسان ولكن..دايما نحاول نقول..الحياة فعلاً قصيرة وأقصر مما نتصور فطبيعة الزمن حتى نسبية ..احنا بنعملها نسبية باستمتاعنا بالحياة أو بتحميلنا عليها وعلى نفسنا..يبقى نختار ..ونحدد علاقاتنا..مفيش داعى للرفقة السيئة..ولا للناس اللى بتموت فينا الإحساس بالحياة وبتوجهنا لعادات سيئة زى مثلاً الغيبة والنميمة..ووجع الضمير بعد كدا ..ومواجهات ومشاكل تأثر على نفسيتنا..نحاول..
آخر نقطة فى الفقرة دى ومن أهمهم على الإطلاق هو النوم..نصيحة حقيقية جداً ومن جوا قلبى..بلاش السهر الفظيع..البشرة بتموت والجلد بيتغير لونه وبيعجز بسرعة..ناموا بدرى ..ياريت لو نقدر ننام الساعة 10...طيب طيب خلاص..خلوها 12..ونوم فى الضلمة..لازم الضلمة يا سارة ..علشان النور بيأثر على الميلاتونيين الخاص بلون البشرة وتجديد شبابها ومضاد الأكسدة..المادة دى بتشتغل فى الليل وفى الظلام..وكل ما نمنا بدرى وفى الضلمة بندى فرصة للمادة دى انها تنتج..ياعنى بشكل مطرد بتنتج كل ما ساعات الليل طالت وبدون نور..وهى أصلاً بيخف انتاجها فى الصيف عن الشتاء للضوء الساطع للنهار..وللسهر الصيفى..يعنى طول مانتى نايمة كدا افرحى اوى وسقفى واحلمى احلام لطيفة وقولى فى سرك "يا سلام زمان الميلاتونيين دلوقتى شغال على ودنه..لسه الليل طويل..هههههه" تمام كدا؟
ودى صورة له لأنه بيتباع على هيئة مكمل غذائى بيتاخد عادى..بس انا طبعاً باشوف انه حتى الفايتمينز لازم استشارة طبيب لها علشان فيه الأنسب لكل واحد فينا..وياريت تاخدوه بعد استشارة طبيب أو صديق..ههههههه



تمام؟..وهارجع اتكلم عن الأكل يا سارة..*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

سلام الله عليك ندى

 :f2: 



شكرا للدعوة الجميلة

متابعة معاكي ان شاء الله

أحلى ما في كلامك..إن اكدتي إن الجمال فعلا داخلي قبل ما يكون خارجي

علشان كده لو اي انثى عايزة فعلا  تبان جميلة دون تكلف

تشتغل على نفسها من برة لجوة

هتلاقي وشها مريح و منور من غير اي مجهود

برده..متابعة معاكي

و موضوع جميل زيك

تحياتي

 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *يا واد يا انتيرنال يا جامد..*
> 
> 
> 
> *أهو كدا البران ستورم واللا بلاش..*
> *هندسة بصحيح*
> *طيب..بصى بقى يا سارة..*
> *تعالى نقول على شوية حاجات نفسية*
> *والحقيقة يعنى انا لو سبت نفسى اتكلم عن الجانب الداخلى والنفسى والروحى هافضل اتكلم فيه ومش هاقول اى حاجة غيره*
> ...


 
إحم إحم صباح الخير  :36 4 1:  
والله معاكى حق فعلا يا ندى 
مهم اوى الواحد يكون نفسيا مرتاح ومشرق عشان يبان ده عليه 
ولازم عدم الاستسلام للمحبطين لانهم برأيي اكتر ناس محبطين_بفتح الباء_ وبيحاولوا دايما ينقلولنا مشاعرهم السلبية اما تلميحا او تصريحا 
وانا بصراحة الناس دول بتصرف معاهم بتكنيك اسمه انتي مبتفهميش  :: 
والله فعلا الاقي الواحدة من دول جاية تقولي اووووووه اللون اللي انتي لابساه ده مكبرك اوووووى
قبل ما تكمل اقوم اقولها تصدقي بقى انتي مبتفهميش ههههههههههههههههههه بهزار طبعا
وابدأ بقى يا بنتي انا اللون ده افضل لون بيليق معايا عشان وعشان وعشان ............الخ 
طبعا بلاقي الشخصية اللي قصادي سكتم بكتم هههههههههه 
كمان بقى بصي الحركة دي 
انا بشوف مسلسل بحبه اوووووووى اسمه عصي الدمع بطولة سولاف فواخرجي وجمال سليمان 
سولاف كل يوم الصبح قبل ما تقوم من السرير بتسمع لنفسها الوصفة السحرية بمعنى
انها مختارة 3 كلمات بتقولهم لنفسها الصبح "حلوة كتير و ذكية كتير و قوية كتير"
انا بقى بصراحة عجبتني الفكرة وقولت لازم اطبقها 
فبقيت بقوم كل يوم الصبح اقول في نفسي شعر ههههههههههههههههههه
يعني مثلا "قومي يا كتكوتة يلا يا سوسو اصحي بلاش كسل يا جميل قومي بقى حضري احلى فطار لاحلى بنوتة " 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه وطبعا كل يوم غير التاني 
بجد والله الحركة دي لذيذة اوى بحس اني نشيطة بعدها اوى 
و عاملة لنفسي اغنية معتبرة انها مكتوبة فية _بس دي سر بقى مش هقوله_
كمان وانا بتعامل مع بشرتي وشعري بتعامل بنفس الاسلوب بفضل اكلمهم كانهم بيبي صغير 
يعني من فترة طلعلي حباية غلسة اوى في وشي _راحت الحمد لله_
كنت كل يوم وانا بعمل ماسك قصاد المراية اكلم وشي بقى " ايه يا حبيبي مين عمل فيك كده معلس يا كوكو _اه بدلع وشي اقوله يا كوكو ::  _تبقى كويس يا حبيبي" وهكذا 
ادلع وشي وشعري وبشرتي واكلمهم وطبعا كلكم هتقولوا البت اتجننت يا حرااااااام 
بس والله حاجة لذيذة اوى جربوها واحلى حاجة اليومين دول ابتدوا يردوا عليه وبقوا مونسيني وماليين عليه حياتي  :15 9 25:  


اجري بقى قبل ما حد يتصل بالعباسية 
واسيبكم مع مشهد بعشقه من المسلسل اللي حكيتلكم عليه 
"عصي الدمع"

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

والله إنتوا لمه زى العسل
بس خرجوا هيثم منها  ::p: 
أنا اتحمست جدا
أنا جيت قريت ردودكوا 
هاخلص تنضيف وأجى أرغى معاكوا :36 11 10: 
وأشاركوا الموضوع اللى كده  :36 2 25:

----------


## اليمامة

> سلام الله عليك ندى
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> شكرا للدعوة الجميلة
> 
> متابعة معاكي ان شاء الله
> ...


 *
أهلاً بيكى يا إيمان
منورة أوى الموضوع
وموافقة على كلامك جداً
اللى جوا طوالى هايبان على اللى بره بدون تكلفة
ومهما كان اللى برا مضبوط تمام
يعنى ماكياج عالى المستوى بحرفية
واللى جوا تعبان
يبقى مفيش فايدة
والدنيا برضو عاتبقى مكفهرة
أشكر وجودك الجميل
وكلامك الحلوة
وهانتظر اضافاتك المختلفة دايماً
تحياتى ليكى..*

----------


## د. أمل

أنا عرفتكم خلاص .. أول ما ألاقيكم مختفيين أدوَّر عليكم فى دخانيق المنتدى ..
    أنا بقى حأقعد جنب هيثم أتفرج عليكم .. و لو حاجة عجبتنى أجربها .. لأن أنا ماليش فى الماكياج خالص .. 
   النوم بيفرق معايا كتير .. لكن المشكلة إنى مش بأنام فى وقت محدد .. الظروف كده ..
   بس تصدقوا هنا أحسن كتير من الناس اللى بتتخانق فوق دول .. و الله زهقونى ..
   شكراً يا ندى على دعوتك .. إنتِ هنا مختلفة تماماً .. 
  بصراحة بأفطس من الضحك لما بتشخطى فى مشاركاتك .. لما يكون فى حاجة مش عاجباكى .. بتقلبى مُدرسة على طول ..
   ياللا كملوا .. حناكل إيه ..؟؟؟؟ 

 :36 11 10:

----------


## اليمامة

> إحم إحم صباح الخير  
> والله معاكى حق فعلا يا ندى 
> مهم اوى الواحد يكون نفسيا مرتاح ومشرق عشان يبان ده عليه 
> ولازم عدم الاستسلام للمحبطين لانهم برأيي اكتر ناس محبطين_بفتح الباء_ وبيحاولوا دايما ينقلولنا مشاعرهم السلبية اما تلميحا او تصريحا 
> وانا بصراحة الناس دول بتصرف معاهم بتكنيك اسمه انتي مبتفهميش 
> والله فعلا الاقي الواحدة من دول جاية تقولي اووووووه اللون اللي انتي لابساه ده مكبرك اوووووى
> قبل ما تكمل اقوم اقولها تصدقي بقى انتي مبتفهميش ههههههههههههههههههه بهزار طبعا
> وابدأ بقى يا بنتي انا اللون ده افضل لون بيليق معايا عشان وعشان وعشان ............الخ 
> طبعا بلاقي الشخصية اللي قصادي سكتم بكتم هههههههههه 
> ...


 *
رجعالك يا لالا نرغى..
بس أكمل ردود وندخل فى المفيد..*

----------


## نسمة أمل

السلام عليكم : بجد فكرة رائعة،  و حلوة كثير و انا متابعة معكم

----------


## اليمامة

> والله إنتوا لمه زى العسل
> بس خرجوا هيثم منها 
> أنا اتحمست جدا
> أنا جيت قريت ردودكوا 
> هاخلص تنضيف وأجى أرغى معاكوا
> وأشاركوا الموضوع اللى كده


*كل دا بتنضفى..
والله بانضف بضمير وفى نص ساعة
علشان باشتغل بأطرافى الأربعة
عارفة يا إيمان..باطير
ههههههههههه
المهم بصى هيثم مفيش قلق منه
أصل هيثم زى أخويا الصغير تمام بجد والله
أده كدا وفركيكو برضو ومربياه على ايدى..
فعادى يعنى..
المهم بسرعة مستنية رغيك 
قصدى بران ستورمك
علشان اعمل الخطة..*

----------


## اليمامة

> أنا عرفتكم خلاص .. أول ما ألاقيكم مختفيين أدوَّر عليكم فى دخانيق المنتدى ..
>     أنا بقى حأقعد جنب هيثم أتفرج عليكم .. و لو حاجة عجبتنى أجربها .. لأن أنا ماليش فى الماكياج خالص .. 
>    النوم بيفرق معايا كتير .. لكن المشكلة إنى مش بأنام فى وقت محدد .. الظروف كده ..
>    بس تصدقوا هنا أحسن كتير من الناس اللى بتتخانق فوق دول .. و الله زهقونى ..
>    شكراً يا ندى على دعوتك .. إنتِ هنا مختلفة تماماً .. 
>   بصراحة بأفطس من الضحك لما بتشخطى فى مشاركاتك .. لما يكون فى حاجة مش عاجباكى .. بتقلبى مُدرسة على طول ..
>    ياللا كملوا .. حناكل إيه ..؟؟؟؟


*دااااااااااااااااو حبوبتى..
فرحانة أوى انك معانا هنا..
على فكرة الموضوع دا أنا قصداه روحى وجمالى أوى
يعنى الماكياج دا آخر حاجة خالص هانفكر فيها
أجمل حاجة انك قولتى ندى لأول مرة
طالعة من بؤك تجنن..وخاصة انى باحب الأسماء الحقيقية
هو أنا باين عليا عندى شيزوفرانيا واللا إية؟
عموماً أنا هاتصل بعفاف
صديقة طبيبة ومصححة نفسية أشوف حالتى ايه بالضبط؟
ههههههههه
ووالله أنا مدرسة كوول أوى ولطيفة وموش باشخط..
بس ياريت تفضلى متبعاانا وحسك معانا
هانقول حاجات تعجبك..
وعد..*

----------


## اليمامة

> السلام عليكم : بجد فكرة رائعة،  و حلوة كثير و انا متابعة معكم


* 
أهلا العزيزة نسمة أمل
منورانا
الحمد لله ان الموضوع عجبك
ياريت أشوف مداخلاتك وأسئلتك واستفساراتك..
تحياتى..*

----------


## طائر الشرق

> والله إنتوا لمه زى العسل
> بس خرجوا هيثم منها 
> أنا اتحمست جدا
> أنا جيت قريت ردودكوا 
> هاخلص تنضيف وأجى أرغى معاكوا
> وأشاركوا الموضوع اللى كده


*قال تنضيف ايه*

*انتى عايشة فى باريز* 

*قصدك بتسيأى*

*لصوا يا هوانم انا رايح اجيب النتيجة بكرة فعايز دعوات كتير وربنا يستر واجيلكم تانى*

----------


## مطر الشتاء

*صباح الخير على الحلوين
الحقيقة صعب قوي أقرى كل الكلام ده انا جيت متأخرة أوي
لكن شكرا ندى دعوتك للمشاركة
وأنا معاكِ أن جمال الروح بذرة جمال الوجه
والتوتر والعصبية لا ينجبان إلا الجمال المجهد 
وجمال العيون من جمال ما ترى
ندى
موضوع مميز كمن أختارت
دعيني في صفوف المشاهدين أتابع عزفك المميز دائما
مع خالص حبي وإحترامي*

----------


## nariman

> *نااااااااااااااااااااريمان
> الله..دى القعدة احلوت..
> 
> لو تعرفى أد إيه وجودك بيضفى عليا شوية سكينة وأمن نفسى لا بأس بهما هاتبعيلى كل يوم شوية بمبلغ محترم
> ههههههههههه
> ازيك يا ناريمان..حقيقى مبسوطة اوى بكلامك
> رائع جداً انك بجد طبيعية..ووشك مش عاملاه اسكتش لممارسة هواية الشخبطة واللخبطة اللى بقت مكتسحانا
> انا ساعات بامشى فى الشارع باحس يا ناريمان ان كل الوشوش زى بعضها
> نسخ كرتونية ملونة بتتحرك ببطىء كأنها ممسوكة بخيوط وبتبتسم نص ابتسامة مابتتغيرش
> ...


*
أنا مش منقولة من هنا ..
وليكي عندي تخفيض محترم 

بجد سعيدة ان دي وجهة نظرك يا ندى ..مش ناس كتير بتفكر كده

أنا متابعاكي ان شاء الله ومع كل المشاركات الجميلة هنا

يلا ابتدي..

وتحية خاصة لمصراوية جدا ..بجد دمها خفيف وكل اللي بتقوله صح 

راجعة تاني ..

*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أنا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييييت ونضفت البيت
 :18 1 36: 
ما شاء الله يا *ندى* كل المشاركات أكتر من روعه

وأنا كمان مقتنعه تماما إن الجمال هوا الجمال الداخلى
وأنا مهتمه بالجزئيه دى
والحمد لله إنى مش نكديه على ما أعتقد وبحب الضحك والهزار
لأن فعلا زى ما بتقولى الحياه قصيره ومش مستاهله
وكانت حجتى دايما إن جمال الروح هوا المهم
بس فعلا مش كفايه 
محتاج شويه تظبيط خارجى ودا هاتعلمه معاكوا إن شاء الله
 :36 3 5: 
وبجد أنا بشجع *ناريمان* في اسلوبها
لأنى كمان زيها إحنا مش مجرد وشوش وصور وشخبطه وألوان
البساطه والرقه مفيش أجمل منها
وسيبك يا ناريمان من اللى بيستغربوا
وصدقينى يوم فرحك لما تستخدمى المكياج وكده هاتبقى عروسه مفيش أحلى من كده
 :36 15 57: 
ويارب نفرح بيكى قريب 
وفعلا زى ما *ساره* بتقول إن الأكل الصحى بيأثر بالإيجاب على بشرتنا وصحتنا بصفه عامه
ودا بحاول حاليا إنى أهتم بيه
وأبعد عن أى أكل مش صحى
وبستبدل دلوقتى المشروبات الغازيه بعصير الليمون أو بعصير أى فاكهه متوفره
بس تعرفي كده أحسن كتيييييييييييييير
 :36 1 11: 

بس تعرفي أنا مشكلتى الحقيقيه في إيه؟؟؟
في النووووووووووم
بنام متأخر وأصحى متأخر
نفسي بجد أصحى بدرى
أصحى على الأقل 9
أحس بالنهار وجماله
ومش عارفه اظبط النوم خاااااااالص
حاجه تغيظ بجد يا ندى
 :36 8 6: 
أما موضوع اللبس فابجد إلبسي اللى يعجبك
إلبسي اللى تحسي نفسك مرتاحه فيه أكتر
ولايق عليكى أكتر
وبجد بجد ابعدوووووووووووووووو عن آراء بعض الناس
تعرفي يا ندى
أعرف واحده بنت حلال شكلها قربيه بنت الحلال اللى تعرفيها  :: 
كانت كل أما أجيب هدوم تقولى دا أنا شوفته ومش عاجبنى
المهم ألاقيها بعدها بيومين جايبه نفس هدومى بس بلون تانى
وتقولى أصل شفت زى لونك هناك ومش عاجبنى خاااااااااالص
وأنا بتعقد يا ندى
تعرفي مشكلتى مش في كلامها
مشكلتى إنى مابحبش أكون زى حد أو حد زيي
هوا أنا كده غلط ولا إيه؟؟؟
يلا مش مهم
 :28 1 19: 
المهم أنا عندى استفسار محيرنى من أول الموضوع
يعنى إيه البادى بتاعكوا دا  ::$: 
اقصد البران ستورم ؟؟؟
وابدئوا يلا

علشااااااااااااااااااااااااان كله هاينزل صوره قبل وبعد  :: 
وعلى رأى المثل
الحلو حلو لو قام من النوم
والوحش وحش لو غسل وشه كل يووووووووووم
سامعه يا سااااره
 :36 2 22:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> وعلى رأى المثل
> الحلو حلو لو قام من النوم
> والوحش وحش لو غسل وشه كل يووووووووووم
> سامعه يا سااااره


 
*انا الحمد لله ياختي مبغسلش وشي اساسا*

----------


## جميلة بوحريد

كدا  كل دا اقعد اقراه مرة واحدة 

ما انا مش عارفة افوت ولا مشاركة  :36 21 4: 

بجد موضوع جميل جدا يا ندى

علبكِ شوية أفكار يا بنتى انما ايه    :36 2 25: 

و أنا ناوية أقعد هنا واحاول أكون تلميذة مجتهدة  وبلاش تدفعونى فلوس
انا مش بيفضل معايا اى فكة وربنا كلها بتتصادر  اصلا   :36 1 46: 


و انا  زمااااااان  مش زمااااان  اوى يعنى قديمة اه بس مش اووووى

زمان كنت  اداعب الميك اب من بعيد لبعيد كدا فيما يخص العيون 

ولما بطلت تعاطي الحاجات  في المناسبات وبتعاطاها في البيت وبس 
بحب اقعد العب بيها واستغل  بنت اخويا بقى  وافن  فيها و مش راحمة شعرها  طبعا


بصي يا ستى  

رأيي مش بعيد عن أراءكم ابدا 
إن الجمال دا شيء نسبي جدا وليس له قاعدة ثابته 
وخلق الله كله جميل   الأمر بشكل كبير على الروح وجمالها 
 وخفة التواجد 

يعنى المفترض في كل انسان انه يشوف في نفسه  الجمال 
والقدرة الربانية  والهبة الالهية التى منحها لنا الله بأن خلقنا  في أحسن تقويم

وعلينا الحفاظ على هذه النعمة 

والحفاظ على الجمال الطبيعي يكون  

بمنح ذلك الجمال حقوقه علينا  


بالحفاظ على النظافة و توطيد العلاقة بينا وبين الماء
مش نروح نغرق يعنى 

لأن  النظافة  و الاغتسال بتمنح الانسان حيوية ونضارة
 وريحة حلوة  خصوصا ريحة حلوة دي  :36 1 21: 
سواء للجسم عامة  والفم  خاصة  :36 1 45: 
 كل دى حاجات من ضمن الحفاظ على الجمال 
وبارضوا الحفاظ على الأسنان بمظهر صحى للتمتع بابتسامة جميلة 




و بعدم الإرهاق  والسهر  (  نفسي ابطل سهر )

محاولة  الاحتفاظ بمزاج نفسي مستقر نوعا ما 
وتفريغ أى شحنات غضب بأى شكل غير انفعالى وعدم  كبتها 

لأن الكبت النفسي وارهاق العقل في الشد والجذب النفسي 
دا بيدمر الدنيا وبيقوض  المساحة الجماليه الخارجية لنا 

و النظام الغذائي الصحي 

و الاستعانة بمِنح الطبيعة لمضاعفة تألق هذا الجمال

عندى قناعة تامة  إن الميك آب ليس الا وسيلة مساعدة  اضافية لابراز الجمال الكائن أصلا  بكل امرأة 
وهو بحاجة لفن في استخدامه  
ما هى ممكن تبقى قمر وتحط ميك اب  بطريقة واذواق  تفسد جمالها الأصلي


هو المفيد كله ان شاء الله في التجارب بتاعتك دى يا ندى

انا منتظراها  اهو  رغم انى كنت ممنية نفسي ان بعد كل المشاركات دى هالاقيها 

لكن ماشي اديني قاعدة ومنتظرة  

ونفسي فعلا  اتخذها اسلوب حياة 
وتبقى جزء لا يتجزأ من عاداتى اليومية 

وعلى فكرة انا قريت اكتر من مرة  
ان شرب كميات مياه كتير مفيد جدا للبشرة وبيجدد نضارتها  وحيويتها 


يللا بقى انا مستنية اهو 

ولو  مش هتبدئي الا لما ايمان تخلص تنضيف  
نروح نساعدها يا ستى 


يللا وانا هاستلف  جنيه لو ما اعملش الواجب 

رغيت كتير جدا انا عارفة  

بس قلت بقى اقول اللى عندى واجرى على الله 

ربنا يسعد قلوب الجميع

----------


## بنت شهريار

انا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت
ايه دا ايه دا من غير كدا
لااااااااااااااااااااا والله ابوظلكم القعدة
ايمو اتاخرى شوية لو سمحتى
انتى يابت ياسارة مصاصاية بقى علشان اعرف اركز ايمى هانم ام ادهم
تعالى جنبى ياحبيبتى تعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالى
وحشتونى

ندى حبيبتى انتى جبتى من الاخرررررررررررررر
انا معاكى ومتابعة ومركزة جدااااااااا
اديلووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## اليمامة

> *قال تنضيف ايه*
> 
> *انتى عايشة فى باريز* 
> 
> *قصدك بتسيأى*
> 
> *لصوا يا هوانم انا رايح اجيب النتيجة بكرة فعايز دعوات كتير وربنا يستر واجيلكم تانى*


 *
ياااااااااااااااااااااااارب يااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب ولد
يووووووووه
أقصد يااااااااااااااارب يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
تنجح يا هيثم ان شاء الله
وبعدين نجاح اية يابنى اللى انت بتدور عليه دا
دا شىء عادى جدا
المفروض تقول مثلاً
تطلع الألفا مع كام مرتبة كدا علشان  تلعب براحتك 
ان شاء الله ناجح يا هيثم..ان شاء الله
وقول علشان الهدايا*

----------


## اليمامة

> *صباح الخير على الحلوين
> الحقيقة صعب قوي أقرى كل الكلام ده انا جيت متأخرة أوي
> لكن شكرا ندى دعوتك للمشاركة
> وأنا معاكِ أن جمال الروح بذرة جمال الوجه
> والتوتر والعصبية لا ينجبان إلا الجمال المجهد 
> وجمال العيون من جمال ما ترى
> ندى
> موضوع مميز كمن أختارت
> دعيني في صفوف المشاهدين أتابع عزفك المميز دائما
> مع خالص حبي وإحترامي*


 *
مطر الشتاااء
الله..جميل وجودك
وكلامك الأجمل
ربنا يخليكى حبيبة قلبى
وشىء أسعدنى أوى وجودك الرقيق
بس انا يا مطر موش عايزاكى فى صفوف المشاهدين
ياريت تشتبكى معانا فى الصراع
أقصد فى الحوار
دا نقاش مفتوح للجميع لتبادل الآراء ووجهات النظر ومن ثم الإتفاق والتنفيذ
ان شاء الله تمتعينا بوجودك 
وخالص تحياتى ومودتى..*

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> أنا مش منقولة من هنا ..
> وليكي عندي تخفيض محترم 
> 
> بجد سعيدة ان دي وجهة نظرك يا ندى ..مش ناس كتير بتفكر كده
> 
> أنا متابعاكي ان شاء الله ومع كل المشاركات الجميلة هنا
> 
> يلا ابتدي..
> ...


* 
الله الله على جرعات السكينة والإنسجام اللى انا غرقانة فيهم..
ازيك يا ناريمان..
ان شاء الله تكونى بخير..ودايما منورانا
انا خلاص هأبدأ أهو
بس أشوف العيال التانية دى بتقول ايه*

----------


## اليمامة

> أنا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييييت ونضفت البيت
> 
> ما شاء الله يا *ندى* كل المشاركات أكتر من روعه
> 
> وأنا كمان مقتنعه تماما إن الجمال هوا الجمال الداخلى
> وأنا مهتمه بالجزئيه دى
> والحمد لله إنى مش نكديه على ما أعتقد وبحب الضحك والهزار
> لأن فعلا زى ما بتقولى الحياه قصيره ومش مستاهله
> وكانت حجتى دايما إن جمال الروح هوا المهم
> ...


 *
ايمىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
حمدلله على سلامة التنضيف ههههههههه عقبال المرة الجاية يا قمر
مشاركتك جميلة يا ايمان 
وفعلاً يا ايمان من غير الروح الجميلة الإنسان قبيح
طيب ..ياما بنشوف بنات شكلاً تحفة
لكن تلاقيها زى الحجر
ودمها تقيل
تفتكروا أنهى الأحسن..؟؟

مين اللى الإنسان يستريحلها ويفضل إنه يعيش معاها؟
المشكلة ان ياريت الناس فعلاً تفهم ان الجمال زائل مهما كان..
ومع ذلك بنلاقى ناس عواجيز ولكن مستمتعين بحياتهم جداً
كان عندى شوية صور ماحصلتش لناس كبار ولكن عايشين فى منتهى السعادة
هادور عليهم وهانزلهم هنا كنوع من التدعيم الروحى للقعدة الحلوة دى ان شاء الله..

وكمان لما الإنسان فينا بيتمازج مع التانى..بنحب بعض بكل ما فينا..وبنتوافق..
وبنقبل بعض على كل شىء..يعنى نوع من السلام النفسى بيحصل ويقربنا فى ظل كل الديفوهات
يبقى حتى الديفوهات دى بتعمل عمل إيجابى واحنا موش عارفين..
المهم يا ايمان لازم يا ايمان تنامى بليل
موش هاسمحك فى دى
تقدرى تغيرى ..وترتبى ظروفك من تانى
ممكن يكون عليكى صعب فى الأول لكن موش مستحيل ترجعى لنظام الطبيعة تانى وتتوافقى معاه
دى دورة الطبيعة أو قوتها وسطوتها اللى بتفرض علينا الوعى دا واحنا موش واخدين بالنا
وفى اعتقادى كلما خالفنا الطبيعة فى أنظمتها كلما كانت حياتنا موش طبيعية..
يعنى لازم الطبيعة تتوافق مع دورتنا النفسية..
حاولى لازم يا إيمان..
أما بالنسبة للأكل هاتكلم عليه بالتفصيل
واللبس كمان عايزين نعمله قاعدة نشوف كدا المناسب والمعقول اللى ممكن نلبسة ويليق علينا ونحطله شوية مواصفات على حسب طبيعة الجسم
يعنى اللى عندها مشكلة هنا تقول واحنا نساعدها ان شاء الله..
بس برافو عليكى يا ايمان انك موش بتاخدى كلام حد فى اللبس وعلشان نكون برضو أكثر مصداقية ..موش أى حد
لازم اللى تاخدى رأيه يكون حقيقى مخلص فى مسألة اللبس دى..يعنى يقولك رأيه بإخلاص..لا يجاملك ولا يغشك
وعلشان كدا انتى اكتر واحدة تقدرى تحكمى على لبسك وتقولى هاتلبسى ايه
لانك انتى اللى هاتلبسيه وهاتحسيه
وان مكونتيش مستريحة  ومقتنعة يبقى ملهاش لازمة بصرف النظر عن خطوط الموضة..
وانتى بنفسك يا ايمان جربتى
وعلى فكرة انا كمان مابحبش البس زى حد..
مابحبش النسخ الكرتونية دى وخط الموضة الواحد اللى كله يوحده كأننا فى معسكر  بينمطونا ويوحدونا..
فيه محلات للبس موش بتكرر القطع ..بتجيب من كل قطعة واحدة او اتنين
وانا باتعامل مع المحلات دى
وعادة ليا ذوقى الخاص والوانى اللى بامزجها فى اللبس
وانا اللى باغير فيه
يعنى ممكن من أطقم مختلفة أعمل حاجة جديدة ورائعة والكل يعجب بيها..
وفى حاجات باحب أفصلها..
يعنى باحط التصميم على الورق وباقصه
وباتخيله تماماً
وباروح للفنان "موش الترزى" ينفذ..
فرق كبير جداً بين  الفنان فى المجال دا والترزى العادى..
...
على الفكرة البران ستورم بالإنجلش معناها بالعربى عصف ذهنى يا إيمان
وهى استراتيجية بنستخدمها لما نحب نحل مشكلة او نعرف آراء حول موضوع
يعنى نعمل عصف ذهنى للجميع
كل واحد يقول مقترحاته وأفكارة وبعدين نحسبها ونحللها
ونقوم مطلعين النسبة الكلية ونشتغل بيها ونحطلها النشاط وكل حاجة
أوووه....ما علينا
يعنى كنت باخد آرائكوا بس علشان أعرف بتفكروا ازاى ونبدأ بإيه..
بجد عايزين نتغير..موش مجرد كلام..وسهل جدا والله لو انتوا عايزين...
خلاص يا ايمى ..
ولا تتعقدى ولا أى حاجة خالص..
وسيبى المنفسنيين بعييييييييييييييييد وخليكى فى دماغك انتى بس وموش فى دماغهم
اتفقنا يا قمر؟*

----------


## اليمامة

> انا الحمد لله ياختي مبغسلش وشي اساسا


*
هههههههههه..أحسن ما تغسليه عموما بضمير..من الناحية الفنية..
أصلاً غسيل الوش دا موش افترا
حتى غسيل الوش دا له نظام
دا احنا هانرغى رغى يا سارة..
استنوا عليا بس..*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

عمالة تنصحينا يا ندى ناموا بدري ناموا بدري 
ايه اللي مصحيكي لدلوقتي يا هاااااااانم "كرسي في الكلوب"
كنت بقى حابة اسأل عن حاجة 
انا احيانا بنام كتير اوى اوى بفظاعة يعني 
النهاردة مثلا كل شوية انااااااااااااام واقوم من النوم انام تاني وببقى عاوزة انام فعلا كأني منمتش بقالي كتير 
تفتكري ده نقص في فيتامين معين ولا استهبال في الخلايا ولا ايه بالظبط ؟؟

----------


## اليمامة

> عمالة تنصحينا يا ندى ناموا بدري ناموا بدري 
> ايه اللي مصحيكي لدلوقتي يا هاااااااانم "كرسي في الكلوب"
> *كنت بقى حابة اسأل عن حاجة 
> انا احيانا بنام كتير اوى اوى بفظاعة يعني 
> النهاردة مثلا كل شوية انااااااااااااام واقوم من النوم انام تاني وببقى عاوزة انام فعلا كأني منمتش بقالي كتير 
> تفتكري ده نقص في فيتامين معين ولا استهبال في الخلايا ولا ايه بالظبط ؟؟*


*
كدا يا سارة...ههههههه
هاضطر أحكيلك قصتى حياتى اللى بقالى شهر فيها
وعملالى ازعاج وتعب بجد..بس هاعمل ايه؟
عندى امتحانات موش علشان انا مدرسة
لأن انا التلميذة..هههههههه
وعندى كورس جودة مكثف يوميا
من الساعة 2 للساعة 8
دا علشان ابقى اخصائى جودة ومراقب تعليم
ونقدر نضبط العملية شوية
كورس مخيف حقيقى..
تصورى بقى؟
يعنى انا قاعدة بنام على نفسى
دا غير شغلى الأصلى الصباحى اللى بحاول أسايسه
و...
و..
و...
ونفسى
هههههههه
وطبعا هنا..المنتدى
وانتم حبايب قلبى
يعنى دى ظروف مؤقتة نظراً لضيق الوقت حاليا..يعنى ماعنديش وقت تانى والبديل انى مدخلش هنا
ودا عارض مؤقت عندى..بخلاف كدا موش بتأخر عن 12..غالباً
وانا مقدرش علشان بعبكوا والله...
وفاضل اسبوع وتخلص الحمد لله..آدى الحكاية ياستى
وتصورى يا سارة 
اليومين دول اللى بنام فيهم متأخر
بابص فى المراية فى وشى
فعلاً متغير
باين عليه الإجهاد
يعنى بتفرق كتير والله
قوليلى انتى بقى..
نومك دا يعنى بتبقى قبلها مجهدة مثلاً وتعبانة فى شغل معين
واللا بتبقى مريحة؟
أو زهقانة؟
اشرحيلى اكتر وانا هارد عليكى..*

----------


## اليمامة

> كدا  كل دا اقعد اقراه مرة واحدة 
> 
> ما انا مش عارفة افوت ولا مشاركة 
> 
> بجد موضوع جميل جدا يا ندا  
> 
> علبكِ شوية أفكار يا بنتى انما ايه   
> 
> و أنا ناوية أقعد هنا واحاول أكون تلميذة مجتهدة  وبلاش تدفعونى فلوس
> ...


 *
جميلة هنا...الله
وفضفضة من اللى هيا كمان
لااااااااااا
المشاركة دى محتاجة دماغ
علشان أمخمخ فيها
انا خلاص يا جميلة بنام..
بكرة نتكلم فى المفيد
تصبحى على خير..*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> كدا يا سارة...ههههههه
> هاضطر أحكيلك قصتى حياتى اللى بقالى شهر فيها
> وعملالى ازعاج وتعب بجد..بس هاعمل ايه؟
> عندى امتحانات موش علشان انا مدرسة
> لأن انا التلميذة..هههههههه
> وعندى كورس جودة مكثف يوميا
> من الساعة 2 للساعة 8
> دا علشان ابقى اخصائى جودة ومراقب تعليم
> ونقدر نضبط العملية شوية
> ...


ببقى مريحة و اااااااااااااخر كسل
معرفش عندي حالة من الكسل بشعة اليومين دول 
بقوم من النوم بلعافية ويادوب افوق نص ساعة ولاقي نفسي عاوزة انام تاني وفعلا اول ما بحط راسي عالمخدة بنام فعلا كأني مكنتش نايمة قبل كده
بس بقى بقوم من النوم مصدعة ومدروخة اوى

----------


## مطر الشتاء

> *
> مطر الشتاااء
> الله..جميل وجودك
> وكلامك الأجمل
> ربنا يخليكى حبيبة قلبى
> وشىء أسعدنى أوى وجودك الرقيق
> بس انا يا مطر موش عايزاكى فى صفوف المشاهدين
> ياريت تشتبكى معانا فى الصراع
> أقصد فى الحوار
> ...



*وعشان متزعليش أديني رجعت تاني وشايفة كلام ولا أروع
والحقيقة مش لاقيه حاجة أقولها 
غير إن الجمال شيء نسبي ملوش مقياس يقيسه متغير بتغير أى من المعطيات حولينا
يعني ممكن اللي تشوفيها حلوة دلوقتي تشوفيها وحشة بعدين
والجمال إحساس
يعني ممكن يكون ليكِ صديقة مش جميلة اوي في العيون
لكنها الأجمل في القلوب
وإن الصدق مع النفس والرضا التام بما منحه الله يمنحك جمال خاص
فشعورك بالإرتياح والإبتعاد عن العصبية يزيد من معدل الهرومونات التي تمنحك الحيوية
أيضا النوم فترة كافية يسمح للدم المرور بسهولة في الشعيرات الدموية بالوجه فيبدو نضرا
أما الإجهاد والعصبيه تتسبب في تجلط الدم في هذه الشعيرات فتظهر الهالات السودا تحت العين
والإصفرار والشحوب على الوجنتين
أيضا أهتمي بتعويض جسمك ما يفقده من ماء وطاقة
وعوضي قلبك ما يفقده من حب وإرتياح وعوضي عقلك ما يفقده من راحة البال
أرفعي رأسك قليلا لأعلى ستجدي بساط ساحر أسود به لؤلؤ فضي لامع
وأجعلي لنفسك مكان في هذه اللوحة التي صنعها الله لتتعلمي كيف تكوني الأجمل
تعلمي لغة الطبيعة فتعلمك كيف تحافظي على جمالك بمساعدتها نفسيا وعضويا أيضا 
فكم من خلطات وأعشاب تعوضك وتنير وجهك
وكم من إيمان ينير القلوب فتلمع العيون بسحر لا مثيل له
أرجو أني اكون أضفت ولم أطيل
إحترامي للجميع*

----------


## اليمامة

*على فكرة يا جميلة
الكلام اللى قولتيه مهم جداً وخطير
خاصة فى موضوع الميه
فعلاً الإغتسال والنضافة دى تقريبا يعنى على رأس الأمور كلها العملية
الأسنان والجسم كله
الميه فعلا أجمل منظف فى الدنيا
وبتدى طراوة وانتعاش ونضارة
وزى مانتى قولتى شربها على الأقل 8 كوبايات ميه كبيرة فى اليوم
...انا موش عايزة أرغى أكتر لأنى حاسةانكم خلاص هاتزهقوا
بس والله. انا شايفة ان آراء كل واحدة فينا مهمة فى البداية علشان بس نعمل قاعدة نقاش لطيفة ونعرف متطلباتنا
باشكرك يا جميلة اوى على مداخلتك الجميلة
والحمد لله أهى ايمان خلصت تنضيف 
ونشتغل..*

----------


## اليمامة

> انا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت
> ايه دا ايه دا من غير كدا
> لااااااااااااااااااااا والله ابوظلكم القعدة
> ايمو اتاخرى شوية لو سمحتى
> انتى يابت ياسارة مصاصاية بقى علشان اعرف اركز ايمى هانم ام ادهم
> تعالى جنبى ياحبيبتى تعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالى
> وحشتونى
> 
> ندى حبيبتى انتى جبتى من الاخرررررررررررررر
> ...


 *
عبييييييير هنا
يا مرحبا يا مرحبا
موش باقوكوا القعدة هاتحلوا
وكمان هايكون دمها خفيف أوى..
منورة اللمة يا عبير
ولازم تقوليلنا عن تجاربك المفترية فى المجال دا
لن نتنازل..*

----------


## اليمامة

> ببقى مريحة و اااااااااااااخر كسل
> معرفش عندي حالة من الكسل بشعة اليومين دول 
> بقوم من النوم بلعافية ويادوب افوق نص ساعة ولاقي نفسي عاوزة انام تاني وفعلا اول ما بحط راسي عالمخدة بنام فعلا كأني مكنتش نايمة قبل كده
> بس بقى بقوم من النوم مصدعة ومدروخة اوى


 *
صباح الخير يا سارة..
بصى اسمحيلى أقولك شوفى ايه اللى مضايقك واتغلبى عليه..
اقعدى مع نفسك ..غمضى عنيكى وبصيلها من جوا واسمعيها وافهميها واتصالحى معاها..
فيه حاجة نفسية على ما أعتقد فى عقلك الباطن تعباكى
وغلاف الضحك والنوم اللى انتى بتقاومى بيهم بتحاولى تقنعى نفسك بيهم وتتغلبى على اللى قلقك..
بس جسمك بيخرج الانفعالات والنتيجة انه بيوجعك..وانك مدروخة والصداع
يعنى فى ظنى دى الآثار النفسية..
لو أنا غلطانة معلش سامحينى..دا مجرد اجتهاد..
ولو أن صح حاولى تتكلمى مع حد وتعملى حاجة تريحك..
ولو انتى موش فاهمة أصلاً..يبقى الله أعلم..
حاولى تنظمى وقتك وتشغلى نفسك بهوايات روحية شوية..علشان تكسرى حالة الملل والكسل
أو اخرجى شوفى مناظر جديدة..اى حاجة..
وغالباً علاجك هنا هى الرياضة..
العبى يا سارة..او اعملى ايقاعات حركية على اى موسيقى بتحبيها
علشان بس جسمك نفسه يستريح..
والله أعلم برضو..
*

----------


## اليمامة

> *وعشان متزعليش أديني رجعت تاني وشايفة كلام ولا أروع
> والحقيقة مش لاقيه حاجة أقولها 
> غير إن الجمال شيء نسبي ملوش مقياس يقيسه متغير بتغير أى من المعطيات حولينا
> يعني ممكن اللي تشوفيها حلوة دلوقتي تشوفيها وحشة بعدين
> والجمال إحساس
> يعني ممكن يكون ليكِ صديقة مش جميلة اوي في العيون
> لكنها الأجمل في القلوب
> وإن الصدق مع النفس والرضا التام بما منحه الله يمنحك جمال خاص
> فشعورك بالإرتياح والإبتعاد عن العصبية يزيد من معدل الهرومونات التي تمنحك الحيوية
> ...


 *
أهلاً أهلاً يا مطر
وعودتك الرقيقة..
مداخلةجميلة وكلام جميل مقدرش أقول عنه حاجة أبداً
موافقة فعلاً على كل اللى قولتيه
وكمان قولتية بجمال وسحر يخلى الواحد يتشجع أوى
المهم التنفيذ فعلا يا مطر..
يارب..
تحياتى وتقديرى الدائمين..*

----------


## اليمامة

*طيب..
دلوقتى بقى تعالوا نتكلم عن البشرة..
وخلونا نتكلم عن كل حاجة بدون ترتيب بقى..هانعتبر قعدتنا كدا زى قعدة الصالون بنتكلم وبنتناقش..
كنت عايزة أسألكوا..يعنى ايه البشرة الجميلة؟؟
حد هايقولى النضرة
اللى لونها متوحد
المشدودة
أم خدود حمرا
ههههههه
لأ..
تعالو أقولكوا يعنى اية بشرة جميلة..
بشرة جميلة يعنى بشرة نضيفة..
لو بشرتك نضرة..طرية..مشدودة..لونها متوحد
 وموش نضيفة هاتبقى سيئة جدا

وبعدين كل المواصفات دى برضو موش بتتحقق تماماً إلا مع البشرة النضيفة..
طيب يعنى ازاى تكون البشرة نضيفة؟
يعنى خالية من البثور والنقط السودا..
بقع حمرا وبثور حمرا وحبوب..
يعنى بشرة صافية ناعمة مفيهاش لا حبوب ولا بثور سودا ولا أى حاجة
احنا عارفين طبعا يا بنات"بنات هنا للمتجوزين واللى موش متجوزين..ههههههه"
عارفين ان البشرة لها مسام وعلى حسب عنايتنا واهتمامنا وحسن ادارتنا لبشرتنا المسام دى بتوسع ..
وبالتالى مع عدم اتباع اساليب كويسة فى التعامل مع البشرة المسام دى بتمتلىء بالأتربة وبأى حاجات تانية وخاصة لو كان وشك من النوع الدهنى وبالتالى التراكمات دى بتعمل بثور سود وغالبا بتكون متركزة فى المناطق الشديدة الدهنية زى مثلاً عن الأنف ..الدقن..الخدود وكدا..
معنى كدا ان لازم تنضيف بشرة مستمرة..
وموش مجرد غسيل وش وخلاص..
التنضيف دا يعنى حمام البخار
وحمام البخار هو الوحيد اللى بيشيل البثور السودا وينضف الوش..ويخلية يبرق ويكون صافى وفى منتهى النضافة..
قبل ما أبدأ ازاى وكيف ولماذا؟
لازم كل واحدة تكون عارفة نوعية بشرتها يا ترى عارفين؟
لأن نوعية البشرة بتفرق طبعا فى التعامل
يعنى مثلا كمية البخار اللى تتعرض لها والإضافة اللى نحطها فى حمام البخار والتكنيك
شايفة ناس قاعدة ساكتة
متخافوش والله سهل وممكن تعمليه لنفسك فى البيت وأحسن من الكوافير كمان
وتعمليه فى الصيف مرتين فى الأسبوع وفى الشتا كفاية مرة
ولو انتى من هواة الذاهبات للكوافير ..عادى انتى عارفة بقى الكورس بتاعك ماشى ازاى
لكن احنا هنا هانتعلم كل حاجة نعملها لنفسنا وطبيعية كمان
لكن الأول ازاى نعرف بشرتنا اذا كانت دهنية واللا جافة واللا عادية
ياترى كل واحدة فيكوا عارفة بشرتها..
هاستنى الإجابة وردودكوا ونتكلم..
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

صبااااااااااااااااااااااح الفل عليكوا يا بنانيت
وحشتونى جدا

ندى الجميلة 
هو دا الكلاااااام ولا بلاش
ايون خشى كدا على المفيد 
البشرة والجسم والماسكات والسنفرة والتنضيف
والله انا بحالات .. ساعات تلاقينى نشيطة جداااا وشغالة ماسكات وتنضيف بشرة وحمامات للشعر وبدون أى مناسبة
وأحيانا أغسل وشى بالعافية  :: 
وطبعا دا تبع الحالة النفسية 
المتلخبطة بإستمرار

بس بقالى فترة عاوزة انتعش من تانى
وانتى جيتى فى وقتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتك

مبدئيا ياستى انا بشرتى من النوع المختلط
ساعات تكون جافة وساعات دهنية
وساعات جزء وجزء
فى مؤخرا بقت دهنية ب
إستمرار خصوصا منطفة الأنف والخدود

وفعلا البخار ممتاز فى التنضيف 
ومع الضغط على البثور بتطلع بسهولة بعديها
كمان احيانا بضيف على المياة الساخنة نقطتنين لمون او ورق نعناع
حقيقى ممتاز ومنعش جداااااااااااا


يالا تعااااااااااااااااااااااالى بسرعة منتظراكى


سارة هانم كعب الغزال
نومك دا هرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووب اسألى مجرب  :3: 
شيلى الصراصير اللى مليتى المنتدى بيها 
وانتى تنامى كويس 


جمعة مباركة
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

محدش شاف ندى ياجمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعة
ياترى انتى فين ياندى  ::mm::

----------


## مطر الشتاء

*مساء الخير يا من تبحثوا عن الجمال
طبعا ندى بتقول أحلى كلام
لكن إسمحي لي إضافة بسيطة أكيد كلنا عارفنها لكن نحطها في الحسبان
إن نضارة البشرة أيضا ليها علاقة بحالتك النفسية عن طريق وسيط مهم جدا إسمه النظام الغذائي
مهو أدام عايزين الجمال يبقا نسعاله صح من كل الطرق في نفس الوقت
يعني زي ما تنضيف من بره بالبخار وغيره
دعمي بقا من جوه

هناك انواع من الأطعمة تدعم البشرة كالخضار والفواكه خاصة منها التوت والطماطم والبرتقال والخضراوات الصفراء والخضار ذات الخضرة الداكنة. اغلب الصبغات الموجودة في الخضار والفواكه تكون غنية جداً بالمكونات الدفاعية وقادرة على التصدي للشوارد الحرة الطليقة وحماية البشرة من المؤثرات الخارجية.
الأحماض الدهنية أوميجا 3 التي تأتي عادة من الأسماك الدهنية، مثل السلمون والماكريل. ويمكن تعويضه باستخدام بذور الكتان Linseed مرتين فى الأسبوع. تعدل الأحماض الدهنية Omega3 افرازات الهورمونات التي تعزز صحة الجسم وتتحكم في نمو الأنسجة. كما أن الفطر بكل أنواعه، يعزز الجهاز المناعي ويساعدك على تحمل الضغط والسيطرة على حالاتك النفسية. والزنجبيل الذي يعرف بخواصه المضادة للالتهاب، يمكنك تحضير شاي الزنجبيل الطازج، بإضافة نصف ملعقة من الزنجبيل المبروش مع 230 ملل من الماء المغلى، دعيه ينقع لمدة 10 دقائق ثم صفيه وأضيفي إليه ملعقة صغيرة من العسل الحر لتحلية طعمه. والسمسم الذي يحتويى على تركيبة بروتينات عالية، يمكنه علاج حبوب البشرة وتنقيتها من عيوب كثيرة تشوبها. ومتخافيش مش هيزيد وزنك بسبب السمسم لأن الزنجبيل هيعمل على حرق الدهون الزائد وبالتالي مش هتخزن في الجسم
وأعلمي أيضا أنواع من الأطعمة التي تضر البشرة الزيوت المهدرجة جزئياً إذ تتسبب عملية تصنيع الزيوت نصف المهدرجة في خلق أحماض دهنية مؤذية Trans – Fatty – Acids، هذه الأخيرة وبدخولها إلى الجسم تسبب خللاً في توازن الهورمونات، وبالتالي ظهور مشاكل على البشرة. والأطعمة السريعة التي تحمل نسبا عالية جداً من الدهون السيئة والمؤذية للجسم والبشرة. واللحوم ومشتقات الحليب والسكر والطحين الأبيض خاصة منها الخبز والأطعمة الخفيفة المعبأة والجاهزة. بالإضافة إلى القهوة
وتعودي دائما أن لا تشغل فكرة ما تعمل كضاغط عليك فترة طويلة حتى لا ترفع من معدل الإدرانلين فهو يتسبب في ظهور الإجهاد على بشرتك وكوني دائما هادئة مما كان الموقف لأن الوجه الغاضب يكرهه الجمال
معلش طولت عليكم
وتحياتي للجميع*

----------


## اليمامة

*أنا جييييت
أنا جيت والله يا عبير..
تجربتك رائعة فى حمام البخار
بس تعالى هنا لما أقولك..
مسألة المزاج دى..ومرة تعملى ومرة لأ..ممنوعاً منعاً باتاً
انتى كدا كأن اللى بتبنيه بتهديه وبتبدأى من الأول وجديد فى كل مرة
يبقى ملهاش لازمة ودا يمكن بيأكد على كلامى لما قولت اننا لازم نخليه اسلوب حياة ونتغلب على المسألة بإرادة التعود وخاصة مع النتيجة الحلوة اللى بنشوفها بالتدريج
ممكن المسألة صعبة فى الأول بس صدقينى واظبى بس شهر واحد موش هاتقدرى تستغنى عن كدا..
كمان ايه علاقة المزاج بالحاجات دى..عارفة ليه احنا بنقول كدا
علشان فى ثقافتنا كستات شرقيات ان المسائل دى كمالية أو تكميلية..يعنى لو معملنهاش موش مهم..
انما بجد الأجانب عندهم الحاجات دى حياة..اساس للحياة
برغم ان دينا حثنا على اظهار الجمال والنضافة ..
الحالة النفسية انا معاكى بتأثر علينا ولكن ملهاش دعوة ببرامج لنا ..حاجةكدا عاملة زى الصلاة..يعنى اسلوب واستراتيجية..
عارفة يا عبير بصراحة لو اعتمدنا على الحالة النفسية موش هانعمل حاجة خالص..هههههههه
واحنا أصلا عايزين ندعم من حالتنا النفسية دى مع بعضينا..لأننا اتفقنا انها من أهم الأسباب اللى بتوظ جوا وبالتالى هاتبوظ برا باحتراف كمان..الحقيقة لما مثلاً ممكن يشتد عليا موقف نفسى بلاقى نفسى باعمل أكتر كأنى عايزة انسى وأخرج من اللى أنا فيه..
وأقصى كسل ممكن ينال منى حوالى يومين بالكتير
أفوق بعدهم أحس بالهلع وأبدأ أعوض جسمى عن اللى معملتهوش له فى يومين
موش علشان مثلاً الروقان أو حاجة زى كدا
لكن علشان المسألة بقت فعلاً تعود فى دمى وخاصة مع الناس اللى عندهم فكرة الإلتزام وحب العمل عالية
اتفقنا؟ وخاصة ان بشترك مختلطة وبتقولى دلوقتى دهنية..يعنى محتاجة عناية مكثفة وخاصة فى الحر دا ولو انتى كمان بتخرجى كل يوم وبتتعرضى للشمس..
احنا هانخلص قصة حمام البخار دى ونتفق على الأكل اللى يساعدنا وهانبرم معاهدة بينا على التنفيذ فى خطة وكل واحد هاتقول هى عملت ايه وحست بأى فرق..
بصى بقى..أنا أول مرة أعمل حمام البخار يمكن وانا عندى 18 ستة..
وقريت عنه وقلت أجربه بنفسى..
جبت حلة عادية وحطيت فيها ميه وشوية بابونج كتار أوى
وحطيتها على النار ولما طلع البخار بدأت أعرض وشى واستمريت لمدة حوالى نص ساعة..وأنا بشرتى عادية
لا جافة ولا دهنية وان كانت بتحتاج تغذية وعناية باستمرار..
المهم طبعاً انا مبسوطة بالإنجاز وعمالة أقول لنفسى بعد ما هاخلص أكيد وشى هايبقى جنان..
ههههههههه
ولما خلصت وقعدت شوية وشوفته حصلى جنان
وشى جف جداً ونشف لدرجة ان حصل تقشير فى الجلد..كأن جلدى عجز فجأة..
رحت للدكتور قالى اللى انتى عملتيه دا غلط خالص..انتى عرضتى بخار شديد جدا ومباشر جدا ومليان بابونج اللى بينشف البشرة اصلاً لوشك لمدة طويلة أوى وانتى موش مهيأة وشك أصلا والنتيجة ان الطبقة الخارجية للجلد قسيتى عليها وشبه هديتيها ولسة بقى الجلد هايكون طبقة جديدة..
يعنى عرفتوا بقى اية اللى أنا عملته غلط؟
تطويل فترة التعرض للبخار والبابونج اللى بيمشى مع البشرة الدهنية وماكونتش عاملة وشى اى ماسك أو سنفرة لازالة الجلدالميت ومحاولة تفتيح المسام..
حمام البخار له خمس خطوات سهلين جدا هاقولهم بالترتيب..
بس فيه سؤال مهم..
من أول مرة البشرة هاتبقى ذات بهاء كدا ونور ونضافة؟
علشان بس نكون على نور وأنا مصرة نكون واقعيين..
لأ طبعاً موش من أول حمام..
 على الأقل شهر أو شهر ونص بمعدل على الأقل برضو حمام بخار مرة واحدة فى الأسبوع وبعد كدا هاتشوفى وشك عامل ازاى وهاتدعيلى
طيب كل واحدة عارفة نوع بشرتها ؟
طيب اللى موش عارفة تعرف ازاى نوع بشرتها هاقول فى المداخلة الجاية؟
وعلى اى حال موش هاتفرق كتير فى حمام البخار..بيمشى مع اى بشرة وبكل الإضافات غالباً..
بس قبل ما أنهى المداخلة دى عايزة أقول على حاجة مهمة..
حمام البخار ممكن يتعمل فى حلة فى البيت عادى ولكن نتيجتها موش بنفس كفاءة الجهاز المخصص لكدا..لازم أعترف بالحكاية دى..
فياريت اللى تقدر تجيب الجهاز دا تجيبة وهو موش غالى وكله صينى تقريبا وهاتلاقوه فى مترو أو فى كارفور وفى كل الهايبر ماركتات..
وهاتلاقوه بشكل مضمون فى سنترات التجميل ومراكز بيع مستلزمات الكوافير..وكله زى بعضه وسعره موش غالى فى حدود 100 جنية وأغلى واحد لن يتعدى 130 أو 150 جنية وانتى وشطارتك..
وآدى صور لأجهزة حمام بخار









دى كانت مجموعة صور متنوعة لأجهزة حماما بخار زى مانتوا شايفين..
يعنى بدل ما نعمل الحكاية دى مرة واحدة فى السنة لما يكون عندنا مناسبة مثلاً ونعملها عند الكوافير ليه مانعملهاش بنفسنا بانتظام وهاتشوفوا جمال ونضافة وشكوا هايكون عامل ازاى..
انتى منين يا عبير؟
بورسعيدية بيتهيألى؟
خلاص يا عيال عليكوا وعلى عبير
هاتجيبلكوا من بورسعيد أحلى أجهزة حمامات بخار مستوردة..
هههههههههه
واهى برضو تشتغل وتسلى نفسها..*

----------


## اليمامة

*أنواع البشرة 3 أنواع
لكن الخبرا دلوقتى بيقولوا 5..
التلات انواع العاديين هما البشرة الدهنية والعادية والجافة
والخمسة هما الدهنية والعادية والجافة والمختلطة او المركبة والحساسة..
وانا باميل للتقسيمات الخمسة
طيب ازاى نميز بين بشرتنا؟
البشرة الدهنية Oil Askin وهاكتب المسميات بالإنجليزية علشان فى حالة شرائكم لأى مستحضر تقدروا تميزوا بين انه بيستخدم لأى نوع من انواع البشرة..
والبشرة الدهنية بتبقى المسام بتاعتها واسعة ودا معناه ان قدرتها على لم الأتربة والحاجات دى أكبر من أى بشرة تانية وبتحتاج عناية أكبر..
ونقدر نميزها لأننا بنلاقيها زيتية عليها دهون وبتلمع..ولو غسبتى وشك بليل قبل ما تنامى وقمتى الصبح من النوم جبتى منديل وحطيتيه عليها وخاصة على الجبهة والأنف والدقن والخدود هتلاقى المنديل كأن فيه زيت أو مادة دهنية..
البشرة العاديةNormal Askin..بتكون متوازنة..وموش باينه بتلمع ..الوش ناعم الملمس..مفيهاش لا بقع ولا حبوب ولا بثور..لو عملتى حكاية المنديل..هتلاقيه نضيف إلا لو حصل من حاجات تكاد تكون معدومة من اى مادة دهنية
البشرة الجافة Ray Askinودى مشكلة برضو..بتبقى باينة جافة ومقشرة ومتقشفة ومطفية وباهته وممكن فيه تجاعيد باين عليها عند زوايا الفم والجبهة والعينين..وطبعا مع عوامل البيئة لو ماحصلش اهتمام بتبوظ خالص وممكن صاحبتها يكون عندها عشرين سنة وآثار تجاعيد باينة عليها..محتاجة عناية شديدة وتغية..
البشرة الحساسة  sensitive Askinودى بتكون باينه فيها العروق الحمرا فى بعض الأماكن..وعلطول ممكن يحصلها تهيج من اى مؤثر زى الشمس اواى مادة كيميائية أو مستحضر مخالف زى مثلا ماكياج موش نضيف ..نلاقى البقع الحمرا انتشرت وبانت فيها..لكن هى عموما بشرة بتكون صافية ورايقة وجميلة..
البشرة المختلطة أو المركبة أو المزدوجة..Compound Askin..خليط من البشرة الدهنية والجافة وهنلاقى المناطق الدهنية متركزة فى حتت معينة زى الأنف والجبين والدقن مثلا..والباقى اللى هو الجوانب والخدود وحوالين العين بنلاقيها جافة وبصراحة البشرة دىعذاب لأنها محتاجة حرص..ودى لو عملنا فيها حركة المنديل هنلاقى دهون متفرقة وبالتحديد فى اماكن الأنف والجبهة والدقن..
ياترى دلوقتى كل واحدة عارفة تحدد نوع بشرتها؟*

----------


## اليمامة

> *مساء الخير يا من تبحثوا عن الجمال
> طبعا ندى بتقول أحلى كلام
> لكن إسمحي لي إضافة بسيطة أكيد كلنا عارفنها لكن نحطها في الحسبان
> إن نضارة البشرة أيضا ليها علاقة بحالتك النفسية عن طريق وسيط مهم جدا إسمه النظام الغذائي
> مهو أدام عايزين الجمال يبقا نسعاله صح من كل الطرق في نفس الوقت
> يعني زي ما تنضيف من بره بالبخار وغيره
> دعمي بقا من جوه
> 
> هناك انواع من الأطعمة تدعم البشرة كالخضار والفواكه خاصة منها التوت والطماطم والبرتقال والخضراوات الصفراء والخضار ذات الخضرة الداكنة. اغلب الصبغات الموجودة في الخضار والفواكه تكون غنية جداً بالمكونات الدفاعية وقادرة على التصدي للشوارد الحرة الطليقة وحماية البشرة من المؤثرات الخارجية.
> ...


 *
برافو عليكى يا مطر..مداخلة مهمة جدا وجميلة
وخلينى أكمل على كلامك وأقول ان الأكل اللى بناكله مهم جداً جداً لبشرتنا والجلد والشعر عموما..دا غير النوم والميه والحالة النفسية زى ماحنا متفقين من الأول..
وفعلاً أهم حاجة مفيدة لنا هى الخضروات والفواكة ..يعنى الحاجات النباتية الطازة وكمان الحبوب..يعنى كل واحدة تبدأ أكلها بطبق سلطة ملون وكبير وشديد وممكن تحط عليها زبادى ياريت يكون خالى من الدهون..وتأكله قبل الأكل النشوى وحتى الدهون وكدا لكن مستحب جدا نقلل من الدهون وخاصة للناس اللى بشرتهم دهنية أو مختلطة ...طبعا اللحوم كمان مهمة والنشويات وحتى الدهون ولكن بمقدار معين..
بصوا بقى..أهم فيتامينات هو فيتامين أ وهــ وب 6 وب 2 وكمان النياسين , حمض البانتوثينك ..وكل دا موجود فى الفواكة والخضروات والحبوب وكمان مصنعة على هيئة فيتامينات بتتجاب من الصيدلية وبتكون المادة الفعالة فيها مضاعفة وكل ما كان الفيتامين غالى كل ما كان أجود..وبتتاخد عادة مفيهاش مشكلة خالص ولكن برضو بفضل استشارة الطبيب الأول..انا باخد زنك وخصوصاً علشان الذاكرة ويعنى كالسيوم وفيتامينات تانية الدكتور موصينى بيها..من ضمنها برضو ب12 
تعالوا أقولكوا على على الأكل الخاص بكل فيتامين..يعنى فيتامين أ..هتلاقوه فى الحبوب والمشمش والسبانخ والجزر والخضروات الورقية وزيت كبد الحوت "بيتباع على هيئة اقراص او كبسولات..فيتامين يعنى "
فيتامين ب 2: يتوفر فى الحبوب غير منزوعة القشر خاصة القمح وفى الخميرة واللبن ومنتجاته واللحوم

فيتامين ب 6:  فى الموز والحبوب غير منزوعة القشور يعنى بقشرها و البقول والبيض والبندق والخميرة وأغلب الخضروات الورقية

فيتامين هـ:  فى الحبوب غير منزوعة القشور والبندق واللوز

النياسين: "وهى مركبات فيتامين ب" فى الحبوب غير منزوعة القشور وفى الكبده واللحوم والردة والخميرة

حمض البانتوثينك:  هذا الليمون والبرتقال و فى الكبدة والبيض والحبوب

وعلى فكره السكر مضر جدا بيعجل بالشيخوخة..وأنا مابخدش سكر عادى خالص..انا باخد سكر دايت دايما ونوع جيد جداً اسمه "كاندريل"
انتوا عارفين معلقة الشاى فيها كام سعر حرارى..تقريبا 150 سعر حرارى..تخيلى بقى بتاخدى سكر اد ايه فى اليوم..وانتى المفروض اصلا فى حالة لو كنتى بتشتغلى وشغل بمجهود سعراتك فى اليوم لا تتعدى 1800 تقريباً..يعنى كارثة مع السكر للناس اللى بتاخده بشراهة..تعالو نحاول مع بعض نتخلص منه بالتدريج يعنى اللى بتاخد 3 معالق تقلل كل اسبوع ربع مثلا لغاية لما تاخد المشروب سادة او بنص معلقة بالكتيييييييييير..
انا بأكد انه لازم برضو استشارة طبيب مع الفيتامينات..لأن أى حاجة زيادة بتنقلب لضدها على طول
انا بدأت أمشى على وصفة جيدة جدا وضامنه نتيجتها ان شاء الله..كل يوم قطعة خميرة فريش صغيرة أد البندقة تدوب مع نص كوباية لبن 
بالإستمرار على الوصفة دى جسمك وبشرتك وجلدك بينور..بيخلو من البقع واللون بيتوحد..دا بجد والله..وفيه فيتامين خميرة برضو هايل للى عنده نقص حديد بيتاخد بيجيب نتيجة حلوة..
وهنا بقى هاحطلكوا صورة للهرم الغذائى ودا مهم جدا مع اقتباس هايرشدكم لكمية ونوعية الأكل اللى تحتاجوها فى اليوم*



> الهرم الغذائي هو الخطوة الاولى التي تدلك وترشدك الى ما ستأكله كل يوم. يتكون الهرم الغذائي من ست مجموعات وهي:
> 
> الدهون والزيوت والحلويات (تستخدم باعتدال وبكميات قليلة)
> 
> يمثل الجزء العلوي الصغير من الهرم الدهون والزيوت والحلويات. تتضمن هذه المجموعة الزيوت والزبدة والكريمة والسمن النباتي والسكريات والحلويات كما تشمل بعض انواع التوابل الغنية بالدهون مثل المايونيز
> 
> الحليب واللبن والجبن (2-3 حصص يوميا) تابع القراءة وستعرف ما هي الحصة
> 
> مجموعة اللحوم والطيور والسمك والبقوليات المجففة والبيض (2-3 حصص يوميا)
> ...

----------


## بنت شهريار

بورسعيد ؟؟
حد قال بورسعيد
دى قفلت من زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان  :: 

الا لو فيه مكسب هنفتحها من تانى  :3: 

دا انتى تؤمرى ياندى بس ايدك على الفلوس  ::mm:: 

وبلاش تلعبى بالبابوننج تانى ياقمر
الحمدلله انها عدت على خير

بالنسبة بقى للماسكات حسب الحالة النفسية
اقولك ان حالتى النفسية بتأثر عليا بشكل بششششششششششششششع
وصعب جدا انى اقدر اقاومها
وعلى رأى ماما عاملة زى البحر ممكن شىء بسيط يخلينى اقلب واقفل تماما
وانسى بقى على ما اروق
وطول ما مزاجى وحش او مكتئبة مستحيل انى هعمل أى حاجة

وبالنسبة لكلامك وكلام مطر
اهم شىء الاكل والنوم والميا والحالة النفسية
طب ازااااااااااااااااااااى وخصوصا والاخيرة دى متواجدة بتوسع !!!

----------


## اليمامة

> بورسعيد ؟؟
> حد قال بورسعيد
> دى قفلت من زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان 
> 
> الا لو فيه مكسب هنفتحها من تانى 
> 
> دا انتى تؤمرى ياندى بس ايدك على الفلوس 
> 
> وبلاش تلعبى بالبابوننج تانى ياقمر
> ...


يا عبير أنا فاهمة كلامك
بس احنا قولنا اية أخرة الحالة النفسية
طيب فكرى كدا ايه اللى هايحصل واللا هايجد؟
نحاول نطلع من الحالة النفسية بإجراء عملى
مقاومة وموش هذار
شدى الوتر على الآخر..استنفرى همتك يا بنتى
ممكن والله
طيب سؤال تانى؟
هى الحياة طويلة اوى كدا علشان نقضيها كدا؟
بصى اللى بتكلمك دى يعنى بتقاوم باستماتة .واتارى المقاومة طلعت سهلة والله
ومؤمنة بكلامى دا اوى
وباعمل الحاجات اللى بحس انها بتسعدنى
وترفع من حالتى
وغالبا هو العمل والمهارات والتواصل والحب
هههههههههه
والنباتات وحاجات كتير
فكرى وقوليلى ووازنيها
وخليكى عاقلة..

----------


## بنت شهريار

حد يسلفنى عققققققققققققققققل
طارى ياندى طااااااااااااااااار 

والله كلامك حقيقى صحيح 
وهحاول ان شاء الله 
وربنا معانااااااااااااااا


يالا بقى كملى باقى الماسكات وانا معااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكى
ومتابعة بشدة ولهفة وبالتنفيذ العملى 

وتسلم ايدك حبيبتى
 :f2:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

مين هنا جاب سيرة بورسعيد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  :15 8 215: 

لالالالالالالالالالالالا

مفيناش من كده يا جماعة


إلا بلدي  :36 2 53: 


مالها بورسعيد بأة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


و ايه علاقتها بالماسكات؟؟؟؟؟

ندى  :36 4 20: 

كملي انت بس

و احنا معاكي   :36 17 1: 

و بالنسبة لعبير

اطمني خاااااااااالص

حلها عندي

أول ما اشوفها هقولها عليه بيني و بينها :36 1 11:

----------


## اليمامة

> مين هنا جاب سيرة بورسعيد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> 
> لالالالالالالالالالالالا
> 
> مفيناش من كده يا جماعة
> 
> 
> إلا بلدي 
> 
> ...





> حد يسلفنى عققققققققققققققققل
> طارى ياندى طااااااااااااااااار
> 
> والله كلامك حقيقى صحيح
> وهحاول ان شاء الله
> وربنا معانااااااااااااااا
> 
> 
> يالا بقى كملى باقى الماسكات وانا معااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكى
> ...


*
يا أحلى مسا على البورسعيدية كلهم
انا لو قلت لكم عن عشقى لبورسعيد موش هاتصدقوا
انتوا ناس محظوظين اوى انكوا بورسعيدية وعاشين فى البلد دى
ريحها خفيف اوى يا إيمان
ليها وقع خاص جدا يا عبير بجد
تفتح النفس اوى
منمقة ولذيذة
وبليل ساحرة
وطرح البحر
والأفرنج
وبور فؤاد يا عينى
الله
وأبو العربى .. السلام أمانة..
هههههههه
فاكراها وحفظاها والله يا ناس
واللى باحبها زيها كدا دمياط
بحبها أوى..باحسهم نفس الجو..بس نيل دمياط طبعا يهبل..
وبرغم ان الاسماعلية مدهشة إلا انها باردة جدا ومملة بجد جنب بورسعيد
عموماً يا ايمان انتوا ولاد بلد واحدة
قسموا يللا التركة مع بعضكم وشوفوا كل واحدة هاتجيبلنا كام جهاز بخار
وافقوا حتى ولو حلامنتيشى
أصل باين العيال لما لقوا انهم هايدفعوا فلوس علشان يبقوا حلوين هربوا..
ههههههههه
تعالوا نضحك عليهم على بال لما نجيب رجليهم تانى
ان شاء الله هانقول بقة نعمل ازاى بالضبط حمام البخار وهانعملة وكل واحدة تقول 
بس بكرا بقى يا حلوين
تعبت والله
ومعاد نومى قرب..
يعنى هحاول
ههههههههه*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

نيهاهاهاهاهاااااااااااااااااااى
أنا جيت ونورت البيت
 :36 2 53: 
ندى إنتى عسل وربنا
 :36 3 15: 
بصي يا ستو أنا
أنا بشرتى دهنيه وساعات بستعمل معاها كلين أند كلير للرؤوس السوده
بس نتيجتها حلوه بس مش بيرفكت
وساعات بغسل وشي بالميه السخنه وأفضل أدعك فيه بالليفه
بس موضوع حمام بخار تصدقي ساعات بجربه وأنا بعمل شاى وهوا بيغلي بس دا في الشتا
بكون قاصده أدفا 
فاقول أضرب كام عصفور بحجر
أعمل الشاى وحمام بخار لوشي ودفا بالمره بس طبعا وشي مش بيكون فوق البخار مباشره
بيكون بعيده بزاويه شويه

بس عندى استفسار أنا بشرتى دهنيه أستخدم مع الميه نبات إيه؟؟؟
 :8 5 16: 

صحيح يا ندى
بالنسبه لموضوع النوم
أنا كان جه عليا فتره ماكنتش بنام الا الساعه 6 أو 7 الصبح
وكان وشي بقا فظيييييييييييييييييييع
وكل اللى يشوفنى يقولى إنتى اتغيرتى كدا ليه
إنى تعبانه ولا زعلانه
ووشي بقا مجهد وحوالى عينيا أسود
بقيت يعععععععععععععع من الأخر يا ندى
 :36 8 4: 
بس الحمد لله ظبطت شويه وبقيت بنام 2 أو 3
أهو أحسن من الأول كتييييييير
وفي نيتى أنى أقلل المواعيد كمان وكمان
بسسسسسسسسسسسسسس

رمضان جاى 
وأنا مش شغاله يعنى قاعده في البيت 
فابسهر للفجر وأنام واصحى الضهر
ودى أظن مشكله
لأنى لو نمت بدرى أولا مش هاقدر أقوم للسحور
وثانيا أنا بحب أسهر في رمضان بالذات علشان أقدر أقيم الليل
بيكون أحلى كتير 
وكمان بقدر أكل وأشرب
فا الحل إيه في رمضان؟؟
هل ممكن لو نمت ساعه أو اتنين مثلا في وقت الساعه 10 أو 12 دا هايريح وشي وهاستفيد منه
ولا كده كده سهر؟؟؟؟
 :36 3 16: 
راجعه تانى مش سايباكو

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> بالنسبة بقى للماسكات حسب الحالة النفسية
> اقولك ان حالتى النفسية بتأثر عليا بشكل بششششششششششششششع
> وصعب جدا انى اقدر اقاومها
> وعلى رأى ماما عاملة زى البحر ممكن شىء بسيط يخلينى اقلب واقفل تماما
> وانسى بقى على ما اروق
> وطول ما مزاجى وحش او مكتئبة مستحيل انى هعمل أى حاجة
> 
> وبالنسبة لكلامك وكلام مطر
> اهم شىء الاكل والنوم والميا والحالة النفسية
> طب ازااااااااااااااااااااى وخصوصا والاخيرة دى متواجدة بتوسع !!!


بصي يا بيرو
 :36 3 3: 
لو مضايقه إعملى زيي وبتجيب نتيجه واو
أولا أظبط نيتى
وأدلع في نفسي زى ما ساره قالت
وأقول يلا يا إيمو يلا يا مونه يلا شرباتاتا إنتى
روئى مزاجك
الدنيا مش مستاهله
وربنا إن ماتعدلتى وروقتى لا تاخدى بالقفا
 :36 8 3: 
وأقوم
وأشغل أى حاجه أحب أسمعها في الوقت دا وحسب حالتى المزاجيه
قرآن أو أغانى لحليم
المهم إنها تكون حاجه على مودك
ولو شغلتى موسيقي شغلى جسمك معاها
 :36 4 2: 
وقومى بعدها إعملى أى حاجه محتاجاها
سواء تنضيف شقه سواء ترتيب دولابك اللى فوق بعضه
سواء شغلك
المهم إنك تنجزى أى عمل
والله
هاتحسي بالفرق تماما
وبعد ما تخلصي روحى خدى دش
والبسي هدوم حلوه
وروحى ريحى بقا
 :15 9 25: 
هاتلاقي مزاجك بقا فله
ومش مستاهله الدنيا
بلا نكد بلا قلبه دماغ
*دا إحنا لثه في عز ثبابنا*
إلحقووووووووووووووووووووه
 :8 2 96: 

هاتجيبلي جهاز بخار بقا  :36 1 21:

----------


## مطر الشتاء

*عن كيفية التغلب على الرقود الخاصة بالحالة النفسية
يا بنت شهريار
الموضوع بسيط
محتاج منك لحظة واحدة بس
تسألي نفسك
فين أنوثتك
الحاجة اللي تميزك
هتلاقي نفسك بدوري عليها
إحساس إنك زي الطبيعة جميلة رقيقة جذابة
عيون من غير إجهاد
بشرة صافية
إنتعااااااااااااش
لو إتعودتي على الإحساس ده هتدمنيه
وهتوفري الوقت والجهد
لكن هنتلكك ونتحجج
ممكن بقا تقلبي أرحم
عشان مفيش بنت من غير أنوثة
ومفيش أنوثة من غير سحر الطبيعة

فترات النوم

مش محتاجة أكتر من 6 ــ 8 ساعات نوم عميق يومي
يعني مش تنامي ومخك في الشغل والبيت
والمشوار اللي عايزه تفتكرية
والمذاكرة أو أي اهتمام حياتيه
النوم يعني إسترخاء
انت ممكن تنامي يوم كامل وتقومي مصدعة وكأنك كنت في محاضرة فيزياء ننوية

الأكل

مفيش نظام غذائي موحد لكل البشر
يعني اللي ينفع معك مينفعش مع غيرك
حسب مجهودك وطبيعة جسمك وإحتياجه من الطاقة
بنحدد السعرات الحرارية المطلوبة بحيث نحصل على قوام مثالي ونضارة مشرقة
ونشاط كمان لكن طبعا في أساسيات ثابته زي ما اتكلمت ندى

المشاكل

لما تكون عندك مشكلة بتكوني جواها وكأنك جو بلاونه
شيفاها كبيرة محوطاكي ملهاش حل
لكن تخيلي للحظة إنها مشكلة حد تاني أطلعي براها شوفيها بحجمها الطبيعي 
تذكري دائما أن انت بس اللي هتقفي إدام المشكلة والدنيا هتمشي من حوليك

إيه تاني
لو حد عايز مساعدة يقول ويحدد
وأنا تحت أمركم
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااصباح الفل يا احلى بنوتات

والله انتى جميلة اوى يا مطر الشتاء
كلامك رائع وممتاز بس احيانا بيكون التواجد دا خل المشكلة صعب اوى انك تخرجى منه 
واصعب لو حد عزيز او غالى عليكى وفى مشكلة
ومش عارفة تساعدية
عارفة اللى يساعد أكتر كمان
ان يكون بجانب المشكلة محفز قوى او شىء انتى بتحبيه وبتحاولى توصليله
يااااااااااااة دا بقى فعلا بيكون الحل السحرى
بس للأسف مش وموجود دايما
عموما .. الف شكر لنصايحك الغالية المفيدة 
تابعينا هتلاقى كلاكيع كتيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
ربنا يعينك علينا
 :f2:

----------


## مطر الشتاء

> ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااصباح الفل يا احلى بنوتات
> 
> والله انتى جميلة اوى يا مطر الشتاء
> كلامك رائع وممتاز بس احيانا بيكون التواجد دا خل المشكلة صعب اوى انك تخرجى منه 
> واصعب لو حد عزيز او غالى عليكى وفى مشكلة
> ومش عارفة تساعدية
> عارفة اللى يساعد أكتر كمان
> ان يكون بجانب المشكلة محفز قوى او شىء انتى بتحبيه وبتحاولى توصليله
> يااااااااااااة دا بقى فعلا بيكون الحل السحرى
> ...


 *
صباح النور
الجمال حبيبتي مش جمال كلام الجمال جمال عيون بتقرى بس

مفيش كلاكيع بإذن الله
شوفي حبيبتي عشان تحلي أي مشكلة سواء تخصك بشكا مباشر أو تخص غيرك لازم تتخلصي من تأثيرها
لأنها بتبقا مسيطرة زي العنكبوت
تحسي انها اتعقدت وشارع سد
لكن لو بعدتي ولو دقيقة واحدة
تقولي لنفسك فيها جملة واحدة عن إقتناع تام
ربنا موجود
مفيش مشكلة بتقف عندها الحياة مهما كانت
واللي بيسر الأمور هو الله
أحنا مجرد بنسعى
وبعدين تستجمي عشان ترتبي أفكارك وتتخلصي من العصبية والتسرع
ودا محتاج حاجة واحدة بس
لكن على حسب طبيعتك
ممكن يكون حمام دافي
ممكن يكون شوية هوى بتاع ربنا كدا في البلاكونه
ممكن يكون صورة قرانية تحبيها 
ممكن تكون موسيقى كلاسيك أو أغنية تدخلي بيها في حالة تانية
ممكن تكون سجدة في صلاة لله تنير قلبك وترشد روحك
جربي كدا
هتلاقي المشكلة بانت على حقيقتها
واصبح ليها حلول كتير ممكنة
ويبقا جمالك اللي عاملين كل ده عشانه
ولما تلاقي مش عارفة تعملي كدا في أخت يمكن تكون اكبر وخبرتها أعلى وتخصصها يسمحلها تساعدك تحت أمرك
إسمها 
مطر الشتاء
مع خالص لحبي لأحلى بنات
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

ميرسى يامطر ربنا يخليكى يارب
ويجازيكى كل الخير حبيبتى
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااندى انتى فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
هنقعد اسبوع وشنا فى حلة البخار ولا ايه  ::

----------


## مطر الشتاء

*ندى مسكوها في الجمرك باين
بتهرب بخار*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ندى ينوبك ثواب يا اوختشي حالة طارئة 
قريبتي خطوبتها تمورووووووووو نايت 
وهي بشرتها حساسة اوى وعندها اثار حبوب على خفيف بس مش بتبان تحت الحجاب وهالات سوداء من زماااااااااااان مش بتروح معرفش ليه؟
وهي بتتابع مع دكتور من فترة قريبة فهي بكرة مش ناوية تحط الميكب البيز _الفاونديشن و الباودر_ عشان هي مش هتروح لكوافيرة فمش عاوزة تعك 
وكمان خايفة يبوظ كورس العلاج ويسببلها التهاب وكمان هي زي حالاتي مش من هواة الميكب اوى فهتكتفي بجلوس وروجاجو على خفيف و ماسكرا
بعد الرغي ده كله عاوزاكم تقولولها مبروك اولا 
ثانيا عاوزة بقى ماسك ينور وشها بكرة عشان نفسي اشوفها زي القمرررررررررررررررررر  :8 1 226: 
بسرعة يا نودي خلصي تهريب شحنة اجهزة البخار الجاية و قوليلي اعملها ايه 
لأني بايتة عندها اليوم  :36 2 27:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *ندى مسكوها في الجمرك باين
> بتهرب بخار*


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
استنى اشوف حد يضمنها  :: 




> ندى ينوبك ثواب يا اوختشي حالة طارئة 
> قريبتي خطوبتها تمورووووووووو نايت 
> وهي بشرتها حساسة اوى وعندها اثار حبوب على خفيف بس مش بتبان تحت الحجاب وهالات سوداء من زماااااااااااان مش بتروح معرفش ليه؟
> وهي بتتابع مع دكتور من فترة قريبة فهي بكرة مش ناوية تحط الميكب البيز _الفاونديشن و الباودر_ عشان هي مش هتروح لكوافيرة فمش عاوزة تعك 
> وكمان خايفة يبوظ كورس العلاج ويسببلها التهاب وكمان هي زي حالاتي مش من هواة الميكب اوى فهتكتفي بجلوس وروجاجو على خفيف و ماسكرا
> بعد الرغي ده كله عاوزاكم تقولولها مبروك اولا 
> ثانيا عاوزة بقى ماسك ينور وشها بكرة عشان نفسي اشوفها زي القمرررررررررررررررررر 
> بسرعة يا نودي خلصي تهريب شحنة اجهزة البخار الجاية و قوليلي اعملها ايه 
> لأني بايتة عندها اليوم


الله يسامحك ياشيخه
خطوبتها بكرة وبتدورى انهاردة
اشوف فيكى ست اشهرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
مبروك يا قريبة سارة 
ربنا يتمم لك بخير 
 :f2: 


ياترى انت فين ياندددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددى

----------


## مطر الشتاء

*يا سارة حرام عليكِ
جايا في الوقت الضايع والاعيبة بتحتضر
طبعا ربنا ما يغيب ندى
وعلى ما تيجي
خدي كلامي ثقة وربنا يقدم ما فيه الخير

قبل اى ماسك لازم نغسل البشرة كويس باى صابونة و الصابونة الى انا بستعملها هيا Smoth Face

وبعد الصابونة تعملى حمام بخار عشان تفتحى المسام و البشرة تعرف تستفيد من الماسك كويس

و الاعشاب الى بستعملها هيا
عشب شجرة الشاى
عشب زهرة البابونج
نصف ليمونة
تقفى قدام البخار بعد طبعا ما يغلى و يكون اضاف عليه الاعشاب تقفى قدامه عشرة دقايق او ربع ساعة
و بعدين تستعملى الماسك بتاعك

الاول
ماسك الزيوت و الليمون (منع ظهور التجاعيد و تصفية البشرة)
زيت الزيتون
زيت اللوز بتاع البشرة
زيت السمسم
زيت المشمش
زيت جنين القمح
لانولين
مقدار ملعقة صغيرة من كل نوع
يسخن اللانولين و الزيوت فى اناء ثم يضاف اليه عصير الليمون و يترك حتى يبرد و يوضع على الوجه لمدة ساعتين ثم يشطف

(ينصح بعدم استعمال صابون او غسول للبشرة فى اليوم الى تعملى فيه الماسك دة عشان الزيوت تفضل على البشرة اكبر قدر ممكن يعنى تغسلية بالمية و بعدين تمسحى بمنديل ورق و بس)

الماسك الثانى
ملعقة صغيرة خميرة البيرة من الفرن +ملعقة كبيرة زبادى منتهى الصلاحية +ملعقة ماء ورد

يخلط جيدا حتى يتماسك و يوضع على الوجه لمدة نصف ساعة ثم يغسل و يوضع بعدة مرطب خفيف للبشرة

الماسك الثالث
ملقعة كبيرة نشا +نصف كباية ماء

يسخن الخليط لغاية مايبقى شكلو زى الجل بالظبط و تتطفى النار و تقلبى كويس و يترك حتى يبرد

يوضع على البشرة لمدة ثلث ساعة ثم يغسل

نصائح شخصية منى :
1.ماسك الزيوت يستعمل مرتين فى الشهر
2.ماسك النشا مرتين فى الاسبوع
3.ماسك الخميرة مرة فى الاسبوع او مرتين

4.بلاش تعملى ماسكين فى يوم واحد عشان البشرة ماتجهدش

5.لازم مرطب خفيف بعد اى ماسك تعمليه الا ماسك الزيوت دة مايتحطش بعديه اى حاجة ولا تغسلى البشرة

6.حمام البخار لازم يتعمل كل اسبوع


طبعا الوقت ديق فدا للمستقبل
اما بقا للزنقة فمعندناش حل
اي ماسك سريع هيكون كيماوي مجهز ودا طبعا ممكن يضر العلاج الطبي
يعني قفلت 
وأي مستحضر لازم يمر على طبيبها لأنه الأعلم بنظام العلاج
وإستني ندى يمكن يكون عندها حل
تحياتي

*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> بعد الرغي ده كله عاوزاكم تقولولها مبروك اولا
> ثانيا عاوزة بقى ماسك ينور وشها بكرة عشان نفسي اشوفها زي القمرررررررررررررررررر


*سارااااااااااااااا*
على أولا مااااشي
ألف مبرووووووووووووووووووك
أما ثانيا فا بسيطه جدا جدا
أقفي جمبها يا ساره وهى هاتبقا زى القمر حتى من غير أى ميك اب  :36 6 5:

----------


## اليمامة

*ازيكوا يا بنانيت..وحشتونى خالص مالص..
هو أنا موش قلتلكوا انا كل  يوم فين؟؟
انا مبسوطة اوى اوى بجد والله من تفاعلكم الجميل
حاسة بألفة وكأننا متجمعين فى بيت واحدة فينا وبنتكلم كدا بحميمية
حاسة انكوا اخواتى وأصحابى والله..وبحبكم فى الله فعلاً وربنا يديم الأخوة الجميلة والصداقة بينا ان شاء الله
وأنا موش بتأخر عنكم خالص والله بمزاجى وأوعدكم انى معاكوا علطول وهايزيد وجودى برضو اكتر من الأسبوع الجاى  وموش هانبخل على بعض بأى معلومة خالص ان شاء الله..وياريت نخليه زى ما حنا ماشيين كدا موضوع شامل متكامل لأى حاجة نفسية وجسدية وجمالية..لأنها الروح أولا..يعنى جوانا...
معلش انا هأجل دلوقتى المرور على كل مشاركة على حدة وهارجع أرد بعد ما أنزل طريقة حمام البخار..علشان يا حرام باين على وشكوا خلاص..مبقاش  قادر...
بصوا زى ما قولتكوا الجهاز حلو أوى..موش موجود موش مشكلة الحلة هاتنفع
هانملا حلة ميه ونحط فيها شوية ملح لأن الملح بيساعد على تزايد البخار وبيعمل كمادة مطهرة وللبشرة الدهنية هانحط البابونج شوية كدا معقولين..ولأى بشرة ممكن نحط نعناع أو كاموميل ..كل دا من عند العطار..
وكمان ممكن مية ورد أو ورق ورد أو زيوت عطرية برضو بيكون فيها الخلاصة بتاعة اى اضافة بنحطها وبيطلع زيتها مع البخار على وشك..
لازم هاتغطى شعرك ببونية علشان مايتعرضش للجفاف  والبخار يتركز على وشك وكمان حرف الحلة لفية بفوطة مبلولة علشان متتلسعيش..يكون فيه فرق بين الحلة ووشك موش أقل من 30 سم وهاتتعرضى للبخار لمدة عشر دقايق أو 15 دقيقة ونخليه مرة واحدة فى الأسبوع وزى ما قولنا فايدته انه بيشيل الرؤؤس السودا والمواد الدهنية والسوائل اللى ملهاش لازمة..وبينشط الدورة الدموية والأخيرة دى مهمة جدا..
أول خطوة هانعملها اننا نغسل وشنا ..وبصوا بقى انا موش بغسل وشى بصابون خالص..الصابون مضر الحقيقة على البشرة إلا لو كان علاجى..أى صابونة مهما قالوا انها كويسة بتفضل فى النهاية صابونة فيها مواد كاوية..
انا باستخدم غسول جيل كريمى  بالشاى وساعات بالتوت..دا علشان بشرتى عادية وساعات حساسة..
اما اللى بشرتها دهنية فياريت تستخدم غسول جيل عادى وموش كريمى..
وفيه فرشاة بتيجى مع الجهاز بنستخدمها فى الغسيل بحركات دائرية لتنشيط البشرة وازالة الخلايا الميتة والشوائب..وممكن نستخدم مكانها اى فرشاة ناعمة زى فرشاة الشعربتاعة البيبيهات..حركات دائرية من برا لجوه ونشطف وشنا بمية فاترة..
وندخل على البخار..ودلوقتى المسام شبة مفتوحة والوش طرى ومترطب..
هانفضل على حمام البخار الربع ساعة مثلا نستقبل البخار وندلك فى الأثناء دى وننشف..
خلصنا هانجيب المقشر أو السنفرة وممكن تستغنوا عنه وتستخدموا ايديكوا برفق بصوابعكوا يعنى فى الضغط على مسام الوش بالذات فى مناطق تجمع الدهون والرؤؤس السودا..هتلاقوها طرية وبتتطلع بسهولة..
المقشر بيغنينى عن دا لانه محبب شوية..سنفرة يعنى..بدعك بيه وشى بحركات دائرية بنفس الطريقة وباشطف وشى بمية باردة اوى..
دلوقتى الوش نضيف ومنور وجميل..والمسام مفتوحة لازم بقى نقفلها واللى بتستخدم مثلاً علاج لحبوب او لبشرتها تحطه دلوقتى لأن البشرة أكتر تقبلاً لامتصاصة وكمان اللى بتعمل ماسك لازم برضو تحطه دلوقتى ولسه هانتكلم عن الماسكات..
هنا بقى لازم نقفل المسام علشان ماتمتصش حاجة وتتملى تانى وأنا باستخدم تونر من ايفا هايل ودا حاجة مقدرش استغنى عنها ابداً..بعد كل غسلة لوشى لازم أحطه وفيه منه انواع حسب نوع البشرة وتقريباً سعره فى حدود 45 جنية هحاول اشوف صوره له واسمه بالضبط..وعلى فكره ممكن الاستعاضة عنه بمية ورد بس محترمة موش المزيفة العادية دى وعصير اللمون الفريش بقطنة برضو ولو وشك حساس خففيه وكمان يا حبذا لو مررتى على وشك قطعة تلج بسرعة هاتنشط الدولاة الدموية والحتة دى خطيرة لانها من اللمسات الجمالية الصحية والعميقة لبشرتك وهو دا الجمال باللمسات الطبيعية الحقيقية الصحية اللى احنا بندور عليه..والأجمل والأجمل لو انتى عاملة الليمون دا مكعبات متجمدة وتعمليها على وشك فاتضربى عصفورين بحجر واحد..وكمان عصير البرتقال والبقدونس واخيار وهارجع لكلدا بالتفصيل بعدين
المهم حطيت التونر بقطنه أو بايدى ووشى تقبله ..باجيب الكريم الرطب بتاعى وباحطه...
وخلاص وشوفى وشك هايكون تحفة ازاى بس نشتغل بضمير
خلال شهر ونص هاتحسى ان دا موش وشك..
اية رأيكوا يوم الأربعا نعمل اول حمام بخار لينا كلنا..عى ماتكون كل واحدة اشترت الخامات وجهزت نفسها للمعركة وكمان علشان عندى اجازة الأربع فاهفضى ارغى معاكوا..قولولى رأيكوا علشان كل واحدة هاتكتب تقرير...ههههههه...وهاقيمها ذاتياً..
هارجع تانى..*

----------


## د. أمل

يا لهوووووووووووووووى
كل السنين اللى سبتكم فيها دى
و لسة بتغسلوا فى وشكم 

 :36 19 2:

----------


## اليمامة

> ندى ينوبك ثواب يا اوختشي حالة طارئة 
> قريبتي خطوبتها تمورووووووووو نايت 
> وهي بشرتها حساسة اوى وعندها اثار حبوب على خفيف بس مش بتبان تحت الحجاب وهالات سوداء من زماااااااااااان مش بتروح معرفش ليه؟
> وهي بتتابع مع دكتور من فترة قريبة فهي بكرة مش ناوية تحط الميكب البيز _الفاونديشن و الباودر_ عشان هي مش هتروح لكوافيرة فمش عاوزة تعك 
> وكمان خايفة يبوظ كورس العلاج ويسببلها التهاب وكمان هي زي حالاتي مش من هواة الميكب اوى فهتكتفي بجلوس وروجاجو على خفيف و ماسكرا
> بعد الرغي ده كله عاوزاكم تقولولها مبروك اولا 
> ثانيا عاوزة بقى ماسك ينور وشها بكرة عشان نفسي اشوفها زي القمرررررررررررررررررر 
> بسرعة يا نودي خلصي تهريب شحنة اجهزة البخار الجاية و قوليلي اعملها ايه 
> لأني بايتة عندها اليوم


حرام عليكى يا سارة
انتى فعلا جاية فى الوقت المقتول
هاقولك ايه
ووشها محتاج علاج اصلا
ماينفعش لازم هاتعمل ماكياج محترفين
علشان تبان كويسة
أقل حاجة هاقولهالك دلوقتى
انها تحط سيرم للبشرة من انهاردة لبكرة وتلج والتونك وتنام كويس ولو عندها عصير برتقال فريش تحط عليه معلقتين لبن كبار على الكوباية مثلا وتمسح وشها على اد ما تقدر
السيرم غالى شوية بس هاينعش وشها فعلا وهاينوره وقتيا
يتحط تحت الماكياج
تعمل حمام بخار ضرورى
ومستج لبشرتها تدليك وهز خفيف من تحت الدقن لفوق
لو افتكرت حاجة هارجع اقولك..

----------


## اليمامة

> نيهاهاهاهاهاااااااااااااااااااى
> أنا جيت ونورت البيت
> 
> ندى إنتى عسل وربنا
> 
> بصي يا ستو أنا
> أنا بشرتى دهنيه وساعات بستعمل معاها كلين أند كلير للرؤوس السوده
> بس نتيجتها حلوه بس مش بيرفكت
> وساعات بغسل وشي بالميه السخنه وأفضل أدعك فيه بالليفه
> ...


*ازيك يا ايمان
منورة الدنيا
بصى يا جميلة كلين آند كلير هو اللى باستخدمه وحلو جداً على فكرة
بس تختارى للبشرة الدهنية
وهو موش هايديكى النتيجة البريفكت إلا مع حمام البخار
ولازم بعد غسلة كل وش تحطية علشان تقفلى المسام ودايما كدا العبى بالتلج ومرريه على وشك علشان الدورة الدموية ويا سلام لو تعملى تلج بمية خيار مثلا وبابونج
تحطى فى مية حمام البخار بابونج للبشرة الدهنية وممكن زيوت عطرية..متخافيش من الحاجات دى..
مسألة دعك الوش باللوفة يعنى الأفضل الفرشاة وبخفة وبحركات دائرية من برا لجوا ومن تحت لفوق..واللوفة البلدى فعلا حلوة وبتعمل سنفرة كويسة للوش وشيل الدهون والخلايا الميتة بس قطعة صغيرة فى ايدك وتدعكى برفق وبنفس التعليمات
علشان الدعك الجامد هايهدل البشرة سريعاً
بالنسبة للنوم يعنى حبكت خلاص هاتيجى على رمضان وتظبطى
بصى رمضان اصلا برغم كونه شهر رائع الا انه فيه مشقة على الستات بالذات 
الأكل والتعبد والسهر والسحور
موش هاقدر أقولك غير انك تحاولى تنامى اكبر قدر ممكن
بعد الفطار ماتنميش..
لا اتنشطى كدا واتحركى وممكن تخرجى كمان..
تنامى مثلاً على الساعة 12 هاتصحى قبل الفجر بشوية تسحرى وتصلى وتنامى تانى تصحى على 9 أو عشرة الصبح
وهكذا والشهر هايعدى واضبطى يومك بعديه أكتر ان شاء الله*

----------


## اليمامة

> بصي يا بيرو
> 
> لو مضايقه إعملى زيي وبتجيب نتيجه واو
> أولا أظبط نيتى
> وأدلع في نفسي زى ما ساره قالت
> وأقول يلا يا إيمو يلا يا مونه يلا شرباتاتا إنتى
> روئى مزاجك
> الدنيا مش مستاهله
> وربنا إن ماتعدلتى وروقتى لا تاخدى بالقفا
> ...


 *
برافو عليكى يا ايمان..
شاطرة يا بت..*

----------


## اليمامة

> *عن كيفية التغلب على الرقود الخاصة بالحالة النفسية
> يا بنت شهريار
> الموضوع بسيط
> محتاج منك لحظة واحدة بس
> تسألي نفسك
> فين أنوثتك
> الحاجة اللي تميزك
> هتلاقي نفسك بدوري عليها
> إحساس إنك زي الطبيعة جميلة رقيقة جذابة
> ...


 *
مداخلة جميلة جدا يا مطر بجد
آراء جميلة ومثالية
بس احنا حابين نتكلم عن اللى بنعمله فعلا ونحاول نصلح من برنامجنا لأن اختراع برنامج جديد من أصله ممكن الناس موش هاتقدر على كدا
يعنى تعديل فى السلوك والتصرف
عايزين نتكلم بشكل واقعى اكتر
ان شاء الله نتكلم عن موضوع الأكل داتانى بالبلدى كدا
وكل واحدة برضو تقول هيا بتاكل ايه او مركزة على ايه
ونحاول نركز
اما النوم فدا اساسى وموش هنتنازل عنه خالص
والحالة النفسية نحاول نسايسها على قد مانقدر ومانسيبش نفسنا ضحية احاسيس سودا
يعنى نخرج نشغل نفسنا بحاجة
وكلامك يا مطر فى الجزئية د اكتر من رائع الحقيقة*

----------


## اليمامة

> ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااصباح الفل يا احلى بنوتات
> 
> والله انتى جميلة اوى يا مطر الشتاء
> كلامك رائع وممتاز بس احيانا بيكون التواجد دا خل المشكلة صعب اوى انك تخرجى منه 
> واصعب لو حد عزيز او غالى عليكى وفى مشكلة
> ومش عارفة تساعدية
> عارفة اللى يساعد أكتر كمان
> ان يكون بجانب المشكلة محفز قوى او شىء انتى بتحبيه وبتحاولى توصليله
> يااااااااااااة دا بقى فعلا بيكون الحل السحرى
> ...


 *
ازيك يا عبير
انا عارفة ان دايما الناس ام دم خفيف دى 
بتشيل دايما حالتها النفسية لوحدها جواها وماتحبش تحسس الناس بهمومها 
وخاصة لما الناس تكون متعودة عليها الإنسانة ام دم خفيف اللى بتبان ولا كأنها شايلة للدنيا هم
مع انها ممكن تكون مطحونة..
موش عارفة اقولك اية
الواحد يا عبير على ما بيوصل لدرجة من استيعاب ان كل حاجة مقدرة وفعلا من عند الله 
وتفكيره موش هايغير بعد ما يكون عمل اللى عليه
مسألة موش سهلة
بتاخد من تفكير الواحد وكيانة وممكن سنين على ما يوصل للمرحلة دى وخاصة لما يكون خاض تجربة قربته من الموت والفقد
وبالتجربة لما الواحد بيلاقى انه اللى مكتوبله هو هو ..موش هايغيره
بيوصل لمرحلة ايمان  ان حتى قضاء ربنا مهما كان عادل جدا بل منتهى العدل اللى فى الدنيا دا فى حالة لو احنا عندنا بصيرة وتصور ممتد لابعد من اللحظة ولابعد من نظرتنا لتحت رجلينا..
 ربنا ابدا موش هايسيبنا
ربنا دايما شايل لنا الخير
 ربنا رحيم وبيحب عباده
دربى نفسك على الايمان التام بالحقايق دى
يعنى وسعى صدرك على الآخر وخدى نفس عميق واتأملى..
ماتشيليش هم ..حاولى تصفى ولو بشوية وجع..
ربنا موجود..
وهل معقول نقلق أو مثلاً نخاف على أقرب الناس لنا وهما فى كنف الله
مين يقدر يهب اى شىء غير الله
ومين يقدر يريحنا غير ربنا
بصى دايما كنت بخاف على اولادى اوى 
واقول لنفسى افرضى موتى فى اى وقت الأطفال دول هايعملوا ايه
مين هيرعاهم ويهتم بيهم زيى
زى امهم
مين هايحبهم ويحنو عليهم..مين هايستحملهم..
طيب مسألة انهم يصحوا مايلاقونيش
الصدمة والسؤال والعذاب والحرمان
كل دا كنت بخاف منه اوى 
وموش عليا ..عليهم هما
الخوف ان الواحد يموت ويسيب ناس وراه تعبانه من غيابه وفى غيابه
لكن لما فكرت قوت لنفسى معقول أخاف من حاجة زى كدا
انا مين أصلا وانا اية؟
انا مجرد انسانة فى الحياة الواسعة زيهم ربنا وهبنى الحياة
واللى وهبنى الحياة وبيرعانى
قادر انه يرعاهم فى غيابى..انا مجرد ذرة بسيطة فى كون مليان ناس وقلوب..
الحقيقة يا عبير
ان ربنا مابينساش حد
وصلت لمرحلة انه حتى لو انا مت وباباهم انا موش قلقانة لأنهم فى كنف ربنا..
فهمانى..
ايمان مطلق..ياريت كلنا نوصله ونحسه
ربنا يريح بالك يارب وتقدرى تتعايشى مع أى شىء انتى موش راضيه عنه..
يارب*

----------


## اليمامة

> ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااندى انتى فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
> هنقعد اسبوع وشنا فى حلة البخار ولا ايه





> ندى مسكوها في الجمرك باين
> بتهرب بخار


*هههههههههه
ان شاء الله وشوشكوا بخير
كتبت وقلت ولا عبرتونى
هاتعملوا الأربع واللأ لأ؟*

----------


## اليمامة

> *يا سارة حرام عليكِ
> جايا في الوقت الضايع والاعيبة بتحتضر
> طبعا ربنا ما يغيب ندى
> وعلى ما تيجي
> خدي كلامي ثقة وربنا يقدم ما فيه الخير
> 
> قبل اى ماسك لازم نغسل البشرة كويس باى صابونة و الصابونة الى انا بستعملها هيا Smoth Face
> 
> وبعد الصابونة تعملى حمام بخار عشان تفتحى المسام و البشرة تعرف تستفيد من الماسك كويس
> ...


* 
كل وصفاتك حلوة يا مطر
بس احنا عايزين نختار كام ماسك كدا مضمونيين وسهلين نعتمدهم
ويكونوا مخصصين لحالات معينة
هاكتب والله وهاقول كل حاجة بس موش دلوقتى علشان هانزل
هاتوحشونى..*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *
> برافو عليكى يا ايمان..
> شاطرة يا بت..*


تلميذتك يا نادو
 :15 9 28: 
ومواااااااااااااااااااااااافقه 
حمام البخار يوم الأربع
goooooooooo
 :36 2 37:

----------


## مطر الشتاء

> *
> مداخلة جميلة جدا يا مطر بجد
> آراء جميلة ومثالية
> بس احنا حابين نتكلم عن اللى بنعمله فعلا ونحاول نصلح من برنامجنا لأن اختراع برنامج جديد من أصله ممكن الناس موش هاتقدر على كدا
> يعنى تعديل فى السلوك والتصرف
> عايزين نتكلم بشكل واقعى اكتر
> ان شاء الله نتكلم عن موضوع الأكل داتانى بالبلدى كدا
> وكل واحدة برضو تقول هيا بتاكل ايه او مركزة على ايه
> ونحاول نركز
> ...


*حمد لله على السلامة
شوفي ندى من واقع تخصصي اللي خبرتي فيه مش بطالة
في حجات مينفعش فيها النقاش
ولازم تتنسف ويتحط واحد جديد وإلا نبقا بنمشي في المكان
وانا هسيبلك الترتيب
عشان الناس متهش
وربنا معاك
وبخصوص يوم الأربع
ماشي يا قمر بس
بس سؤال
هنعمل ونخلص يوم الأربع
ولا هنقعد من الأربع للجمعة
وبعدين نجيبك من القسم السبت الصبح عشان نكمل
دا سؤال بريئ
متأخريش*

----------


## سوما

بجد يا ندى موضوع تحفة ,,,, :11 6 206: ,,,,, والله من امبارح نفسي أرد ومش عارفة ,, عشان الردود زى العسل ,,,,,,,
اجمل بنات فيك يا مصر مشتركة معانا بالمنتدى  :36 8 8: 
الموضوع جميل عشان جمال روحك يا ندى  :f2:  وجمال كل بنات أبناء مصر , :2: ,,,
متابعة معاكم ,,,, :36 4 8: ,, ويمكن لعل وعسى اعمل فيها بنت واشارك معاكم  :36 1 34:

----------


## اليمامة

> تلميذتك يا نادو
> 
> ومواااااااااااااااااااااااافقه 
> حمام البخار يوم الأربع
> goooooooooo


* 
خلاص يا ايمان
كلام رجالة..*

----------


## اليمامة

> *حمد لله على السلامة
> شوفي ندى من واقع تخصصي اللي خبرتي فيه مش بطالة
> في حجات مينفعش فيها النقاش
> ولازم تتنسف ويتحط واحد جديد وإلا نبقا بنمشي في المكان
> وانا هسيبلك الترتيب
> عشان الناس متهش
> وربنا معاك
> وبخصوص يوم الأربع
> ماشي يا قمر بس
> ...


* 
ههههههههههههه
ازيك يا مطر
ماشى يا ستى..يا خبير يا جامد
طيب قولى لنا خبرتك فى ايه علشان نستغلك..
وشىء رائع انك وفقتى على حمام التلات..
يووووووه
أقصد حمام الأربعاء
أما مسالة تجيبونى من القسم دى
هههههههه
اى قسم بالضبط..؟
يا بنتى انا هافضلكوا من الخميس ونسيب المذاكرة ولا يهمكوا
وهاطلع عينكوا
لانا ..لانتوا فى موضوع الجمال دا
تحياتى*

----------


## اليمامة

> بجد يا ندى موضوع تحفة ,,,,,,,,, والله من امبارح نفسي أرد ومش عارفة ,, عشان الردود زى العسل ,,,,,,,
> اجمل بنات فيك يا مصر مشتركة معانا بالمنتدى 
> الموضوع جميل عشان جمال روحك يا ندى  وجمال كل بنات أبناء مصر ,,,,
> متابعة معاكم ,,,,,, ويمكن لعل وعسى اعمل فيها بنت واشارك معاكم


* 
يا نهار أبيض..
سوما الكتكوتة عندنا
ازيك يا سوما
منورة الموضوع برقتك المعتادة وهدؤك الجميل بجد اللى باحبه اوى 
وكأنه مسكن للتعب..
انا مبسوطة اوى يا سوما بكلامك الجميل ومتشكرةاوى يا روح قلبى
بس عايزين حول الحماس لمشاركات وتفعيل
ايه رأيك تشتبكى معانا؟*

----------


## اليمامة

*يا عبييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير:
خلاص موش عايزين منك حاجة
لا انتى ولا ايمان الشامى
يا ايمااااااااااااااااان.
هانجيب أجهزة البخار على حسابنا..
انتوا فييييييييييييييييييين؟
طيب جميلة راحت فين
طب دا حتى جميلة
شكلكوا كدا هاتفقدوا حماسكوا واللا ايه يا بنات؟
مين هايعمل معان حمام الأربعاء؟
واللا أروح انام أحسن..*

----------


## اليمامة

*وصلتنى رسالة من صديقة عزيزة عليا قالت انه الجمال موش بس جمال الماكياج والشكل
وكان لها وجهة نظر لطيفة أوى..
ان البمرأة لازم تهتم بجمال شخصيتها
لازم تعرف تتعامل وتتجاوب مع الناس وترد وييكون لها حضور
يعنى لازم الست تكون ذكية
وفعلاً الكلام دا جميل اوى
احنا موش مختلفين عليه وقولنا ايه فايدة الجمال الظاهرى بدون جمال الداخل والروح
وطالما الروح جميلة..يعنى النفس ذكية
يعنى هو موضوعنا برضو
أصل تخيلوا معايا لو الست غبية
تنفع نقول عليها جميلة؟*

----------


## اليمامة

*أنا باقول يا بنات ان ممكن الست تكون على درجة ما من الجمال ولكن لا يجب أن تكون غبية..
الغباء صفة سيئة جدا فى المرأة وبجد بتبقى منفرة وبتنفر منها زوجها أو الشخص اللى هيا مرتبطة بيه..
وبعدين الجمال ممكن نعدل فيه ونعمل ماكياج للعيوب لكن الغباء هل تفتكروا يكون له حل؟
عارفين يعنى ايه ست ذكية؟
يعنى جذابة جدا ومتوهجة 
موش بتعيش الطرف الآخر فى أى حالة ملل
لأنها تحسن التعامل...نشطة..متحركة...متغيرة..
تعرف امتى تسكت وامتى تتكلم
تعرف امتى تعترض وانتى توافق
تعرف حتى امتى تبكى وامتى تضحك
تعرف خطواتها جيدا لأنها فاهمة وطبيعيتها الأنثوية عالية
فعندها ثقة فى نفسها
أما الغبية فهى عكس كل دا
بتتصرف غالبا غلط وموش فى الوقت المناسب
متقدرش تفتح حوار ولا تجيد الردوداللائقة ولا الإجتماعيات
وللأسف الشديد فى نوع من الرجال يقول أنا أفضل الجميلة عن الذكية
علشان يضمنوا انها تبقى أقل من ففكرهم ومستواهم
فيسيطروا عليها كويس
ونوع تانى يقول لأ أن أحب الذكية عن الجميلة علشان هاقدر اتكلم معاها وآخد رأيها وأثق فى تصرفاتها مثلاً ادام الأصدقاء والأهل
أعتقد أن الذكاءيفوز..
مقدرش اتحمل الغباء
واللا انتوا ايه رأيكوا؟*

----------


## اليمامة

*ياترى سارة عملت ايه مع صاحبتها
محدش عارف؟*

----------


## اليمامة

*بصوا بقى الماسك دا جامد جامد جامد لتنضيف البشرة الدهنية..
احنا عملنا حمام البخار أهو خلاص والبشرة بقت نضيفة نبدأ نعمله من تانى يوم مثلا للحمام..نعمله مرتين فى الأسبوع يعنى كمواظبة على تنضبف البشرة بعد الحمام..
بجد جربوه على ضمانتى...مبهر
مكوناته 
3 معالق كبيرة عسل نحل
2 معلقة كبيرة خل تفاح
2 معلقة كبيرة عصير ليمون
بيا بيضة واحدة
هاتخلطوا المكونات مع بعضها كاها بعد ضرب البيض كويس الأول وهاتستخدموه كدهان للوش وتشطفوه بعد تلت ساعة بمية فاترة بس تدلكوا شوية بيه وشكوا وانتوا بتحطوه بنفس الحركات اياها
وبعدين هاتحطوا التونر أو التونك أو تلج أو ليمون مخفف..بس التونر مهم وبعد كدا ممكن تحطوا الكريم المرطب..

الماسك دا بقى لتغذية البشرة بعد حمام البخار أو فى أى وقت..
ربع كوباية زبادى 
وربع كوباية عصير برتقال
هانخلط المكونات مع بعضها ونحطه على الوش حوالى نص ساعة مع التدليك اثناء الحط وعند الازالة وبعدين نشطف الوش بمية فاترة..والتلج والتونك..
وعلى فكرة البرتقال له مفعول السحربينور الوش..حتى قشر البرتقال ادعكوا بيه ايديكوا قبل ما ترموه هتلاقوازيته طلع فى ايديكوا ..دلكوها بيه وكمان الليمون..*

----------


## مهره

*الموضوع جميل أوى 

وبصو انا مليش فى الأكلات وطلبت أنكم تعلمونى 

بس بقى المساكات والبشره دى من طبيعة عملى إنى اظهر بمظهر جميل 

علشان كده عندى وصفات كتير جربتها وكانت ممتازه 

والأهم إنها كلها طبيعية جداااا من المطبخ اللى مش بعرف اعمل فيه اكل هههههههههه

عارفين الطماطم اللى بنفرمها دى لما ماما بتفرمها وتجبلى كوباية منها علشان انا بحب اشربها اوى 

باخد منها شوية بس من غير سكر واعمل بيها ماسك على وشى 

بجد بتعمل نتيجة هايلة جداا أولا بتشيل البثور السودا اللى فى البشره وكمان الدهون 

ومش بس كده بتخلى البشره ناااعمة جداااااا 

جربوها وإن شاء الله تدعولى اعرف اطبخ اصل داخله على خطوبة قريب ههههههههههه

وهقولكم على وصفات تانية كتير أوى 

وشكرا للجميع وصاحبة الفكره الخطيره دى*

----------


## nariman

*ايوه كده .. ندى اشتغلت يا جماعة*  :4: 
*
شوفي يا ستي ..أنا بعد لما قرأت تقسيمة أنواع البشرة اتلخبطت شوية لأني من زمان بتعامل على إن بشرتي دهنية لمجرد ان عندي قابلية لظهور الحبوب وكنت باشتري المستحضرات على هذا الأساس
بس لما ركزت مع كلامك وحكاية المنديل لقيت ان بشرتي أقرب لكونها مختلطة أو مزدوجة

كمان جهاز البخار ده يا ندى مش عارفة ليه لما كنت بشوفه قدامي كنت بقلق منه بس انتي شجعتيني أجربه
دلوقتي عايزة أسألك تنصحيني بإيه للماسكات الطبيعية.. واللي مفيهاش عك كتير الله يخليكي 
كمان عايزة أعرف نوع مناسب للتونر وكيفية استخدامه 
وتفتكري ايه البرنامج اليومي اللي المفروض نمشي عليه في العناية بالبشرة



*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

انا اصلا مش عارفة ايه مخليني اشترك معاكم في الموضوع ده ؟!!





























































انا اصلا اصلا اصلا امرأة جذابة  ::p:   :: 

انا هنام عشان انا اتكسرت خااااااااالص النهاردة ولما اقوم ابقى احكيلكم اللي حصل 
بس دوللي كانت زي القمررررررررر حبيبتي ربنا يتمملها بخير ..

----------


## مطر الشتاء

> * 
> ههههههههههههه
> ازيك يا مطر
> ماشى يا ستى..يا خبير يا جامد
> طيب قولى لنا خبرتك فى ايه علشان نستغلك..
> وشىء رائع انك وفقتى على حمام التلات..
> يووووووه
> أقصد حمام الأربعاء
> أما مسالة تجيبونى من القسم دى
> ...


*صباح الخير
انا خبرتي يا في مجال النباتات الطبية والعطرية
بس عشان مخبيش عليك 
اللي تخص مجال التغذية
لكن ديما ألاحظ انكم بتتاعملوا معها بعشم أوي
ومش عارفين إن كل شيء في الدنيا ليه ميزان
وإن في أعشاب بضر أحيانا لو أستعملناها غلط
واللي لازم يتهد من اساسه بعض الأخطاء الشائعة بخصوص التغذية والرجيم
بس دا موضوع طويل 
وبكرر اللي تحب تسأل عن حاجة تخص الرغي ده ندى فاتحة موضوع مجاني اهو
وكل ده عشان جمالك يبان
مع حبي*

----------


## اليمامة

> *الموضوع جميل أوى 
> 
> وبصو انا مليش فى الأكلات وطلبت أنكم تعلمونى 
> 
> بس بقى المساكات والبشره دى من طبيعة عملى إنى اظهر بمظهر جميل 
> 
> علشان كده عندى وصفات كتير جربتها وكانت ممتازه 
> 
> والأهم إنها كلها طبيعية جداااا من المطبخ اللى مش بعرف اعمل فيه اكل هههههههههه
> ...


*ازيك يا مهرة
اسمك جميل..
أهلاً بيكى معانا وكيف تصبحين امرأة جذابة
بالنسبة للأكل فيه موضوع فى المطبخ اسمه "اطلب الوصفة اللى على بالك هتلاقيها قدامك" ممكن تطلبى فيه أى وصفة وأنا اشرحهالك باستفاضة وهاقولك تعملى ايه بالضبط..وتبقى شطورة فى المطبخ..على فكرة المطبخ دا والطبخ نوع تانى من انواع الجمال..
كلامك جميل جداً عن الوصفات الطبيعية..وفعلاً من الطبخ كل حاجة ممكن نستفيد بيها فى التجميل حتى قشر البطاطس والمانجا...هههههههه
وصفتك بتاعة عصير الطماطم خطيرة طبعاً ومعروفة جودتها
الطماطم لأنها حامضية عندها قدرة على قبض االبشرة وتنضيفها وكمان قفل المسام وهوماسك تنضيف محترم فعلاً
مؤكد هنستناكى ونستنى وصفاتك التانية اللطيفة
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة يا مهرة..*

----------


## اليمامة

> *ايوه كده .. ندى اشتغلت يا جماعة* 
> *
> شوفي يا ستي ..أنا بعد لما قرأت تقسيمة أنواع البشرة اتلخبطت شوية لأني من زمان بتعامل على إن بشرتي دهنية لمجرد ان عندي قابلية لظهور الحبوب وكنت باشتري المستحضرات على هذا الأساس
> بس لما ركزت مع كلامك وحكاية المنديل لقيت ان بشرتي أقرب لكونها مختلطة أو مزدوجة
> 
> كمان جهاز البخار ده يا ندى مش عارفة ليه لما كنت بشوفه قدامي كنت بقلق منه بس انتي شجعتيني أجربه
> دلوقتي عايزة أسألك تنصحيني بإيه للماسكات الطبيعية.. واللي مفيهاش عك كتير الله يخليكي 
> كمان عايزة أعرف نوع مناسب للتونر وكيفية استخدامه 
> وتفتكري ايه البرنامج اليومي اللي المفروض نمشي عليه في العناية بالبشرة
> ...


* 
ناريمااااااااااااااااان
الله على السكينة اللى انا غرقانة فيها...وقفى العداد لو سمحتى...حسابنا كدا هايطول..وانا  بايعة عربيتى وباحوش علشان اجيب عربية..ههههههههه
رائع أولاً انك عرفتى الحمد لله نوع بشرتك وعلى فكرة غالباً معظم الناس بشرتها مختلطة لأسباب بيئية وغذائية ووراثية مؤخراً حصلت فى الدنيا ..بصى يا ناريمان ..أولا لازم تبعدى عن المشاكل والتوتر..يعنى حاولى ماتتوتريش وتاخدى الأمور بهدوء..أكلك كمان مهم جدا..بلاش دهون ولا حاجة ساقعة وبسكويتات وشيبشيات وكرانشات واللاذى منه دا..ولو معدتك حساسة مثلاً أو فيها اى تعب بعد الشر عنك عالجيها وواظبى على العلاج لان المعدة بتنعكس جداً على البشرة..
ولو طلعت حبوب فى بشرتك واللا حاجة..ماتلعبيش فيها ..سيبيها خالص..وحطى الدوا بتاعك لوبتستخدمى وبس اتعاملى بمطهر معاها..وهى هاتروح لوحدها وحتى لو سابت أثر بسيط بيروح..والشىء الجميل انك موش بتحطى ماكياج لأن الماكياج مع بشرتك بيبقى معدم بصراحة موش بيخلى البشرة تتنفس..لكن فرضاً لو حطيتى حاجات خفيفة لازم يكون عندك مزيل ماكياج جميل تستخدميه دايما بشويش بعد رجوعك ثم تنضيف البشرة والتونر وكريم مرطب..
طبعا يا ناريمان معاكى ومع اصحاب البشرة المختلطة اى كريم لازم تختاريه يكون كريم غير دهنى لا فيه دهون ولا زيت..كريم خالى من الدهون وأعتقد ان دوف كويس جدا ولكن فيه حاجات برضو أجنبية أحلى لكن بتبقى غالية..ماركات يعنى..بس طالما احنا محافظين وبنستخدم يوميا ممكن نخلينا فى العادى الا لوكانت بشرتك محتاجة اهتمام شديد ومستحضرات جودتها عالية..
بالنسبة لجهاز البخار...هههههههه...أنا عارفة ان شكله مرعب شوية وموش لطيف وخاصة ان الواحد بيحط وشه فيه وحاجة تخوف لو تخيلنا مثلاً اننا موش شايفيين اللى ورانا..ههههههه...ههههههههه...لكن اقفلى الباب عليكى.والعفريت موش هايقدر يدخل..
المهم يا ستى هو ممتاز جدا..فكرى فيه بجدية..ولو خايفة منه اوى هاتيه برضو..لا...لا يعنى خليكى فى الحلة مع ان الحلة برضو بنحط فيها وشنا...ههههههه
بالنسبة للتونر أو التونك أو الأسكينول ..فيه حاجات كتير يا ناريمان
بس اللى هاينسبك هو اللى للبشرة الدهنية أو المركبة وهتلاقى واحد كدا مكتوب عليه للبشرة المركبة..
كلين آند كلير حلو اللى ايمان بتستخدمه وهتلاقيه فى الصيدلية أو فى السوبر ماركت..وبصراحة الحاجات الطبية بافضلها  وباجيبها من الصيدلية 

دى صورة الكلير آند كلين من جونسون



ودا ميلك ومنظف..يعنى تونر ومرطب من نيفيا



ودا التونك لوحده



وعلى فكرة نيفيا ممتاز حقيقى..جربته قبل كدا والأتنين..الأول باستخدمه فى التنضيف وباحطه حوالى تلت ساعة مع التدليك شوية بعد كدا باغسل وشى وبعدين باحط التونر التانى..وبرضو يا ناريمان ممكن تجيبى المجموعة دى بس الملائمة لبشرتك

فيه حاجات تانية حلوة زى كلينك وكلارنس ودا طبى وحلو اوى وفيه واحد رائع اسمه بريرى غالى شوية لكن ممتاز وهتلاقيه فى الصيدليات الكبيرة واماكن مستحضرات التجميل..وكمان فيه تونك نيفيا ولوريال..ومنتجات نيفيا حلوة على فكره واسعارها معقوله..
انتى لو دخلتى صيدلية او مكان كبير بيبيع مستحضرات التجميل اتفرجى على اللى عنده  وشوفى بنفسك واقرى بس المهم ان نسبة الكحول فى التونك تكون كبيرة علشان تقدر تنضف وتقفل المسام مع البشرة الدهنية اوالمختلطة ..
كمان فيه ماركات كتير زى شانيل ولانكوم..انا بس حابه اقولك الاسماء
لكن انا باستخدم كلين آند كلير ..حلو..نسبة كحول عاليةعلشان اضمنه
وكل الاسماء دى عرفاها وفيه ناس جربوها وقالولى عن خبرتهم فيها..
أما بالنسبة للماسكات يا ناريمان فانتى بتبقى محتاجة ماسك يوزع الدهون بعدالة على وشك أولاً
والماسك دا جميل فعلاً لتوزيع الدهون كويس..
بياض بيضة و2/1 ملعقة ليمون و 2 ملعقة بطاطس مهروسة وملعقة عسل وملعقة نشا ونخلطهم وتحطى على  البشرة لمدة سبع دقائق ثم يغسل بماء فاتر ثم ماء بارد ودا نعمله كل اسبوع
ودا لتوازن البشرة المختلطة  كوباية ردة وملعقة كبيرة من الخميرة و½ كوباية من اللبن الفاتر وملعقة كبيرة من عصير الخضار مثل عصير الخيار أو الكوسة أو الجزر ويوضع  لمدة ربع ساعة على البشرة و يغسل بالماء بارد اوى ونمعله كل اسبوع
علشان بقى تغذى البشرة  .. ½ جزرة متوسطة الحجم و¼ ملعقة عسل نحل ثوتقطعى نصف الجزرة شرائح وتعصر ثم تصفى ويضاف العصير إلى العسل ويخلطوا وتدهن به البشرة لمدة ربع ساعة ثم تغسل بالماء الدافئ وتعمليه مرتين مثلاً..
والماسكين اللى جايين دول لتفتيح البشرة المختلطة..ملعقة كبيرة من الطحينة وملعقة كبيرة من ماء الورد وربع ملعقة صغيرة من زيت الخروع أو زيت اللوز ونقطة من عصير الليمون وملعقة كبيرة من الحليب ممزوجة بملعقة من النشاء ونخلط الطحينة بماء الورد ثم بعصير الليمون ويوضع على البشرة لمدة 7 دقائق ويكرر مرتين في الأسبوع
ماسك الورد: من ورد ناشف وعسل نحل يطحن الورد ويخلط بالعسل ويوضع على الوش والرقبة لمدة نصف ساعة
الماسكات دى مع البخار مع التونك مع البرنامج اللى هاقولك عليه هتلاقى وشك اتغير جدا يا ناريمان ولكن لازم هاتعملى كورس موش اقل من 3 أشهر وخايفة أقولك 6 تصرخى..والمهم المواظبة..
وتقدرى تعملى كمية كل اسبوع فى التلاجة تشيليها وموش هايجرى حاجة وبعد ازالة الماسك مع التدليك وانتى بتحطيه وتشيليه التونك بعد كدا والكريم سواءكان الليل او النهار او المرطب العادى ..ونسيت اقولك على كريم مخصص للعين لازم تجيبى واحد علشان منطقة العين الرقيقة هى اول حاجة ممكن تتأثر بالزمن والتجاعيد..
بالنسبة  للبرنامج اليومى..
يعنى هاتغسلى وشك بغسول جيل وموش ميلك أو كريمى..وماتستخدميش صابون طبعا
بعد كدا التونك
بعد كدا كريم النهار..
لو هاتخرجى هاتحطى كريم الصن بلوك ..ضد الشمس..وفوقيه الماكياج لو هاتعملى ماكياج وتجيبى صن بلوك موش دهنى.. هاترجعى هاتغسلى هاتستخدمى مزيل الماكياج
هاتغسلى وشك بالغسول هاتحطى التونك هاتحطى كريم الليل أو الكريم المرطب بتاعك وخلاص
وطبعا مع الماسكات الطبيعية وحمام البخار الأسبوعى والسنفرة والمساج لوشك..وكدا
اى سؤال تانى اسألى انا تحت امرك وعلى فكرة الغسول والحاجات دى كلها ممكن تتعمل فى البيت ..كنت باعمل زمان حاليا بقيت مشغولة فابجيب الجاهز بس بانتقيه..
تمام يا قمر؟
على فكرة هاتدفعى جنيه علشان مقولتيش هاتعملى حمام البخار معانا يوم الأربعا واللا لأ...وعايزة اقول ان ممكن كل واحدة تستخدم بدايل على فكرة..يعنى نخلينا كدا اذكيا ونتصرف..خدى منها الجنية يا ايمان..*

----------


## اليمامة

> انا اصلا مش عارفة ايه مخليني اشترك معاكم في الموضوع ده ؟!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *
ماشى يا عم المرأة الشديدة الجاذبية أصلاً أصلاً أصلاً..
اتعطفى  وكوبى من رحيق جاذبيتك شوية علينا
علشان احنا غلابة وعايزين يا سالة 
سامعة يا سالة
نكون جذابين زيك 
اول ما تصحى ايتها الكائن الكذاب..
الجذذاااااااااب...
تقرير عن اللى حصل
ودوللى عملت ايه
وهاتعملى حمام البخار معانا واللا لأ
وايه الأخبار وطلباتك
والجنيةعلشان التأخير
ويارب تنامى وماتصحيلناش كمان يومين
باى باى..*

----------


## اليمامة

> *صباح الخير
> انا خبرتي يا في مجال النباتات الطبية والعطرية
> بس عشان مخبيش عليك 
> اللي تخص مجال التغذية
> لكن ديما ألاحظ انكم بتتاعملوا معها بعشم أوي
> ومش عارفين إن كل شيء في الدنيا ليه ميزان
> وإن في أعشاب بضر أحيانا لو أستعملناها غلط
> واللي لازم يتهد من اساسه بعض الأخطاء الشائعة بخصوص التغذية والرجيم
> بس دا موضوع طويل 
> ...


* 
يا سلام يا سلام
وكمان معانا خبيرة أعشاب وتخصص التغذية
يامين يلايمنى على رقبتك
أقصدعلى مخك..
دا انتى معجزة
دانتى هدية ربنا بعتهلنا
دانتى لمبة نزلت علينا من السما
وساكتة من الصبح وعملالنا فيها غلبانة
ياصباح الفل يا مطر الشتاء يا ست الكل
احنا عايزين بقى يا مطورةتفهمينا مسألة الأعشاب دى والتغذية؟
يعنى ايه يعنى؟
طب السؤال بأناقة أكثر؟
كيف ولماذا ومتى وأين؟
تمام كدا
جاوبى وهاتنصحينا بإية سعادتك..
صباح الفل..*

----------


## مطر الشتاء

*رقبتي
ربنا يطمنك إحنا متفقناش على كدا
أنا عايزه أبويا الله يرحمه

السؤال بتاع حضرتك ده
انا درست فيه يجي عشرتاشر سنة
عايزين اسخطهولك في كلمتين إزاي
بس استني بقا
اتقمص دور محاضر جامعي وأحاول
اممممممممم
شوفي سيتي
ها شايفة

التغذية ليها مهمتيت واحدة أساسية وهي المعروفة طبعا بتوفير الطاقة الكافية لنشاط الجسم سواء الداخلي أو الخارجي
يعني من اول الطاقة اللي بتحتاجيها عشان تفتحي عنيك الصبح لحد الطاقة اللي بتحتاجيها عشان تطلعي تجري
وطبعا الطاقة دي بتتأثر ببعض الهرمونات اللي بينتجها الجسم
والمهم الثانية بقا هي اللي تهمنا دلوقتي تأثير بعض مكونات الطعام بعض الهضم على الصحة العامة والخاصة والنضارة وتدعيم الأجهزة الداخلية ( العلاج بإستخدام الطعام ) 
واللي ببتأثر بشكل مباشر بإستخدام طرق الرجيم السريع أو اللي بسميه انا التعذيب والحرمان
يعني حضرتك تعملي رجيم
وتعيشي على الصلطة وحبات الفاكهة والعيش السن
عشان تهربي من البروتين والدهون والكربهيدرات
وكأن باقي الأكل مفيهوش غير دول
وبالتالي يتحرم الجسم من العناصر المعدنية الكبرى والصغرى
والفيتامينات
والهرمونات في بعض الخضار الطازة
ونفاجأة بعد الرجيم بشهر كدا
بأعياء وإجهاد دائم وهالات سوداء
واصفرار مش عارفة فين وأخضرار فين
ولما نحلل
نكشف الأنيميا
والأنيميا مش انيما الحديد بس دي المشهورة
دا في أنيميا الصوديوم ودي قاتلة لو وصلت لصفر وأنيميا البوتاسيم ورصي بقا كل العناصر 
الرجيم مينفعش يكون موحد
عشان أعمل لحضرتك برنامج رجيم
بوزنك وأخذ طولك وطبيعة المجهود اليومي بتاعك ومفضلاتك في الأكل واللي مش بتحبيه
وبجيب جدول كدا مكتوب فيه معظم الأكل اللي بنكله مدون معاه الطاقة الناتجة عن هضمه ومتوسط عدد الساعات اللازمة للهضم
وبعملك عن طريقه بالإضافة للمعلومات اللي خدتها منك وجبات يوميه 
وطبعا ببلغك ببعض التعليمات
زي انك متكليش بين الوجبات دي
وتثبتي وقتها بقدر الإيمكان
وإذا تغير اي معلومة عندك تبلغيني 
وطبعا بنزل برنامج رياضي بواسطة متخصص بتقومي بيه في الجيم عشان متكسليش
او في البيت لو انت شطورة
عشان تنثيق العضلات وشد الجسم ورسمه
ما إحنا مش عايزينك تخسي وخلاص
إحنا عايزين نرسمك وطبعا زي ما أنت عارفة تخزين بقايا الهضم موضعي
يعني ناس تخزن في الأدين أو الرجلين وكدا
فمعملش رجيم على ما نخسس الحته المليانه تكون عضمت حته تانية
انت معايا ولا مع الأسف

بالنسبة بقا للأعشاب والنباتات الطبية والعطرية
فدي دنيا تانية
النبات الساحر
معاه مفيش مستحيل
بيعملك كل حاجة
حتى الصداع المزمن في علاج ليه
مشاكل الهضم
نضارة البشرة
الأرق


ندى انا تعبت
والكلام ده ملوش آخر
أنت شاوري بقا على اللي أنت عايزاه
وانا هعترف على طول
مع حبي وإحترامي للجميع
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييت
اقبضوا على ندى ومطر الشتاء
واحبسوهم على ما اجيب باقى الفريق القومى الجذااااااااااااااااااب


ندى هنقبض عليها علشان بقالنا يومين وشنا فى حة البخار وهى مطنشانااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ومطر علشان ماشاء اللهعليها عارفة كل دا ومقالتشششششششششششششششششش


مساء الورد والفل والياسمين بقى
وحشتونى جدا جدا 
معلش غبت يومين فى الحلة علشان كان النت عندى واقع

انا بى سبقتكم وحمام البخار بتاعى كان يوم السببببببببببببببت
بس بردو ان شاء الله هكون معاكم فى الحلة يوم الأربع

أما بقى موضوع الماسكات فادا انا مستعبطة شويتين تلاتة وشغالة اكتر من يومين فى الاسبوع
حملة نضافة نشيطة  :: 

حاليا ومن موقعى هذا
على وشى نشا وزبادى منتهية الصلاحية وماء ورد
ومحدش يترررررررررررررررررررريق  ::mm:: 



يامطررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
تعالى تعالى تعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  االى 
ايه الاعشاب اللى ممكن تقفل مسام الوش شوية
طبعا عارفة مساؤى البشرة الدهنية والمسام
وطمع بطمع بقى لانها فرصة مش هتتكرر
الهالات السودا اعمل فيها إإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإيه ؟؟
ينوبك فيا ثواب ويمنع عنك التجاعيد ومشاكل البشرة وزيادة الوزن ياررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررب


 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

يووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة
تفضلوا نادوا علينا تنادوا علينا ولما نيجى منلاقيش حد
يا ايمااااااااااااااااااااان 
رجعى اجهزة البخار من الجمرك يابنتى

----------


## مطر الشتاء

> يامطررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
> تعالى تعالى تعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  االى 
> ايه الاعشاب اللى ممكن تقفل مسام الوش شوية
> طبعا عارفة مساؤى البشرة الدهنية والمسام
> وطمع بطمع بقى لانها فرصة مش هتتكرر
> الهالات السودا اعمل فيها إإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإيه ؟؟
> ينوبك فيا ثواب ويمنع عنك التجاعيد ومشاكل البشرة وزيادة الوزن ياررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررب



 *براحة شوية
أنت حد بيجري وراكي
خدي نفسك كدا 
وانا هعترف بكل حاجة

شوفي يا ستي
أولا لازم تعرفي إن المسام بتخرج حجات ضار جدا للبشرة إنها تفضل جواها
وإلا ممكن تظهر حبوب وفسافيس  حلوة فسافيس دي

لكن ممكن ننظف ونغلق مؤقت وفي طريقة سهلة 
مخصوص عشان متقوليش حرمتك من حاجة

المقادير :
- كيس شاى اخضر فى نصف كوب ماء مغلى وتتركيه حتى يدفىء
- 3 ملاعق سكر
- معلقة من زيت جونسون للأطفال (او معلقةزبادى- او معلقة
- عسل حسب الرغبة)


الطريقة:
ضعي في طبق معلقتين من السكر ثم اسكبى معلقة من الشاى
الاخضر الدافىء و ذوبيه ثم ضعى المعلقة الثالثة من السكر
وبعد ذلك ضعى معلقة زيت جونسون للأطفال ثم اغمسى بقطنه من
الخليط وصنفرى بها بشرتك بحركة دائرية وبعد ذلك اشطفى وجهك بالماء
ونشفيه ثم اغمسى قطنه بها الشاى الاخضر فقط لتقفيل المسام .

جربيها وبلغيني بالنتيجة وربنا يستر قصدي معاكي

وبالنسبة للهالات السودا
فاي حد يقولك حطي من ده على عنيك تخف أو تذول ميعرفش حاجة
الهالات عبارة عن إنعكاس الضوء على طبقة الجلد اللي تحتها شعيرات دموية تجلد الدم فيها
وعشان تذول لازم أولا نزيل الدم المتجلد ثانيا نتجنب تجلطه
ودا بقا على ثلاث محاور على رأي فرحات افندي
المحور الأول
النوم الكافي وعدم الإجهاد والنوم زي ما قولت قبل كدا يعني إسترخاء راحة للعقل والجسد
مش تنامي نوم التعالب ولا يبقى انت نايمة ومخك صاحي تسبيها لله كدا وتنامي وكل حاجة وليها حل طول ما في ربنا ودا معناه حالة نفسية مستقرة بقدر الإمكان
طبعا ممارسة الرياضة في جو غني بالأكسجين عشان نأكسد الدم المتجلد في الشعيرات 
وعدم التعرض لأشعة الشمس الضارة
وطبعا بلاش تدخين 
المحور الثاني
التغذية
تكلي أكل صحي مش حشو بطن وخلاص
وسندوتش على الماشي ووجبة ابصر إيه من محل إيه
لا أكل صحي
يعني من مصدر موثوق ومن الآخر البيت
يعني متكامل
بروتين ودهون وكربهيدرات وأملاح معدنية وفيتامينات
مثال لوجبة غذاء متكاملة
ربع فرخة ,,,,,,,,,,,, بروتين
كبشتين أرز ,,,,,,,,,,,, كربهيدرات
طبق خضار سوتيه وسط ,,,,,,,, أملاح معندنية ودهون
طبق صلطة متكامل ,,,,,,,,,, املاح معدنيه وفيتامينات
كوب عصير او حبتين فاكهة ,,,,,,, فيتامين

طبعا كل غذاء يحتوي على كل حاجة لكن في مصدر قوي يميزه 
وطبعا تحافظي على جهازك الهضمي بعيد عن التلوث ودا بشرب كوب يومي من مغلي البابونج والشمر دول بيغسلوا المعدة ويخلصوها من أي شيء يضر وطبعا يتغلي متغطي لأننا عايزين الزيت العطري

المحور الثالث بقا 
الإهتمام بالعيون وعندي كذا طريقة مجربة ونجحوا مع حالات كتير

ـ ضعي ورق نعناع مدقوق حول العينين مدة 5 ـ 10 دقائق.

2ـ دلكي المنطقة بزيت اللوز قبل النوم.

3ـ ضعي كمادة قطنية مشبعة بالحليب على العينين المغمضتين 5ـ10 دقائق.

4ـ استخدمي شرائح الخيار أو البطاطا كمادات حول العينين مدة 20 دقيقة.

5ـ كمادات ماء الورد 10 دقائق.

6- كمادات ماء باردة.

7ـ شرائح ليمون مدة 10 ـ 15 دقيقة.

8ـ لبن زبادي مع عسل حول العينين طوال الليل.

انا عارفة الصدمة اللي أنت فيها
لكن النتيجة وش مضيء عيون بلا هالات أو إجهاد
جمال صافي زي الطبيعة
نشوفه نقول الله
ابقي بلغيني بعد ما تجربي
وتصبري طبعا لأنها مش وصفات سحرية واللي حصل في سنين مش هنشيله في يوم
بلغيني عشان أقول الله
وتحت أمرك في إي استفسار
ومتخافيش مقبوض عليه اهو وتحت تهديد البخار قصدي السلاح
وربنا على المفتري
مع حبي*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

مبروووووووووووووووك عملنا 100 مشاركة يا بنتوتات 
عقبال المليون يا كتاكيت

----------


## مطر الشتاء

*

مبروك عليكو يا بنويت



عقبال الـ 200

تحياتي*

----------


## بنت شهريار

لولولووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
عقبال المليون بس على الله يجيب نتيجة  :: 


صباح الفل
 :f2:

----------


## مطر الشتاء

> لولولووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
> عقبال المليون بس على الله يجيب نتيجة 
> 
> 
> صباح الفل


*صباح اليأس
أحنا إبتدينا من أولها
لا مش عايزين ننشر روح الإستسلام
دا الحرب لسه في أولها
خليك صبورة شوية عن كدا
وإن شاء الله هنتتصر
بس هو ندى حجزوها تاني ولا إيه
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

والله انتى عسل يامطر
مفيش تدخين خالص طبعا بس ينفع شيشة  ::  ؟؟


كلام جميل وكلام معقول بس بردو هنروح القسم
هاروح الشغل وارجع امخمخ وافصفص واجيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييلك
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *صباح اليأس
> أحنا إبتدينا من أولها
> لا مش عايزين ننشر روح الإستسلام
> دا الحرب لسه في أولها
> خليك صبورة شوية عن كدا
> وإن شاء الله هنتتصر
> بس هو ندى حجزوها تاني ولا إيه
> *


ندى شكلها بتاكل عيش وحلاوة علشان المعلومات السرية
لاااااااااااااااااا كلى نشاط وحيوية وطاقة اهو
بس انتوا قولوااااااااااااااااااااااااا

صباح الفل ياقمرررررررررر
 :f2:

----------


## مطر الشتاء

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت شهريار
					

والله انتى عسل يامطر
مفيش تدخين خالص طبعا بس ينفع شيشة  ؟؟


كلام جميل وكلام معقول بس بردو هنروح القسم
هاروح الشغل وارجع امخمخ وافصفص واجيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييلك



لو الشيشة بمية الورد
ممكن تدفعي وتعديها
ترجعي بالسلامة
وابقي عدي على القسم اسألي على ندى
ولو عايزين ضامن 
طبعا معرفكوش الصراحة حلوة
*

----------


## مطر الشتاء

> ندى شكلها بتاكل عيش وحلاوة علشان المعلومات السرية
> لاااااااااااااااااا كلى نشاط وحيوية وطاقة اهو
> بس انتوا قولوااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> صباح الفل ياقمرررررررررر


*صباح الفل يا قمرررررررررر
عشان تعرفي أننا شطورين وبنسمع الكلام*

----------


## اليمامة

*صباح الفل يا بنات
الله عليكوا
فعلاً فعلاً البنات ألطف الكائنات
ههههههههههههههههه
انا لسه طالعة من القسم
كانت علقة مميتة
وجسمى كله متكسر
وعايزاااااااااااااااااا انام ماقومش
بس هارجع تانى برضو
علشان نشوف وصفاتك يا مطر اللى شكلها كدا فى الجون الجون..
أمانة عليكوا لو غبت توالونى بالعيش والحلاوة
واللا أقولكوا بلاش حلاوة
ياريت توست دايت..وبيض مسبوق..
مبروك على أول مياية..
عقبال الألف
باباااااااى*

----------


## مطر الشتاء

*من هنا
حيث التوست الدايت والحلة اللي باين عليها مسروقة
وربنا معانا يوم الأربع لو حد فضل
أقدم كل العزاء للي في بالي
وأقولها متخافيش
وراكي عيال
وسلم لي على الرجيم*

----------


## Lavender

*الأخت الفاضلة اليمامة* 
*حلو إننا نهتم بالأنثى اللي جوانا* 
*رغم ان الواحد كتير بقى بينساها* 
*و الاهتمام بيها بيبدأ بحاجات كتيرة جداً و الموضوع مش مكياج و بس* 
*و انتي تطرقتي لنقطة جوهرية و للاسف مفقودة عندي تماماً و هي النوم بشكل كافي* 
*بتمر عليا أوقات الكمبيوتر و الشغل بيسرقني و الاقي الفجر بيأذن و اصلي و انام و بعدها بـ 3 ساعات أصحى للشغل* 
*يوم بقى ما التعب يحل جامد انام من ساعة لما ارجع من الشغل لحد تاني يوم الصبح بصراحة موضوع النوم دا شيئ مش عارفة اتحكم فيه نهائي* 
*و طبعا لما نقول المكياج يبقى مع عدم وجود وقت اصلا فا تلاقيني اشتري و اركنه  بيطلع في المناسبات و وقتها بكون مستغرباني* 
*مش عارفة الواحد مُهمل و لا متكاسل و لا ايه بالضبط* 
*كدا كدا أنا معاكي و متابعة إن شاء الله* 
*تقبلي تحيتي *

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *
> أعتقد أن الذكاءيفوز..
> مقدرش اتحمل الغباء
> واللا انتوا ايه رأيكوا؟*


غباء لأ غباء لأ غباء لأ
والله يا ندى الغبيه لو كانت ملكة جمال هونولولو
هاتبقي زى الزفت
وعلى رأى المثل اللى مش مناسب أوى بس نعديها
لو قابلت الجمال والخفه إشترى الخفه فالجمال كتير بس الخفيف صدفه
 :36 15 9: 

صحيح أفتكر مره كنت أنا وأخويا عند ناس قرايبنا وشوفنا بنت زى العسل هناك
فالمهم بمجرد ما البنت بدأت تكلم لقيت أخويا بيوشوشنى وبيقولى ياريتها ما فتحت بقها
وسابتلنا ذكرى كويسه عنها
 :36 11 9: 
دا الجمال جمال الروووح .... روًح

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

والله حرام عليكوا
يعنى أروح بورسعيد يوم أرجع ألاقي كلام كبير كده
إنتوا حد موحيكوا علينا ولا إييييييييييييييييييييه
ندى .... مطر
إنتوا حسستونى إنى جااااااااااااااااااااهله
 :36 2 16: 
برااااااااااااحه
دا إحنا لسه ما عملناش حمام البخااااااااااار
مستعجلين على الجمال أوى
ندى ... مطر
ماما بتسلم عليكوا أوى أوى وبتقولكوا واحده واحده عليا 
علشان أفهم وأعرف أتابع وأنفذ وأكمل الردود
وباعتالكوا الفطير دا

----------


## مطر الشتاء

> والله حرام عليكوا
> يعنى أروح بورسعيد يوم أرجع ألاقي كلام كبير كده
> إنتوا حد موحيكوا علينا ولا إييييييييييييييييييييه
> ندى .... مطر
> إنتوا حسستونى إنى جااااااااااااااااااااهله
> 
> برااااااااااااحه
> دا إحنا لسه ما عملناش حمام البخااااااااااار
> مستعجلين على الجمال أوى
> ...

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *
> 
> لو الشيشة بمية الورد
> ممكن تدفعي وتعديها
> ترجعي بالسلامة
> وابقي عدي على القسم اسألي على ندى
> ولو عايزين ضامن 
> طبعا معرفكوش الصراحة حلوة
> *


بيعجبنى فيكى حب المخاطرة
هتبيعيها من أول شخطة باين عليكى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




> *من هنا
> حيث التوست الدايت والحلة اللي باين عليها مسروقة
> وربنا معانا يوم الأربع لو حد فضل
> أقدم كل العزاء للي في بالي
> وأقولها متخافيش
> وراكي عيال
> وسلم لي على الرجيم*


سلام مربع  :: 




> والله حرام عليكوا
> يعنى أروح بورسعيد يوم أرجع ألاقي كلام كبير كده
> إنتوا حد موحيكوا علينا ولا إييييييييييييييييييييه
> ندى .... مطر
> إنتوا حسستونى إنى جااااااااااااااااااااهله
> 
> برااااااااااااحه
> دا إحنا لسه ما عملناش حمام البخااااااااااار
> مستعجلين على الجمال أوى
> ...


فين الفطير بتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااعى  :3:

----------


## بنت شهريار

سالخيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
سالنورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
ازى الصحة وازى الحال وازى الحلة ؟؟


ومن هنا ومن موقعى هذاااااااااااا
ماسك عسل النحل
بس مش عارفة ليه الماسك باين لبوقى مش لوشى
حلو العسل اوى بصراحه 
ههههههههههههههههههههه


يامطرررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
تعالى تعالى بسرعة
سؤال حيوى ومهم وقووووووووووى

بيقال ان الهالات السودا من اسبابها الرئيسية نقص الحديد
ودا بيتعوض بالأكل اللى فيه حديد 
زى البتنجان والبنجر والكبدة
ممكن بقى ولو فيها طمع تلات اربه خمسة وتلاتين مرة كدا
تقوليلى كورس مكثف للمأكولات دى
وطبعا دا الى جانب اللى قلتيلنا عليه من كمادات الماء البارد او اللبن او شرائح الخيار

كان مرة كمان دكتور وصفلى كريم
اسمه ( فيتو كير ) للهالات السودا
قالى استمر عليه شهرين وهلاقى تحسن
بصراحة مبقتش عارفة فيه تحسن ولا لأ
لان نومى غير منتظم تماما ودا بيفرق معايا جداااااااااا


رغاية انا صح ؟؟
معلش بعشمى وبحلة البخار

مسائكم فل وورد وياسمين
 :f2:

----------


## مطر الشتاء

> سالخيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
> سالنورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
> ازى الصحة وازى الحال وازى الحلة ؟؟
> 
> 
> ومن هنا ومن موقعى هذاااااااااااا
> ماسك عسل النحل
> بس مش عارفة ليه الماسك باين لبوقى مش لوشى
> حلو العسل اوى بصراحه 
> ...


*سا النور حبيبتي يسعد مساكي
كرسي يا ابني للإستاذة
 والله إن كان بؤقك طمع في العسل
ابقى كلي شوية من الماسك وأمر لله



باين عليك مفجوعة وهطلعي عيني
مش مطمنالك يا نصه

على العموم العسل غني بحجات كتير مش موجوده في غيره
كليه بقا حطي على عينك
ارسمي بيه على الحيط ميضرش

بخصوص أنيميا الحديد 
عندي وصفة سهل جدا وفي الجون
بصي يا ستي
مش قوي كدا عينك توجعك



عارفة العسلية 
اه بتاعتنا وإحنا صغيرين دي
دي عبارة عن مركز العسل الأسود عبارة عن قطعة حديد
حضرتك تجيبي كيس محترم  في السر وتحبسي نفسك في حته لوحدك
وتستفردي بقا بالكيس
تكليه في يوم في عشرة
او ما الكيس يخلص
اعملي تحليل أنيميا ولو لقيتها تعالي اديك ثمن الكيس



وانا قولت ان التغذية الغير صحية سبب في الهالات السودا
أهتمي بتغذيتك عموما وإن شاء هتروح عينك قصدي الهالات


بخصوص أي عقار كيمائي فأنا غير متخصصة في الأمراض الجلدية ومقدرش افيدك
لكن العقل بيقول
عمر ما نار تنطفي وبنحط حطب
يعني عالجي الأسباب تختفي النتائج
لكن لو عالجتي النتائج الأسباب هتستنتجها تاني

ونقول للمرة الألف
نوم متقطع
إهمال غذائي
توتر عصبي

يساوي
هالات
وإصفرار
وإجهاد

وحجات تانية خليها سر

عايزه نظام غذائي خاص لحضرتك معنديش مانع
ابعتي وزنك وطولك وطبيعة عملك واللي بتحبيه في الأكل واللي مش بتحبيه وانا أعملك واحد
هتبناكي وأمري لله
وهو يمكن حد يكون بنفس مواصفاتك يستفيد 

وعقلك في راسك تعرفي خلاصك
وأرغي زي ما أنت عايزه
انا معاكي للآخر ويا أنا ويا أنت بقا
والتوست الدايت جاهز حد رايح يزور ندى
يخدو معاه

*

----------


## بنت شهريار

والنبى ناولونى الولالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاعة عاوز اولع روما بحالها
انا مش مطمنالى ؟؟
وكمان نصة ؟؟
دا انا نخلة يا حبيبتى نصه منين بس

وبعدين تعالى هنا هنا هنا
كيس العسلية دا فيه زيادة وزن اد إيه
يالهووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
قولى بسرعة واعترفى وانهارى
وبعدين انا مقدرش اقاومها يعنى ممكن ترسى الحكاية على 3 او 4 اكياس 
وهتبقى لييييييييييييييييييييييييلة  :: 


ياجود مورننج انا بس قلت اصبح وارجع تانى امخمخ 
بالتقرير اللى سيادتك طلباة يافندم
بس خلى فضايح الاكل دى بقى فى رسالة خاصة 
ربنا امر بالستررررررررررررررررررر  :: 
ربنا يخليكى يا مطر 
ودايما كدا قارفينك ومدوخينك يا حبيبتشى 


واضح كدا والله اعلم
ان ندى اتخطفت 
يانددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددد  دددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددد  دددددددددددددددددددددددددددى


ياترى انت فين يامرزوق  ::mm::

----------


## مطر الشتاء

> والنبى ناولونى الولالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاعة عاوز اولع روما بحالها
> انا مش مطمنالى ؟؟
> وكمان نصة ؟؟
> دا انا نخلة يا حبيبتى نصه منين بس


*ربنا يديك الصحة 
وطولت العمر
ومتشفنيش أبدا
*



> وبعدين تعالى هنا هنا هنا
> كيس العسلية دا فيه زيادة وزن اد إيه
> يالهووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
> قولى بسرعة واعترفى وانهارى
> وبعدين انا مقدرش اقاومها يعنى ممكن ترسى الحكاية على 3 او 4 اكياس 
> وهتبقى لييييييييييييييييييييييييلة


*حضرتك نعالج الأنيما وبعدين هنظبط الوزن متخافيش
وبعدين بقول كيس عشان أقدر اظبط
هنحمرق بقا وندخل في ثلاث أربعة وتقولي مطر قالت
لاء سمعتي في السوق
دا انا سعري غلي اليومين دولا ولا اللحمة في زمانها

*

ي


> اجود مورننج انا بس قلت اصبح وارجع تانى امخمخ 
> بالتقرير اللى سيادتك طلباة يافندم
> بس خلى فضايح الاكل دى بقى فى رسالة خاصة 
> ربنا امر بالستررررررررررررررررررر


*ياميت بنجور على الحلوين


شوفي بقا انا مش هخبي عليك بس الكلام دا سر
عارفة اللي اتلسع من الشوربة
انا بقا اتكبت عليه
وقررت مفيش خاص في أي حتى
هو كدا فضايح أون لين
كان نفسي اخدمك بس أتعقد عقبال أملتك
*



> ربنا يخليكى يا مطر 
> ودايما كدا قارفينك ومدوخينك يا حبيبتشى


*لا يا ستي ولا يهمك
اقرفي زي ما أنت عايزه
حاجة ببلاش كدا
لجل عيون الحلوين
*




> واضح كدا والله اعلم
> ان ندى اتخطفت 
> يانددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددد  دددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددد  دددددددددددددددددددددددددددى
> 
> 
> ياترى انت فين يامرزوق


*إظاهر والله أعلم ندى جبتني هنا أشاغل الظابط على ما تعدي البخار
واتقفشت


وانا زي ما أنت عارفة
الندالة لو سبتني متلقيش صدر حنين
والشهود جاهزين
مطر إيه ده اللي في الصيف

نداء عاجل لندى
الحلة جاهزة
أطلعي بقا بالبخار



الإنكار مش هينفعك
انا هعترف من أول شخطة

*

----------


## اليمامة

*يخرب عقلكوا
صباح الفل
ايه اللى انتوا عاملينه دا
جرى وشخط وصريخ وحركات وبونجورات وحلل وحقن..
لااااااااااااااااااااااا
انا موش أدكوا وهاتجيبولوا البرى برى كدا..
وهوأثلاً أثلاً أثلاً عندى لوحده
وآدى ايمان زعلانة..بتقول راجت بورسعيد رجعت لاقيتنا بنجرى
انتى السبب يا عبير
انتى ومطر
يلا قولى يلا قولى..طيب موش لما نعمل حمام البخار ونقول بقا نعمل ايه بعديه؟
بصوا بقى انت وهيا وهيا منك ليها
انا قايمة دلوقتى هانفذ الخطة وكل واحدة تقوم يلا تنفذ وتحط وشها فى الحلة
وبعد ما تستوفى الخطواطكلها تيجى هنا جرى تدى التقرير وبالتفصيل
علشان هاصحح
وهافعل الجنية..
ولا توست وصلنى ولا بيض ولا حتى حلاوة ولا حتى عسلية؟
بقى انتى يا مطر عايزة البنية تاكل عسلسة
طيب يعنى نغذيها ونتخنها
طيب مافيه حاجات تانية لطيفة
زى الكبدة مثلاً..زى المكسرات مثلاً
راجعى نفسك يا عبير
يللا هاصفر
تووووووووووووووووووووووووووت
انتشروا....*

----------


## اليمامة

> *الأخت الفاضلة اليمامة* 
> *حلو إننا نهتم بالأنثى اللي جوانا* 
> *رغم ان الواحد كتير بقى بينساها* 
> *و الاهتمام بيها بيبدأ بحاجات كتيرة جداً و الموضوع مش مكياج و بس* 
> *و انتي تطرقتي لنقطة جوهرية و للاسف مفقودة عندي تماماً و هي النوم بشكل كافي* 
> *بتمر عليا أوقات الكمبيوتر و الشغل بيسرقني و الاقي الفجر بيأذن و اصلي و انام و بعدها بـ 3 ساعات أصحى للشغل* 
> *يوم بقى ما التعب يحل جامد انام من ساعة لما ارجع من الشغل لحد تاني يوم الصبح بصراحة موضوع النوم دا شيئ مش عارفة اتحكم فيه نهائي* 
> *و طبعا لما نقول المكياج يبقى مع عدم وجود وقت اصلا فا تلاقيني اشتري و اركنه  بيطلع في المناسبات و وقتها بكون مستغرباني* 
> *مش عارفة الواحد مُهمل و لا متكاسل و لا ايه بالضبط* 
> ...


* 
اهلاً لافندر
منورة أوى فوق العادة
وكويس انكمشخصة حالتك بجد
وتشخصيك خطير برغم تقبلك ليه
وأعتقد انتى بس محتاجة شوية تنظيم فى الوقت وإرادة
يعنى النوم دا أخطر حاجة فى الدنيا حقيقى
بيعجز بدرى وبيغير لون الجاد وبيخلى الواحد "مأريف"
والمزاج وحش خالص وهمدانه وكدا يعنى
انا بقالى شهر بنام تقريبا 5 ساعات بالكتير فى اليوم كله
مع مجهود فكرى وجسدى ونفسى مريييييييييييييييييييييييع
شكلى بجد تعبان اوى
ومستغربة نفسى
وموش عايزة حتى ابص لنفسى فى المراية
لا لااااااااا يا لافندر تعالى نشوفلنا حل
بس انا خلاص هانت
وانتى بقى اعملى برنامج كويس
وماتستستسلميش...شايفة السينات أد ايه؟
ههههههههه
للتأكيد بس...والتوكيد
عالجى الأمر وللأسف هو حرصك بس ورغبتك اللى هايخلوكى تعملى كدا يعنى موش بالإجبار أبداً
كل سنة وانتى طيبة ومستنية دايماً تواجدك العطر..*

----------


## اليمامة

> غباء لأ غباء لأ غباء لأ
> والله يا ندى الغبيه لو كانت ملكة جمال هونولولو
> هاتبقي زى الزفت
> وعلى رأى المثل اللى مش مناسب أوى بس نعديها
> لو قابلت الجمال والخفه إشترى الخفه فالجمال كتير بس الخفيف صدفه
> 
> 
> صحيح أفتكر مره كنت أنا وأخويا عند ناس قرايبنا وشوفنا بنت زى العسل هناك
> فالمهم بمجرد ما البنت بدأت تكلم لقيت أخويا بيوشوشنى وبيقولى ياريتها ما فتحت بقها
> ...


 *
ههههههههههههههههههه

والله أخوكى دا إيمان شكله كدا كووول أوى
على فكرة عندى أخ نفس القصة..
موش عاجبه ولا بنت فى الدنيا
بيقول موش شايف بنات
باقوله يابنى طب بص على يمبنك
بص على شمالك
بص وراك 
بص ادامك
بص فوقك
بص تحتك
بص بالورب
غمى عنيك وشوف
هههههههههههههه
برضو مفيش فايدة موش شايف حد

.........
للدرجة دى يا إيمان الغباء مستشرى؟
طب للدرجة دى الغباء فظيع حتى ولو كانت قمر
عجبى؟؟؟
ماتنسيش حمام البخار انهاردة...*

----------


## مطر الشتاء

*العسلية حل سريع
ومش هيتخن أوي زي ما أنت فاهمة
سكر السكروز سهل جدا التخلص من المخزون منه
إلا إذا أكلت بقا عسلية باللحمة الضاني
دي حكاية تاني
وبعدين المصادر التانية هيتم طهيها ودا هيأثر على الشكل الكميائي للحديد
واللي محتاجين عشان يكون سهل في التكوين* الهيموجلوبين
 * إلا إذا بردو كلت الكبدة نية
وجته هنا هوهوت بقا دي حاجة تاني
المسكرات ممكن بس العسلية أسرع 

وبعدين حيرتوني
مرة سيباكو بقالي سنة ولسة بتغسلوا وشكم
ودلوقتي بتجرو
والله يا بيه ما جريت
انا برد على إستفسارات جانبية
عبير ضحكت عليه وسقتني حاجة أصفرة في كبايا أخضرة
وفتحت المحضر
انت مش قول
هي قول
وانا يا أختي عمالة أقول لما اتهريت
وبعدين إيه ده معطلنيش بقا
انا رايحة للحلة أطلعي انت بس بالبخار*

----------


## اليمامة

> *العسلية حل سريع
> ومش هيتخن أوي زي ما أنت فاهمة
> سكر السكروز سهل جدا التخلص من المخزون منه
> إلا إذا أكلت بقا عسلية باللحمة الضاني
> دي حكاية تاني
> وبعدين المصادر التانية هيتم طهيها ودا هيأثر على الشكل الكميائي للحديد
> واللي محتاجين عشان يكون سهل في التكوين* الهيموجلوبين
>  * إلا إذا بردو كلت الكبدة نية
> وجته هنا هوهوت بقا دي حاجة تاني
> ...


 *
ماشى يا عم الحريف
عسلية عسلية
بس أصلها باين عليها يا مطر نايمة 
تفتكرى هاتخرج السكروز دا ازاى؟
نتقابل بعد الحلة...*

----------


## مطر الشتاء

> *
> ماشى يا عم الحريف
> عسلية عسلية
> بس أصلها باين عليها يا مطر نايمة 
> تفتكرى هاتخرج السكروز دا ازاى؟
> نتقابل بعد الحلة...*


*والله ولا حريفة ولا حاجة
دا أنتوا واخدين بوبمة حجم عائلي
لكن لسه منفجرتش بس

وليك عليه لما تصحى أخليها تلف حولين المنتدى لما يبنلها صاحب
أراك بعد الفاصل*

----------


## nariman

*تسلم ايدك يا ندى ع النصائح الغالية 
وعلى فكرة انتي بتتكلمي صح ..أنا لما كنت بروح لدكتور كان دايماً يقولى الحالة النفسية لها تأثير كبير على حالة الجسم كله مش الوش بس
بس نعمل ايه بقى مش بإيدينا 

عموما مش تقلقي قررت أتمرد ومش حاحرمك من جرعات الهدوء والسكينة وحتبقى بره وجوه ان شاء الله
قولي يا رب 

بالنسبة لمنتجات نيفيا أنا بستخدمها فعلا بس بصراحة انا بستخدم الميلك المنظف بس ..التونر لسه حاجربه
كمان منتجات كلين آند كلير كان ليها تاريخ معايا
وزي ما قلتي مهم المواظبة فعلا

انا آخر الأسبوع حاشتري جهاز البخار ده وأجرب ان شاء الله

متابعاكوا يا بنات 
*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

صح يا مطر
العسليه حلوه جدااااااااااا 
أنا كنت أستعملتها وجابت نتيجه كويسه ونسبه الهيموجلوبين زادت
لأنى من أصحاب الأنيميا
يعنى كده احنا بنضرب عصفورين بحجر واحد حاجه مفيده وحلوه في نفس الوقت
يبقي ليه لأ
ولو على هاتخن أو لأ فاماكانتش أثرت معايا
جوووووووو يا عبير
 :36 2 36: 
راجعه تانى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ندى ومطر
بجد وصفات فوق الوصف وكلها في متناول إيدينا
 :36 4 9: 
ولذلك أنا قررت
وبعد محاولات مع نفسي وضغط
إنى هاقوم حالا أبدأ حمام البخار 
وبعديها أشوف أعمل ماسك بياض البيض والعسل والليمون بس معنديش خل تفاح
نو بروبليم
وبعدها هاعمل إييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
كووووووووووووونااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااافه

حد عايز؟؟؟؟
 :36 1 71:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

لقيت دا في أسئله جوجل عن أضرار خل التفاح
يا ترى صحيح ولا لأ؟
http://ejabat.google.com/ejabat/thre...fc23abbb92b43c



> خل التفاح للبنات
> 
> 
> 
> الحكايــــــــــــة هي
> 
> بنت من سكان الحايرمن محافظات الرياض
> المهم البنت انخطبت ومثل باقي البنات جلست تحوس
> 
> ...



وشفت موضوع تانى بيأكد إن خل التفاح بيسبب عدم التئام الجروح
!!!!!!!
إيه رأيكوا؟؟؟

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*كيف تصبحين امرأة جذابة*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وَأَنزَلْنَا ٱلْحَدِيدَ فِيهِ بَأْسٌ شَدِيدٌ وَمَنَافِعُ لِلنَّاسِ





 سر خطير أنصح بيه كل نساء مصر والعالم العربى
من المحيط للخليج إتباع التالى:
الإكثار من أكل الخضروات والفواكه الطازجة والمحتوية على عنصر الحديد 



















 أهمية الحديد :-
- بوجد الحديد في كل خلية حية من خلايا الجسم ، ويتركز معظمه في الدم .
- يوجد 75% من الحديد في خلايا الدم الحمراء ، خاصة في المادة الحمراء التي تسمى الهيموجلوبين .
- إن الهيموجلوبين ينقل الأكسجين باستمرار من الرئتين إلى أنسجة الجسم المختلفة ، وبالمقابل يعيد ثاني أكسيد الكربون إلى الرئتين .

نصائح غذائية :
للحصول على غذاء غني بمادة الحديد تذكري الآتي :-
• تناول وجبات متوازنة ومتنوعة .
• تناول الحبوب بقشورها ، كذلك الحبوب المضاف إليها الفيتامينات والمعادن .
• يفضل تناول أطعمة غنية بالكالسيوم مثل الحليب ومشتقاته .
• يفضل تناول أطعمة غنية بفيتامين ( ج ) مثل الفواكه ( كالبرتقال مثلاً )  وعصيراتها مع البقوليات المجففة كالعدس أو الفاصوليا أو المكسرات أو البذور  أو الخضروات الورقية ( ذات اللون الأخضر الغامق ( مثل / السبانخ –  البقدونس )) واللحوم والكبدة وذلك لزيادة امتصاص الحديد .
• قلل من تناول الشاي والقهوة والمشروبات الغازية وذلك لاحتوائها على الكافيين .

*ونجئ للأهم فى حالة عدم توفر تلك الأغذية الغنية بالحديد فعلى المرأة أن ترتدى سوارا أو قلادة  أو حزاماً تحتوى على مغناطيسيات صغيرة وهذا سيزيد من قوة جاذبية المرأة لأن عنصر الحديد الموجود فى خلايا الرجل وكذلك فى دمائه ستتجاذب ناحية المغناطيسات الموجودة* *فى خلايها**  ودمائها والمعلقة على جسد الإمرأة وأنصح الزوجة أن تعمل بهذه النصيحة أثناء وجودها مع زوجها فقط وإلا وجدنا كل رجال العالم تتجاذب نحو تلك المرأة التى ترتدى تلك المغناطيسات !

*

فلسفة الألوان إرتداء المرأة للملابس الحمراء يزيد من جاذبياتها لإحتواء اللون الأحمر على الحديد
*
*
والبديل لإرتداء المغناطيسات هو عطور النساء 

*
المراجع* 

القصبالتفاحالموز البلحالبلحالكيوىالكيوىالكيوىماذا تعرف عن المانجا والجوافا*What Characteristics Attract Men? Some Women Are Men Magnets, Here's How They Do It**How To Attract Men**These Tips For Attracting Men Will Transform You Into A Guy Magnet!*

----------


## مطر الشتاء

> صح يا مطر
> العسليه حلوه جدااااااااااا 
> أنا كنت أستعملتها وجابت نتيجه كويسه ونسبه الهيموجلوبين زادت
> لأنى من أصحاب الأنيميا
> يعنى كده احنا بنضرب عصفورين بحجر واحد حاجه مفيده وحلوه في نفس الوقت
> يبقي ليه لأ
> ولو على هاتخن أو لأ فاماكانتش أثرت معايا
> جوووووووو يا عبير
> 
> راجعه تانى


*شكرا حبيبتي على التوضيح
وعشان تتخلصي نهائي من لقب أصحاب الأنيميا
أحرصي على الغذاء الصحي المتزن
وأكثري من خضار السبانخ
فهو غني بعناصر كتير على قمتها الحديد
وتأثيره على الوزن طفيف جدا
*




> لقيت دا في أسئله جوجل عن أضرار خل التفاح
> يا ترى صحيح ولا لأ؟
> http://ejabat.google.com/ejabat/thre...fc23abbb92b43c
> 
> 
> وشفت موضوع تانى بيأكد إن خل التفاح بيسبب عدم التئام الجروح
> !!!!!!!
> إيه رأيكوا؟؟؟




*طبعا تأثير خل التفاح على إلتئام الجروح بعيد عني
ومعلوماتي غير موثوق بيها
لكن إستعماله للتخسيس بيتم بطريقة خاطئة
بشربه مباشرة فهو يهدد بشكل مباشرة بطانة المعدة وبيجعلها معرضة للقرحة
وطبعا القرحة مرض من الأمراض التي بتترك أثر حتى بعد علاجها
فلازم يخلط مع الطعام
كوضعه على الصلطة مثلا
او التتبيلة
او يخلط بالماء
وطبعا يتم لفترة وجيزة جدا وعند الحاجة
لأن خل التفاح مادة حامضية قوية
ناتجه عن تحول السكر إلى كحول وتحول الكحل إلى حامض بفعل الكائنات الدقيقة
وطبعا زي ما قولت في أول كلامي خالص
كل شيء له ميزان
وكلمة طبيعة لا تعني ابدا الأمان التام
*


*تحياتي للجميع*

----------


## اليمامة

*مساء الخير يا حلوين
بصى يا ايمان
طالما الخل مخلوط ومخفف مفيش مشاكل
وأنا أصلا المعلومات دى بصراحة هيلة أوى وأنا موش مؤمنة بيها
يابنتى انا بقالى حوالى 5 سنين بادهن جسمى كله بخل التفاح الإيطالى
وهابعتلك على الخاص بقى لو عايزة احكيلك عن النتيجة
وجروحى بتلتئم ههههههههه
الجسدية يعنى
هو آه صحيح الدم موش بيقف لانى عندى ظروف صحية عاملالى سيولة شوية
لكن كله طبيعى الحمد لله
وطالما انتى بقى من النوع اللى بيخاف ممكن تسألى دكتور أو بلاش خل تفاح لو انتى موش مستريحة اوى 
وخاصة كمان ان الماسك دا هانعمله اد ايه يعنى
مرة فى الأسبوع!
ومخلوط ببياض بيض وعسليعنى أعتقد والله أعلم مفيش قلق
وفى النهاية لو انتى موش مستريحة نفسياً
نتيجة الماسك موش هاتتحقق
انا عملت حمام البخار
ومهيسة على الآخر 
فى الرونق واللمعان والجمال والشفافية
بالعند فيكم
مين عمل بقى؟*

----------


## مطر الشتاء

*ربنا يطمنك يا ندى

اصلي مش بستعمله أوي يعني في المسكات
وعلى العموم تم بحمد الله
منتظرة اللي بعده*

----------


## مطر الشتاء

*يا جماعة ندى بتقول حطو وشكم في البخار
مش انزلوا في الحلة
انت حصلوكوا إيه
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *ربنا يديك الصحة 
> وطولت العمر
> ومتشفنيش أبدا
> *
> *حضرتك نعالج الأنيما وبعدين هنظبط الوزن متخافيش
> وبعدين بقول كيس عشان أقدر اظبط
> هنحمرق بقا وندخل في ثلاث أربعة وتقولي مطر قالت
> لاء سمعتي في السوق
> دا انا سعري غلي اليومين دولا ولا اللحمة في زمانها
> ...


وسسسسسسسسسسع وسسسسسسسسسسسسسسع وسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسع
جووووووووووووووووووووووود موررررررررررررررررررررررننج ياحلوين يامطعمين 
ياللى طالعين من الحلة منورين  :: 
كل دااااااااااااااا رررررررررررررررررررررغى من غيرى
وقعتكم كاروهااااااات بالالوان الغامقة
معلش بق كان عندى مشوار حيوى وضرورى وفزيع فزيع فزيع
ربنا يسامحك يا ماما ضيعتى عليا حصة الحلة
كان عندى امل الاقى فيها محشى  :: 

ماااااااااااااااااااعلينا نبتدى الشغل قبل ما نترفد



> ربنا يديك الصحة
> وطولت العمر
> ومتشفنيش أبدا


اعرف واحدة كانت بتقول كدا
ولما شفتها لقيتها طول نواة البلح
خلااااااااااااص مباكلش من الكلام دا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




> حضرتك نعالج الأنيما وبعدين هنظبط الوزن متخافيش
> وبعدين بقول كيس عشان أقدر اظبط
> هنحمرق بقا وندخل في ثلاث أربعة وتقولي مطر قالت
> لاء سمعتي في السوق
> دا انا سعري غلي اليومين دولا ولا اللحمة في زمانها


كريمة كريمة ياناااااااااااااااس اعمل ايه بس :: 




> شوفي بقا انا مش هخبي عليك بس الكلام دا سر
> عارفة اللي اتلسع من الشوربة
> انا بقا اتكبت عليه
> وقررت مفيش خاص في أي حتى
> هو كدا فضايح أون لين
> كان نفسي اخدمك بس أتعقد عقبال أملتك


والسر فى بيررررررررررررررررررررر
هاتولى سارة وايمو بسرعة هقولهم سر  :: 
يعنى هم يكبوا الشوربة وانا اللة هنفخ فى الزبادى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

طيب مفيش حتة لحمة صغننة ؟؟
طيب ورك فرخة
الشورة كانت اورديحى المهم ؟؟

بعد الشر عليكى ياقمر 
ولا يهمك اونلاين اونيلان هو احنا هنخاااااااااااااااااااااااااف  ::mm:: 

ربنا بس يتولى البشرية 
انا كنت خايفة عليهم  :: 

خليكوا شاهدين 
مطر بتضحى بيكم  ::p: 



بالليل ان شاااااااااااااااااااء الله اجى بالتقرير 
علشان اكتر من كدا هترررررررررررررررررررررررررررفد وتدورولى على شغلانة


صباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااح الفففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففف  ففففففففففففففففل
 :f2:

----------


## مطر الشتاء

> وسسسسسسسسسسع وسسسسسسسسسسسسسسع وسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسع
> جووووووووووووووووووووووود موررررررررررررررررررررررننج ياحلوين يامطعمين 
> ياللى طالعين من الحلة منورين 
> كل دااااااااااااااا رررررررررررررررررررررغى من غيرى
> وقعتكم كاروهااااااات بالالوان الغامقة
> معلش بق كان عندى مشوار حيوى وضرورى وفزيع فزيع فزيع
> ربنا يسامحك يا ماما ضيعتى عليا حصة الحلة
> كان عندى امل الاقى فيها محشى 
> 
> ماااااااااااااااااااعلينا نبتدى الشغل قبل ما نترفد


*
يا صباح الجوع الكافر
محشي كدا على الصبح
وبعدين تقولية العسلية تخنتني
اه منك أنت آه
يا خوفي تكوني بتكلي ندى عشان كدا البت بتختفي
أعترفي فاضل منها إيه طيب وإحنا نعمل زراعة أنسجة ولا إستنساخ
اهو نلحق حاجة
*



> اعرف واحدة كانت بتقول كدا
> ولما شفتها لقيتها طول نواة البلح
> خلااااااااااااص مباكلش من الكلام دا
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*
أنت كمان هتكلي الكلام
يا جماعة حد يلحقني
فين البااااااااااااااااب


وبعدين نواية بلح إيه
في مانجو ينفع
*






> كريمة كريمة ياناااااااااااااااس اعمل ايه بس
> 
> 
> والسر فى بيررررررررررررررررررررر
> هاتولى سارة وايمو بسرعة هقولهم سر 
> يعنى هم يكبوا الشوربة وانا اللة هنفخ فى الزبادى
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> طيب مفيش حتة لحمة صغننة ؟؟
> ...


*
أنت كمان هتلمي عليه الناس
مش كفايا فاهمة إني زعلتك وأتاريكي مش هنا أصلا
وبعدين هو الحلة كانت معانا هتتلكيي
متسلقتيش إمبارح ليه
تعوضي بقا النهاردة
ومنتظرة الأون لين يا شجيع السيما
يا خوفي لياخد لوحده خمس مواضيع في القاعة

*





> ربنا بس يتولى البشرية 
> انا كنت خايفة عليهم 
> 
> خليكوا شاهدين 
> مطر بتضحى بيكم 
> 
> 
> 
> بالليل ان شاااااااااااااااااااء الله اجى بالتقرير 
> ...


*

وكمان شهود
شكلي هضحي بناس تانية
يا جماعة أبقوا اسألوا عليه
ووصيتكم العسلية

روحي الشغل بقا متتحججيش بينا
إحنا ناس في إجازة ونايمين في البيت



ومتنسيش تروحي مشي عشان توازني العسلية
انا سمعت أنك إشتريتي كرتونة إمبارح على حسي


يلا يا ندى
في إنتظارك
تعالي قبل ما ناس تاكل الحلة نفسها

*

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> يا صباح الجوع الكافر
> محشي كدا على الصبح
> وبعدين تقولية العسلية تخنتني
> اه منك أنت آه
> يا خوفي تكوني بتكلي ندى عشان كدا البت بتختفي
> أعترفي فاضل منها إيه طيب وإحنا نعمل زراعة أنسجة ولا إستنساخ
> اهو نلحق حاجة
> *
> ...


 *
صباح الفل يا ينات
وصباح خصوصى ليكى يا مطر
انتى جميلة أوى والله..ربنا يخليكى
بجد بانبسط اوى معاكوا
وبانسى كل الكركبة اللى فى مخى وقلبى..
ههههههههههه
الست عبير هانم معملتش
والست ايمان ماخدتش منها جنية وغرقانة من امبارح فى الكوووووووووووونااااااااااااااااااااااااااافاااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااا بتاعتها
ومحدش ظهر من امبارح
طيب ايه؟
معناه ايه بقى الكلام دا يا كسلانيين
انا ومطر بس..
وناريمان هاتشترى الجهاز
بجد وحشين
وزعلانة منكوا وموش داخلة غير لما ألاقى التقارير...
يلاااااااااا......بس.*

----------


## اليمامة

> *كيف تصبحين امرأة جذابة*
> 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> وَأَنزَلْنَا ٱلْحَدِيدَ فِيهِ بَأْسٌ شَدِيدٌ وَمَنَافِعُ لِلنَّاسِ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *
دكتور جمااااااااااااااااااااال
وااااااااااااااااااااااااو..
أتارى الموضوع منور أوى أوى زيادة عن اللزوم يا دكتور..
ميرسى على المداخلة العبقرية..
وخاصة التفاح والجوافة..والبرتقال على رأسهم..دول حبايب قلبى..
بجد رائعة ومفيدة وفيها سر فعلاً..
والأجمل هو بقى اللون الأحمر..
اللى انت بتزعل منى علشان باحبه..
شوفت بقى هو لون أد أيه جذاب
موش عندى حق برضو؟
هههههههه
منور والله يا دكتور جمال
وباسعد برؤيتك
وهانتظر نصايحك واسرارك
بس انت موش هاتعمل معانا حمام البخار
ينفع على فكره للرجال..
عادى..
طيب ماما عيشة..؟
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب وزوجك..
ودايما بخير يارب...*

----------


## مطر الشتاء

> *
> صباح الفل يا ينات
> وصباح خصوصى ليكى يا مطر
> انتى جميلة أوى والله..ربنا يخليكى
> بجد بانبسط اوى معاكوا
> وبانسى كل الكركبة اللى فى مخى وقلبى..
> ههههههههههه
> 
> *


*

يا صباح الورد

أحم احم
والله الجميل موضوعك اللي مطلع فضايح على الهوى
وسلمتك من الكركبة
معلش أكتر من كدا ويحوش ربنا
والحمد لله إنك كويسة
ومتكلتيش دا انا كنت خلاص هبعت فرق بحث
تدور على آثار في معدة ناس
شافوكي عسل فطمعوا بقا يحلو بقهم






			
				الست عبير هانم معملتش
والست ايمان ماخدتش منها جنية وغرقانة من امبارح فى الكوووووووووووونااااااااااااااااااااااااااافاااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااا بتاعتها
ومحدش ظهر من امبارح
طيب ايه؟
معناه ايه بقى الكلام دا يا كسلانيين
			
		

عبير كلت كناااااااااااااافة مهو مش معقول شفتها ومكلتش
على رأي ناس بحبهم
يا سنا سوخا يا ولاد
وكنت زعلانه إني بقولها عسليه






			
				انا ومطر بس..
وناريمان هاتشترى الجهاز
بجد وحشين
وزعلانة منكوا وموش داخلة غير لما ألاقى التقارير...
يلاااااااااا......بس.
			
		

** لا متعمليش في نفسك كدا يا شابة*
* صحتك*
* انت كملي معانا*
* وبكرة ناس تندم حيث لا ينفع الندم*
* ونبعتلهم أغنية الست*


*فات الميعاد*

*وهنزله بنفسي*
* فيديو وحياتك

*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*يا سلام على ردك الجميل
وكأنك خارجة من حمام ساونا مفتخر
أو حتى حمام شعبى من بتوع زمان 
واللى كانوا موجودين فى أحيائنا الشعبية
واهم حاجة لجمال بشرة الست
هى الليفة الطبيعى
*
*
*

* و* *ردك الجميل بصراحة*
**
*نسانى للحظات فقط إنك مشرفة أومراقبة
بتشخط فى عيالها
فى مدرسة إبتدائى حكومى
ولكن نعمل إييه
فى حكاية المنظومة إياها !
 
*

----------


## اليمامة

> *يا سلام على ردك الجميل
> وكأنك خارجة من حمام ساونا مفتخر
> أو حتى حمام شعبى من بتوع زمان 
> واللى كانوا موجودين فى أحيائنا الشعبية
> واهم حاجة لجمال بشرة الست
> هى الليفة الطبيعى
> *
> *
> *
> ...


* 
هههههههههههه
إن شاء الله تتحل يا دكتور جمال..
أنا الإنسانة ندى فى كل الأحوال.
موش بانقسم..
أصل ازاى؟
ياريت تصدقنى..
وتعرف ان حضرتك من أهم الشخصيات هنا فى المنتدى عندى وعندنا كلنا..
ومهما كان إختلافنا..*

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> 
> يا صباح الورد
> 
> أحم احم
> والله الجميل موضوعك اللي مطلع فضايح على الهوى
> وسلمتك من الكركبة
> معلش أكتر من كدا ويحوش ربنا
> والحمد لله إنك كويسة
> ...


 *
يا مطر
هاتموتينى من الضحك
الرحمة
أومال فين فات الميعاد؟*

----------


## مطر الشتاء

> *
> يا مطر
> هاتموتينى من الضحك
> الرحمة
> أومال فين فات الميعاد؟*


 *

يا ستي إضحكي 
حد واخد منها حاجة
عشان جمالك يبان
كله هنا مفيد 

وبعدين مستعجلة ليه
مش لما نوصل الأول ونغظيهم
وبعدين ولا تزعلي
حركة تهويش يمكن يخافو




وعايزنه نرجع زي زمان قول الزمان ارجع يا زمان
أي خدمة
*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

آن آن آن
ندىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
أي كانت سبيك
مش عارفه أبعبر عن مدى شكرى ليكى
ال إيه يا ندى
بعد ما سيبتكوا
ورحت عملت الكنافه بس كانت اييييييييييييييييييييييييه
حلوه حلوه حلوه
وبعدها عملت حمام البخار والماسك 
لقيت قمر يا جدعان
ماكنتش متخيله النتيجه دى




































 :36 4 8: 
إيه رأيكوا بقااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ::   ::   :: 

تدفعوا كام وأشيل الصوره

----------


## مطر الشتاء



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> 


شفتوا سر جاذبية اللون الأحمر  
بسبب الحديد الداخل فى تكونيه


*لمزيد من الحديد*
أكثروا من أكل سلاطة البنجر
وممكن عيرش البنجر تطبخوه
زى السبانخ بالظبط

*وصفة سلطة البنجر المسلوق*
أسلقى البنجر بقشره
ثم أنزعى القشرة بصوابعك
قطعيه ترانشات رفيعة
أضربى فى الخلاط
شوية زيت زيتون مع كام فص توم 
وخل تفاح طبيعى شوية شطة حمراء
مع عصير ليمون
يضاف المضروب للبنجر
وممكن إضافة مايونيز أثناء الأكل
أنا لا أضيف الملح
والليمون هو البديل الصحيح




*البنجر وعيرشه كله فايدة*

----------


## بنت شهريار

سالخيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
ايه دا ايه دا ناموسيتكم كحلى ولا ايه
فينك يابناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات
سايبين الحلة لوحدها
مش خايفين حد يطمع فيها ولا ايه  :: 


أحدثكم ومن موقعى هذا 
بحمام صفار بيض وزيت خروع على دماغى ،، إخ يع
ودى وصفة من وصفات أختنا الموكوسة دعاء ثابت
وموكوسة لانها اختفت وسابتنا لايصيييييييييييين
وان شاء الله نختمها انهاردة بحلة بخااااااااااااااااااااااار

كانت تلك نشرة أخبار الحلة
ونراكم بعد الغدا قصدى بعد الفاصل  ::

----------


## مطر الشتاء

> سالخيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
> ايه دا ايه دا ناموسيتكم كحلى ولا ايه
> فينك يابناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات
> سايبين الحلة لوحدها
> مش خايفين حد يطمع فيها ولا ايه


* سا النور حبيبتي يسعد مساك*
* مش انت موجودة*
* أنت بقا الخيط والبكرة*
* احنا خلاص خلصنا الحلة*
 :23 30 126: 




> أحدثكم ومن موقعى هذا 
> بحمام صفار بيض وزيت خروع على دماغى ،، إخ يع
> ودى وصفة من وصفات أختنا الموكوسة دعاء ثابت
> وموكوسة لانها اختفت وسابتنا لايصيييييييييييين
> وان شاء الله نختمها انهاردة بحلة بخااااااااااااااااااااااار


*الحمد لله ما فيهاش عسل*
* ولا كانت التكلت*
* ما انا عارفة* 
* في ناس اصحابنا مس بتقف على محطات*
* بس خدي بالك*
* هتعرضي وشك للبخار*
* مش هتكليه*
 :36 1 20: 




> كانت تلك نشرة أخبار الحلة
> ونراكم بعد الغدا قصدى بعد الفاصل


*ربنا يرجع ندى بالسلامة
** باين علينا هنسمع بعيد عنك*
* بدل فات الميعاد ولا إيه

*

----------


## اليمامة

*ازيكوا يا بنات..واحشنى كتير كتييييييييير أوى..
معلش غبت اليومين اللى فاتوا دول عنكم..لكن الحمد لله..حالياً الأمور أحسن من الأول بالنسبة ليا..خلصت الدراسة اللى كانت ورايا..ويعنى فاضية سنة صغيرة..
المهم كل سنة وانتوا طيبين..خلاص رمضان على الأبواب..ياترى جبتوا الفوانيس يا ولاد جبتوا الفوانيس؟؟
أنا باحب الفوانيس أوى..المهم يعنى عملت ورشة عمل مع أولادى وعملنا شوية فوانيس مانيوال كدا..بورق بلاستيكى ملون ومقوى وربطتهم فى بعض ودخلت فيهم شريط نور وعملت حفلة..وعملت فانوس كبير أوى ودخلت فيه أنوار تانية على مدخل المبنى..موش عارفة عايزاكوا تعملوا كدا زيى وتخلوا الجو لطيف وكوول..هو موش احنا بنقول برضو الحالة النفسية مهمة؟
أهو دا نوع من انواع التغذية الرجعة...العمل اللى باعمله هايعود عليا بالسعادة وعلى الآخرين..
وطبعاً كلكوا عارفيين قماش الخيامية..كل سنة باجيبة وباعملة تسريجة بسيطة كدا على ايدى أو على ماكينة الخياطة لو قادرة..وباعمل بيه فوط سفرة ومفرش سفرة وتبطينات لبعض الأبواب وفرانشات للستاير..وكأننا قاعدين فى مائدة رحمن...هههههههه...بجد بيثير البهجة..ياترى ايه أخبار مشاعركوا دلوقتى..مبسوطين واللا لأ على سيرة الكلام دا؟
آخر مرة كنا اتكلمنا عن البشرة وأنواعها وحكينا عن حمام البخار وعملنا..عايزة أتكلم أكتر عن البشرة..وخاصة إن العيد خلاص هايقرب..شهر وكام يوم..ويدوب نلحق نجمل نفسنا شكلياً شوية..
قلنا عن ماسك لتنضيف البشرة الدهنية..بتاع خل التفاح..والماسك دا هايل والله..
دلوقتى عايزين نتكلم عن المسامات الواسعة بتاعة البشرة..
يعنى لو وشك دبلان كدا ومجهد والمسام واسعة..ياترى نعمل إيه؟..أهم شىء زى ما احنا متفقين أن القصة كلها بتكمن فى الممارسة والصبر والمداومة..بدون المواظيبة موش هايحصل جديد وبعدين ترجعوا تقولوا ندى قالت..
المحلول دا زى التونر كدا أو التونك بس صنع بيتى..ودا مناسب للبشرة الشاحبة ومسام الجلد الواسعة..
محلول الخل والنعناع..

المكونات: 2 معلقة صغيرة ورق نعناع طازة ومخرط- 2 معلقة كبيرة خل تفاح – كوباية مية..
التحضير والإستعمال: هانحط النعناع المتخرط فى ازازة ونصب فوقه خل التفاح ونقفل الإزازة كويس..ونسيبهم لمدة أسبوع..بعد كدا هانصفى الخل من النعناع ونضيف المية ونقفل عليهم فى ازازة محكمة الغلق..وندهن من المحلول دا بصفة منتظمة ..دا هايخلى مسام الجلد الواسعة تنقبض وتضييق بمرور الوقت  وكمان هايحسن شحوب البشرة باستمرار لأن خل التفاح بينور البشرة...

أما البشرة الدهنية أم مسام واسعة فدى طبعاً بتحتاج لمادة قابضة قوية ..وأبسط صورة للمادة دى هو عصير الليمون..خلى ايتخدامك ليه روتينى يعنى دايما اعملى ليمون فريش معصور وخففية بسنة ميه لو بشرتك حساسة وادهنى منه على طول..

دا بقى ماسك لتنضيف مسام الوجه ونعمله مرتين فى الأسبوع مرة فى أوله ومرة فى آخره..ودا بينضف الوش بشكل جذرى بالإضافة إلى إنه بيضيق المسام..
المكونات: 3 معلقة نشا
معلقة ماء ورد بارد "مضمون"
صفاربيضتين
معلقة عسل نحل
معلقة ليمون
التحضير والإستعمال: هانخلط كل المكونات دى ببعضها ونحطه على وشنا مع التدليك أثناء الحط وفى النص وعند الإزالة وانتوا عارفين بندلك ازاى..من تحت لفوق ومن برا جوا وبحركات دائرية...
وهارجع تانى إن شاء الله للبشرة الجافة..*

----------


## بنت شهريار

لولولولولولووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
حمدله على السلامة يا اوختشى
نورتى بيتك ومترحك وحلتك
وحشتينااااااااااااااااااااااا


الحقينى بقى يالااااا الحقينى 
عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

عملت حمام بخار الصبح
وضغطت على مناخيرى بقطنة بس يظهر انى افتريت شوية
جنب مناخيرى حته صغننة احمرت وشكلها لونها هيغمق
عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
اعمل ايه اعمل ايه اعمل ايه ؟؟؟؟

----------


## مطر الشتاء

> لولولولولولووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
> حمدله على السلامة يا اوختشى
> نورتى بيتك ومترحك وحلتك
> وحشتينااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> 
> الحقينى بقى يالااااا الحقينى 
> عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> ...


طول عمر الإفترا وحش
يعني متغاظة من حاجة مناخيرك مالها تدفع الثمن ليه

حرزي القطنة أدات الجريمة
واستني ندى الطلعة الجايا

يمكن تكون قبل العيد إن شاء الله

تسلمي يا ندى بجد مجهود رائع

----------


## اليمامة

> لولولولولولووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
> حمدله على السلامة يا اوختشى
> نورتى بيتك ومترحك وحلتك
> وحشتينااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> 
> الحقينى بقى يالااااا الحقينى 
> عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> ...


 *
أكيد لعبتى بضوافرك وبهدلتى الدنيا يا فالحة وضغطتى جامد..
أنا بس عايزة أقول حاجة الناس اللى مبتعملش حمام البخار وموش متعودة علية
موش من أول مرة هتلاقى نتيجة ترضيها تماماً
لأ يمكن من تالت حمام مع استخدام الماسكات وشها هايبقى زى الفل
واحنا قولنا فى الأول على الأقل شهر ونص
وبالمتابعة بقى والمواظبة هتلاقى نفسك وشك موش بيلحق يجراله حاجة ودايماً نضيف..
وأنا شخصياً باستخدم اسكراب بعد الحمام بدل الضغط
لأنها حصلت معايا قبل كدا يا عبير
بس متخافيش دى هاتكون قشرة خفيفة بسيطة خالص
هاتعمل لون مختلف شوية ولكن بعد 5 ايام هتلاقيها قشرت ونزلت
بس ماتلعبيش فيها..
ماشى يا قمر اطمنى خالص..
ولولولولوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى....*

----------


## اليمامة

> طول عمر الإفترا وحش
> يعني متغاظة من حاجة مناخيرك مالها تدفع الثمن ليه
> 
> حرزي القطنة أدات الجريمة
> واستني ندى الطلعة الجايا
> 
> يمكن تكون قبل العيد إن شاء الله
> 
> تسلمي يا ندى بجد مجهود رائع


 *
ماشى يا ست مطر..
الطلعة الجاية برضو؟
طيب فين انجازاتك بقى يا هانم؟*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

المرأة الجذابة بتمسي على كل الوحشات اللي هنا و بتقولهم
ان شاء الله حاولوا يمكن تحلووا  ::   ::   ::

----------


## مطر الشتاء

> *
> ماشى يا ست مطر..
> الطلعة الجاية برضو؟
> طيب فين انجازاتك بقى يا هانم؟*


*إنجازاتي
كل الرغي اللي فات مش عاجبك
وبعدين ان أحب التحديد
انت شاوري وأنا أعترف
هو أنا اقدر أتأخر أبدا
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

عاااااااااااااااااااااااا الافترا وحش
رجعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالكم
ويت ويت ويت مى


ايتها المرأة الجذابة .. إلعبى بعيد يا شاطرة  :: 


صباحوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## مصراويةجدا

المرأة الجذابة بتصبح عليكم و بتقولكم






































ادعوا يمكن ييجي بفايدة  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

بيسو بيصبح على كل الوحشات اللي هنا   :36 1 11:  و بيقولهم ..

























































مفيش فايدة  :36 6 9: 
 ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> المرأة الجذابة بتمسي على كل الوحشات اللي هنا و بتقولهم
> ان شاء الله حاولوا يمكن تحلووا





> المرأة الجذابة بتصبح عليكم و بتقولكم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> بيسو بيصبح على كل الوحشات اللي هنا   و بيقولهم ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


خرجوا البت دى من هناااااااااااااا
ال جذابه ال
دا مالهاش وش من قفا
 :36 2 23:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> خرجوا البت دى من هناااااااااااااا
> ال جذابه ال
> دا مالهاش وش من قفا


هابا هابا ..هابا هيبي..هابا هووووووووو  ::

----------


## اليمامة

مساء الخير على كل الجميلات والجذابات
أما المرأة شديدة الجاذبية..الست مصراوية
والله احنا سعدا ان فيه امرأة جذابة زيك مونسسانا..
فياريت متحرميناش من جاذبيتك الرهيبة أبدا
وباقى الحسناوات اللى نايمين فى الخط وكلها شهر والعيد يجى
ويلقينا زى ما احنا..
صحصحوا بقا
وعايزة أسئلة ومشاركات..

----------


## مصراويةجدا

صباح الخير يا بناويت يا كسلانين 
انا نمت امبارح بدري وصحيت الفجر صليت فعلا الصحيان بدري ليه طعم تاني بحس اني زي العصفورة 
المهم انا خارجة رايحة مشاوييييييييير يومي طويل النهاردة اللي عاوزاني ادعيلها باي حاجة تقووووووول قبل ما امشي لحسن انتوا الخسرانين انا رايحة اماكن الدعاء فيها مستجاب ان شاء الله
و حابة اقولكم على ماسك بستخدمه على طوووووووول وهو رائع بصراحة 
بصوا 
بطاطساية صغيرة و جزرة صغيرة و خيارة كمان صعيرة تقشروهم و تبشروهم على قد ما تقدروا مع بعض 
و تحطوا عليهم ملعقة عسل ابيض وتستنوا شوية يكونوا نلزا الماية بتاعتهم كويس 
وبعدين تاخدي منهم وتحطي علة وشك ولو الفتات بتاعهم مش ثبت اوي مش مشكلة اهم حاجة تغرقوا وشكم بالماية اللي نازلة منهم وتحطوا من الفتات ده على قد ما تقدروا 
وريلاكس عالسرير مش اقل من نص ساعة لحد ما الماية تنشف و بعدين سيبوه على وشكم شوية كمان 
واغسلوا بقى وشكم بعد كده والله هتلاقوا فرق ملحووووووووظ 
واستمروا بقى عليه يوم بعد يوم
و ادعولي ::h::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

الحقووووووووني
شعري يا ناس اللي بربي فيه بقالي سنين حالته بقى يرثى لها 
الاول مبقاش صحي و بيلمع زي الاول قولت مش مشكلة 
لكن حاليا بيقع فعلا و بغذارة انا امبارح فضلت اعيط عيااااااااط وماما كانت هتتجننن والله 
انا عارفة انه سوء تغذية 
بس يا ترى لو اتلميت و ظبطت اكلي هيرجع ولا ايه ؟؟
طيب انا جيبت لوسيون امبارح اسمه "سورسير" دي صورته:



و كمان جيبت كبسولات اسمها بانتوجار 




سؤال بقى لو حذ يعرف اللوسيون ذه هوا مجدي ولا ايه ؟؟
طيب الكبسولات ليها اثار جانبية يعني ولا ايه ؟

ولو فيه بقى اي حاجة تانية لحق بيها نفسي عشان زعلانة على شعروري اوي بقى طويل عالفاضي عاااااااااااااا
و بمناسبة الطول اقصه عشان اعرف اهتم بيه ولا بلاش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## اليمامة

> الحقووووووووني
> شعري يا ناس اللي بربي فيه بقالي سنين حالته بقى يرثى لها 
> الاول مبقاش صحي و بيلمع زي الاول قولت مش مشكلة 
> لكن حاليا بيقع فعلا و بغذارة انا امبارح فضلت اعيط عيااااااااط وماما كانت هتتجننن والله 
> انا عارفة انه سوء تغذية 
> بس يا ترى لو اتلميت و ظبطت اكلي هيرجع ولا ايه ؟؟
> طيب انا جيبت لوسيون امبارح اسمه "سورسير" دي صورته:
> 
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههه..هههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يالهووووى
انا بضحك لوحدى كدا والله من فرحتى..
حمد لله على السلامة
أهوكدا الكلام وإلا فلا
أنا موش عارفةأشكر شعرورك ازاى
ياريت تمسيلى عليه وتقوليله "بكرة تندم يا جميل ..موش هتلاقى أحسن من كدا دماغ" :: 
طيب..اركزى كدا وتقهقرى..يعنى تشنكحى..وافرحى..أنا هاروقك..
بصى بقى يعنى المفروض متغسليهوش عمال على بطال أولا وأنا عرفاكى أصلا بتعمليها فى الأعياد بس برضو لازم أقول
خليكى حونينة ..متشدهوش..اتعاملى برفق وانتى بتغسليه وبتسرحيه..مشط خشب محترم..أو فرشاة من النوع الى عنده ضمير..
طبيعى الشعربيغير أصلا وبيقع يوميا منه شويه..
لكن بشكل يعنى كتير اوى زى ما بتوصفى لأ..يعنى فيه فراغات وباين فروة الراس مثلا؟
بنتوجاز هايل جدا وملهوش اى تأثير..واظبى عليه..وكمان هيعمل تأثير على ضوافرك والجلد..
النوم ..النوم النوم
النوم..أصوفلك يا حبيبى ازاى
هو النوم يا حبيبى..يا حبيبى..
آآآآآآآآآآآ...آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
على وزن ازاى أوصفلك يا حبيبى ازاى قبل ما احبك كنت ازاى..
يعنى بفتح نفسك...
تمام؟
عاملة اللى عليا وزيادة..خلال يومين مبعتليش صورة لشعرك وهو طوييييييييييييييييييييل وتقييييييييييييييييييييل..يعنى..هادخل انام واسكت..هههههههه
الأكل..الخضروات والفاكهة..
صحيح الطماطم ب7 جنية باين..والخيار ب5
كمان المشمش والجزر والسبانخ والبطاطا والخضراوات الورقية عامة والزيوت واللبن
وكمان الكبدة والبيض وزبيب ، و البنجر
يعنى كله فى السليم..
علشان خاطر شعرك نرفع قضية على وزارة التموين والزراعة كمان..
ممنوع الاساءة سعادتك لشعرك وعدم احترامه دا نعمة لا تقدر بمال..
فواكة وخضروات آه..همبورجر ومعلبات لا
اللسيون دا موش عرفاه
بس انتى مقولتيش نوعية شعرك ايه يا فالحة؟
طويل وأهبل واللا قصير وقزعة..من النوع الدسم واللا المسكر واللا العادب..
وكمان لازم تدليك لفروة الراس بزيت درة أياه
آه والله بزيت الدرة اياه ..يعنى كريستال.. كريستال..كوز الدرة الأصفر..كريستال أصل الزيوت..هههههههههههههه ومتقوليش زيتون..الزيتون فى الدرجة التانية
الدرة زيت خفيف الشعربيمتصه كله وبسهوله.
وياريت يكون دافى سعادتك وتحطى على شعرك بعد كدا فوطة سخنة شوية
حضرتك ممنوع السيشوار ولا المكواة ولا الكيماويات ولا الاسبريهات ولا الحركات..
حضرتك متعمليش ضفاير جامدة ولا التواءات ولا مشدات ولا بنس ولا دبابيس ومشابك وفيونكات
بلاش حركات العيال دى..اكبرى بقى..وروحى احلقيه أحسن.. :: 
هههههههههههههههه
الصبار والنخاع..
عليكى بيهم يا شابة..
انا بستعمل صبار حى..زرعاه..
بجيبه وبشيل الطبقة الخارجية وبعصرة فى الخلاط باخد ميته مع زيت درة مرة ومرة زيت زيتون
وبحطة تدليك بسيط ومريح وبشتغل بفوطة سخنة وبالتكرار الأمور بتبقى لطيفة وكووووول
بس خليكى ماشية مع اللسيون والزيوت الطبيعية الأصلية وممكن تخليكى فى شركة الكابتن
وأنا تحت أمرك يا هندسة
وربنا يستر
 :f2: 
وأنا فى الخدمة
ملحوظة..فين الست هانم اخت ضابط شرطة تيجى تشوف الإفتتاح... ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

انتي بقيتي شريرة اوي على فكرة
انا شعري معرفش نوعه بس هو عاذي 
طويل و ناعم بس مموج طوله تقريبا لحذ الخصر 
بس لما نشف زي ما قولتلك كش شوية 
تفتكري اقصه ولا ايه ؟؟

----------


## اليمامة

> انتي بقيتي شريرة اوي على فكرة
> انا شعري معرفش نوعه بس هو عاذي 
> طويل و ناعم بس مموج طوله تقريبا لحذ الخصر 
> بس لما نشف زي ما قولتلك كش شوية 
> تفتكري اقصه ولا ايه ؟؟


ههههههههه
دا من فرحتى..لما بفرح بابقى شريرة..
وأنا دلوقتى يا سارة فى أقصى حالات الفرح..يعنى فاضلى خطوة وهانتحر..هى دى القصة..
تمام..
قصى أطرافة ولغاية آخر التقصيف تماما ومتزعليش عليه..
إغسليه مرتين فى الأسبوع ..بالشامبو بتاعك والبلسم والبرنامج بتاعك العادى
التغذيه له مهمة موش من برا لكن من جوا..الزيوت هنا أهم من الكريمات مع التليك لازم وفوطة لسهولة التشرب
وتغسليه لآدام موش لورا
وتسرحيه لآدام موش لورا
برفق..
كلى ونامى كويس ومتبقيش زعلانة وخاصة لما تيجى تنامى..
حاولى تكونى هادية وتهويه
تهوى شعرك يعنى..اطلقيه..
واظبى على الفيتامين وياريت تاخدى خميرة كمان وعسل نحل
والليسيون
وان شاء هتلاقيه
هههههههههههه
رائع
بجد
وقوليلى على الأخبار
وبادعى من جوا قلبى ربنا يسترها
 ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> الحقووووووووني
> شعري يا ناس اللي بربي فيه بقالي سنين حالته بقى يرثى لها 
> الاول مبقاش صحي و بيلمع زي الاول قولت مش مشكلة 
> لكن حاليا بيقع فعلا و بغذارة انا امبارح فضلت اعيط عيااااااااط وماما كانت هتتجننن والله 
> انا عارفة انه سوء تغذية 
> بس يا ترى لو اتلميت و ظبطت اكلي هيرجع ولا ايه ؟؟
> طيب انا جيبت لوسيون امبارح اسمه "سورسير" دي صورته:
> 
> 
> ...



هااااااااااااااااااهاهاها
هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااهاهاهاها

 ::   ::   :: 
هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااهاهاهاها
هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  هاهاهاها
 ::   :: 

بصي يا سمسم يا حبيبتى
أنا كان شعرى بيقع بطريقه مش طبيعيه واستخدمت لوسيون سبراى إسمه هير جين  hair gain العلبه سوده
و حبوب فيتامينات اسمها هونيماج
وكانت النتيجه كويسه

بس برضه






هااااااااااااااااااهاهاهاهااها
هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااهاهاهاهاهاها
 ::   ::  



> ملحوظة..فين الست هانم اخت ضابط شرطة تيجى تشوف الإفتتاح...


نحن هنا بشوف الفضايح  :36 1 1:  



> انتي بقيتي شريرة اوي على فكرة
> انا شعري معرفش نوعه بس هو عاذي 
> طويل و ناعم بس مموج طوله تقريبا لحذ الخصر 
> بس لما نشف زي ما قولتلك كش شوية 
> تفتكري اقصه ولا ايه ؟؟


 
خصرررررررررررر
اقطع دراعك يا ساره إن ماكنتى زى يوسف عيد  :: 

هاااااااااااااااااااااهاهاهاها
هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااهاهاهاهاها
 ::   :: 
ال خصر ال
ناقص تقول يا ندى أخضر وبأستك من فوق

----------


## اليمامة

> هااااااااااااااااااهاهاها
> هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااهاهاهاها
> 
> هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااهاهاهاها
> هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  هاهاهاها
> 
> بصي يا سمسم يا حبيبتى
> أنا كان شعرى بيقع بطريقه مش طبيعيه واستخدمت لوسيون سبراى إسمه هير جين  hair gain العلبه سوده
> و حبوب فيتامينات اسمها هونيماج
> ...


ههههههههههههههههه
 ::   :: 
مين يوسف عيد دا يا ايمان؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يوسف عيد
يووووووووووووسف عيد



طبعا مش دا







اللى جمب هنيدى  ::   ::   ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

هاللو افرى بودنج  ::

----------


## loly_h

*انا جيت جرى اهو

بس موش عارفة مين نسى صراصيره هنا؟؟؟ 

عموما حسابه  هيكون فيما بعدين  

بس ايه المواضيع القوية دى ياندى

وموش هينفع امر كده ... لاء خالص

ده محتاج تركيز وتنفيذ

ومتابعة جدا معاكـــــم للسنة اللى جية

تسلم ايدك ياندى 

وخلى دى هنا إحتياطى 

*

----------


## اليمامة

> يوسف عيد
> يووووووووووووسف عيد
> 
> 
> 
> طبعا مش دا
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> ال خصر ال
>     ناقص تقول يا ندى أخضر وبأستك من فوق


 ::   ::   :: 

ياختى كميلة
دا كفاية خفة دمه..
طب بصى نظرته لأبو العلمين حمودة..
بالدنيا
 :: 
وبعدين يا ايمان انا فاكرة انه كان أخضر وبأستك من تحت
 ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

لولى جت لولى جت لولى جت
لولى جت لولى جت
لولى جت


هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
 :36 3 15:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> ياختى كميلة
> دا كفاية خفة دمه..
> طب بصى نظرته لأبو العلمين حمودة..
> بالدنيا
> 
> وبعدين يا ايمان انا فاكرة انه كان أخضر وبأستك من تحت


 
فعلا يا نادو
نظره معمليه علميه فذه  :: 
بس نووووووووووسخه  :: 
وبعدين يا ستى أهى كلها شرابات  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> هاللو افرى بودنج


يا هاللولى يا إيمو..
البودنج بقى بايه؟
بالياااكشى
 ::   ::

----------


## اليمامة

> *انا جيت جرى اهو
> 
> بس موش عارفة مين نسى صراصيره هنا؟؟؟ 
> 
> عموما حسابه  هيكون فيما بعدين  
> 
> بس ايه المواضيع القوية دى ياندى
> 
> وموش هينفع امر كده ... لاء خالص
> ...


لولىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
لو لو لو لو لو لو لو لو لىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
نكزى معانا كدا يا لولى..عايزة منك أحنى تنكيز..وأحنى شغن هنا يا منعمى..دا الواد غزال اللى بيقول موش أنا ..
بتاع المنوخياااااا..عارفاه؟
أصصله دراعى اليمين هنا
فاهمين يا حلوين
علشان بس نكونعلى نور
هدية مقبولة وجاية فى وقتك
ناولينى شعرك يا سارة
هاظبطك أحلى تظبيطة
 ::   ::

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

موضوع جاااااااااااااااامد ندى وهتلاقينى هنا كنييييييييييير
أصل أنا بموووووت فى العك ده وليا إختراعات بيدرسوها فى جمعيات القرع :36 1 12: 

بس ادعيلى البى سى يتصلح بسرعه لأن اللاب ماعليه جروف عربى 
يعنى عشان ارد هلا بقالى ساعه ادوس على الحروف بالصدفه وامسح واعدل حاجه تشل

بس جايالكم بإختراعاتى وكله بتمنه :36 2 43:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يا جماعه أنا حاليا ماشيه مع كلير أند كلير
كل اسبوع تقريبا لو ماخرجتش
لكن لو خرجت برجع اعمله
ووشي كويس جداااا معاه
رايق وناعم وهادى
 :36 8 8: 
وعقبال أملتكم كلكم 
نفر نفر
بستخدم كريم ليل وعلى حد علمى يعنى ومش عايزه ضحك
بستخدمه بليل قبل ماأنام
لأنه مستورد ونشرته أوكرانى بعيد عنكم
وطبعاااااااا مش فاهمه حاجه
صح كده يا نادو ولا إيه؟؟؟
وهل ممكن يسبب ظهور الحبوب ولا لأ في الوش؟؟؟
 :15 9 25:

----------


## اليمامة

> فعلا يا نادو
> نظره معمليه علميه فذه 
> بس نووووووووووسخه 
> وبعدين يا ستى أهى كلها شرابات


ودا بقى شراب منه فيه واللا سبع طبقات وأستك؟

 ::   ::

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

موضوع جاااااااااااااااامد ندى وهتلاقينى هنا كنييييييييييير
أصل أنا بموووووت فى العك ده وليا إختراعات بيدرسوها فى جمعيات القرع :36 1 12: 

بس ادعيلى البى سى يتصلح بسرعه لأن اللاب ماعليه جروف عربى 
يعنى عشان ارد هلا بقالى ساعه ادوس على الحروف بالصدفه وامسح واعدل حاجه تشل

بس جايالكم بإختراعاتى وكله بتمنه

إوعى تمشى ياساره دا انا هخلى شعرورك فله

 :36 2 43:

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

موضوع جاااااااااااااااامد ندى وهتلاقينى هنا كنييييييييييير
أصل أنا بموووووت فى العك ده وليا إختراعات بيدرسوها فى جمعيات القرع :36 1 12: 

بس ادعيلى البى سى يتصلح بسرعه لأن اللاب ماعليه جروف عربى 
يعنى عشان ارد هلا بقالى ساعه ادوس على الحروف بالصدفه وامسح واعدل حاجه تشل

بس جايالكم بإختراعاتى وكله بتمنه

إوعى تمشى ياساره دا انا هخلى شعرورك فله

 :36 2 43:

----------


## اليمامة

> يا جماعه أنا حاليا ماشيه مع كلير أند كلير
> كل اسبوع تقريبا لو ماخرجتش
> لكن لو خرجت برجع اعمله
> ووشي كويس جداااا معاه
> رايق وناعم وهادى
> 
> وعقبال أملتكم كلكم 
> نفر نفر
> بستخدم كريم ليل وعلى حد علمى يعنى ومش عايزه ضحك
> ...


يا واد يا شديد 
ايه الدلع دا كله
صح يا إيمو
كلير آند كلير حلو جدا وانا كمان وشى حلو جدا الأيام دى من التونيك
وبصراحة علطول..بينعم ويصفى الوش ويحافظ على لونه وكمان بيوحده
كريم الليل جميل طبعا وبتحطيه قبل ما تنامى بشوية علشان وشك يلحق يتشربه
وواظبى عليه يا ايمان وهاتشوفى نتيجة
بس ياربتك بقى تستخدمى كريم النهاربتاعه علشانالتكامل والتجانس والتجاذب واللاذى منه
يللا
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> موضوع جاااااااااااااااامد ندى وهتلاقينى هنا كنييييييييييير
> أصل أنا بموووووت فى العك ده وليا إختراعات بيدرسوها فى جمعيات القرع
> 
> بس ادعيلى البى سى يتصلح بسرعه لأن اللاب ماعليه جروف عربى 
> يعنى عشان ارد هلا بقالى ساعه ادوس على الحروف بالصدفه وامسح واعدل حاجه تشل
> 
> بس جايالكم بإختراعاتى وكله بتمنه
> ...


ايماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
منوراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
وسلام مربع للوندون الجميلة اللى بحبها
وأطعم لغة..الإنجليش.. وعليها واحد شوز  انجليزى سبور هدية
 :: 
وكفاية كدا
سعيدة بوجود ك يا ايمان وحياتى عندك تحجزيلى عضوية أناوسارة وإيمان ولولى وجيهان ولسه ولسه ..فى جمعية القرع..
هو موش قرع عسلى برضو واللا قرع من إياه ..وكترى من العك والنبى  :: :
وهانحببوكى فيه يا شابة انا والواد غزال
مفيش احلى من العك النسائى
ويلا خلصى بسرعة البروسيسور
علشان عايزين نهييييييييييييس 
ونعك  :: 
باى
 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> يا واد يا شديد 
> ايه الدلع دا كله
> صح يا إيمو
> كلير آند كلير حلو جدا وانا كمان وشى حلو جدا الأيام دى من التونيك
> وبصراحة علطول..بينعم ويصفى الوش ويحافظ على لونه وكمان بيوحده
> كريم الليل جميل طبعا وبتحطيه قبل ما تنامى بشوية علشان وشك يلحق يتشربه
> وواظبى عليه يا ايمان وهاتشوفى نتيجة
> بس ياربتك بقى تستخدمى كريم النهاربتاعه علشانالتكامل والتجانس والتجاذب واللاذى منه
> يللا


تمام يا نادو
حااااااااالا هاروح أقول للى جابتلى الكريم هديه
وخدى بالك من هديه
لأن لولا كده مش هاعملها خدى بالك  :: 
وأقولها فين باقي الهديه
ومايصحش كده
مش اللى يعمل حاجه يعملها لأخرها لا مايعملهاش
صحيح يا ندى
اللى اختشوا ماتوا  :: 

عموما أنا مسافره بورسمير  ::  كمان يومين إن شاء الله
وهاشوف كريم نهار كويس علشان العمليه تظبط
 :36 15 57: 
حد عايز حاجه من بورسعيد يا جماااااااااعه
انتوا بس تطلبوا
وأنا عيييييييييييينيا
ولا سأله في حد  ::p:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

صحيح يا ندى 
هوا لازم كريم النهار لنفس نوع؟؟؟؟
ولا ممكن أى نوع تانى
لأنه كريم الليل جاى من بره ومعرفش هايكون منه هنا ولا لأ؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

لقيته يا ندى لما بحثت
وموجود هنا
هوا اسمه oriflame
طب وبالنسبه لكريم الجسم يستخدم امتى يا ندى؟؟
انا بستخدمه بعد الدش
لايديا وللركبه 
صح كده؟؟؟؟

----------


## اليمامة

إيمووووووووووووووو
خدينى معاكى بورسمير ..عايزة بورسمير يا ماما..طيب شوكلاتاية من بورسمير..
عااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
آه يانى آآآآآآآآآآه
عايز أروح
طييييييييييب يا إيمان
يعنى يفضل من نفس النوع يا إيمو بس لو مبقيتهوش استخدمى واحد تانى عادى ويكون قريب من سعره ولنفس نوع البشرة
لوشن الجسم بعد الإستحمام وجسمك يعنى نشفتية ولكن رطب والزيوت أحلى بتدى لمعة رائعة ونعومة وخاصة البيبى أويل بينقى الجسم ويفتحه..
وبعدين هقولكوا على وصفة جنان للجسم بس ابقوا فكرونى..
واللوشن لكله..للركبة والايد وكله
بس الركب والحاجات دى بتبقى محتاجة شوية اهتمام بالجلسرين والليمون وادعك لدرجة الإحمرار وبعد كدا تحطى اللوشن أو الكريم
اسلينى تانى لو عايزة تستفسرى اكتر
ومتنسيس الهدية


بس صحيح اورفيليم شركة تجميل
يكونشى قصدك دى؟  :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ماشي يا ايمان اشوف فيكي يوم يا شيخة
بس هعمل بأصلي واقولك تشتري ايه من بور رامي 
انا بستخذم كلن انذ كلير كمان هوا تحفة فعلا 
بس كمان جيبت تونيك و كريم النهار من لوريال تححححححححححفة فعلا 
بس مش جيبت كريم الليل بحط التونيك بس بيلي لأني بحب انام و بشرتي مش عليها حاجة ذهنية لأني سمعت ان البشرة بتتنفس اثناء النوم و ذه اهم من اي حاجة 
فبحط التونيك بس بليل لأنه سائل 
و الصبح بحط التونيك و بعذه الكريم و بفسل وشي بالغسول الصبح و بليل _كلين انذ كلير_
للعلم كمان الكريم فيه حماية ضذ الشمس spf 15

حطي الحاجات ذي و انا زورك الاسبوع الجاي في الجبالاية و معايا كيلو موز  ::

----------


## loly_h

> لولى جت لولى جت لولى جت
> لولى جت لولى جت
> لولى جت
> 
> 
> هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


*ايون كده ...

 انا كده بيس   

عاوزة احلى زغروطـــــــة لوصولى

أوماااااااااااااال احنا هنهزر ولا ايه

مسائو كوووووول إيمو  

موش تمشى عاملين لك مفاجأة انا وندى 

ثوانــــــى يادميــــــــــل !!!*

----------


## loly_h

> لولىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
> لو لو لو لو لو لو لو لو لىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
> نكزى معانا كدا يا لولى..عايزة منك أحنى تنكيز..وأحنى شغن هنا يا منعمى..دا الواد غزال اللى بيقول موش أنا ..
> بتاع المنوخياااااا..عارفاه؟
> أصصله دراعى اليمين هنا
> فاهمين يا حلوين
> علشان بس نكونعلى نور
> هدية مقبولة وجاية فى وقتك
> ناولينى شعرك يا سارة
> هاظبطك أحلى تظبيطة


*معاك يامعنمى ننصبح

بس أمانه موش عاوزة اوصيكى على ايمو

دى حبيبتى حبيبتى موت

وجايبالها ريد الحريمى   



وخلى العلبة التانية لأحلى سارة

هيا كمان حبيبتى ووالله ماخسارة فيها العلبة كلها  

104  مسا 

اها ها هاااااااااااا ( على رأى مارى منيب)*

----------


## د. أمل

> الحقووووووووني
> شعري يا ناس اللي بربي فيه بقالي سنين حالته بقى يرثى لها 
> الاول مبقاش صحي و بيلمع زي الاول قولت مش مشكلة 
> لكن حاليا بيقع فعلا و بغذارة انا امبارح فضلت اعيط عيااااااااط وماما كانت هتتجننن والله 
> انا عارفة انه سوء تغذية 
> بس يا ترى لو اتلميت و ظبطت اكلي هيرجع ولا ايه ؟؟
> طيب انا جيبت لوسيون امبارح اسمه "سورسير" دي صورته:
> 
> 
> ...





     سارة حبيبتى .. مالكيش دعوة بالعيال الشر دول ..
  أنا ممكن أسأل لك واحدة صاحبتى طبيبة أمراض جلدية لأن ده تخصصها  .. لكن رأيى إنك تروحى لحد تخصص جلدية يشوفك  علشان الوصف مهما كان غير الرؤية الحقيقية  .. و كمان العلاج اللى ينفع حد ممكن يضر التانى ..
 فخلينا فى الأسلم .. ده شعرك مش لعبة .. و ما تقلقيش .. لأن الحالة النفسية كمان مهمة  .. 
  و يا ريت تطمنينا عملتى إيه ..  ( حاسأل لك برضه بإذن الله ) ..



  و شكراً لكِ  " ندى " على اهتمامك ..


 :36 4 9:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> إيمووووووووووووووو
> خدينى معاكى بورسمير ..عايزة بورسمير يا ماما..طيب شوكلاتاية من بورسمير..
> عااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> آه يانى آآآآآآآآآآه
> عايز أروح
> طييييييييييب يا إيمان
> يعنى يفضل من نفس النوع يا إيمو بس لو مبقيتهوش استخدمى واحد تانى عادى ويكون قريب من سعره ولنفس نوع البشرة
> لوشن الجسم بعد الإستحمام وجسمك يعنى نشفتية ولكن رطب والزيوت أحلى بتدى لمعة رائعة ونعومة وخاصة البيبى أويل بينقى الجسم ويفتحه..
> وبعدين هقولكوا على وصفة جنان للجسم بس ابقوا فكرونى..
> ...


هى فعلا يا ندى شركة أورفيليم
ولما بحثت لقيت كل منتجاتها موجوده هنا ونفس الكريم اللى عندى
وسعره تقريبا 30 جنيه
هوا دا اللى عندى


وأنا بستخدم برضه يا ندى  بودر 
طبيعي كله من عند العطار
اللى بيكون لإزاله العرق
اللى هوا شبه ومسك وحاجات كده
أنا بخلط معاه نشا وبستخدمه لإزاله العرق وكمان للجسم وللركبه خصوصا مع التدليك
علشان أعرف إن النشا كويسه للجسم وكمان بتبيض
فإيه رأيك يا ندى دا صح ولا

ندى إيه وصفتك لإزالة الهباب  :: 
أنا عندى براون
 :36 21 5: 

يلا قوليلي وصفه حلوه علشان الهديه تبقي حلوه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> ماشي يا ايمان اشوف فيكي يوم يا شيخة
> بس هعمل بأصلي واقولك تشتري ايه من بور رامي 
> انا بستخذم كلن انذ كلير كمان هوا تحفة فعلا 
> بس كمان جيبت تونيك و كريم النهار من لوريال تححححححححححفة فعلا 
> بس مش جيبت كريم الليل بحط التونيك بس بيلي لأني بحب انام و بشرتي مش عليها حاجة ذهنية لأني سمعت ان البشرة بتتنفس اثناء النوم و ذه اهم من اي حاجة 
> فبحط التونيك بس بليل لأنه سائل 
> و الصبح بحط التونيك و بعذه الكريم و بفسل وشي بالغسول الصبح و بليل _كلين انذ كلير_
> للعلم كمان الكريم فيه حماية ضذ الشمس spf 15
> 
> حطي الحاجات ذي و انا زورك الاسبوع الجاي في الجبالاية و معايا كيلو موز


حببببببببببببببببببببببك يا نونى
 :36 3 14:  <<<<<<<<  :36 3 17:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *ايون كده ...
> 
>  انا كده بيس   
> 
> عاوزة احلى زغروطـــــــة لوصولى
> 
> أوماااااااااااااال احنا هنهزر ولا ايه
> 
> مسائو كوووووول إيمو  
> ...


ربنا يخليكى ليا يا لولى ومايحرمنى من مفاجآآآآتك
 :36 22 24: 
يا ترى المفاجآه إيه
يا ترى إيه
قاعده على أعصابي علشان أعرف  :: 
 :36 1 8: 



عدى يا ليله
عدى يا ليله
عاااااااااااااادى يا ليله
 :: 



> *معاك يامعنمى ننصبح
> 
> بس أمانه موش عاوزة اوصيكى على ايمو
> 
> دى حبيبتى حبيبتى موت
> 
> وجايبالها ريد الحريمى   
> 
> 
> ...


حطى الطوبه عالطوبه خلى العركه منصوبااا
 ::   ::   :: 
دا أنا مدوباهم إتنين
اها ها هااااا

لـــــــــــــــولى

رشيلي راسي بسرعه أرجوكى محتاجه الجرعه  :: 


صباحووو عسلللللللللل
 :36 2 53:

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
*~~**~~**~~*
*ندى الياسمين الرقيقه*
*~~**~~**~~*
جميل موضوع الرقيق ده 
البيسط والاجمل كل المشاركات اللطيفه 
بارك الله فيكم جميعاً
واحييكِ اختى العزيزة وشكراً على الدهوه 
ولى عوده مرات اخرى ان شاء الله 
دمتم بحفظ الله
*~~**~~**~~*

----------


## اليمامة

ايمان..يا سمينا
أهلا بيكم
ان شاء الله راجعة أرد عليكى يا ايمان
بس ادينى فرصة..أدخل فى الموود
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> ماشي يا ايمان اشوف فيكي يوم يا شيخة
> بس هعمل بأصلي واقولك تشتري ايه من بور رامي 
> انا بستخذم كلن انذ كلير كمان هوا تحفة فعلا 
> بس كمان جيبت تونيك و كريم النهار من لوريال تححححححححححفة فعلا 
> بس مش جيبت كريم الليل بحط التونيك بس بيلي لأني بحب انام و بشرتي مش عليها حاجة ذهنية لأني سمعت ان البشرة بتتنفس اثناء النوم و ذه اهم من اي حاجة 
> فبحط التونيك بس بليل لأنه سائل 
> و الصبح بحط التونيك و بعذه الكريم و بفسل وشي بالغسول الصبح و بليل _كلين انذ كلير_
> للعلم كمان الكريم فيه حماية ضذ الشمس spf 15
> 
> حطي الحاجات ذي و انا زورك الاسبوع الجاي في الجبالاية و معايا كيلو موز


أهلا يا سارة
ازيك جمعة مباركة عليكى
خطواتك جميلة وخاصة كلين آند كلير المنظف والتونك
كله تماااام
بس خدى بالك كريمات الليل بتكون خفيفة وبتخلى البشرة تتنفس
ومهمة جدا فى احياء البشرة بالدوام والمحافظة على شبابها
وطبعا لوريال اى حاجة منه محترمة جدا
اهم شىء هو التونك او التونى تواظبى على استخدامه بينقى البشرة وبيقفل المسام الواسعة
وبمرور الوقت هاتحسيها رائعة
بس عايزة اقولك اى اتنين فى واحد منتج بيبقى موش تمام اوى
يعنى لو كريم مرطب وفيه معمل حماية بسيط يبقى ملهوش لازمة
وبالنسبة لكريمات الصن بلوك
لازم يكون معامل الحماية قوى على الاقل فى الصيف وعلى البلاج 
وانا بستخدم معامل حماية عالى جدا وبجيب كريم طبى من الصيدلية اسمه فوتو ديرم المانى وباختار الدرجة اللى تناسبنى وفيه منه لوشن كمان
وهو بحوالى 130 جنية انبوبة صغيرة نسبيا بس نقطة منها بتظبط وشك وبتمنع الشمس تماما
والمفروض بعد ما ترجعى البيت بتغسلى وشك بالغسول بتاعكوموش بصابون وبعدين تحطى التونك وبعد شوية تحطى بلسم مرطب خفيف بيبقى بعد رجوعك البيت وبعد تعرضك للشمس
يللا باى
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> *معاك يامعنمى ننصبح
> 
> بس أمانه موش عاوزة اوصيكى على ايمو
> 
> دى حبيبتى حبيبتى موت
> 
> وجايبالها ريد الحريمى   
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههههه
وكمان حريمى فوشييييا
الله الله
علشان بس التطقيم يالولى الله يخليكى
لما تطلعة من الشنطة تدى رشااا هنا ورشااا هنا
يبان التناسق والذوق الرفيع
يا مفاجآتك الجامدة يا لولى
واد يا غزال..واحد باديكير محترم للولى

 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> سارة حبيبتى .. مالكيش دعوة بالعيال الشر دول ..
>   أنا ممكن أسأل لك واحدة صاحبتى طبيبة أمراض جلدية لأن ده تخصصها  .. لكن رأيى إنك تروحى لحد تخصص جلدية يشوفك  علشان الوصف مهما كان غير الرؤية الحقيقية  .. و كمان العلاج اللى ينفع حد ممكن يضر التانى ..
>  فخلينا فى الأسلم .. ده شعرك مش لعبة .. و ما تقلقيش .. لأن الحالة النفسية كمان مهمة  .. 
>   و يا ريت تطمنينا عملتى إيه ..  ( حاسأل لك برضه بإذن الله ) ..
> 
> 
> 
>   و شكراً لكِ  " ندى " على اهتمامك ..


دكتور داو حبيبتى أنا
منورة جلسة السمر والتجميل
وزى بعضه
موش هانمنع رأى التب
أهو كله فى المصلحة العامة
خدى بالك ساعة الضرورة
هاشغل السارينا
وهنااادى
يا دكتور داو
الحقييييينا
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> هى فعلا يا ندى شركة أورفيليم
> ولما بحثت لقيت كل منتجاتها موجوده هنا ونفس الكريم اللى عندى
> وسعره تقريبا 30 جنيه
> هوا دا اللى عندى
> 
> 
> وأنا بستخدم برضه يا ندى  بودر 
> طبيعي كله من عند العطار
> اللى بيكون لإزاله العرق
> ...


ههابعتلك على الخاص يا ايمو
صباحك فل وياسمين
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الكيوى دا رهيييييييييييب للبشرة 
جربوه يا جماعة  :36 11 10:

----------


## اليمامة

> الكيوى دا رهيييييييييييب للبشرة 
> جربوه يا جماعة


* 
فعلاً يا جيهان..
مساء الفل الأول
أنا أعرف ان الكيوى رائع بس معنديش وصفة محددة له
طيب ممكن تقوليلنا عملتيه ازاى ؟
يعنى وصفتك ؟
ويللا يا بنات فتحنا جلسة العيد ل " كيف تكونيين امرأة جذابة فى العيد "
المركز هايتفتح من انهاردة لأى سؤال لأى استفسار عن اى حتة فى أى حتة..
يللا الحقوا بسرعة قبل الزحمة..واحجزوا المواعيد..لأحلى عيد..
وعيد سعييييييييييييد..
مليان رقاق وفتة وبهاريز..
*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*ندى ندى 
انا وشي مرهق اوي بعد الامتحانات يلا بقى ظبطيني 

كمان احب اطمنكم على شعري 
التتساقط الحمد لله قل اوي هوا لسة بيقع بس مش كتير زي الاول 
كمان حسيته بقى يلمع اوي و بقى ناعم خلوني اقولكم عملت ايه ..

انا اول حاجة قصيت الجزة المقصف و التالف من شعري  
تاني حاجة بقى عملت لوسيوني الخاص وهو :
غليت اوراق السدر مع الروز ماري +نصف ملعقة عسل ابيض و ذوبته فيهم 
وحطيتهم في زجاجة وبقيت بحط منهم كل يوم مرتين الصبح و بليل 

حمام الزيت بقى :
زيت خروع +جرجير+زيتون+ذرة +جوز هند+زيت الجوجويا +زيت الثوم 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يعني شعري بقى مزحلق خالص 

الشامبو بقى ..
بطلته تماما 
و بقيت استخدم صابونة جيبتها من امتنان هيلث شوب وهي للوش اصلا بس معمولة من العسل واللبن وزيت الزيتون وبتدي للشعر لمعة فظيعة من اول استخدام 
بس مشكلتها انها رغوتها مش قوية زي الشامبو 
و كمان صغيرة شويتين و كمان غالية شوية بالنسبة لحجمها يعني بتكفيني 3 مرات و هي ب 16 جنيه
بس شعري اهم ..وفعلا حسيت الفرق

و الاغنية دي إهداء لشعروري روح قلبي 




*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *فعلاً يا جيهان..*
> *مساء الفل الأول*
> *أنا أعرف ان الكيوى رائع بس معنديش وصفة محددة له*
> *طيب ممكن تقوليلنا عملتيه ازاى ؟*
> *يعنى وصفتك ؟*
> *ويللا يا بنات فتحنا جلسة العيد ل " كيف تكونيين امرأة جذابة فى العيد "*
> *المركز هايتفتح من انهاردة لأى سؤال لأى استفسار عن اى حتة فى أى حتة..*
> *يللا الحقوا بسرعة قبل الزحمة..واحجزوا المواعيد..لأحلى عيد..*
> *وعيد سعييييييييييييد..*
> ...


هههههههههه انا قعدت اضحك ضحك على وصفتك دى يا ندى ههههههههه :36 2 34: 
يا بنتى وصفة ايه كل الحكاية انى كل يوم بحب اكل واحدة كيوى باكل نصها وبحط النص التانى على وشى  :36 2 38: وبسيبه شوية يعنى حوالى ربع ساعة كدا وبس بغسله عااااااادى جدااااااا بعدها بس مواظبة على غسول من البابونج وغسول تانى بعمله مكون من ملعقتين مرمريه ومعلقة نعناع اخضر ومعلقتين ماء ورد وكوباية ماية كبيرة وبنقعه 12 ساعة وبعدين نصفيه ونستعمله بستعملهم بالتبادل مع بعض كل يوم .... وكمان بستعمل سكرب للبشرة مرة كل اسبوع امريكى بس حلو اوى اوى اسمه فيشيال ابريكوت سكرب facial  apricot scrup
والحقيقة مابحطش كريم كتير لان بشرتى دهنية اصلا بكتفى بس بالحاجات دى مع شوية ماسكات تانية من الوقت للتانى وخصوصا المحتوية على الخميرة والعسل ...وكل سنة وانتى طيبة يا قمر :36 4 9:

----------


## اليمامة

> *ندى ندى 
> انا وشي مرهق اوي بعد الامتحانات يلا بقى ظبطيني 
> 
> كمان احب اطمنكم على شعري 
> التتساقط الحمد لله قل اوي هوا لسة بيقع بس مش كتير زي الاول 
> كمان حسيته بقى يلمع اوي و بقى ناعم خلوني اقولكم عملت ايه ..
> 
> انا اول حاجة قصيت الجزة المقصف و التالف من شعري  
> تاني حاجة بقى عملت لوسيوني الخاص وهو :
> ...


ههههههههههه
أجمل حاجة هى أغنية إهدائك لشعرك
جامدة طحن يعنى..
وبمناسبة معاهدة الصلح السعيدة دى باهديكى أغنية..الجيل أشتكى من شعرى..




وياريت تبعدى عن الجلجلة تماماً.. :: 
خطواتك حلوة يا سارة..وعايزة أقولك ان الأمر كله خاضع للتجربة بمعنى ممكن اللى يمشى معاكى مايمشيش معايا وهكذا
لكن الحاجة الطبيعية دايما تكسب..يعنى الوصفات الطبيعية..وكلها تمشى معانا وبتجيب نتيجة
لكن الفكرة كلها فى الإستمراية..عدم الكسل
وشوية إرادة..
بالنسبة للصابونة حلوة طبعا جدا..وفيه شامبوهات غالية وممتازة فعلا وهاتديكى رغوة..
كنت فترة من الفترات بستخدم شامبو أجنبى موش فاكرة اسمه حالياً لكن اسمه يعنى غير معروف ..كان ب140 جنية..
بس كان تحفة طبعا..
لكن أنا مع استخدام الصابونة دى يا سارة..لأن فى كل الشامبوهات مادة الصوديوم لوريل سلفات المسرطنة على المدى البعيد
وهي مادة منظفة قوية تستخدم للتنظيف الكراجات والارضيات
ومع الاسف هي موجودة في اغلب شامبوهاتنا 
انتى لوجيتى تشوفى مكونات الشامبو على العلبة هتقرى اسم المادة دى ومايقدروش يستنغنوا عنها لأنها هى اللى بتديهم الرغوة وكلما كانت رغوة الشامبو أعلى كلما كانت المادة دى موجودة بغزارة..
وفيه شامبوهات مضروبة الناس بتستخدمها لرغوتها العالية وبينخدوا وهما ما يعرفوش انه ممكن يكون صابون لغسيل الأرضيات ومجرد منظف..
خليكى فى الصابون حتى لو رغوتة قليلة..
أما اللوشن اللى انتى عملتيه الطبيعى دا فحلو فعلا لأن الروزمارى له تأثير السحر على الشعر..وهو اللى عمل اللمعة والشكل الصحى
فيه سيروم أمريكى كان جميل أوى كنت بحطه..لكن خلاص اى حاجة أمريكية بقيت بقرف منها..واحساس حقيقى جداً كأنى بحط قذارة..
بالنسبة لحمام الزيت رائع..حمامات الزيوت المشكلة رائعة للشعر بس دفيها شوية الاول لتمام الامتزاج وعلشان يمتصها شعرك بسهولة..ودلع وحنان.. ويفضل يكون الشعر رطب..مليان دفء وأنوثة  :: 
بالنسبة للبشرة المجهدة..انتى مجرد راحتك هيخلى بشرتك كويسة..لان الإجهاد طبيعى بيأثر وكدا
اعملى حاجات بسيطة زى مكعبات تلج بمية بقدونس مغلى..أو خيار مفروم وواخده ميته ومجمداها مكعبات..وليمون مخفف..ومية ورد  أصلية وبابونج مغلى ومصفى 
ومرريهم على بشرتك..هاتنور
وشريحة بطاطساية نيه..ادعكى بيها وشك كتير..
واسمعى كلام جيهان - ودا أمر - واستخدمى الكيوى..أنا عارفة انه حلو..احساسى بيه بيقولى انه بجد حلو..وأنا احساسى فى الحاجات مابيخيبش.. :: 
ولكن طبعا كل دا وانتى ماشية فى البرنامج بتاعك..يعنى الغسول اليومى أو صابونتك المفضلة المخصصة
وماسك كريمى افركى بيه وشك ورقبتك بعد ما تسيبية شوية 
واسكرب كل اسبوع مثلا..والتونر طوالى..
وكريمات الترطيب والتغذية خاصة بليل..وموش بليل يعنى قبل ما تنامى 
لأ
قبل ما تنامى بساعات علشان هتكسلى وتدخلى تناممى على طول
بيحصل واللا مبيحصلشى ؟
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أهلا يا ندى
أنا جذبنى عنوان الموضوع
ومش ح أكذب وأقول إنى قرأت منه شيء إلا مقدمته
علشان ما شاء الله وصل 14 صفحة
ومحتاج منى عمر تانى علشان أقرأه كله
بس بعد ما قرأت كلمتك عن الجمال الداخلى
ما قدرتش أمنع نفسى من أن أدخل لأقول
إن كل إمرأة وأى إمرأة يخلقها الله جذابة
لكن هناك منهن من تنجحن بالفعل فى أن تصبحن منفرات
أحيانا لا تفلح أى ألوان أو صنوف من التجميل ومهما كان حسن المرأة إذا كانت تتحدث بطريقة منفرة
لذلك فالجمال الخارجى يقترب من تحقيق العلامة النهائية كلما نجح أكثر فى أن يبرز الجمال الداخلى 
تحياتى
 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> هههههههههه انا قعدت اضحك ضحك على وصفتك دى يا ندى ههههههههه
> يا بنتى وصفة ايه كل الحكاية انى كل يوم بحب اكل واحدة كيوى باكل نصها وبحط النص التانى على وشى وبسيبه شوية يعنى حوالى ربع ساعة كدا وبس بغسله عااااااادى جدااااااا بعدها بس مواظبة على غسول من البابونج وغسول تانى بعمله مكون من ملعقتين مرمريه ومعلقة نعناع اخضر ومعلقتين ماء ورد وكوباية ماية كبيرة وبنقعه 12 ساعة وبعدين نصفيه ونستعمله بستعملهم بالتبادل مع بعض كل يوم .... وكمان بستعمل سكرب للبشرة مرة كل اسبوع امريكى بس حلو اوى اوى اسمه فيشيال ابريكوت سكرب facial  apricot scrup
> والحقيقة مابحطش كريم كتير لان بشرتى دهنية اصلا بكتفى بس بالحاجات دى مع شوية ماسكات تانية من الوقت للتانى وخصوصا المحتوية على الخميرة والعسل ...وكل سنة وانتى طيبة يا قمر


أهلا يا جيهان
كل سنة وانتى طيبة وجميلة وقمر ...وبالذات فى العيد..
ماشاء الله البرنامج بتاعك حلو وبسيط
وفعلا مهم جدا أننا نعرف اللى المفروض نستخدمه ويمشى مع بشرتنا
والحاجات الطبيعية عموما مفيش خطورة منها..
البابونج جميل..وكمان المريمية..
وفيه كريمات للبشرة الدهنية برضو يا جيهان..هى بتحتاج تغذية بس بشكل تانى..
وعموما أصحاب البشرة الدهنية على قد ما بيتعبوا منها إلا أنها أكتر بشرة بتفضل محافظة على شيليها ورونقها
والإسكرب حلو ..والأحلى منه سكر خشن مع زيت زيتون..دا جميل جدا للأيد والوش
أو المشمش نفسه وكمان الطماطم..عصير الطماطم على الوش منظف خطير
وعلى فكرة بقى طول ماحنا واقفين فى المطبخ ينفع جدا نستعمل كل شىء خارج مننا
زى قشر البطاطس الطماطم وحتى قشر المنجا بدعك البشرة بيه والليمون أخطر طبعاً 
تمام يا جيهان..
امرأة جذابة فعلاً
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> أهلا يا ندى
> أنا جذبنى عنوان الموضوع
> ومش ح أكذب وأقول إنى قرأت منه شيء إلا مقدمته
> علشان ما شاء الله وصل 14 صفحة
> ومحتاج منى عمر تانى علشان أقرأه كله
> بس بعد ما قرأت كلمتك عن الجمال الداخلى
> ما قدرتش أمنع نفسى من أن أدخل لأقول
> إن كل إمرأة وأى إمرأة يخلقها الله جذابة
> لكن هناك منهن من تنجحن بالفعل فى أن تصبحن منفرات
> ...


يااااااااااه
أحمد ناصر
يا مرحبا يا مرحبا
كل سنة وانت طيب يا أحمد ومنور الموضوع وسعيدة بكلمتك الجميلة
وفعلا فعلا بمنتهى الصدق مهما كانت المرأة فاتنة وباهرة الحسن والجمال وهى داخلياً ضيقة أو دعنى أقول يعنى منفرة كما قلت أنت فإن الجمال الشكلى الخارجى يصبح منفرا جدا وكأنه جمال الشياطين..
نحن ننجذب للأشخاص المريحين..الدافئين..الطيبين..الذين يحاسبون على مشاعرنا ويقدرون عواطفنا وأشخاصنا..
فعلاً..الذككاء هو ذكاء العاطفة..أذكى ناس هم أذكياء العواطف..
العباقرة والفنانيين والوطنيين والمنتمين هم أذكياء العواطف
وطبعا مهارات التواصل والإتصال والكلام والحركة تجذب تماماً الإنسان
وطبيعى جدا أن نبتعد أو ننفر من هؤلاء الأشخاص الذين يتميزون بالفظاظة..فظاظة القلب واللسان
هى الروح أخى العزيز
نقول فلان روحه جميلة..وبهذا نكتفى لكى نتواصل معه ونثق فيه..
فهذه الروح الجميلة تعنى المصداقية..تعنى الطيبة..الآصالة..الجدعنة..حاجات كتير
كل سنة وانت طيبيا أحمد
وأسعدنى وجودك هنا جدا
وخاصة أنه رأى ذكورى أثق فى محايدته وعدالته..
وكنا بحاجة لأن نزن رمانة الميزان..
تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> أهلا يا جيهان
> كل سنة وانتى طيبة وجميلة وقمر ...وبالذات فى العيد..
> ماشاء الله البرنامج بتاعك حلو وبسيط
> وفعلا مهم جدا أننا نعرف اللى المفروض نستخدمه ويمشى مع بشرتنا
> والحاجات الطبيعية عموما مفيش خطورة منها..
> البابونج جميل..وكمان المريمية..
> وفيه كريمات للبشرة الدهنية برضو يا جيهان..هى بتحتاج تغذية بس بشكل تانى..
> وعموما أصحاب البشرة الدهنية على قد ما بيتعبوا منها إلا أنها أكتر بشرة بتفضل محافظة على شيليها ورونقها
> والإسكرب حلو ..والأحلى منه سكر خشن مع زيت زيتون..دا جميل جدا للأيد والوش
> ...


يا ندى حرام عليكي بقي جيهان سخسخت من الضحك لما قولتيلها وصفتك تقومي تقوليلها البرنامج بتاعك انتي مش خايفة عليها ؟؟  ::   ::   ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> يا ندى حرام عليكي بقي جيهان سخسخت من الضحك لما قولتيلها وصفتك تقومي تقوليلها البرنامج بتاعك انتي مش خايفة عليها ؟؟


ههههههههههههه مش كدا والنبى يا سارة 
قال برنامج قال  ::

----------


## اليمامة

ههههههههههههههه
أومال لو قلتلكم الكورس هاتعملوا ايه!!
دا فيه ناس رهيبة..مدمنة كورسات وترم ومناهج كمان..
اليومين دول يظهر ثقافة البرامج التدريبية مأثرة عليا يا جيجى
عملتلى عته مغولى حلزونى..
بس تسلم إيديكم يا بنات..حركات موسمية تجنن
أظن كدا بقا عدانى العيب وقزح
حركات..حركات يعنى
ولسه مستنية الأسئلة
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

أيتها المرأة الجذابة منك ليها
اسمعوا وعوا
فقد جاءنا موسم البرتقال البرتقانى
وهى فرصة عظيمة لو تعلمون
فاسمعوا من ندى الياسمين الخطاب المرسل من عند حضرة البرتقان المصرى أبو دمه
كل واحدة فيكم وبأمر صادر من أحشائه
تجيب كيلو برتقان بكرة
الساعة 3 الضهر يكون البرتقان موجود..من بعد 3 موس ممووووكن ينفع..ولا هايونكن أبداً..
تغسلوا البرتقان
تقشروه
تاكلوه
المهم تاخدوا القشر
وفى حلة وتحطوا عليه المية المية
شوية بشوية
صغيرين نونو نونو
بحيث ماتعمللوليش ترعة
ولا كنكة قهوة..
يدوب المية تغطى قشر البرتقال
فاهميييييييييييييييييين ؟
طيب..
ترفعوه على النار الايه؟
الايه؟
الحلة..الله بقى..
 وتسيبوه لغاية لما يغلى غلوتين تلاته
وبعدين تنزلوه
وتبردوه..يا شابة..
وبعدين تتطلعوا قشر البرتقال من المية بعد ما تعصروه 
بقول تعصرووووووووه
عصراً جيدا ينزل الزيت البرتقانى الفواح
هتلاقوا المية بقت كلها زيت برتقال
وريحة برتقال
وحاجة آخر برتقااااااااااااان
هاتخدوا شوية من المية
حوالى نص زجاجة لتر
وتحطوا عليها 3 معالق لبن فريش
وفى التلاجة
وكل يوم
بقطنة
تتعاملوا بالسائل دا زى التونر أو التونك ..الاتنين واحد
وبعد شهر بالكتير
هتلاقى وشك منور زى البنور
والمية الباقية برضو كل يوم بعد ما تغسلى وشك الصبح تشطفيه بيها ..فى ذات الوش..يعنى موش وش حد تانى جنبك
وتسيبه ينشف لوحده
اسمعوا ووعوا
انا مبهذرش
دا كلام رجالة ..موش كلام قُلل.. :: 
وسلام على أهل السلام
من طرف أختكم اليمامة..
 :f2: 
قبل ما أمشى
القشر المعصور..فاكرينه..
ههاتخدوه وتقلبوا فيه معلقتين عصير ليمون مع معلقة عسل نحل
وتحطوه ماسك مرتين فى الإسبوع
...
أنا ماشية بقى
يللا باى.. ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_انا عندي اقتراح طالما كل حاجة بتتاكل بقت تتحط عالوش 




















ايه رأيكوا بقى لو كل واحدة فينا تبات في التلاجة بتاع شهرين تلاتة 
اكيد هتطلع من غير اي مشاكل في البشرة ولا شعر ولا اي مشاكل خاااااااااااااص_

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_لأ بجد بجد بجد ..عندي اقتراح 
ايه رأيك لو نعمل مسابقة المرأة الجذابة ؟؟
يعني انتي يا ندى هتعملي جدول شهري
هنمشي عليه و الاكثر التزاما بالجدول تاخد و سام او تقييم 
و يا سلام بقى لو عملنا فرق 
يعني كل بنتين في فريق و الدرجة تبقى درجة الفريق ككل 
هيا الفكرة جات في دماغي لو عجبتكوا تعالوا نتناقش في إمكانية تنفيذها _انا مالي الكلام بدأ يجعلص مني ليه كده ؟  __

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

فكره جامده يا ساره
واكون انا معاكى فريق 
ويابختك بيا هاتضمنى الفوز  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

حلوة اوى وصفة البرتقان دى يا ندى
هاجربها اكيد

----------


## اليمامة

> _انا عندي اقتراح طالما كل حاجة بتتاكل بقت تتحط عالوش 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


يا أفكارك الجامدة بتاعة بعد منتصف الليل  :: 
ياااكشى ألاقى عندك بقى ديب فريزر وخمسة كيلو برتقان تغطينى بيهم وتصوتى  :: 





على كام طمطماية








وخيارتين




وقطعى عليا شوية بقدونس








وماتنسيش الشطة والزيت 











وبالهنا والشفا











 ::

----------


## اليمامة

> _لأ بجد بجد بجد ..عندي اقتراح 
> ايه رأيك لو نعمل مسابقة المرأة الجذابة ؟؟
> يعني انتي يا ندى هتعملي جدول شهري
> هنمشي عليه و الاكثر التزاما بالجدول تاخد و سام او تقييم 
> و يا سلام بقى لو عملنا فرق 
> يعني كل بنتين في فريق و الدرجة تبقى درجة الفريق ككل 
> هيا الفكرة جات في دماغي لو عجبتكوا تعالوا نتناقش في إمكانية تنفيذها _انا مالي الكلام بدأ يجعلص مني ليه كده ؟  __


طب والله موافقة
على الأقل هانطلع بجدول منتظم نمشى عليه
ومستعدة كمان اعملكوا نظام دايت مضمون ورائع نمشى عليه كلنا بنظام ونشجع بعض علسان لاساقتنا..ودى حاجة مهمة
أنايختى لسيقة الحمد لله..بس مايمنعش اعمل معاكوا..
طب دلوقتى بقى يا ناصحة اضمن منيين اللى متابع من اللى موش متابع
يعنى بالكلمة..على اساس ان كلمتكم يعنى هاتكون كلمة شرف..طب ازاى وانا عارفة اصلا ان نيتكوا فيما يخص المسائل التى تتعلق وتتمخض عن الأطعمة والمؤكلات والبيبسيهات والبطاطس المقلية والكنتيكهات والمجدونالزات والبرجرات...أستك...نيتكوا أستك..بيتمط بيجيبب من باب اللوق..لحلوان..
عايزة اضمن نزاهتكوا ؟
بللا نقترع ونصوت على الموافقة..وآدى صندوق باندورا أهوه..
مين موافق على الجداول مين ؟
وفين الفرق؟

----------


## اليمامة

> فكره جامده يا ساره
> واكون انا معاكى فريق 
> ويابختك بيا هاتضمنى الفوز


أهلا بالمعنمة الكبيرة 
اللى هاتكتسحهم لو عملنا مسابقة
هو أنا موش عرفاكى؟

طب مساء الفل بقى
 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> طب والله موافقة
> على الأقل هانطلع بجدول منتظم نمشى عليه
> ومستعدة كمان اعملكوا نظام دايت مضمون ورائع نمشى عليه كلنا بنظام ونشجع بعض علسان لاساقتنا..ودى حاجة مهمة
> أنايختى لسيقة الحمد لله..بس مايمنعش اعمل معاكوا..
> طب دلوقتى بقى يا ناصحة اضمن منيين اللى متابع من اللى موش متابع
> يعنى بالكلمة..على اساس ان كلمتكم يعنى هاتكون كلمة شرف..طب ازاى وانا عارفة اصلا ان نيتكوا فيما يخص المسائل التى تتعلق وتتمخض عن الأطعمة والمؤكلات والبيبسيهات والبطاطس المقلية والكنتيكهات والمجدونالزات والبرجرات...أستك...نيتكوا أستك..بيتمط بيجيبب من باب اللوق..لحلوان..
> عايزة اضمن نزاهتكوا ؟
> بللا نقترع ونصوت على الموافقة..وآدى صندوق باندورا أهوه..
> مين موافق على الجداول مين ؟
> وفين الفرق؟


_
ايه ده ؟؟ انا حاسة بتشكيك ميتوزي في نيتي 
شوفي يا نوذي يا حبيبتشي
اللي هيعمل لمصلحته و اللي مش هيعمل و هيكذب هو المتضرر الأول 
يعني هذه المسابقة لا مجال فيها للغش عسان هنبقى بنضحك على نفسنا في الأول و في الآخر 
ولا ايييييه 
وبعدين بصي كده على كورنا الخضراء .. كلها متعبية و منورة الشاشات يعني حتى التقييم هيبقى معنوي بحن النحت كونحت 
كنتي تخافي لو الموضوع فيه كروت شحت او حاجات كريستاش ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ساعتها كنت هبقى المرأة الفشارة مش الجذابة ههههههههههههههههههههه_

----------


## اليمامة

> حلوة اوى وصفة البرتقان دى يا ندى
> هاجربها اكيد


يا واد يا قمر انت يارايق يا كوووول
يا أبو ايموشينات جامدة..
جربى بقلب جامد أوووىىىى
على ضمانتى يا جيجى..
وهاتشوفى
اما لقيتى نفسك جذابة جذابة
يعنى جذابة آخر حاجة.. :: 
بجد..

----------


## اليمامة

> _
> ايه ده ؟؟ انا حاسة بتشكيك ميتوزي في نيتي 
> شوفي يا نوذي يا حبيبتشي
> اللي هيعمل لمصلحته و اللي مش هيعمل و هيكذب هو المتضرر الأول 
> يعني هذه المسابقة لا مجال فيها للغش عسان هنبقى بنضحك على نفسنا في الأول و في الآخر 
> ولا ايييييه 
> وبعدين بصي كده على كورنا الخضراء .. كلها متعبية و منورة الشاشات يعني حتى التقييم هيبقى معنوي بحن النحت كونحت 
> كنتي تخافي لو الموضوع فيه كروت شحت او حاجات كريستاش ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ساعتها كنت هبقى المرأة الفشارة مش الجذابة ههههههههههههههههههههه_


ههههههههههه
طب ماشى ..هاعمل نفسى مصدقة انكم هاتعملوا لمصلحتكوا عندما تتعلق بالبطاطس..
عليكى بقى تلميلى العيال وتقسميهم وترصيهم طابور ونعمل الفرق
أو كل واحد لوحده وخلاص..
وأظن كدا بقى التشكيك الإسموزى بقى ميتوزى جدا  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

طبعا اول مشتركة معانا جيهان هيييييييييييييييييييييه
طبعا جي جي امال ايه 
مش شايفين الايموشن الفظيع اللي هيا حاطاه 

ايه الحلاوة و الشياكة و الاناقة دي كلها 
اصلا هوا ده نموذج المرأة الجذابة اللي عاوزين نوصله في نهاية المسابقة  :Girl (13):

----------


## اليمامة

> طبعا اول مشتركة معانا جيهان هيييييييييييييييييييييه
> طبعا جي جي امال ايه 
> مش شايفين الايموشن الفظيع اللي هيا حاطاه 
> 
> ايه الحلاوة و الشياكة و الاناقة دي كلها 
> اصلا هوا ده نموذج المرأة الجذابة اللي عاوزين نوصله في نهاية المسابقة


ههههههههههههههههه
لا وإيه..بيغمز كمان بالريميل واللا الأيشادو الموف..وعيونه الخضرا الدباحة.. :: 
واللا الشفايف..
حد يلحقنى  :: 
ماشى يا جيهان..ربنا يسامحك

----------


## مصراويةجدا

و الاغنية دي إهداء خاص للإيموشن الملهم بتاع جيهان اللي هرشحه بكره في الانتخابات بإذن الله  ::

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

> ههههههههههههههههه
> لا وإيه..بيغمز كمان بالريميل واللا الأيشادو الموف..وعيونه الخضرا الدباحة..
> واللا الشفايف..
> حد يلحقنى 
> ماشى يا جيهان..ربنا يسامحك



ربنا يسامحك ياندى

أنا ايه الى دخلنى هنا دلوقت

عاجبك كده

إتهزأت من صوت ضحكى 


اصل بجد الصوره جامده مممممممووووووووووووووت

جابتها جيهان من فين دى

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ربنا يسامحك ياندى
> 
> أنا ايه الى دخلنى هنا دلوقت
> 
> عاجبك كده
> 
> إتهزأت من صوت ضحكى 
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههه
تعيشي و تاخدي غيرها 
يلا تصبحوا على خير يا جذابات و بكرة نتكلم في موضوع المسابقة ده عشان انا بهيس عالآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخر

----------


## اليمامة

> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> تعيشي و تاخدي غيرها 
> يلا تصبحوا على خير يا جذابات و بكرة نتكلم في موضوع المسابقة ده عشان انا بهيس عالآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخر


وبكرة جاب بكرة..وبكرة وبكرة
ولا شوفنا منك أى مسابقة..
ياست هانم يللا قسملنا فرق علشان نبدأ المسابقة اللى هاتعمليهالنا على ذوقك..
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

أيتها الجذابات..انتبهن جيدا للوصفة الجديدة العبقرية..
وصفة تفتيح البشرة المضمونة مع ازالة اى بقع سودا او غامقة وآثار الحبوب وتوحيد لون البشرة وفى وقت قياسى جدا جدا هتلاقى نفسك قمر ووشك منور وابيض وتحفة..ايه رأيكم؟
بعد اسبوع بالضبط هاتحسوا بالفرق..
1 علبة كريم سبوتلس ايفا
1 انبوبة كريم فيرى آند لفلى
1 انبوبة كريم بيتاديرم

يتم تقليب الثلاث انواع فى عبوة واحدة تقليبا جيدا متمازجا
وكل يوم بليل حطى الكريم على وشك يتشربة ونامى بيه للصبح ..ولما تصحى اغسلى وشك عادى..بغسولك ..بتونرك..بكريمك..بمطوتك.. :: 
وممنوع منعا باتا..يعنى كلا البتة تحطى الكريم دا بالنهار وتطلعى فى الشمس..
وممنوع منعا باتا انك تقربى لمنطقة تحت العين..ودا فى اى مستحضر..موش فى الخلطة دى بس..لأن فيه مستحضرات خاصة جدا للعناية بهذه المنطقة الحساسة..
بعد اسبوع هاتشوفى نتيجة تسعدك..وبالاستمرار ممكن تموتوا من الفرحة..علشان كدا بلاش.. :: 
أى سؤال..أنا تحت أمركم..علشان أنا بحبكم
 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ساراااااااااااا
استخدمى الوصفه دى على طوووووول يمكن يحصل وتبقي جت من عند ربنا  ::   :: 

وصفه شكلها جامده يا ندى 
اوعدك ووعد الحر مش دين عليه انى اجربها في يوم من الأيام
وربنا يستر وماتطلعش النتيجه زى البوفتيك  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_مساااااااء الشربات يا بنات يا جذابات_ 
_بصوا بقى ..اللي في الصورة دي_ 
_ادواتي للعناية بـــــــ ..إحم إحم ... بشفايفي_ 
_ايووووووون يا بناتيت_
_بصوا بقى كل يوم الصبح_
_بعد ما تغسلوا اسنانكوا_ 
_نبل شفايفنا بماية دافية_ 
_ونحط نقطة بلسم جونسون للأطفال عليهم كويس_ 
_و بالفرشاة نشتغل بقى بس مش بعنف عشان مش نتعور_ 
_و بعدين نغسلهم و ننشفهم_ 
_و نحط عليهم نقطة من كريم لونا للتشققات ده .._
__الكريم ده فعلا راااااائع للإيدين و الرجل بجد 
تححححححفة_
المووووهم
__بعد فترة كده نقوم نحط زيت زيتون_ 
_والله فعلا شفايفي بقت عاملة زي الأطفال_
_بس لازم كلللللل يوم عشان الشفايف اكتر حاجة بتنشف بسرعة خصوصا في الشتاء_
_ناااااااعمة و طرية و كلها حنية_  :Girl (13): 
_يلا يا بطوطات ..سلامات_  :f: 
 :36 15 33:

----------


## اليمامة

> ساراااااااااااا
> استخدمى الوصفه دى على طوووووول يمكن يحصل وتبقي جت من عند ربنا  
> 
> وصفه شكلها جامده يا ندى 
> اوعدك ووعد الحر مش دين عليه انى اجربها في يوم من الأيام
> وربنا يستر وماتطلعش النتيجه زى البوفتيك


البوفتيك كان غلطتك يا ست هانم
بطلى تطلعى عليا الأوشاعات  :: 
بجد ا إيمان وصفة تجنن والله..
وهاتشوفى الفرق بنفسك بعد اسبوع
اتوكلى على الله يا بنتى وضحى
دا حتى وش.. ::

----------


## اليمامة

> _مساااااااء الشربات يا بنات يا جذابات_ 
> _بصوا بقى ..اللي في الصورة دي_ 
> _ادواتي للعناية بـــــــ ..إحم إحم ... بشفايفي_ 
> _ايووووووون يا بناتيت_
> _بصوا بقى كل يوم الصبح_
> _بعد ما تغسلوا اسنانكوا_ 
> _نبل شفايفنا بماية دافية_ 
> _ونحط نقطة بلسم جونسون للأطفال عليهم كويس_ 
> _و بالفرشاة نشتغل بقى بس مش بعنف عشان مش نتعور_ 
> ...


الله..حلوة يا سارة..
ويا سلام على مفردات العناية بشفايفك
ومين يستجرى أصلا يقلل من أهمية الشفايف
اولا نضارتها واحمرارها وانتفاخها ..يعنى فى حجمها المرسومة فيه بتخلى منظر الوش والبشرة نضر جدا وجميل
وفعلا منتجات جونسون عموما رائعة
وأنا هاجرب من بكرة الكريم اللى بتشكرى فيه دا..
بصى نصيحة منى كمان..
امسكى نص ليمونة بعسل وادعكى بيها شفايفك كل يوم كويس اوعى والليمون تعصريه على الشفايف
اى لون موش موش مستحب هاتلاقيه راح
عن تجربة وشفايفى فعلا الحمد لله موحدة اللون..وطبيعية ..وطرية ونضرة  وكلها حنية
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

يمكن للمرأة أن تكون جذابة إذا كانت على طبيعتها

وإذا لم تفارق الإبتسامة شفتيها

وإذا فازت بوسام حورس
ههههههههههههه

ألف مبروك يا ندى للمرة التانية
أنا قلت كتير عندما هنأتك فى قاعة القصة القصيرة
فمش ح أزودها بقى علشان ممكن ما نعرفش نكلمك بعد كده
ههههههههههه
ألف مبروك للمرة التانية
وإن شاء الله دائما من نجاح إلى نجاح
يا أختى العزيزة
لبنى وليلى ومامتهم بيسلموا عليك وبيقولوا لك ألف مبروك

----------


## سيد جعيتم

مبروك

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



الف مبروك ندى فوزك بحورس 2010 الفضي

ويا رب من نجاح لنجاح أكبر

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## a_leader

*يا مواضيعك يا ندى

الف الف مليون مبروك

*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*حقيقي حقيقي

شكبى حأهبط من المباركات

بس مايهمش

أمرى لله


الف الف مبروك بجد ياندى*

----------


## د. أمل

ألف مبروك يا نـــدى 
و يا رب دائمًا متألقة ..

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*



  أختى الطيبة ندى  

تسلم الأيادى الطيبة وتستاهلين كل خير 

مبارك عليك الفوز بحورس هذا العام 

ومن نجاح لنجاح يصاحبه التميز والتفوق دائما 

وربنا يبارك لنا فيك 

 





دمتم بخير وسعادة *

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

الف مبـــــروك



اختي الغالية .. ندى

نشاطك وحماسك شىء واضح وملموس ااجميع
ودايما مش بتحطي ايدك في حاجة الا لما تخلصيها كما ينبغى  :2: 

استحقاق عن جدارة وفوز مستحق
بوسام حورس 2010
ومن نجاح الى نجاح بمشيئة الله


 :f:  وكل عام وانتِ وأسرتك العزيزة بخيـــر..و في أحسن حال  :f: 
خالص وارق تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*

ألف مبرووووك ندى الياسمين

*

----------


## أم أحمد

*الف مبروك يا ندي فوزك بوسام حورس
ويا رب في مزيد من التقدم والتقدير
وعقبال كل سنة ان شاء الله*

----------


## فراشة

*صائدة الجوائز اليمامة الرقيقة

الف ألف مبروك ندى

إجماع من الجميع على إبداعك وتميزك

إجماع إنتِ أهل له

أطيب أمنياتي وأرق تحياتي لكِ دائما*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

الوسام اللي حصل عليه الموضوع ده بالذااااات اعتز بيه جدا ..إعتزاز يليق بحبي الفظييييع للموضوع ده 
معلش بقى يا ندى الوسام ده من حقي ماليش دعوووووووووووة
الوسام ده بتااااااااااااعي في كوووووووووووووووسة
فين الحكوووووووووووووومة يا ناس فين البوليييييييس  :Girl (13):

----------


## loly_h

*

مكتسحة حورس 2010

نـــــــــدى 

الف مبرووووووووووك ...*

----------


## سوما

ندى ,,, حقيقي متميز بموضوعاتك وروحك فيهااااا ... :xmas 7: ..
مبرووووووك  :f2:  أيتها اليمامة الجذابة  :l:

----------


## nova_n

أختى ندى

مبروك الفوز بحورس والتميز بكل الموضوعات

----------


## اليمامة

أشكر كل إخوانى وأخواتى ممن هنئنى هنا..والنجاح لا يكتمل إلا بوجودكم جميعا فيه..النجاح صدقا وفوز اى موضوع هو فوزنا جميعا..
وتحية إعزاز ومحبة لمصراوية جدا..وأنا كمان يا سارة بعتز بالموضوع دا لأنه موضوع طيب..موضوع حنون..بيجمعنا على سجيتنا وطيبتنا ومحبتنا وكأننا شايفين بعض..وموش من ورا شاة الكترونية عبيطة وبقواعد النت المحدودة ..بثق فيكم حقيقى وبحبكم جميعاً..
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

لقيت بالصدفة مجموعة وصفات جميلة جدا..أنا شخصيا بنفذ معظمها بشكل دورى..وأول ما قريتها عرفت أنها جيدة ومظبوطة من التجربة طبعا ومن تركيب المكونات..وهى فى مجملها زى برنامج متكامل لأى عروسة...حقيقى مفيدة وحلوة..اللى عايزة تجرب أى وصفة فيهم تجرب وهى مطمنة ولأنها كمان حاجات طبيعية واسمحولى أعلق على الوصفات..

هانبدأ بالتغذية الأول..والوصفة دى جميلة جدا..

أولا: التغذية

أنصح كل عروس أن تبتعد عن الرجيم قبل زواجها بشهرين حتى لاتفقد نضارة بشرتها
وتكتفي بعمل تنقية للجسم

وفوائدها
صحية أكثر
وتساعد على إنزال الوزن
تنقي الجسم من الدهون والمواد المضرة به

طريقتها
اختيار يوم في الأسبوع لا يتناول فيه سوى الماء والكرنب والخيار والليمون والتفاح فقط
يعني 4 أيام في الشهر " وياحبذا لو طلعتى جدعة وخليتيهم 5 أيام "

ثانيا: العناية بالجسم

هذه بعض الخلطات التي تستخدم للعناية بالجسم ومحاربة السواد

خـلـطه لاسوداد الجسم :

زيت السمسم
زيت زيتون
زيت أبو فأس " طبعا عارفينه..بتاع الصداع..وعند العطار والصيدلية ممكن تستغنى عنه  "
زنجبيل بودرة
تخلط جميعا مع بعض ، وعند الحاجة يطبخ المقدار المراد استخدامه،
ويدهن بها ثلاث مرات باليوم.


خلطة لتنعيم وتبييض الجسم :

جليسوليد جل " الجليسولسد دا رائع جدا جدا وباعتبره من أحلى الكريمات لاحتوائه على نسبه عالية جدا من الجلسرين..عارفينه..أبو علبة حمرا "
ثلاث ملاعق ماء ورد
عصير ليمون
يطبخ بحمام مائي ويفرك بقطنه على مكان السواد والمكان الخشن. " ياريت كل الجسم "


هذه خلطة تبيض البشرة بشكل رائع :" ماسك تحفة "

نصف كاس سكر
ملعقتين خميرة فورية
زيت الزيتون
عصير ليمون
وتخلط حتى تتجانس ويجب أن تكون ثقيلة.


ملاحظة:قبل أن تضعيها على جسمك بلليه بالماء ثم دلكي بها .


خـلـطه لإزالة الـكـلـف :

هذه وصفة لتفتيح أو إعادة اللون الطبيعي في المناطق الغامقة من الجسم
وإزالة الكلف والسواد في المناطق الحساسة أو أي مكان فيه سواد.
سهلة وفي متناول اليد.

المكونات

جليسرين سائل -يباع في الصيدليات-" أو عند العطار "
ليمون
تخلط وتحفظ في الثلاجة ويستعمل هذا الخليط يوميا عند النوم حتى يأخذ مفعولة
،يستعمل بعد الحمام العادي ،على نظافة.
ويفضل أن تكون البشرة مصنفرة تقشير بالملح - أو حمام مغربي -.
حتى تستقبله وتستفيد منه. " أى حاجة فيها جلسرين وليمون مفيدة جدا بس المهم المداومة  وبيجيب نتيجة سريعة "
يفضل استخدامه لفترة حتى تظهر النتيجة.


خلطه سحريه لتفتيح الأماكن الداكنة في الجسم :

وهي عبارة عن زيت الجلسرين مع ليمونة واحدة نخلط عصيرها مع الزيت
وتستخدم الخلطة لمدة أسبوع
وهتبين النتيجة بعد 3 أيام من تطبيقها " مجرباها فعلا"
أيضا من مزاياها أنها تنعم الجسم
ولو حسيتي بقرص خفيف على الجلد فهذا عادي بسب الليمون.


خـلـطـه سـحـريـه سـريـه :

المقادير

صابونه غار " عند العطار ومن أى محل بيبيع المنتجات الشامية أو السورية..روحوا عند عبد الصمد القرشى أو التانى اللى عند مديرية الأمن دا..موش فاكرة اسمه..هاقولكوا عليه اول لما افتكره "..مبشورة ناعمة جدا تنقعينها بكاس ماء ورد طول الليل عشان تذوب

علبة جلسرين السائل الشفاف من العطار
علبتين جليسوليد الأحمر كبار
فنجان قهوة زيت زيتون
فنجان قهوة زيت لوز
فنجان قهوة زيت خروع
ملعقتين كبار كركم من العطار لا تستخدمون كركم الأكل لان صبغته قوية " ممكن تستغنى عنه "
علبة فكس صغيرة
تخلطين كل المقادير خلط جيد أو بالخلاط لين تمتزج مع بعضها
وحطيها بعلبة واستخدميها يوميا لمدة ساعتين للجسم
ادهنيها على جسمك ولما تغسليها افركي بالليفة اللي من بودي شوب اللي
على شكل قفاز أحسن من الليفة المغربية " عندى..جبتها من المعرض السورى..ومتوافرة وممكن الليفة البلدى عادى "
و سوي صنفرة الملح الخشن مع عصير الليمون
يعني اخلطي كمية ملح خشن مع عصير ليمون وتفركي فيه
سوي حمام مغربي كل أسبوع عشان تزيل الخلايا الميتة وتجدد البشرة

خلطة لتبييض المناطق الحساسة

الطريقة:
1كوب ماء ورد
3ملاعق زيت زيتون
ملعقة ملح أو سكر
قليل من الماء
نصف كوب بودرة تالك للأطفال
أذيبي السكر أو الملح في القليل من الماء إلى أن يذوب واحرصي أن يكون الماء قليل جدا ثم
أضيفي باقي المكونات واخلطيهم جيدا ...........ضعي الخلطة على النار إلى أن تكون دافئة
او مايله للسخونة...........ثم ضعي الخلطة على المناطق وافركيها بس بدون الم

الطريقة:
استخدميها يوميا لمدة أسبوعين أو أكثر حسب الرغبة وبعد وضع الخلطة تترك ساعتين إلى
أربع ساعات وتستحمي بعدها......


إزالة الشعر من الجسم إلى الأبد

-
طريقة الحلاوة التقليدية بس عليها شوية إضافات
كوب ماء
كوب سكر
من العطار حاجه اسمها فسوخ بمقدار حبة البندق
مستكه مطحونة بمقدار ربع ملعقة شاي
3 ملاعق شبه مطحونة+ نصف ليمونه
كل المقادير حطيها على النار قلبيها
وبس شيلي الشعر وإذا لقيتى طلع مره ثانيه بعد فتره قصيرة العمليه بنفس الوصفة

الحمام الملكي


والحمام الملكى لا يستغنى فيه عن استعمال الصابون المغربى والليفه المغربيه الخشنه، التى تساعد على تنظيف الجسم بالكامل مما علق بها من اوساخ خاصه عندما تتفتح المسام من جراء الجلي بالبخار، و البخار يساعد على تغلغل الكريمات المطريه والمغذيه للبشره ويخلص البشره من الشوائب العالقه بها كما يساعد على التخلص من الحبوب الصغيره والكبيره بالبشره ومع الاستمرارعليه دوريا يتفتح لون البشره.


خطوات الحمام الملكى:

• الجلوس فى البخار 30 دقيقه.
• ندهن الجسم بالصابون المغربى وتجلس لمده 30 دقيقه ايضاً.
• نشطف الصابون المغربى من الجسم كله.
• نفرك الجسم كله بالليفه المغربيه بعد نقعها بالماءالساخن ويستمر التفريك لمده 45 دقيقه.
• نشطف الجسم بالماءمره اخري.
• نضع كريم السنفره للجسم وندلكه لمده ربع ساعه.
• نضع المبيض على الجسم لمده ربع ساعه او نصف ساعه ثم نغسله بالماء ( عباره عن الليمون مخلوط بخل التفاح وصابون سائل ).
• نضع ماسك الطين لمده ربع ساعه ثم نغسله )الماسك جاهز يباع لدي بودى شوب (وفي ماركات اخرى ...اختاري اللي يعجبك ..
• الشطف النهائى (لترين ماء دافى مع توله دهن الورد وتوله دهن فواح من اجمل) نشطف الجسم بها مع تدليك نهائى للجسم وستظل الرائحه متغلغله بالجسم لمده 3 ايام.
• شطف سريع جدا بماء بارد لغلق المسام

" دا رائع جدا وممكن طبعا تستخدمى بدائل فى العطور "

ثالثا: الميــــــــــــكياج

** ميك آب**

* لمسات جميله*


الجمال والتألق والحيوية الطبيعية التي يتمتع بها وجهك في مرحلة الشباب يجعلك لا تحتاجين إلا لاقل قدر من الميك آب لكي يظهر وجهك متألقاً رائعاً وقبل كل شيء يجب معرفة شكل الوجه هل هو مستدير أو مستطيل أو مربع لكي يمكنك استعمال
مواد التجميل في تحقيق التوازن المطلوب في وجهك.

* أساس الميك آب *

يمكنك وضع لمسات خفيفة منه أو الاستغناء عنه تماماً إذا كانت بشرتك صافية جميلة أما إذا كنتِ تحتاجين إلى استعماله فضعي لمسات خفيفة منه على بشرة وجهك وعنقك ثم راعي تسويته جيداً مع العناية بخط الشعر في الجبهة والخدين وضعي في اعتبارك أن طبقة أساس الميك آب الثقيلة تظهرك أكبر سناً وتخفي الحيوية الطبيعية الموجودة في وجهك.

.* البودره *.

يمكنك أن تنثري على بشرة وجهك طبقة من البودرة لأنها تخفي اللمعان الموجود نتيجة لكثرة الدهون التي تفرزها البشرة في هذه المرحلة واهتمي بعد نثرها على وجهك باستعمال قطعة صغيرة من القطن في تسوية البودرة جيداً بحيث لا تكون ظاهره لأنظار الآخرين.

.* أحمر الخدود *.

إذا كانت بشرة وجهك مشربة بالحمرة الطبيعية فأنتِ لا تحتاجين لاستعمال أحمر خدود ولكن إذا كان وجهك باهتاً بعض الشيء فيمكنك وضع لمسة خفيفة جداً على العظام البارزة في الخدين من أحمر الخدود مع الاتجاه إلى أعلى عند خط الشعر في الخدين؟!

.* الشدو .. ( ظلال العيـون ) *.

يمكنك في هذه المرحلة من العمر استعمال ظلال العينين بطريقة الملونة بجميع ألونها مع الاهتمام بأن يتم ذلك بطريقة خفيفة جداً وعلى أن تكون ألوانها مناسبة للون العينين أو لون الفستان.

.* الماسكرا *.

استعملي ألما سكرا الملونة وابتعدي تماماً عن استعمال ألما سكرا السوداء أو البنية مع تجنب خطوط العين تماماً واستعملي ألما سكرا الخضراء أو الزرقاء أو ألا معه في وضع طبقة منها على الرموش وأنتظري إلى أن تجف على رموشك ثم ضعي طبقة أخرى منها وبوجه عام حاولي أن يكون ميك آب عينيك ووجهك أقرب ما يكون إلى الطبيعي.

.* أحمر الشفاه *.

اختاري أحمر الشفاه الوردي أو البرتقالي الفاتح وتجنبي تماماً استعمال الألوان الغامقة لأنها لا تناسبك مهما كانت متماشية مع الموضة وتأكدي بعد ذلك انك قمتِ بعمل الإطار المناسب الجميل لوجهك وقوامك لتظهري جميلة ورائعة.

.* نصائـح عامة *.

1 . في الصيف أهتمي أهتماماً حمام دافئ يومياً فهذا يساعد على إنعاشك وفي نفس الوقت يخلصك من رائحة العرق.
2 . داومي على المواد المزيله للرائحة العرق ويوجد منها أنواع كثيرة في الأسواق.
3 . أستعملي الميك آب الخفيف في الصباح وتذكري أن طبقات البودرة الكثيفة على الوجه عند اختلاطها بالعرق من الممكن أن تظهر وجهك أبعد ما يكون عن جمـال

" كل الكلام دا جميل فعلا وماتنسيش اللى بيليق عليكى بشكل شخصى ..انتى عارفة أكتر "


رابعا: العناية بالشعر


الشعر الجاف المقصف الأطراف :

استعملي شامبو لطيف مخصص للشعر الجاف ثم نشفى شعرك بالمنشفة واستعملي البلسم كل يوم واختاري النوع المناسب للشعر الجاف حاولي استخدام البلسم الذي يترك على الشعر ولا يغسل بالماء (leave-in conditioner)ليسمح لمكوناته بالتغلغل إلى فروه الرأس بصوره أكثر فعاليه وحاولي إن تعطى لشعرك علاجا مرطبا محضرا في المنزل مره أو مرتين في الشهر إذا يمكنك استعمال ملعقة طعام من المايونيز ووزعيها على الشعر واتركيه لمده ساعة ثم اغسلي شعرك بالشامبو واشطفيه جيدا بالماء ..

الشعر الجاف المجعد :

عن غسل الشعر بالشامبو استعملي زيت حبه القمح كغسول واتبعيه بمزيج من نصف كوب من خل التفاح وكوبين من الماء وهذا المزيج سيهدئ الشعر وينعم تجعده .
وعند تصفيف الشعر الجاف لا تستعملي الحرارة لان استعمال المجفف سيساهم في زيادة جفاف الشعر ولكن إذا كان فعل ذلك فاستعمليه على درجه حرارة منخفضة.
جربى هذا العلاج الشعبي : بعد غسل الشعر بالشامبو والماء جففيه بقطعه من الحرير النظيف وافركيه بها بلطف خصلة اثر خصلة فهذا سيترك شعرك حريريا بصوره لا تصدق بلا تجعد ومع الكثير من الكثافة واللمعان .

الشعر المتلبد (الفاقد اللمعان والباهت اللون):

أضيفي لنظام غذائك مغذيات مثل الأطعمة التي تحتوى على فيتامين A وفيتامين E وبعد غسل شعرك بالشامبو اغسلي شعرك بمزيج من كوب من خل التفاح وكوبين ماء إن ذلك سيعيد لشعرك اللمعان والتألق وهذا العلاج فعال بصوره خاصة على الشعر الفاقد الحياة والمصبوغ ...

الشعر الرفيع الخفيف :

أضيفي بياض بيضتين وعصير نصف ليمونه إلى الشامبو الخاص بك فان ذلك سيعطى شعرك حجما إضافيا .

الشعر البطيء النمو :

تناولي أطعمة غنية بفيتامين B وفيتامين A لتشجيع نمو الشعر .

الشعر ذو الجذور الدهنية والأطراف الجافة :

استعملي خلاصة أعشاب القراص والسنفيتون لأنهما يساعدان على تنظيم إفرازات الزهم في حين هما ينظفان الشعر ويرطبان أطرافه الجافة الفاقدة للرطوبة .

الشعر المعالج كيمائيا :

استعملي خل التفاح كما هو موضح سابقا إن ذلك سيعطى شعرك اللمعان ويساعد على معادلة أي زيادة قلوية وان وضع زيت جوز الهند لمدة عشرين دقيقه قبل استعمال الشامبو يساعد كثيرا على تنظيف وتزييت الفروة .

الشعر الخفيف أو تساقط الشعر :

استعملي الزيوت العطرية مثل زيت اللوز وذلك لتدليك فروه الرأس واتركيها لمده ساعة واحده قبل إن تغسل شعرك بالشامبو اغسلي فروه الرأس بخل التفاح المخفف بالماء بالإضافة إلى تناول شراب البروتين PROTEIN DRINK وقد يحتاج الإنسان بالإضافة إلى هذه العلاجات إلى علاجات نفسيه وطبية بالإضافة إلى الراحة والاسترخاء لأنه تختلف أسباب تساقط الشعر من شخص إلى آخر ....ومن الأفضل استشاره طبيب
لتعرف على أسباب تساقط الشعر تحديدا ....

عروستنا العزيزة إذا كنت من محبي تغيير لون شعرك بالحنا إليك بعض الطرق فليكن قبل الشهر من تاريخ الزفاف.

اللون البني :-

1- 10 ملاعق كبيرة حناء.
2-عصير ليمونة.
1- 3 ملاعق من خل التفاح ( أو الخل العادي)
2- 3 ملاعق قشور باذنجان.
3- مقدار مناسب من الماء الساخن.
امزجي جميع المكونات ما عدا عصير الليمون.. اتركيها تتخمر لمدة 3 ساعات ثم أضيفي عصير الليمون و ضعيها على شعرك من ساعة إلى 3 ساعات حسب درجة اللون المطلوبة..

اللون البني المحمر:-

1- 10 ملاعق كبيرة حناء.
2- عصير ليمونة.
3- 3 ملاعق من خل التفاح ( أو الخل العادي)
4-ملعقتان من القهوة العربية.
5- مقدار مناسب من الماء الساخن.
امزجي جميع المكونات ما عدا عصير الليمون.. اتركيها تتخمر لمدة 3 ساعات ثم أضيفي عصير الليمون و ضعيها على شعرك من ساعة إلى 3 ساعات حسب درجة اللون المطلوبة..

لون الشوكولاتة

1- 10 ملاعق كبيرة حناء.
2- عصير ليمونة.
3- 3 ملاعق من خل التفاح ( أو الخل العادي)
4-5 ملاعق من بودرة الكاكاو.
5- مقدار مناسب من الماء الساخن.
امزجي جميع المكونات ما عدا عصير الليمون.. اتركيها تتخمر لمدة 3 ساعات ثم أضيفي عصير الليمون و ضعيها على شعرك من ساعة إلى 3 ساعات حسب درجة اللون المطلوبة..

اللون الكستنائي:-

1- 10 ملاعق كبيرة حناء.
2- عصير ليمونة.
3- 3 ملاعق من خل التفاح ( أو الخل العادي)
4-كوب من مغلي البابونج.
5- مقدار مناسب من الماء الساخن.
امزجي جميع المكونات ما عدا عصير الليمون.. اتركيها تتخمر لمدة 3 ساعات ثم أضيفي عصير الليمون و ضعيها على شعرك من ساعة إلى 3 ساعات حسب درجة اللون المطلوبة..

اللون النحاسي:-

1- 10 ملاعق كبيرة حناء.
2- عصير ليمونة.
3-علبة سفن أب صغيرة
4- مقدار مناسب من الماء الساخن.
امزجي جميع المكونات ما عدا عصير الليمون.. اتركيها تتخمر لمدة 3 ساعات ثم أضيفي عصير الليمون و ضعيها على شعرك من ساعة إلى 3 ساعات حسب درجة اللون المطلوبة..


اللون الأحمر:-

1- 10 ملاعق كبيرة حناء.
2- عصير ليمونة.
3-كوب من مغلي الكركديه
4- مقدار مناسب من الماء الساخن.
5- 3 ملاعق من قشر الرمان المجفف.
6- كوب من خل التفاح ( أو الخل العادي)
امزجي جميع المكونات ما عدا عصير الليمون.. اتركيها تتخمر لمدة 3 ساعات ثم أضيفي عصير الليمون و ضعيها على شعرك من ساعة إلى 3 ساعات حسب درجة اللون المطلوبة..

اللون التوتي:-

1- 10 ملاعق كبيرة حناء.
2- عصير ليمونة.
3-ملعقة لون طعام (توتي) في كوب من الماء.
4- مقدار مناسب من الماء الساخن.
5- كوب من شراب الفيمتو المركز.
6- كوب من خل التفاح ( أو الخل العادي)
امزجي جميع المكونات ما عدا عصير الليمون.. اتركيها تتخمر لمدة 3 ساعات ثم أضيفي عصير الليمون و ضعيها على شعرك من ساعة إلى 3 ساعات حسب درجة اللون المطلوبة..

لون دم الغزال:-

1- 10 ملاعق كبيرة حناء.
2- عصير ليمونة.
3-كوبين من محلول دم الغزال ( ملعقة كبيرة من بودرة دم الغزال في كل كوب ماء ).
4- مقدار مناسب من الماء الساخن.
5- كوب من خل التفاح ( أو الخل العادي(
امزجي جميع المكونات ما عدا عصير الليمون.. اتركيها تتخمر لمدة 3 ساعات ثم أضيفي عصير الليمون و ضعيها على شعرك من ساعة إلى 3 ساعات حسب درجة اللون المطلوبة..

اللون الأشقر

1- 10 ملاعق كبيرة حناء.
2- عصير ليمونتين.
3- 3 ملاعق كركم.
4- مقدار مناسب من الماء الساخن.
5- ملعقة كبيرة من خل التفاح ( أو الخل العادي)
امزجي جميع المكونات ما عدا عصير الليمون.. اتركيها تتخمر لمدة 3 ساعات ثم أضيفي عصير الليمون و ضعيها على شعرك من ساعة إلى 3 ساعات حسب درجة اللون المطلوبة..

معلومات تهمك:-

- مقدار الماء الساخن حسب تقديرك.. يعني ما يجب إن يجعل الخليط متماسك و ليس سائلا
- في حالة الشعر الجاف تقلل كمية الخل إلى ملعقة واحدة كبيرة و تضاف 3 ملاعق من زيت الذرة.
- يفضل استخدام البخار للشعر لمدة 30 إلى 60 دقيقة.. ثم تجفيف الشعر.
- تغسل الحناء بالماء و البلسم فقط.. و يمكنك غسله بالشامبو في اليوم التالي.
- لتثبيت لو الصبغة لفترة أطول.. اغلي قشور البرتقال و الليمون مع الماء الساخن المستخدم في العجن لمدة 10 دقائق قبل استخدامه للعجن.
- إذا شعرت إن اللون غير ملحوظ لان شعرك داكن اللون.. قومي بتفتيح شعرك باستخدام الليمون و عندما يفتح.. استخدمي صبغة الحناء و افرحي بالنتيجة.. سيبدو اللون ملحوظا أكثر.. تم تجربة هذه الطريقة.. و طريقتها هي إن تشطفي الشعر بعصير الليمون المركز بعد الغسيل و تركه حتى يجف.. ثم اشطفيه بالماء.. كرري هذه العملية بعد كل غسيل للشعر ولكن أصحاب الشعر الجاف جدا يبتعدون عن الليمون


اخـــــــــــــيرا

عزيزتي العروس لا تبخلي على نفسك فانت عروس حاولي ان تظهري باجمل صوره امام زوجك وامام ضيوفك .
تعودي ان يكون جسمك دائما معطر وخصوصا ليلة زفافك وهذه طريقة لك حتى يثبت العطر في الجسم و تمتعي بالرائحة الطيبه وتبقى فيك حتى بعد الاستحمام….
اولا : يلزمك عطر والبودرة الخاصة فيه و الكريم وايضا الصابون يعني طقم عطر نوع واحد ولا تنسي قبلها بكم يوم تكونين مقطعة قليل من الصابون المعطر قطع صغيره تضعينه بين طيات ملابسك او فستان زفافك .
تحممي بصابونة معطرة من نفس نوع العطر اللي تستخدمينه …
ثانيا : بعد الاستحمام ضعي على كامل الجسم كريم لوشن مرطب خفيف وافضل شي ، وضعي مزيلات العرق... بعدها ضعي بودرة عادية بدون رائحه ثم بخي على جسمك بخاخ الجسم من ريحة الورد الطائفي( عطر عربي ) ..
وضعي الكريم المعطر على يديك ورجليك .
بعدها اتركي احد من اخواتك او قريباتك يرش عليك البودرة المعطرة من بعيد ويرش على شعرك منها
والبسي فستان الزفاف او اي فستان تريدينه وعطريه من عطرك
ثم بخري جسمك ولبسك بالعود الطيب .

***** نصائح على الماشي ******

* حاولي دائما ان تكون عطوراتك طقم كامل لنوع واحد من العطر ( بودره - لوشن - شور كريم – وصابون – زجاجة العطر ) ... هذه بعض الماركات عطوراتها رائعه ( عطور وكريمات لانكوم – عطر كوكو شانيل - كلينك – شانزليزيه ماركة جيرلاين - فاراوي من ايفون )
* ولاتنسين دائماً بخري دولاب ملابسك اليومية والداخلية .لان رائحة البخور تمسك فيها .واختاري انواع جيده من البخور والعود .
* هذه بعض العطورات العربيه ورائحتها جميلة ( مثل دهن العود ودهن المسك او خلطات فرنسيه وخلطات عربيه و الورد الطائفي ودهن عود الشمس (يكون بخاخ) و المخمريه للشعر والجسم ) تجدين هذه العطورات في محلات العطور العربيه فقط مثل القرشي واجمل وغيره كثير

أتمنى النقل دا يعجبكم..تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

صديقاتى العزيزات الجذابات والجميلات 
ازيكن ..ازيكن ..
اشتقت بعد الغيبة إليكن ..
انهاردة جايالكوا بوصفة سحرية ..كلها نشاط وحيوية ..
لو عملتوها بجد هاتبقوا رشيقات ..خطيرات ..ماحصلتوش ..
انتو عارفين اننا بعد ما بنتخن ونخس ..انتوا موش أنا .. :: 
بيكون الجسم شوية أو شويتين وكأنه انهار ..وأصابه الترهل ..والجلد بيستجار..
شيلونى..ارفعونى ..جملونى
أنا عايز أكون نضر ..أنا عايز أرجع شباب ..بعد الكد والجهد والجوع والسهاد ..
طبعا دى مشكلة عويصة على فكرة ..
ومن وجهة نظر الشخصية ان خسسان مع ترهل = التخن أحسن ..
لأنه ماينفعش نخس ونكون رشيقات واحنا مترهلات والجلد مات مات ..
لازم الجسم يكون مشدود على العود والقد معبود ..
نعمل ايه ..نعمل ايه ..
جيبالكوا وصفة فعلا سهلة وأجمل ما فيها ان انتوا اصلا علشان تخسوا موش محتاجين ان انتوا تعملوا رجيم قاسى ..
يعنى ببساطة شديدة كلوا ..كل حاجة واعملوا اللى هاقلكوا عليه ..
وانتوا بتخسوا ..هاتعملوا الآتى ..
هاتشتروا البدلة الحرارية العادية ..بحوالى 45 جنية من عند اى حد بتاع ادوات رياضية او شئون حريمية ..متبقاش ضيقة..دى فضفاضة وتساع فيلين فى بعض ..
اتفقنا ؟ ..اتفقنا ..
هاتبدأ فى الوقت المناسب ليكوا ..هاتدهنوا جسمكوا كله بزيت  زيتون أصلى ..وبعدبن هاتلبسوا حاجة قطن فوق الدهان دا..يعنى بدى وبنطلون عادى ..وهاتروحوا لابسيين فوقيها البدلة الحرارية ..وطبعا فايدة البدلة القطن انها بتمتص العرق والمية الزيادة اللى هاتخرج كتير من الجسم ..واللى ممكن تنطقوا فى الشارع لو مالبستوهاش ..
النظام بقى ..
اول اسبوع هاتمشوا ساعتين فى اليوم..كل يوم ساعتين
تانى اسبوع كل م أيام لمدة ساعتين
تالت اسبوع كل يوم ساعة
ورابع اسبوع كل يوم نص ساعة

عارفين ..
بعد الوصفة دى هتلاقى جسمك شد وبقى زى الفرس من قوته وجماله..واللون فقاتح ونقى ..والجسم خاسس ..
ياريت لو دا يبقى نظام حياة على الاقل تمشوا لمدة ساعة يوميا..او نص ساعة علشان ماتزعلوش ..
الجسم موش هايرهل ولا هايتهدل خالص لو عملتوا كدا بزيت الزيتون الأصلى ودا أساسى
صدقونى الوصفة دى سحرية ..زى مانتوا شايفين بتحتاج جهد..يعنى موش خرافة وعلشان كدا لازم ارادة ومحبة للجمال ولأنوثتنا ..
ابدأوا فى الرجيم ...قللوا سنة فى الأكل واعملو النظام دا وهاتشوفوا بعد شهر واحد شكل الجسم ..
طبعا دى موش اختراعى..صدقونى لولا انكم غاليين عليا ماكنتش هادبسكوا فيها لأنها وصفة صادقة اتقالت فى لحظة ضعف ..وببلاش..من صديقة أخصائية تجميل طبيعى وجيم ..

كمان عندى ليكوا نظام رجيم خطير وسهل وهاتابعه معاكم ..لو محتاجينة اتمنوا أتلقى منكوا ردود بالموافقة وهانعمل بيه موضوع مستقل وهانمشى فيه مع بعض وهامسك ليكوا العصاية ..

أشكركم مع تحياتى وامنياتى لكِ أن تكونى أجمل امرأة جذابة ..

ندى 
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

صديقاتى الجميلات المغريات اللطيفات
مرحب بكم
كنت الحقيقة جاية أقول لكم على آخر مرة روحت فى لدكتور علشان بشرتى وشمس الصيف والحر ..ولأنى من النوع اللى بياخد تان سريعا جدا ومن خروجه واحدة بس فى الشمس ..
بصوا بقى أنا كنت محتاجة لمقشر قوى ..فسألت الدكتور ادانى وصفة بسيطة اوى ورخيصة وسهلة 
عبارة عن نوعين من الكريمات
واحد اسمه بيتاديرم ودا مضاد للحساسية والإخمرار وكدا ودا كلنا بنستخدمه عادى لما بيكون عندنا اى تهييج فى بشرتنا..هو كريم ومرهم على فكرة ..
الجديد بقى هو االمرهم اللى ادهونى معاه واسمه ليكوسيد - ر3%..مكتوب كدا بالضبط على علبته ودا المقشر بقى اللى بيشيل طبقة الجلد المسمرة والمبقعة واى آثار قديمة ..
الاتنين تمنهم زهيد جدا موش مكملين 7 جنية ..وجبتهم من الصيدلية وبستخدمهم لغاية لما أشعر بالتحسن فى بشرتى ..ودى طبعا كريمات ومراهم طبية 
الطريقة اننا بنخلطهم مع بعض كويس اوى فى حاجة صغيرة ..وبعدين بندهن بيهم وشنا بشرط عدم التعرض اطلاقا للشمس ..يعنى انا بدهن بليل وبسيبه للصبح وبدلك بشرتى تتشربه مع رقبتى لازم الرقبة مع الوش وبعدين بصحى الصبح اشطفه واحط عادى التونر بتاعى والكريم المرطب والعادى يعنى بتاعى وانزل الشغل عادى ..
عايزة أقول لكم ان دا موش هايغنيكم عن واقى الشمس ..ماهو موش معقول نحسن من بشرتنا ونعالجها واحنا بنخرج للشمس بدون واقى ..يبقى بنهرج ومابنعملش حاجة ..
انا بستخدم كريم فوتو ديرم التنتن ودا بفتامين سى للتبيض وبتخرجى كأنك حاطة كريم أساس ..هو ب120 جنية وأربعين ملى وفرنساوى وموجود فى الصيدلية وحمايته 100%

يبقى نخرج حاطين السن بلوك دا وبليل نعمل الخلطة بتاعتنا وماننساش الكريمات المرطبة

كمان الدكتور كتب فى الروشتة على كريم تانى اسمه فيا كير ..via care  كريم ب35 جنية ..حلو ومكتوب عليه للعناية بالبشرة والتفتيح وازالة البقع والنمش ..يعنى كريم عناية بس ممكن نحطه زى الكريمات العادية ..وقالتلى الدكتورة فى الصيدلية ان الأطباء بدوا يتاعملوا مع الكريم دا فى الفترة الأخيرة ويكتبوه فى روشتاتهم لأنه جيد
كمان جبت يوميها كريم أسمه بيمو فاكرة انه كان ب 16 جنية ودا جبته علشان ضوافرى ..بيتحط على الضوافر والمنطقى اللى حواليها ..بيغذى الجلد حول الأظافر والظفر نفسه وكانت شكوتى الرئيسية للطبيب ان فيه جلد صغير حوالين ضوافرى بيطلع كدا وبتقشر..فكتبلى الكريم دا وادانى مع كل دا فيتامين a  لونه أصفر اللى هو بالميرات زيت السمك تقريبا
اى سؤال أنا تحت أمركم واتمنى انكم تكونوا استفدتم
تحياتى 
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

يا بنات يا حلوات يا جميلات
أنا جاية بس أؤكد لكوا ..ان كريم بيتاديرم مع واسمه ليكوسيد - ر3% وهما مخلوطين على بعض وبحطهم على وشى كل يوم زى مانا شرحت لكم فى المداخلة اللى فاتت عاملين نتيجة مذهلة ..برغم ان بشرتى موش محتاجة اوى بس برضو فيه فرق ظاهر وملاحظاه ..أنصحكم تجيبوهم فورا وتخلوطهم وتحطوهم وتبقى قمرات والبشرات متفتحات وبراقات ..

اللهم ما بلغت ...

أنا متابعكم أهو بكل ما يستجد والدور والباقى بقى على همتكم ..

تحياتى 
 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> يا بنات يا حلوات يا جميلات
> أنا جاية بس أؤكد لكوا ..ان كريم بيتاديرم مع واسمه ليكوسيد - ر3% وهما مخلوطين على بعض وبحطهم على وشى كل يوم زى مانا شرحت لكم فى المداخلة اللى فاتت عاملين نتيجة مذهلة ..برغم ان بشرتى موش محتاجة اوى بس برضو فيه فرق ظاهر وملاحظاه ..أنصحكم تجيبوهم فورا وتخلوطهم وتحطوهم وتبقى قمرات والبشرات متفتحات وبراقات ..
> 
> اللهم ما بلغت ...
> 
> أنا متابعكم أهو بكل ما يستجد والدور والباقى بقى على همتكم ..
> 
> تحياتى


طيب يا ندى ده لكل أنواع البشرة ؟؟
اما بقى عن فوتوديرم انا جيبته وكان بيخلي شكل بشرتي مش حلو بحس انه مدي طبقة بتلمع مش عارفة بقى 
وحاليا انا الشمس عاملة عمايلها معايا المشكلة بقى لما برجع البيت وبشيل الحجاب بيبان الفرق الواضح ما بين الجزء الظاهر في الشمس والجزء اللي تحت الحجاب بس انا قللت ده شوية بماسك بعمله هقولك عليه..
قطعة بطاطس مسلوقة +ملعقة زبادي +ملعقة عسل +نقاط ن عصير الليمون + نقاط من التونر اللي بتستخدميه انا بستخدم بتاع لوريال ...
المحم تضربي المكونات كويس أوي بالكويكر بس ابعدي صباعك الزغلول عنه عشان ميحصلش زي واحدة صاحبتنا  :: 
لازم يتضرب ويبقى قوامه كريمي وبعدين يتساب على الوش لحد ما ينشف واغسلي وشك بقى وحطي نقطة كريم مرطب وادعيلي 
بس شوفيلي حل في موضوع الــ sunblock ده بقى 

وخدي الصورة دي ليكي ..

----------


## اليمامة

> طيب يا ندى ده لكل أنواع البشرة ؟؟
> اما بقى عن فوتوديرم انا جيبته وكان بيخلي شكل بشرتي مش حلو بحس انه مدي طبقة بتلمع مش عارفة بقى 
> وحاليا انا الشمس عاملة عمايلها معايا المشكلة بقى لما برجع البيت وبشيل الحجاب بيبان الفرق الواضح ما بين الجزء الظاهر في الشمس والجزء اللي تحت الحجاب بس انا قللت ده شوية بماسك بعمله هقولك عليه..
> قطعة بطاطس مسلوقة +ملعقة زبادي +ملعقة عسل +نقاط ن عصير الليمون + نقاط من التونر اللي بتستخدميه انا بستخدم بتاع لوريال ...
> المحم تضربي المكونات كويس أوي بالكويكر بس ابعدي صباعك الزغلول عنه عشان ميحصلش زي واحدة صاحبتنا 
> لازم يتضرب ويبقى قوامه كريمي وبعدين يتساب على الوش لحد ما ينشف واغسلي وشك بقى وحطي نقطة كريم مرطب وادعيلي 
> بس شوفيلي حل في موضوع الــ sunblock ده بقى 
> 
> وخدي الصورة دي ليكي ..


ازيك يا سارة ..ان شاء الله تكونى بخير
الاول الصورة تحفة ..عجبتنى أوى وأنا بحب الطيور جدا 
بصى يا ستى الفوتو ديرم أحسن كريم واقى معروف للآن ..حمايته مضمونة و100 % بس فيه انواع يا سارة ولازم نفهم الفرق بين اللوشن والكريم لو عندك اللوشن هايسيب الطبقة الدهنية اللامعة دى ..بعيد عنك انا خضت تجارب كتير لغاية لما وصلت لمرحلتى دى وعندى اكتر من لوشن اسأت اختيارهم مع انهم غاليين جدا وسبتهم لأنهم بيسيبوا طبقة دهنية على وشى وانا ماستحملشى كدا ابدا فقولت بقى أخليهم للبحر ولحمزة وآدم لما يخرجوا معايا بالنهار والشمس شديدة ..

اولا لازم تعرفى بشرتك نوعها ايه ..بالنسبة ليا مثلا بشرتى نوعها عادى ..لا دهنى ولا جافة فجبت فوتوديرم انا جيباه أهو فى ايدى الكريم " tinted sun cream "..دا نوع الفوتو ديرم اللى انا جيباه ..وكمان عامل زى كريم الأساس بفيتامين سى للتفتيح وهو بيحمى وبيدى منظر تجميلى يعنى لو بتحطى بانكيك او اساس موش هاتحتاجى له مع فوتوديرم دا ..وطبعا يا سارة هوا له درجات أنا جايبة افتح درجة علشان تليق على بشرتى وفيه الدرجة الغامقة للى بشرتهم مثلا سمرا او قمحية ..وطبعا هو ضد الميه ودا لكل انواع البشرة ..

فيه بقى فوتوديرم مخصص للبشرة الدهنية كريم  برضو واسمه فلويد ..يعنى سائل ولا يترك أثر خالص يا سارة بس شفاف يعنى لا يفتح او يبيض ..اختارى بقى اللى انتى عايزاه ..لإما التنتيد باللون اللى يليق على بشرتك لإما الفلويد..لو بشرتك دهنية انصحك بالفلويد ..

أما بقى بالنسبة لتوحيد لون البشرة والتغلب على فوارق الإيشارب انصحك تعملى بيتاديرم مع ليكوسيد..والله سحر ..وفى كام يوم ..عشرة ان شاء الله هتشوفى صفاء وشك وتفتيح بشرتك بس ممنوع الخروج فى الشمس وبلاش المنطقة اللى تحت العين ..

أما الماسك باين عليه من المكونات تحفة فعلا وانا عادتى بعمل الماسكات واخلى واحد فى التلاجة واحط واحد فى الفريزر ..هل دا ينفع احطه فى الفريزر موش عارفة ..المهم يعنى هاعتمده وهاجربة لمدة شهرين وهاحطه 3 أيام فى الاسبوع وهارجع هنا لإما هابوسك لإما هابوسك ...هههههههه :: 

اسألينى يللا فى اى حااجة موش فهماها ..

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ازيك يا سارة ..ان شاء الله تكونى بخير
> الاول الصورة تحفة ..عجبتنى أوى وأنا بحب الطيور جدا 
> بصى يا ستى الفوتو ديرم أحسن كريم واقى معروف للآن ..حمايته مضمونة و100 % بس فيه انواع يا سارة ولازم نفهم الفرق بين اللوشن والكريم لو عندك اللوشن هايسيب الطبقة الدهنية اللامعة دى ..بعيد عنك انا خضت تجارب كتير لغاية لما وصلت لمرحلتى دى وعندى اكتر من لوشن اسأت اختيارهم مع انهم غاليين جدا وسبتهم لأنهم بيسيبوا طبقة دهنية على وشى وانا ماستحملشى كدا ابدا فقولت بقى أخليهم للبحر ولحمزة وآدم لما يخرجوا معايا بالنهار والشمس شديدة ..
> 
> اولا لازم تعرفى بشرتك نوعها ايه ..بالنسبة ليا مثلا بشرتى نوعها عادى ..لا دهنى ولا جافة فجبت فوتوديرم انا جيباه أهو فى ايدى الكريم " tinted sun cream "..دا نوع الفوتو ديرم اللى انا جيباه ..وكمان عامل زى كريم الأساس بفيتامين سى للتفتيح وهو بيحمى وبيدى منظر تجميلى يعنى لو بتحطى بانكيك او اساس موش هاتحتاجى له مع فوتوديرم دا ..وطبعا يا سارة هوا له درجات أنا جايبة افتح درجة علشان تليق على بشرتى وفيه الدرجة الغامقة للى بشرتهم مثلا سمرا او قمحية ..وطبعا هو ضد الميه ودا لكل انواع البشرة ..
> 
> فيه بقى فوتوديرم مخصص للبشرة الدهنية كريم  برضو واسمه فلويد ..يعنى سائل ولا يترك أثر خالص يا سارة بس شفاف يعنى لا يفتح او يبيض ..اختارى بقى اللى انتى عايزاه ..لإما التنتيد باللون اللى يليق على بشرتك لإما الفلويد..لو بشرتك دهنية انصحك بالفلويد ..
> 
> أما بقى بالنسبة لتوحيد لون البشرة والتغلب على فوارق الإيشارب انصحك تعملى بيتاديرم مع ليكوسيد..والله سحر ..وفى كام يوم ..عشرة ان شاء الله هتشوفى صفاء وشك وتفتيح بشرتك بس ممنوع الخروج فى الشمس وبلاش المنطقة اللى تحت العين ..
> ...


يمكن انا كنت جايبة اللوشن فعلا يا ندى
وكمان كان اسمه بايوديرما بس الغريب ان ليهم نفس الشكل مش عارفة انا اتلخبطت 
طب ممكن تحطيلي صورة اللي عندك يا ندى معلش هتعبك معايا 
اما عن الماس 
انتي هتدعيلي من أول مرة  :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> يمكن انا كنت جايبة اللوشن فعلا يا ندى
> وكمان كان اسمه بايوديرما بس الغريب ان ليهم نفس الشكل مش عارفة انا اتلخبطت 
> طب ممكن تحطيلي صورة اللي عندك يا ندى معلش هتعبك معايا 
> اما عن الماس 
> انتي هتدعيلي من أول مرة


أهى صورة اللى عندى يا سارة 



هى الصور متشابهة بس النوعية يعنى دا التنتيد اللى بيسيب لون خفيف كدا على البشرة ..وكريك
أما الفويد فسائل ملائم جدا للبشرة الدهنية وموش بيسيب اثر لامع 
ربما انتى اخترتى النوع الخطأ ..
عموما تحطيه قبل الخروج يمكن بعشر دقايق ..والمفروض يتجدد على البشرة كل اربع ساعات تقريبا لو انتى يعنى بتتعرضى للشمس 
وطبعا هو فرنساوى واحسن منتجات عناية للبشرة هى الفرنسية وبعدها الألمانية ..بما فيهم لوريال طبعا ..
على فكرة عايزة اقولك ان احسن واقى لحماية بشرتنا من الشمس هو زيت السمسم الصافى يعنى لو جبتيه وحطيتيه على بشرتك وخرجتى هايقيكى جدا من الشمس لكن طبعا ماينفعشى ..هنخرج كدا ازاى ووشنا مزيت ..واد ايه رخيص ..
يللا يا قمر ان شاء الله تختارى صح ..

----------


## اليمامة

ازيكونا يا جميلات يا ساحرات ..يا فاتنات ..
دلوقتى جايلكن علشان أفتن لكن عن آخر صيحة ممتازة فى تفتيح لون البشرة وتوحيد لون الجسم كله وبصحة جيدة وبنقاء وكمان ازالة آثار الحبوب والتعاوير وما إلى ذلك ..ألا وهى حقن تنقية وتنظيف الكبد ..ايون حقن تنقية وتنظيف الكبد..
انا قرأت انها حقن أصلا كانت لمرضى الكبد من أجل علاجهم ولما أخدوا اكتشفوا انها بيضتهم ونقت أجسادهم فاعتمدهوها مؤخرا حقن للتجميل والحصول على بياض صحى من جوا لبرا ..ودا لأن الحقن المادة الأساسية فيها هى مادة مضادة للأكسدة وأكسجين نقى والأكسدة دى هى حاجة بتضرنا جدا وغالبا بيحبذوا الأطباء لنا اننا نتناول أطعمة تحتوى على مواد مضادة للأكسدة لأنها بتجمل وبتنقى الجسم ومن هنا بقى جت فكرة الحقن ...انا هحاول ان شاء الله أجمع لكم معلومات كتيرة عن الحقن دى وبالسعر وبأماكن الشراء وبتجارب الآخرين علشان تستفيدوا وتقرروا لو حبيتوا تعملوها..

على بركة الله ..

أولاً : ماهو الجلوتاثيون ؟
الجلوتاثيون هو بروتين يتم انتاجه في الكبد من ثلاثة أحماض أمينية هي الجلايسين وحمض
الجلوتاميك والسيستين وهو مضاد قوي للأكسدة حيث يثبط تكوُّن الذرات الحرة ويحمي الخلايا
من الإصابة بالتلف بسببها.. وهو يساعد على حماية الجسم من الآثار المدمرة
لتدخين السجائر والتعرض للاشعاع،
والعلاج الكيميائي للسرطان، والسموم وهو مضاد قوي لسموم المعادن الثقيلة والعقاقير
ويساعد كثيراً في في علاج أمراض الكبد والدم..
يحمي الجلوتاثيون الجسم بوسائل عدة فهو يقوم بمعادلة جزيئات الأكسجين
قبل أن تتمكن من الإضرار بالخلايا.. وهو يتعاون مع السيلينيوم في صنع انزيم يسمى
الجلوتاثيون ببروكسيداز الذي يقوم بمعادلة بيروكسيد الهيدروجين.. وهو يشكل أيضاً
مكوناً لانزيم آخر مضاد للأكسدة هو
الجلوتاثيون - اس - ترانسفيراز وهو انزيم واسع الطيف مزيل لسموم الكبد.

ولا يحمي الجلوتاثيون الخلايا المفردة فقط ولكنه كذلك يحمي أنسجة الشرايين
والمخ والقلب وخلايا جهاز المناعة والكليتين وعدستي العينين والكبد والرئتين والجلد
من التدمير بسبب الأكسدة.. وهو ما يلعب دوراً هاماً في الوقاية من السرطان
وخاصة سرطان الكبد.. وقد يكون له تأثير مضاد للشيخوخة.

ويمكن تناول الجلوتاثيون في شكل مكمل ويمكن تنشط انتاج الجلوتاثيون
في الجسم بتناول مكمل «ن - اسيتيل - سيستين» أو «ل - سنيستين»
بالإضافة إلى «ل - ميثونين».. وقد أظهرت الدراسات ان هذا قد يكون طريقة
أفضل لرفع مستويات الجلوتاثيون من تناول الجلوتاثيون نفسه.


قبل استخدام هذه الماده :
يجب أن لا تتناولي أي دواء آخر قد يتعارض معها
أو إذا لديكِ حساسية
الحوامل او المرضعات يستثنوا أيضاً
وغير ذلك ممن لديهم مشاكل صحية ، مثل ارتفاع ضغط الدم أو القلب أو أمراض الأوعية الدموية ..



الجلوتاثيون موجود على شكل حبوب وإبر

الكبسولات منها أقوى حبوب جلوتاثيون وهي آيفوري كابس 1500 mg



مكوناتها
1500mg Glutathione, Alpha Lipoic Acid, Milk Thistle, L-Cysteine, Green Tea Extract

فوائدها:
تمنع الأكسدة وتصبغات الميلانين والبقع وتوحد اللون وتبيض من درجة لثلاث درجات
حبتين في اليوم والأفضل تأخذ في الصباح وقت الفطور
مدتها من 4 شهور إلى 6 والسمرا سمار غامق سنة لكن لا تزيد عن سنة ..
الكبسولات أصلية وتجيني من أمريكا

وينصح أطباء الجلدية بتناول فيتامين سي البرتقال أو الليمون طبعاً
العصير والفواكه الطبيعية أفضل بمليون مرة من حبوب المضغ
في دراسات أمريكية بينت أضرار حبوب المضغ على الأسنان تسبب إتلافها وتآكلها على
المدى البعيد

مضغ فيتامين (ج) لديه القدرة على ضرر الأسنان وتآكلها
الدكتور جون ، أستاذ علم أمراض الفم في جامعة تافتس في بوسطن ، ماساشوستس.

وقدم تقريرا عن حالة مريضة 30 عاما) وقد تآكلت الأسنان لديها بسبب تناولها ثلاثة أقراص من فيتامين ج يوميا لمدة 3 سنوات. .
وقد أجريت اختبارات عديدة للتدليل على الحموضة من أقراص فيتامين (ج) وأظهرت النتائج أن مضغ أقراص فيتامين (ج) يمكن أن
تسهم بشكل ملموس الى تدمير الأسنان.


فوائد فيتامين سي:
فوائده لاتعد ولاتحصى لكن بخصوص البشرة
يساعد في تكوين الكولاجين ( خيوط الجلد الداعمة )
هذا الفيتامين من مضادات الأكسدة التي تقي الجسم من آثار التلوث، وتمنح الجسم
حيوية ونضارة بما تيسره للجسم من امتصاص الحديد الموجود في الغذاء،
وتناوله بوفرة من خلال الموالح والبرتقال والخضراوات الورقية يفيد الشعر والبشرة بشكل عام حتى سمي - فيتامين الجمال

جرعات الفيتامين سي:

* الجرعة التي يوصى بتناولها من فيتامين «سي» للنساء السليمات تبلغ 75 ملغم يومياً
وللبالغات، فإن الجرعة القصوى المتقبّلة -
وهي أعلى جرعة يومية لا تشكل أي خطر - هي 2000 ملغم يوميا.
إن فيتامين «سي» مادة ذائبة في الماء، ولذلك فإن أي زيادة فيه لا تحفظ داخل الجسم،
بل تلفظ خارجا مع البول. وهو مادة آمنة في أي كمية تدخل مع الغذاء، ومن الحبوب
التي يتم تناولها ضمن جرعات النطاق الآمن لغالبية الناس.
وقد يؤدي تناول جرعات أكبر من الفيتامين، مثل جرعات بين 2000 إلى 3000 ملغم،
إلى ظهور بعض الأعراض لدى بعض الناس مثل الإسهال، والغثيان،
وحرقة الفؤاد، والتهاب المعدة، والإجهاد، والهبّات الساخنة، والصداع، والأرق.
وينبغي على الأشخاص المصابين بأمراض في الكلى، والنقرس،
أو لديهم تاريخ في تكون حصى من الكالسيوم - الأوكساليت في الكلى،
أن لا يتناولوا أكثر من 1000 ملغم من فيتامين «سي» يوميا.
وعلى الرغم من عدم وجود آثار جانبية لديك كما يبدو،
فإن تناول 3000 ملغم من فيتامين «سي» يوميا هو تبذير للأموال.
طبيبة، رئيسة تحرير رسالة هارفارد «مراقبة صحة المرأة»،
خدمات «تريبيون ميديا».
المصدر: الشرق الأوسط

أفضل طريقة عشان نوصل للنتيجة اللي نبغاها من توحيد لون أو تفتيح ونضارة
تناول فيتامين سي حوالي 2000 ملغ يومياً
وهذا كلام شريحة كبيرة من مستخدمين كبسولات الجلوتاثيون على المواقع الأجنبية
واللي أكدوا فعالية الجلوتاثيون مع فيتامين سي

أحب أضيف في كبسولات فيتامين سي مرة حلوة ومفيدة للبشرة تنحط قبل النوم على الوجه
في البدي شوب مرطب ليلي أنصحكم تشتروها من عندهم تعطي نضارة ونعومة
الكبسولة في داخلها مادة زي الكريم ماهي للأكل للدهن فقط






الآن نستعرض بعض المعلومات عن حقيقة الإبر
حقيقة الابر..
(مقال نزلته احدى الاخوات في أحد المواقع جزاها الله خير)
قال الدكتور أيمن علوان استشاري الجلديه ان ابر التبييض التي يتم حقنها للأفراد
عن طريق الوريد والتي تعطي لتبييض البشره انها عباره عن مواد بروتيينيه وفيتامينات
وهي تستخدم لعلاج الزهايمر ومرض الاجهاد المزمن مؤكدا ان المواد تحتوي على كميه عاليه من مادة الكبريت والبروتين وهما أقوى المواد المضاده
للأكسده وهذا ماهو معروف عنها في العالم حتى الآن ...... عندما تؤخذ تلك الابر بحسب البرنامج العلاجي تؤدي الى تغيير مسار تكوين الصبغه في الخلايا الصبغيه
في الجلد الى صبغه تسمى الميلانين الكاذب لافتا الى ان الصبغه المعتاد تكوينها للبشره العربيه تندرج تحت النوع الثالث او الرابع حسب تصنيف (فيكس باترك)
لأنواع الجلد حيث تنتج فيها صبغه تسمى (يوميلانين) وهي صبغه الميلانين الحقيقي وهي لاتحتاج كميات كبيره من مادة الكبريت في التكوين الكيميائي
وفي النهايه فهي نوع من التغذيه الخاصه تؤدي الى تغيير نوع الصبغه المكونه داخل الخلايا الصبغيه في الجلد الى صبغه تسمى ( فيوميرلين) وهي
أفتح بدرجه او اثنين من درجة لون البشره الأصليه..... واكد الدكتور علوان استشاري الجلديه ان هذا العلاج عباره عن تغذيه ويتوافر فيه الأمان التام ولا تؤخذ
منه المرأه الحامل لأنه يحتوي على بروتين سائل يحقن في الوريد ولايصلح لمرضى الكبد لأنهم لايأخذون مواد بروتينيه بكثره بل اعتمادهم على المواد الكربوهيدراتيه ,,,

الآثار الجانبيه...
نفى الدكتور ايمن ان تكون هناك آثار جانبيه سلبيه لهذا النوع من العلاج
مؤكد انه نوع معين من الغذاء فقد ينصح الطبيب المعالج بأخذ علاج تغذوي للتفتيح
ومنها أكل البروتين الذي يحتوي على مادة الكبريت مثل ( الزهره والقرنبيط والملفوف)على سبيل المثال أو الاتجاه الى الموالح مثل البرتقال واليوسفي وغيرها

أفضل أنواع إبر الجلوتاثيون-


إبر جلوتاثيون مع الكولاجين وفيتامين سي

حصرياً ولأول مرة أقوى إبر جلوتاثيون حالياً والعرض خاص لفترة محدودة

فوائد الجلوتاثيون وفيتامين سي عرفناها خلاص

بالنسبة للكولاجين
ما هي فوائد الكولاجين ؟
عمل على ترميم خلايا الجسم . تخفيف آلام المفاصل والحفاظ على سلامتها
تحسين مرونة وتغذية خلايا البشرة . ويمنح التحسس الواضح في صحة البشرة
والمفاصل وتناقص ظهور الخطوط الصغيرة والتجاعيد في بشرة الوجه إن محافظة
الكولاجين على الماء في البشرة يجعلها نضرة وصحية . وتدوم فوائد تناول الكولاجين
لمدة طويلة ولكنها تنخفض بشكل تدريجي عند التوقف لذا ينصح بالمداومة على تناول
الكولاجين للحفاظ على مستوى تواجده الطبيعي في الجسم .

في كورسات
علبة وفيها 5 قوارير
علبتين وفيها 10 قوارير
6 علب 30 قارورة

مرتين في الإسبوع تحقن وريدياً أو في العضل تروحي لأقرب مستوصف
أو مستشفى وتعطيهم القارورة وهم يتكفوا بالباقي ..

مكوناتها:
جلوتاثيون 900 mg
فيتامين سي 250 mg
كولاجين 35 mg

والنتيجة سريعة بإذن الله إحتمال تظهر خلال اسبوعين لــ 3
أسرع من الكبسولات المهم ماتزيدوا عن ال3 شهور في استخدامكم لها ,
أفضل كورس اللي 6 علب تستخدم 3 شهور
العلبة تكفي اسبوعين
العلبتين تكفي شهر
ال6 العلب تكفي 3 شهور
تؤخذ متواصلة بدون إنقطاع 3 شهور للي تبغى تفتيح كامل وبياض
الإنقطاع لو فترة بسيطة ممكن يأثر على النتيجة
نصيحة اللي تبغى نتيجة أقوى و واضحة تاخذ الكورس اللي فيه 6 علب 3 شهور متواصلة ..

الإبر آمنة بإذن الله ومامنها أي أضرار لكن
رجاءاً كل وحدة تتأكد من صحتها وخلوها من الأمراض الأفضل تحلل وبعدين تطلب
والحوامل والمرضعات يعذروني ماأقدر أبيع لهم لأنهم مستثنيات من الكورسات كلها ..


الأسعار على الخاص والحبوب والإبر كلها أصلية 100% و موثوقة ومصرح بها ..

في كمان كورسات إبر السالوتا السنغفورية بــ 1350 ريال,


ماأبيع بلاسنتا عشان التحذيرات الطبية عنها
تقول الصيدلانية هيا الجوهر والمتخصصة في تحليل الادوية ان مثل هذه الابر لا بد ان ترخص وتسجل من قبل هيئة الغذاء والدواء السعودية لانها تعتبر
من الادوية ولا تعتبر مواد تجميلية, وهناك منتجات مستخلصة من البلاسنتا تستخدم خارجيا ومع ذلك يجب ان تخضع للرقابة.
واضافت "لا بد من وجود دراسة مستفيضة لاثبات ان هذه الابر تعمل على تبييض البشرة كما يزعمه البعض"، وذكرت الصيدلانية الجوهر ان هيئة الغذاء
والدواء الامريكية منعت استخدام الكبسولات والاعشاب التي تحوي على مستخلص البلاسنتا.
وبينت ان البلاستنا تعني المشيمة ويستخلص منها منتجات حيوية لابد ان تخضع للتجارب وخاصة مدى سميتها ولها اختبارات وتعامل خاص.
واشارت الصيدلانية هيا الجوهر الى ان منتجي هده المستحضرات يزعمون ان هذه الابر تحتوي على
احماض امينية وانزيمات تعمل على وقف تحول المواد الى صبغة الملايين
وهذا بلا شك شيء خطير وربما يقود الى اورام سرطانية وتحول بالجينات وبما انها من مصدر بشري او حيواني فقد تتسبب
في نقل الامراض ويزعم مروجها عبر المنتديات انها مجرد فيتامينات وليس لها اي خطورة وهذا بعيد عن الصحة.

..

حبوب بيور وايت إكس




وحبوب وايت بلس الجديدة من شيسيدو 



للتفتيح والتنعيم ..

حبوب الآيفوري كابس ممتازة للتفتيح العام من 3 لـ 6 شهور وبعدها شهرين أو 3 شهور
 اللون يصير فاتح والبقع تختفي والبشرة تصير ناعمة مخملية بس
اللي عايزة حبوب لازم تصبر  وتوصل للنتيجة اللي عايزاها خلال 8 أو 6 أشهر مع حبوب آيفوري والشيسيدو كمان ..
الآيفوري تنظف الكبد وتفتح اللون والشيسيدو بعدها تخفي البقع وتنعم البشرة ..

منقول

----------


## اليمامة

وعلشان أكون أمينة معاكم ..برضو قرأت عن أضرارها وأحب أنقل لكم ما قيل ..

السلام عليكم


حبوب وحقت التفتيح القلوتاثيون

الحمد للة كنت ساستخدمها وغيرت راى تماما

اعجبتنى منتجات القلوتاثيون جدا وكنت قد قررت ان اتاجر بها

ولكنى بعد بحث طويل توصلت الى الاتى

نعم القلوتاثيون مادة طبيعية ينتجها الجسم

ويمدحها الكثيرون حتى االاطباء





ولكن






اكدت الدراسات ان معدل الذيادة فى القلوتاثيون عند اخذ المنتج بالفم والابر لا يذيد معدل القلوتاثيون

فى الدم الا بنسب بسيطة جدا

ولم يستخدم القلوتاثيون نهائيا لتفتيح البشرة من قبل


لان تفتيح اللون هو من الاعراض الجانبية يعنى لو زاد عن المعدل الطبيعى يغير لون الجلد


الدليل على زالك انة لا يعطيك مفعول الا بعد شهور لانة يصل الى معدل تراكمى فى الجسم

راى الاطباء

دكتور احمد صلاح اخصائى جراحة تجميل وجراحة الوجة والفكين

هذا هو رائي التحذيري من واقع خبرتي و تخصصي
الجلوتاثيون و هو مادة طبيعية تعمل علي تثبيط انزيم التيروزين و هو المسئول عن صبغ الميلانين و الذي يلون جلدنا و من هنا جائت الفكرة المقبولة علميا و لكن عند التطبيق لم تقوم بتقليل انتاج الميلانين لان الصبغي المسئول لا يزال موجود و يستجيب بردة فعل عكسية فيزيد من تكؤين الميلانين علي غير التوقع فما يسمي ظاهرة الحرمان المهيج ‘deprivation hypersensitvty” , و يصبح التوقف عن اخذها مصحوب بخطر الاسمرارنعم تظهر نتيجة موقتة و لكن سرعان ما يتفاعل الجسم للعودة الي الحالة الاصلية المبنية علي اساس جيني و الذي يمثل الاستقرار
لذلك فالقول واحد لمن اراد ان يسمع و لا يفرض علي المغامر الا يكتشف بنفسة ما يريد ان يجرب و لكن لزم التنوية انها “الحقن و الحبوب” سراب “لا يزيل السمار عن البشرة قدر ما يزيل المال عن حافظة النقود





المذيد من اراء الاطباء



د. خالد العبد الوهاب


تختلف ألوان البشرة بين البيضاء والسمراء والداكنة...

فالبشرة البيضاء معرضة للاحتراق مع التعرض لأشعة الشمس ومن الصعوبة أن تسمر. بينما البشرة الداكنة فإنه نادر ما تحترق من أشعة الشمس ولكنها عرضة لزيادة لون البشرة اسمرارا . والبشرة البيضاء أكثر عرضة لأورام الجلد بينما البشرة السمراء والداكنة أقل عرضة لها ....

وفي الآونة الأخيرة كثر الحديث عن اهتمام النساء ذوات البشرة السمراء والداكنة بتفتيح البشرة، وقد انتشرت بين شريحة من النساء إشاعات عن وجود إبر لتفتيح البشرة وأن هناك مراكز تقوم بإعطائها وأخذ مبالغ كبيرة عليها !! وهذا يعد مخالف للأنظمة ؛ لأنه لا يوجد إبر لتفتيح البشرة !!

ومن خلال هذه الجريدة أنصح بعدم الانجراف وراء مثل هذه الشائعات لأن الغرض منها الكسب المادي دون النظر لصحة المواطن ووزارة الصحة تتابع عن كثب هذا الموضوع ولكن لابد من تكاتف الوموضوع اخر


اضرار حبوب التبييض

وفي جريدة الرياض عدد يوم الإثنين 27 رجب ,, سئل عنها الدكتور جابر القحطاني فقال :

أم هاني تقول: توجد حبوب تروج على مدارس البنات والكليات في الجامعة تدعى جلوتاثيون 500 ملجم، وتروج عن طريق نساء يذهبن إلى هذه الأماكن، كما يذهبن إلى المنازل ويقلن إن هذه الحبوب تبيض الجسم بالكامل ويؤخذ حبتين يومياً أي 1000 ملجم يومياً. أرجو الإفادة إذا كان لديك خلفية عن هذا النوع من الحبوب؟

الأخت أم هاني الجلوتاثيون هو مادة يفرزها الكبد وهو مركب يصنف من الببتدات الثلاثية، وينتجها الجسم من ثلاثة أحماض أمينية، هي السيستين، وحمض الجلوتاميك، والجلايسين، ولعلاقته بتلك الأحماض الأمينية فقد صنف على أنه حمض أميني. وهذا المركب مضاد قوي للأكسدة ينتجه الكبد، وأكبر مخازن لهذا المركب هو الكبد حيث يقوم بإزالة سمية المركبات الضارة حتى يمكن التخلص منها عن طريق الصفراء، ويتم إطلاق بعض من الجلوتاثيون من الكبد إلى مجرى الدم مباشرة حيث يساعد على المحافظة على سلامة خلايا الدم الحمراء، وحماية خلايا الدم البيضاء. وكلما تقدم الإنسان في السن انخفضت مستويات الجلوتاثيون وله تأثير مضاد للشيخوخة وأمراض نقص التناسق الحركي والاضطرابات العقلية والارتعاشات وصعوبة المحافظة على التوازن.

وقد وجد أن من الأعراض الجانبية للجلوتاثيون تبييض الجسم ولأن هذا ضرر جانبي فيمكن أن يتطور هذا البياض إلى سرطان لا سمح الله، وقد اتخذ ضعفاء النفوس الذين دوماً يسعون إلى الكسب المادي غير المشروع من دون النظر ماذا سيسببه هذا المركب من أضرار خطيرة بعد عملية التبييض فقد قاموا بترويج هذا المركب للفتيات اللاتي يرغبن في تغيير لون بشرتهن، ولذلك أنصح الفتيات بعدم استخدام هذا المركب للتبييض، وقد أعذر من أنذر كما يقول المثل.!!



وقد قالت احدى المشتركات ان الدكتور جابر القحطانى ينصح بها ؟؟؟؟ سبحان الله وردة واضح فى الجريدة وليس فية شك


قد اعزر من انذر




منقول عن موقع اجنبى

موقع اجنبى مع الترجمة

I was just browsing over the net when I came across this site. It captured my interest in an instant. Knowing how much Pinays are so into with whitening products, and yet, not everyone is aware of what exactly the ingredients are and how it is supposed to work. Not to mention, along with the side effects of each ingredient.



Going to the main ingredient as they always say, for skin whitening is GLUTATHIONE - did you know that glutathione was never used for whitening skin? it was never advised by specialists from other countries to take in just to lighten up the skin. Glutathione is actually a chemical used for the cleansing of liver. More of removing unwanted toxins from our body. In other words, it is an anti-oxidant. The side effect of taking in too much glutathione is that your skin begins to lighten up. Meaning, changes in skin color begins to be visible in a couple of weeks or months. So for those who claims that glutathione does whiten their skin, think again my dear. Yes it does, but merely because of the side effect it brings. You might want to browse or conduct a few searches about it.


لم ينصح اى اخصائى من قبل باستخدامة للتفتيح
وهو مادة تستخدم لتنظيف الكبد ومضاد للاكسدة
الاعراض الجانبية باخذ كمية كبيرة تغيير لون الجلد
يعنى تغيير اللون لا يحصل الا بعد اسابيع وشهور
نعم هو يفتح اللون ولكن عن طريق الاثار الجانبية
ربما تحتاجون الى بحوث اكثر عنة قبل ان تستخدموة


Another confusing statement which I usually hear is that : “There are no established side effects to glutathione or to the substances used to elevate glutathione levels….” I was able to check this site which gave me credible information on how glutathione works. Angela Bailey stated that “Although glutathione is marketed as a nutritional supplement, it does not appear that glutathione supplements actually increase the levels of glutathione inside cells. In human studies, oral doses of glutathione had little effect in raising blood levels.”



مع ان القلوتاثيون يعتبر مساعد غذائى
لا يوجد ما يثبت ان اخذة يرفع معدلة داخل الخلايا
من خلال الدراسات التى اجريت على الانسان اثبتو ان حبوب القلوتاثيون بالفم لا تذيد المعدل فى الدم
واثبتت التجارب على الانسان ان اخذة بالفم لا يذيد معدلة فى الدم الا بكميات قليلة جدا


Glutathione had been tested on guinea pigs or rats, but this does not give the assurance that it may also work 100% on humans.
Which is why number of side effects arises when this is taken by such individuals

قد تمت تجربة القلوتاثيون على الخناذير والفئران ولكن هذا لا يعطي ضمانات بأنه قد عمل أيضا بنسبة 100 ٪ على البشر
لذالك هذا هو السبب في عدد من الآثار الجانبية تنشأ عندما يتم اتخاذ هذا من قبل هؤلاء الأفراد




تحذير عن تجربة شخصية لتاجرة تاجرت بالحبوب والحقن

----------


## اليمامة

ودا استفسار لبنوتة ..




> خوفتيني يعني حبوب سشيدو وكلير بلانش على كذا خطره
> 
> ياارب ارحمني برحمتك... طيب وش اسوي وانا طلبتها وجالسه انتظرها
> 
> بفارغ الصبر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> مشكووووووووره اختي عالموضوع بس حبيت اسألك يعني البلاسنتا هذي
> 
> حبوب للتبييض تباع ؟؟ مالها اي مضار؟؟ احول عليها؟؟
> ...





> حبيبتى
> 
> انا كنت اود ان اشترى الحبوب واتاجر فيها ايضا ؟؟؟
> 
> ولكنى بحثت ووجدت ان كثير من المواقع وحتى الاجنية مدحت البلاسنتا وقالو ان ليس لها اثار جانبية كمادة مبيضة
> 
> ولكنى تخوفت تماما من القلوتاثيون
> 
> ولن استعمل لى منتج دون ان اتاكد
> ...





> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> البلاسنتا موجودة فى شركة واحدة فى اليابان
> 
> انا لا اروج للبلاسنتا ولم اكون فكرة بعد لازلت ابحث ولكنهم اكدو ان القلوتاثيون لم ينتجوة ليبيض البشرة ؟؟؟
> 
> الشىء الطريف ان الشركة نفسها نتنج القلوتاثيون والبلاسنتا ايضا
> 
> ...


انا حبيت انقل المدح اللى بيقال عنها وكذلك الذم وليس من جانب واحد كما يفعلون ولأنها منتشرة جدا وشائع الكلام عنها الأيام دى ..طبعا انا ماجبرتهاش بشكل شخصى ولكن صديقة قالت لى عنها فبحثت وأعتقد أننى لن أجربها لأنه اذا كان لها نفع فمن رأيى أنه مجرد أثر جانبى لوظيفتها الأصلية التى لم تخلق للتجميل وانما لعلاج الكبد..والحذر عموما أفضل فى هذه المسائل وخاصة فى كل ما يدخل الجسم من مواد ..والحقيقة اننا بنلاقى على المنتج ..أى منتج..المحاسن والمساوى ..بنلاقيهم كدا على جنب كاتبين لنا تحذير..فانا طبعا أصحاب القرار ..احنا وحدنا والمسألة ليست مسألة ولع التجميل وتعدى الحد الآمن ..ولكنه اهتما فطرى وانثوى عادى لا يعرضنا لمخاطر ..فالشكل الخارجى ليس كل شىء ..

تحياتى

----------


## اليمامة

مساء الخير على الجميلات ..
يارب تكونوا بخير ..الحقيقة الجو حر جدا الأيام دى وسخن على البشرة ومخيف شوية ..وللسبب دا لقيت رجليا بتجرنى لغاية هنا علشان أقولكوا على حاجة لطيفة وسهلة تتعمل ونتيجتها ممتازة جدا ..
أول ما ترجعوا ان شاء الله البيت وتغسلوا وشكوا بالمية الفاترة والغسول بتاعكوا  هاتكونوا مجهزين مكعبات تلج ..هاتجيبوا كدا كام مكعب فى طبق وتبدأوا تمشوه على بشرتكوا لغاية لما خدودكوا تحمر ومناخيركوا و..يعنى كل وشكوا ..وتسيبوا وشكوا يهدى شوية وتعملوا من تانى طبعا وانتوا بتتحركوا فى البيت وبتعملوا أغراضكوا علشان ماتزهقوش ..بعد كدا ..بعد ما تخلصوا التلج هاتروحوا سايبين الوش يهدى برضو شوية وتحطوا بقى كريم النهار بتاعكوا أو كريم الليل على حسب توقيتكوا أو حتى كريمكوا المرطب المعتاد ..

الحكاية دى لو اتبعتوها صيف وشتا بتدى نتيجة هايلة جدا جدا ..وتكنيك التلج دا سر جمالى مهم جدا ..التلج بيشد البشرة وبيمنع التجاعيد وبيوردها وبيجرى الدورة الدموية وبيجمل الوش والبشرة ..حقيقى والله ..والأجمل لو عملتوه موش تلج ميه..يعنى تلج مية خيار مثلا..تلج بابونج مغلى ..تلج ماء ورد..تلج عصير طماطم أو عصير برتقان أو ليمون مخفف أو بقدونس مغلى ..

جربوا ..لن تندموا ..

تحياتى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

وصفة التلج دى فعلا حلوة يا ندى انا بجربها كتير خصوصا فى الصيف وبتدى نتيجة جميلة جدا خصوصا لو عملتيها قبل ما تحطى الماكياج قبل خروجة حلوة مثلا او فرح لان التلج بيثبت الماكياج جدا وبعملها كمان بماء الورد الله على ماء الورد دا فعلا تحفة يا ندى انا بحطه عندى فى رشاش كدا وطول الوقت برش منه على وشى واسيبه ينشف لوحده لانه بيدى نتايج مبهرة ...الحقيقة الصيف والحر والعرق بيبقى تأثيرهم وحش جدا على البشرة وبنبقى محتاجين وصفات زى كدا كتير عشان نطلع من الموسم دا سالمين بدون خسائر ههههههه اشكرك   :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> وصفة التلج دى فعلا حلوة يا ندى انا بجربها كتير خصوصا فى الصيف وبتدى نتيجة جميلة جدا خصوصا لو عملتيها قبل ما تحطى الماكياج قبل خروجة حلوة مثلا او فرح لان التلج بيثبت الماكياج جدا وبعملها كمان بماء الورد الله على ماء الورد دا فعلا تحفة يا ندى انا بحطه عندى فى رشاش كدا وطول الوقت برش منه على وشى واسيبه ينشف لوحده لانه بيدى نتايج مبهرة ...الحقيقة الصيف والحر والعرق بيبقى تأثيرهم وحش جدا على البشرة وبنبقى محتاجين وصفات زى كدا كتير عشان نطلع من الموسم دا سالمين بدون خسائر ههههههه اشكرك


فعلا يا جيهان ..
برافو عليكى ..أضفتى حاجات فعلا جميلة وحقيقية ..وخاصة تثبيت الماكياج دى ودا طبعا لأن التلج بيكون شادد البشرة ومخليها باردة والمسام مقفولة ..أنا هاعمل زيك على فكرة وهاحط ماء الورد فى بخاخ ..تصدقى الموضوع دا كان مسبب ليا معضلة ..ههههههههه

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *سيداتى ..آنساتى ..
> أهلاً بكم..
> كل فتاة تحلم أن تكون جذابة وجميلة..
> 
> ..ولذلك دعونا نعترف مبدئياً أن  الجمال الداخلى شىء مهم للغاية وأساسى وينعكس بالتالى على الجمال الخارجى..وهذا حقيقى ..تصورى أنك مهمومة أو عصبية أو داخلياً متعبة..ماذا تتوقعين سيكون شكلك الخارجى!
> كل إناء بما فيه ينضح بالفعل..هذا صحيح جداً..
> 
> موضوعى هذا ترددت كثيراً قبل أن أنشأه ليس لشىء سوى لأنه سوف يأخذ منى مجهوداً كبيرا..لأننى سأعتمد فيه على وصفاتى الشخصية..وصفاتى المجربة والتى لا أستطيع الإمتناع عنها مهما كانت مشاغلى ولذلك فهى تخطت تلك المرحلة الصعبة عندى وعند أى امرأة لازلت تتأرجح بين الفعل والتوقف..مرحلة البدء تلك ثم التعود والتى تكون عبئاً على المرأة..ولذا أتمنى أن تواظبوا عليها حتى تصبح عادات فى نطاق يومكم ولا يمكنكم الإستغناء عنها مثلى مهما كانت المشاغل والمتاعب ..الأمر يحتاج فقط لإرادة والكثير من الإهتمام بأنوثتنا واستشعار ذلك الإحساس الممتع..وصدقونى ستجدون النتيجة الحتمية التى ستبهركم بمرور الوقت وخاصة أنها وصفات طبيعية لا تهتم فقط بالشكل الخارجى وانما تتعامل مع الجسد داخلياً وخارجياً من خلال وصفات صحية..
> هى فى النهاية خلاصة تجاربى ..بل أسرارى...وقررت أخيراً أن أفصح عنها لإهتمامى بالتجميل وعشقى للجمال..ولأننى وجدت أن الوقت قد حان كى نتشاركها ونستفيد..فأصارحكم القول أننى أخذت وقتاً لا بأس به فى تجميع وصفاتى هذه وترتيبها ومحاولة التنسيق فيما بينها فلا يقتصر الأمر على مجرد تعليمات وإنما أساليب للحياة..
> ...



  :: هل تسمحون لي  بمداخلة طبيعية 100%  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> هل تسمحون لي  بمداخلة طبيعية 100%


طبعا يا دكتور جمال ..اتفضل
وربنا يستر بقى ومتبقاش مداخلة جذرية ثورية 
ههههههههههه
عموما احنا فى انتظار الطبيعية 
 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

الجنزبيل الأخضر للشعر يا جماعة ..خلااااااااااااااااااص هيجنني من جماله 
بجد أقوى لوسيون ممكن حد يستخدمه 
مش عارفة احكيلكم ايه ولا ايه 
كنت من فترة كتبت هنا ان شعري كان بيقع واستخدمت لوسيون اسمه سورسير _حلو برضو_
الحمد لله دلوقتي شعري بقى معدل التساقط اليومي فيه مش اكتر من 4 او 5 شعريات  :: 
بس كان بقى عندي مشكلة تانية كانت بتخليني اعيط  ::(: 
وهي اللي حصل في الفرق بتاع شعري ..انا من وانا صغيرة كان شعري الفرق بتاعه في النص بالظببببط
ولما كبرت كانوا بيقولولي لازم تغيري مكانه عشان ميوسعش وانا كنت بكبر دماغي 
لحر ما شعري حصل فيه تساقط ..ببص يا جدعان الاقي جزء من الفرق ده وسع ..اه والله 
انا بصيت في المراية وكان هيجرالي حاجة  ::(: 
المهم قريت عن الجنزبيل الاخضر فقولت اجرب واهو موجود في الفريز
كنت كل يوم اقطع منه 3 شرائح بسمك 0.5 Cm
واعمل تدليك لشعري بيهم وهما متلجين كده فيفضل ينزل في المية بتاعته على راسي طول فترة التدليك 
بقالي اسبوع بستخدمه بليل قبل ما انام والصبح اغسله 
والله بجد سحر ..وهمممممممممممممممممممممم
اولا الجتة اللي وسعت في شعري دي راااااااااااااااحت من خامس يوم 
غير بقى اني حاسة شعري اتقل والتساقط يكاد يكون مفيش 
غير الريحة التحححححححفة 
وعلى فكرة مش بيحرق خالص بالعكس بتحسوا بلإنتعاش 



بحبببببك يا زنجبوني ..مهما الناس لاموني  :Girl (13):

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> طبعا يا دكتور جمال ..اتفضل
> وربنا يستر بقى ومتبقاش مداخلة جذرية ثورية 
> ههههههههههه
> عموما احنا فى انتظار الطبيعية



من فيكن يزرن  قاعة التصوير الفوتوغرافي
سيجدن إهتمامى البالغ بجمال المرأة منذ نعومة أظافري
*  إبداعــــــــــــــــــات حقيقية بقلمى الرصــــــــــــــــــــــــــاص* 

دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى





*جميلة وجذابة رغم أنها بدوم مكياج بكل ألوان الطيف الصناعية
*






ونكمل بعد قليل

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> من فيكن يزرن  قاعة التصوير الفوتوغرافي
> سيجدن إهتمامى البالغ بجمال المرأة منذ نعومة أظافري
> *  إبداعــــــــــــــــــات حقيقية بقلمى الرصــــــــــــــــــــــــــاص* 
> 
> دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


منتظرين يا دكتور 
انا مدمنة كل ماهو طبيعي وبكره بشدة الماكياج  ::

----------


## nariman

> الجنزبيل الأخضر للشعر يا جماعة ..خلااااااااااااااااااص هيجنني من جماله 
> بجد أقوى لوسيون ممكن حد يستخدمه 
> مش عارفة احكيلكم ايه ولا ايه 
> كنت من فترة كتبت هنا ان شعري كان بيقع واستخدمت لوسيون اسمه سورسير _حلو برضو_
> الحمد لله دلوقتي شعري بقى معدل التساقط اليومي فيه مش اكتر من 4 او 5 شعريات 
> بس كان بقى عندي مشكلة تانية كانت بتخليني اعيط 
> وهي اللي حصل في الفرق بتاع شعري ..انا من وانا صغيرة كان شعري الفرق بتاعه في النص بالظببببط
> ولما كبرت كانوا بيقولولي لازم تغيري مكانه عشان ميوسعش وانا كنت بكبر دماغي 
> لحر ما شعري حصل فيه تساقط ..ببص يا جدعان الاقي جزء من الفرق ده وسع ..اه والله 
> ...


*سارة انتي واثقة من وصفة الجنزبيل دي ولا حتخلصي على البقية الباقية من شعري* 
*وبعدين ايه أخضر دي هو مش بيبقى لونه غامق زي القرفة كده ؟؟*

*سارة ..أنا عايزة معلومات دقيقة والنبي*
*أو يستحسن تبعتيلي شوية في كيس من الفريزر بتاعكوا*
*وربنا يزيد ويبارك*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *سارة انتي واثقة من وصفة الجنزبيل دي ولا حتخلصي على البقية الباقية من شعري* 
> *وبعدين ايه أخضر دي هو مش بيبقى لونه غامق زي القرفة كده ؟؟*
> 
> *سارة ..أنا عايزة معلومات دقيقة والنبي*
> *أو يستحسن تبعتيلي شوية في كيس من الفريزر بتاعكوا*
> *وربنا يزيد ويبارك*


والله يا بنتي واثقة جدا جدا
وبعدين الجنزبيل اللي انتي بتقولي عليه زي القرفة ..ده المجفف اللي بيتباع عند العطار 
لكن الجنزبيل الاخضر ده النبات الطازة بياخذوه ويجففوه ويطحنوه ويطلع الجنزبيل الباودر ده هتلاقيه زي الصورة بالظبببط بيتباع في مترو 




> *فوائد الزنجبيل للشعر في تطويل الشعر و تكثيف الشعر
> و كذلك فوائد الزنجبيل في ازاله الشعر نهائيا خصوصا في المناطق الحساسة 
> ( ويسقون فيها كأسا كان مزاجها زنجبيلا )
> 
> 
> ماهو الزنجبيل؟؟؟
> 
> الزنجبيل نبتة من نباتات المناطق الحارة له طهم لاذع ويتمتع بالعديد من الفوائد وسنركز حديثنا على
> 
> ...


وعلى فكرة لو الحالية مستعصية اوي ..جربي معاه كمان اللوسيون كان جميييييل اوي يا ناريمان اسمه سورسير 


وأول حاجة هتلاحظيها سواء مع الجنزبيل او مع اللوسيون ..إختفاء القشرة تمامااااا _ده لو في يعني_
والاتنين طبعا ريحتهم تحفة ..وكمان بطلي الشامبو والبلسم التجاري وهاتي شامبو سورسير يعني هاتي اللوسيون والشامبو مع بعض 
لأن المنتجات التجارية دي هيا اللي كانت هتخلص على شعري والله العظيم 
اخر حاجة بقى حمام زيت جوز الهند مرتين في الاسبوع عشان اللوسيون بينشف الشعر شوية 
انا حاليا مكتفية تماما بالجنزبيل الأخضر بس  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

بالمناسبة حبيت اقول على الحاجات اللي جربتها من الموضوع هنا وايه اللي ناسبني منها وايه اللي مناسبنيش..
ندى ..
انا جربت الكريمين (بيتاديرم وليكوسيد) وهذا ما حدث ..
اول كام يوم كان مخلي بشرتي تحفة جدا جدا راااايقة واكثر نعومة ونضارة  :: 
بعد كده قشرلي وشي جامد وخلى لونه مش متناسق ابدا فتوقفت ومكملتش الكورس بصراحة 

ورجعت استخدم العسل وزيت اللوز فرجعت بشرتي احسن من الاول ..يعني تقري تقولي زي اول ما استخدمت الكريمين  :: 
تاني حاجة بقى ودي اللي جناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان وبقيت بعملها كل يوم 
العسل الابيض والليمون على شفايفي ..ولا احسن بلسم شفايف فعلا روووووووعة 
بجد بقيت بعملها كل يوم كل يوم كلللل يووووووووووم 
قبل ما انام احطهم واخلي العسل على شفايفي لحد الصبح وبعدين اغسله واحط زيت لوز واستغنيت عن اي حاجة تانية  :: 
اقولكم بقى على اخر تجاربي
استخدمت صابونة اسمها azo جميلة اوي اوي اوييييييييي وبتنقي البشرة جدا وبرضو لازم بعدها زيت اللوز ده الصبح 
وبليل بغسل وشي بيها وبعدين بحط عسل ابيض مخفف بالليمون 
بس هذه آخر تجاربي  :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

في سؤال وطلب بقى يا ندى

السؤال ..
يا ترى الكلام ده صحيح ؟؟



> *معدل تساقط الشعر الطبيعي .. والغير طبيعي ! 
> 
>  حبيت أفيدكم بمعلومة مهمه
> وهي ان المعدل الطبيعي لتساقط الشعر
> من 50 إلى 100 شعره بالــيوم
> ومعدل فقدان هذا الشعر يساوي معدل تعويضه 
> بمعنى انه ينمو مكانه شعر جديد كل يوم
> واذا كان التساقط فوق المعدل الطبيعي
> مثلا من 200 الى 500 شعره باليوم
> فهذا يعني تساااااقط غير طبيعي قد يكون مؤقت وقد يكون بداية لفقدان شعرك !*


اصل انا حاسة ان من خمسين لمائة شعرة كتير اوي ..

الطلب بقى انك تجيبيلنا برنامج من الآخر للعناية بالإيد وكمان الرجل وخصوصا منطقة الركبة والكوع 
وكمان الظوافر

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> منتظرين يا دكتور 
> انا مدمنة كل ماهو طبيعي وبكره بشدة الماكياج



انا مدمنة كل ماهو طبيعي وبكره بشدة الماكياج
وأنا لا أحبذ إستعمال كلمة مدمنة فالإعتدال والوسطية هما الأفضل
وسر جاذبية المرأة في الوسطية والإعتدال في كل شئ
وغياب الحديد عن المرأة
ومن ثم غياب الجاذبية عن المرأة
والجاذبية من جذب الشئ الضد والشئ المخالف
لجنس المرأة
أى جذب المرأة للرجل
كالجاذبية  المغناطيسية 
وعندما يقل الحديد فى جسم المرأة
تقل نسبة الجاذبية في المرأة

ولا تنسوا قول الله سبحانه وتعالى
*والحديد فيه بأس شديد*
ومنافع للناس
ولكن الناس يجرون ويلهثون وراء علب الفيتامينات
وعلب كبسولات الحديد ومكملات الأغذية المستوردة
بينما الحديد متوفر محليا وطبيعيا 
في الجرجير والبقدونس والكرفس
والسبانخ والشبت 
والبنجر وعرش البنجر


والبرسيم والجزر 
والبروكلي

والبامية


والكرنب 


والذرة


والقرنبيط 

والخرشوف

والخيار



وعليكم بترطيب وجوهكم بالخيار
ولكن لا وألف لا للترطيب
بالثلج الضار بخلايا الوجه
وعليكم بالليفة الطبيعية

عند الإستحمام
وعمل حمامات البخار لتنظيف الوجه
وأعتنوا بشعوركم كما تعتني المرأة الهندية بشعرها
بزيت أملا الهندي
أو زيت جوز الهند

وأهتموا بتغذية أظافركم وتقويتها
بالأغذية الطبيعية التى تحتوي على الكالسيوم

خضرة اللفت



*الثوم*


 الطماطم المجففة في الشمس

 السبانخ غير مطبوخة


*البامية*


*وأهم مصادر البوتاسيوم 
البهارات المجففة كالكركم والحبهان والقرنفل والقرفة الخشب

والأفوكادو
*
*
البارباريكا والشطة الحمراء
*




ونتابع فيما بعد

*





*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> انا مدمنة كل ماهو طبيعي وبكره بشدة الماكياج
> وأنا لا أحبذ إستعمال كلمة مدمنة فالإعتدال والوسطية هما الأفضل
> وسر جاذبية المرأة في الوسطية والإعتدال في كل شئ
> وغياب الحديد عن المرأة
> ومن ثم غياب الجاذبية عن المرأة
> والجاذبية من جذب الشئ الضد والشئ المخالف
> لجنس المرأة
> أى جذب المرأة للرجل
> كالجاذبية  المغناطيسية 
> ...


ايييييييه الجمال ده يا دكتور 

 انا بعشق الجرجير والبقدونس والخيار والبامية 
بس البرسيم مش عارفة بصراحة  :: 
وعلى فكرة انا كنت متأكدة ان حضرتك هتعلق على كلمة مدمنة 
بس بصراحة افتكرت اني هتبهدل اكتر من كده ..بس الحمد لله جت سليمة  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> الجنزبيل الأخضر للشعر يا جماعة ..خلااااااااااااااااااص هيجنني من جماله 
> بجد أقوى لوسيون ممكن حد يستخدمه 
> مش عارفة احكيلكم ايه ولا ايه 
> كنت من فترة كتبت هنا ان شعري كان بيقع واستخدمت لوسيون اسمه سورسير _حلو برضو_
> الحمد لله دلوقتي شعري بقى معدل التساقط اليومي فيه مش اكتر من 4 او 5 شعريات 
> بس كان بقى عندي مشكلة تانية كانت بتخليني اعيط 
> وهي اللي حصل في الفرق بتاع شعري ..انا من وانا صغيرة كان شعري الفرق بتاعه في النص بالظببببط
> ولما كبرت كانوا بيقولولي لازم تغيري مكانه عشان ميوسعش وانا كنت بكبر دماغي 
> لحر ما شعري حصل فيه تساقط ..ببص يا جدعان الاقي جزء من الفرق ده وسع ..اه والله 
> ...


مساء الخير يا سارة ..
انا اول مرة أعرف وصفة الزنجبيل دى ..بس أنا متفائلة بيها ومتطمنة لأنها طبيعية وأى شىء طبيعى مفيش خطر منه ان شاء الله 
انا اللى عارفاها ومتأكدة منها هى البصل والتوم ..يندعك بهم الشعر ..فروة الراس بالتحديد او عصرهم فريش والتعامل بهم كدهان للشعر ..وصفة مضمونة جدا لانبات الشعر وغزارته وتغذيته بس طبعا الريحى جامدة جدا ..بس انا شخصيا ماجربتهاش ..انا حاليا باستخدم الصبار ..الصبار الفريش بجيبه وآخد القلب بتاعه وفى الخلاط مع زيت زيتون وبحطه ماسك على شعرى وفروة الراس وبسيبه ساعتين تلاتة بعد كدا بشطف شعرى ..مغذى وحلو ..

----------


## اليمامة

> من فيكن يزرن  قاعة التصوير الفوتوغرافي
> سيجدن إهتمامى البالغ بجمال المرأة منذ نعومة أظافري
> *  إبداعــــــــــــــــــات حقيقية بقلمى الرصــــــــــــــــــــــــــاص* 
> 
> دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ههههههههههه
يا سلام على ابداعات الرصاص ..!
تسلم ايدك والله يا دكتور 
اعتقد انى زرت الموضوع دا قبل كدا ..
بس الصورة بالألوان مش أحيانا بتبقى أحلى برضو ؟

----------


## اليمامة

> بالمناسبة حبيت اقول على الحاجات اللي جربتها من الموضوع هنا وايه اللي ناسبني منها وايه اللي مناسبنيش..
> ندى ..
> انا جربت الكريمين (بيتاديرم وليكوسيد) وهذا ما حدث ..
> اول كام يوم كان مخلي بشرتي تحفة جدا جدا راااايقة واكثر نعومة ونضارة 
> بعد كده قشرلي وشي جامد وخلى لونه مش متناسق ابدا فتوقفت ومكملتش الكورس بصراحة 
> 
> ورجعت استخدم العسل وزيت اللوز فرجعت بشرتي احسن من الاول ..يعني تقري تقولي زي اول ما استخدمت الكريمين 
> تاني حاجة بقى ودي اللي جناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان وبقيت بعملها كل يوم 
> العسل الابيض والليمون على شفايفي ..ولا احسن بلسم شفايف فعلا روووووووعة 
> ...


بصى يا سارة ليكوسيد دا كريم مقشر أصلا وطبيعى جدا انه بيقشر وهايفضل يقشر كدا عادى لغاية لما ينتهى تقشير البشرة ودا المطلوب اننا نقشر البشرة ..ولأنه مقشر كان لازم يتحط معاه كريم مضاد للحساسية ومهدىء زى البيتاديرم ..المفروض انك كل اسبوع مثلا هاتعملى ماسك سنفرة او هاتدعكى وشك بالليفة البلدى بعد ما ترطبيه علشان تشيلى القشر وبس ..اما انه بيعمل عدم تجانس فى اللون دا فدا موش صحيح ..ربما انتى حسيتى بكدا علشان التقشير وكان لازم تكملى ..دا عادى جدا ..أصلها علاج طبى وآمن واستخدمها ناس كتير وفرق معاهم وموش وصفة شعبية ..تجربتى معاه كانت رائعة بصراحة ..هو ممكن فى الأول بس تحسى انه خلى وشك احمر ..طلع شوية بثور ..لكن كل دى أعراض جانبية ووقتيه بتروح على طول ..

بالنسبة للشفايف وصفتك فعلا رائعة ..والأجمل انك تاخدى العسل فى اللمونة المعصورة نص عصرة وتدعكى العسل بيها بالشفايف وبعدين تدهنيها عسل صافى ..الوصفة دى بالإضافة إلى انها بتغذى الشفايف بتخليها بالمداومة حمرا وبتخلى اى لون غامق يروح ..

بالنسبة للصابونة موش عرفاها بس انا موش بحب استخدم الصابون إلا اللى بالميلك ..المهم يا قمر ان فيه فعلا حاجات بتنجح بالتجربة والإستمرار ..والشطارة اننا بقى نعتمدها وماننسهاش ..واحيانا اللى بينجح معاكى ممكن ماينجحش معايا والعكس صحيح ..

 ::

----------


## اليمامة

> في سؤال وطلب بقى يا ندى
> 
> السؤال ..
> يا ترى الكلام ده صحيح ؟؟
> 
> 
> اصل انا حاسة ان من خمسين لمائة شعرة كتير اوي ..
> 
> الطلب بقى انك تجيبيلنا برنامج من الآخر للعناية بالإيد وكمان الرجل وخصوصا منطقة الركبة والكوع 
> وكمان الظوافر


أعتقد انه صحيح يا سارة ..انتى لو جيتى تشوفى كمية الشعر اللى بتبقى فى المشط او الفرشاة بعد تسريحه هتلاقى تقريبا كدا ويمكن اكتر ..للشعر اللى حالته عادية ولا يعانى تساقط ..انا ضحكت وانت بتقولى تقريبا 5 شعرات اللى بقوا بيقعوا منك ..معقول ؟..بالتأكيد موش أقل من 100 ..تعالى نعد..هههههههه..

بالنسبة للركب بقى والكوع ..الأول لازم يتعمل لهم سنفرة يومية او يعنى 3 ايام فى الاسبوع بسكر وليمون وزيت زيتون ..يعنى شوية السكر فى ايدك وعليهم ليمون وزيت زيتون وتدعكى الركب والاكواع لغاية لما يحمروا ..بعد كدا هاتحطى كريم مرطب بس الأفضل واللى بتجيب نتيجة مضمونة وواضحة التركيبة اللى هاقولك عليها دى ..علبة كريم جليسوليد الأحمر مع عصير ليمونتين تلاتة مع معلقتين تلاتة خل تفاح وتفضلى تقلبى فيهم لغاية لما يتجانسوا وادهنى بيهم الركب والاكواع والجسم كله كمان ..هاتشوفى نتيجة جميلة جدا ..بس الإستمرار ..
الإيد برضو سنفرة بسكر وزيت زيتون يوميا وتحطى الكريم المرطب او الخلطة دى ..وادعكى دايما ايدك بالليمون اللى بتستخدميه فى المطبخ كدا على الماشى ..والبسى جوانتى علشان تحمى ايدك برا ..هتلاقيها فاتحة ورطبة وناعمة ورقيقة ..الضوافر محتاجة عناية فى التغذية أكتر من الكريمات او التجميل ..انا الحقيقة مابعملشى حاليا حاجة فى ضوافرى ..بس بستخدم كريم بحطة حوالين الضافر علشان يمنع الجلد المتآكل والمتقطع وكدا ..بس انا كان عندى افكار ناسياها دلوقتى هارجع اقولها لما افتكرها ..

----------


## اليمامة

على فكرة زيت اللوز النقى أو الأصلى سر جميلات هوليود ..وفعلا فعلا لو استخدم على طول بيخلى المرأة قمر ..وبيدخل كمان اللوز نفسه فى ماسكات تجميل غالبا مع اللبن والعسل ..بيغذى ..بيخلى البشرة شباب ونضرة وتحفة فعلا ..

----------


## اليمامة

> انا مدمنة كل ماهو طبيعي وبكره بشدة الماكياج
> وأنا لا أحبذ إستعمال كلمة مدمنة فالإعتدال والوسطية هما الأفضل
> وسر جاذبية المرأة في الوسطية والإعتدال في كل شئ
> وغياب الحديد عن المرأة
> ومن ثم غياب الجاذبية عن المرأة
> والجاذبية من جذب الشئ الضد والشئ المخالف
> لجنس المرأة
> أى جذب المرأة للرجل
> كالجاذبية  المغناطيسية 
> ...


بقى يا دكتور عندما يقل الحديد فى جسم المرأة بتنعدم الجاذبية ؟ 
ههههههههه
دا على أساس انها برادة حديد والرجل هو المغناطيس 
طيب ماهو الراجل برضو فيه حديد
ليه ماتكونش المرأة بقى هى المغناطيس ..؟
طيب عموما حضرتك عندك حق 
بس خلينى اقول وجهة نظرى فى الحكاية دى 
الجمال نفسه أساسه الصحة ..والمرأة اللى صحتها تعبانة وبتعانى من الأنيميا موش هاتكون جذابة
هايكون مزاجها متأثر ..سلبى غالبا ..وصحتها تعبانة ..
فدا فى حد ذاته بيمنع الجاذبية والإحساس بروح الجمال والنضارة الداخلية 
للجمال روح بتبع من الداخل وممكن تغطى على الخارج
وفيه ناس فى حياتنا بنقابلهم مابيكونوش حلوين بالمعنى الظاهرى لكن فيهم جمال حقيقى مبهج ونضر وبياخدنا 
لاشك ان التغذية مهمة جدا جدا ..
الخضروات والفاكهة والميه والأسماك 
دى أفضل الأطعمة اللى ممكن ناكلها وتدينا صحة وجمال ورونق 
وطبيعى جدا لما الشىء يزيد عن حده بينقلب لضده
يعنى زى ما حضرتك قولت الإعتدال فى كل حاجة مهم جدا 
حتى فى رغباتنا ..وطاقتنا..وأفكارنا ..
يعنى الشعور بالرضا دا بيجمل الحقيقة الروح
وطالما الروح جميلة من جوا الشكل هانحس فيه بجمال ..
المسألة كلها متصلة ببعضها 
الروح ..الغذاء ..الشكل 
لأن ربنا خلقنا فعلا بإحكام 
خلقنا انسان ..ودا معناه اننا موش ميكانيكين 
معناه اننا متواصلين جدا مع داخلنا والمحيطات ..
أى حاجة بتأثر فى التانية ..وهكذا.
أشكرك جدا على مداخلتك الجميلة والهامة ..

تحياتى

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> أعتقد انه صحيح يا سارة ..انتى لو جيتى تشوفى كمية الشعر اللى بتبقى فى المشط او الفرشاة بعد تسريحه هتلاقى تقريبا كدا ويمكن اكتر ..للشعر اللى حالته عادية ولا يعانى تساقط ..انا ضحكت وانت بتقولى تقريبا 5 شعرات اللى بقوا بيقعوا منك ..معقول ؟..بالتأكيد موش أقل من 100 ..تعالى نعد..هههههههه..
> 
> بالنسبة للركب بقى والكوع ..الأول لازم يتعمل لهم سنفرة يومية او يعنى 3 ايام فى الاسبوع بسكر وليمون وزيت زيتون ..يعنى شوية السكر فى ايدك وعليهم ليمون وزيت زيتون وتدعكى الركب والاكواع لغاية لما يحمروا ..بعد كدا هاتحطى كريم مرطب بس الأفضل واللى بتجيب نتيجة مضمونة وواضحة التركيبة اللى هاقولك عليها دى ..علبة كريم جليسوليد الأحمر مع عصير ليمونتين تلاتة مع معلقتين تلاتة خل تفاح وتفضلى تقلبى فيهم لغاية لما يتجانسوا وادهنى بيهم الركب والاكواع والجسم كله كمان ..هاتشوفى نتيجة جميلة جدا ..بس الإستمرار ..
> الإيد برضو سنفرة بسكر وزيت زيتون يوميا وتحطى الكريم المرطب او الخلطة دى ..وادعكى دايما ايدك بالليمون اللى بتستخدميه فى المطبخ كدا على الماشى ..والبسى جوانتى علشان تحمى ايدك برا ..هتلاقيها فاتحة ورطبة وناعمة ورقيقة ..الضوافر محتاجة عناية فى التغذية أكتر من الكريمات او التجميل ..انا الحقيقة مابعملشى حاليا حاجة فى ضوافرى ..بس بستخدم كريم بحطة حوالين الضافر علشان يمنع الجلد المتآكل والمتقطع وكدا ..بس انا كان عندى افكار ناسياها دلوقتى هارجع اقولها لما افتكرها ..


بتضحكي عليا يا ندى 
طب والله فعلا بعد شعري اللي بينزل في المشط تخيلي بقى الهوس وصل لإيه 
بفضل اسلكه من بعضه واعد ومن ساعة ما استخدمت الجنزبيل وهوا مش بيزين عن 7 او 8 شعرات في المشط
ولما بقول انه بيقع بيبقى 15 عشرين شعره على الأكثر

----------


## اليمامة

> بتضحكي عليا يا ندى 
> طب والله فعلا بعد شعري اللي بينزل في المشط تخيلي بقى الهوس وصل لإيه 
> بفضل اسلكه من بعضه واعد ومن ساعة ما استخدمت الجنزبيل وهوا مش بيزين عن 7 او 8 شعرات في المشط
> ولما بقول انه بيقع بيبقى 15 عشرين شعره على الأكثر


ههههههههههههه
يا مجنونة ..بقى شعرك بيقع وعملة لنا بالو على 15 شعرة ..
والله ..تقريبا انا بيطلع فى الفرشاة لا يقل عن 300 شعرة ..
ومش قلقانة ..مابقلقش 
لأنى بحس ان شعرى زى ماهو موجود ..مانقصشى ..
يمكن لأن شعرى اصلا تقيل ..
بس فعلا يا سارة لو الحكاية كدا كنا اتحولنا لصلعاوى القرعاوى بطل كاريكاتير الدكتور جمال ..هههههههه
أعتقد نمو الشعر بيبقى سريع ومتجدد طبيعى 
وتصورى بقى لو احنا اهتمينا بيه وغذيناه 
هايطول ويكبر ويبقى كثيف ..
هى الفكرة ان كل واحد يعرف ايه اللى يستخدمه وماشى معاه 
ويكون واعى للتجربة ..يفهم ويلاحظ التحسن 
وبالتالى يعرف اللى يصلح لشعره أو لبشرته ويستمر 
لأننا غالبا بنعمل نفسنا حقل تجارب ..بنفضل كدا طول العمر وفى الآخر لا نستقر على شىء تقريبا
الفكرة موش فكرة هوس بقدر ماهى اعتدال زى ما الدكتور جمال برضو قال ..
اعتدال ووعى وثقة ..

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ههههههههههههه
> يا مجنونة ..بقى شعرك بيقع وعملة لنا بالو على 15 شعرة ..
> والله ..تقريبا انا بيطلع فى الفرشاة لا يقل عن 300 شعرة ..
> ومش قلقانة ..مابقلقش 
> لأنى بحس ان شعرى زى ماهو موجود ..مانقصشى ..
> يمكن لأن شعرى اصلا تقيل ..
> بس فعلا يا سارة لو الحكاية كدا كنا اتحولنا لصلعاوى القرعاوى بطل كاريكاتير الدكتور جمال ..هههههههه
> أعتقد نمو الشعر بيبقى سريع ومتجدد طبيعى 
> وتصورى بقى لو احنا اهتمينا بيه وغذيناه 
> ...


يا لهوووووووووووووووي 300 شعرة في الفرشة الواحدة ؟؟ ده انا ممكن اشرب بعدهم حمض كبريتيك واخلص لو شوفت 300 شعرة نزلوا مني  :: 
انا مهووسة بقى بجد 
ده انا حلم عمري المشط مينزلش فيه ولا شعرة وبفضل ادعي واقول يارب ولا شعراية النهاردة بقى يا رب ..عشان خاطري بقى يا رب  :Girl (13):

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

عليكن بالذرة المسلوقة على البخار  
بعد النضخ امسحيها بفرشة عسل نحل
وبالهنا والشفا أجدع حديد
وأعلى جاذبية




> *That Burger You're Eating Is Mostly Corn*
> 
>  				By tracing the unique chemical signature of corn, scientists have shown that most of the meat in fast food is raised on corn
>  				 					 						 							By  David Biello 						 					 | 					November 12, 2008 | 					23




*وقولوا لا للذرة المشوية على الفحم
وعموما قولوا لا لكل ما هو مشوي على الفحم

الشوي على الفحم أحد أسباب الإصابة بالسرطان 

وصفات أمريكيةمتنوعة ترضي كل مزاج 






*

----------


## nariman

> والله يا بنتي واثقة جدا جدا
> وبعدين الجنزبيل اللي انتي بتقولي عليه زي القرفة ..ده المجفف اللي بيتباع عند العطار 
> لكن الجنزبيل الاخضر ده النبات الطازة بياخذوه ويجففوه ويطحنوه ويطلع الجنزبيل الباودر ده هتلاقيه زي الصورة بالظبببط بيتباع في مترو 
> 
> 
> 
> وعلى فكرة لو الحالية مستعصية اوي ..جربي معاه كمان اللوسيون كان جميييييل اوي يا ناريمان اسمه سورسير 
> 
> 
> ...


*بصي يا ستي أنا شعري أصلا كطبيعة مش كثيف ومكنش فيه أي مشكلة من ييجي سنتين كده*
*انما من ساعة ما عملت ريجيم نزلت فيه 18 كيلو وانا حاسة ان المعدل زاد في سقوط الشعر*
*اضافة ان عندي نسبة انيميا من زمان* 
*الغريب بقى ان شعري بيطول بسرعة ولما رحت للدكتور بقوله اشمعنى بقى ..قالي مش شرط انك تعاني من الضررين مع بعض (عدم الطول والتساقط )*
*وطبعا الحكاية لها علاقة بالتغذية برضه*

*المهم انا من فترة عايزة اعرف وصفات طبيعية للحد من التساقط ولكثافة الشعر*
*تسلم ايدك والله يا سارة  ..أنا حانزل مترو أشوف الجنزبيل الاخضر ده*

*بس قوليلي هو لازم احطه فى الفريزر ؟؟  وهل بينشف الشعر مثلا أو يكسره ؟؟*
*واللوسيون ده ألاقيه فى الصيدليات ؟؟*

----------


## nariman

كمان ياريت يا ندى تقوليلنا حمامات كريم للشعر علشان الجفاف والتقصف والتساقط وكل البلاوي دي هههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## اليمامة

> عليكن بالذرة المسلوقة على البخار  
> بعد النضخ امسحيها بفرشة عسل نحل
> وبالهنا والشفا أجدع حديد
> وأعلى جاذبية
> 
> 
> 
> *وقولوا لا للذرة المشوية على الفحم
> وعموما قولوا لا لكل ما هو مشوي على الفحم
> ...


فعلا يا دكتور جمال المشوى على الفحم برغم انه شيق وشهى بس ضار وطبعا الجميل جدا والصحى هو المسلوق واللى مشوى فى الفرن فى الصينية مثلا ..وصفة الدرة دى حلوة أوى وكمان للأطفال ..

تسلم ايدك 

 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> *بصي يا ستي أنا شعري أصلا كطبيعة مش كثيف ومكنش فيه أي مشكلة من ييجي سنتين كده*
> *انما من ساعة ما عملت ريجيم نزلت فيه 18 كيلو وانا حاسة ان المعدل زاد في سقوط الشعر*
> *اضافة ان عندي نسبة انيميا من زمان* 
> *الغريب بقى ان شعري بيطول بسرعة ولما رحت للدكتور بقوله اشمعنى بقى ..قالي مش شرط انك تعاني من الضررين مع بعض (عدم الطول والتساقط )*
> *وطبعا الحكاية لها علاقة بالتغذية برضه*
> 
> *المهم انا من فترة عايزة اعرف وصفات طبيعية للحد من التساقط ولكثافة الشعر*
> *تسلم ايدك والله يا سارة  ..أنا حانزل مترو أشوف الجنزبيل الاخضر ده*
> 
> ...



طبعا يا ناريمان لازم شعرك هيتأثر وجلدك بالدايت وخاصة انك نزلتنى كتير ..اذا كانت المرأة فى فترة الحمل والولادة والرضاعة بتتعرض لسقوط الشعر بشكل مخيف برغم ان دى حالة طبيعية ..عايزة أقولك يعنى ان الحاجات دى حساسة أوى ..الجلد والشعر والضوافر وأساسهم تغذية ولما بيحصل نقص بالذات فى المعادن لازم هيتأثروا ..

بصى يا قمر ..انا انصحك بالإهتمام بالتغذية ..صدقينى يا ناريمان ..دى موش عبارة عابرة أو نصيحة عادية ..تأملى كدا معايا ..الناس اللى بتآكل صح ولها نظام صح وبتهتم فعلا باللى بيدخل جسمها كل شىء فيها بيبقى كويس والعكس بيعمل نتيجة سلبية جدا ..الأكل دا حاجة فيها إحياء ونمو وانعاش للجسم وخلاياه..الاكل اللى بيعيشنا ويكبرنا وييحينا ..فتصورى بقى ان نوعية اللى بناكله هو اللى بيحدد شكل جسمنا ..طبيعة جلدنا..قوة شعرنا وكدا..

لازم لازم تاكلى سلطة يوميا وتهتمى بالبنجر والكرنب والجزر والحاجات الملونة ..لازم تاكلى فاكهة وركزى على التفاح والبرتقان والليمون ..اشربى ميه على قد ما تقدرى ..كلى اسماك ولحوم بيضا وقننى فى اللحوم الحمرا..الكبدة والبتنجان والطحينة علاج كويس جدا للأنيميا والجرجير طبعا والبروكلى ..

الخضار السوتية لو دخلتى معاه بروكلى وقرنبيط وبالتوابل ومادة دهنية قليلة جدا وبالفراخ ..يدوب ريحة كدا ..هايبقى جميل اوى ..

ابعدى او قللى من المخللات والاملاح والسكريات والمواد الدهنية ..بقدر المستطاع ..انت تعرفى ان الرز لو معمول بدون مادة دهنية يعنى مسلوق مابيتخنشى ولو بأى كمية واعرف ناس بيكلوه كدا وخاصة لما بيعملوه بالرز البسمتى بيبقى مفلفل ..وحتى البطاطس المسلوقة لو عملتيها وهى سخنة كدا رشيتى عليها توابل وكلتى منها بأى كمية موش هاتتخنى ..لو تحبى مستعدة اديكى نظام صحى طبى من فاكهة واسماك ولحوم وخضروات يومى بيخسس بس لا يترك اى إجهاد ..

لو انتى يا ناريمان ضبطتى فى أكلك هتلاقى شعرك اتغير ..وياستى حاولى تركزى كدا وتجربى لمدة سنة مثلا فى أكلك ..وشوفى الفرق ..

كمان انصحك قبل اى شىء تروحى تعملى تحليل دم وتعرفى نسبة الأنيميا كام وتبدأى مع ارشادات الطبيب تعالجيها الأول ..لازم تهتمى بصحتك فى الأساس ..

بالنسبة للزنجبيل الفريش متوفر جدا ورخيص ..وانا حاسة انها وصفة حلوة ..انا بقى عندى حساسية تجاه الوصفات ..واعتقد انه لما بيتحط فى الفريزر بيتجمد ولما يطلع بيفك بيبقى محتفظ بميته وسهلة العصر وبالتالى سهل تتعاملى بيه على الشعر ..زيه زى اى حاجة بنشيلها فى الفريزر خضرا فتقوم انسجتها تتجمد فيها الميه ولما يفك بيبقى محوش المية ومحتفظ بيها ..

ربنا يكرمك يارب ..

----------


## اليمامة

> كمان ياريت يا ندى تقوليلنا حمامات كريم للشعر علشان الجفاف والتقصف والتساقط وكل البلاوي دي هههههههههههههههههههههههه


لو عايزة أسماء يعنى ياناريمان هقولك على 3 اسماء بيتدرجوا فى الجودة ..
1- فشكول 
2- كارتيه
3- دوف 

دول 3 اسماء لحمامات كريم ..هاتختارى منهم اللى هايغذى تقصف شعرك وكدا..يعنى فشكول بزيت الحية ..حلو اوى ..وكارتيه دى ماركة رائعة جدا ..فى الشامبوهات والبلسم واى منتج ..جميلة جدا..فرنسية حسبما اتذكر ..السعر غالى شوية ..والله موش اوى ..بس فعلا حلو اوى ..وانا حاليا بستخدم دوف بزيت الزيتون بعمل منه حمام كل اسبوع مرة او مرتين احيانا ..اهم شىء انك توصلى للمنتج الأصلى من مكان موثوق منه لأنهم بقوا بيضربوا العبوات وبيغشوها ..وأسعارهم بتتعدى المية جنية ..يعنى فشكول تمنه ميه وحاجة ..موش فاكرة وهو عبوة كبيرة وهو موش منتج مصرى ..منتج عربى ..اماراتى تقريبا ..ودوف المانى طبعا عبوة كبيرة بتتعدى المية جنية ..وطبعا ممكن تلاقى عبوات مختلفة الأحجام..وكارتية كان برطمان صغير بحوالى 65 جنية ..

أما لو بتقصدى وصفات طبيعية موش هاخبى عليكى هتاخد وقت ومحتاجة مداومة موش اقل من سنة ..بس اصلا المفترض دا يكون نظام حياة ..يعنى طول عمرك تفضلى تعملى كدا ..حمامات كريم وتستخدمى وصفاتك المفضلة ..الصبار مع زيت الزيتون حلو اوى ..ونخاع العضم يسييح مع زيت الزيتون حلو برضو ..

انا حاليا بستخدم كمان بديل الزيت بعد حمام الكريم بسيبه على شعرى ودا من بانتين وعمل نتيجة حساها كويسة مع شعرى ..بقى أكثر طراوة ..ووقت اللزوم بستخدم سيروم لو شعرى مثلا هايش شوية ومطفى ..زيرو فريز الأمريكى أو كريستال ..بيعملوا مع الشعر نتيجة هايلة جدا ..

أنا قريب اوى هاجرب الكيرياتين البرازيلى على شعرى موش للفرد ولكن بهدف التغذية ..ان شاء الله هاقلوكوا على النتيجة لما أجربه ..

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *بصي يا ستي أنا شعري أصلا كطبيعة مش كثيف ومكنش فيه أي مشكلة من ييجي سنتين كده*
> *انما من ساعة ما عملت ريجيم نزلت فيه 18 كيلو وانا حاسة ان المعدل زاد في سقوط الشعر*
> *اضافة ان عندي نسبة انيميا من زمان* 
> *الغريب بقى ان شعري بيطول بسرعة ولما رحت للدكتور بقوله اشمعنى بقى ..قالي مش شرط انك تعاني من الضررين مع بعض (عدم الطول والتساقط )*
> *وطبعا الحكاية لها علاقة بالتغذية برضه*
> 
> *المهم انا من فترة عايزة اعرف وصفات طبيعية للحد من التساقط ولكثافة الشعر*
> *تسلم ايدك والله يا سارة  ..أنا حانزل مترو أشوف الجنزبيل الاخضر ده*
> 
> ...


مساء الجنزبيل يا نيرمين 
بصي يا ستي انتي لازم تحطيه في الفريز عشان مينشفش وزي ما ندى قالت بيحتفظ بمايته جواه ولما بتيجي تستخدميه بينزل ماية يمكن ضعفين من استخدامه قبل ما يتحط في الفريزر 
اما بقى عن تنشيف الشعر ..هوا اي لوسيون عموما بينشف الشعر يعني سورسير لازم تستخدمي معاه حمام زيت او كريم موثوق فيه ..انا بستخدم زيت جوز الهند بيفرد الشعر جدا 
لكن الجنزبيل عادي هوا انتي بتحسي انه بينشف وانتي حاطاه لكن لما تغسليه خلاص بالعكس انا حاسة انه بقى مخلي شعري صحي وبيلمع اكتر 
اقولك بقى حاجة على الانيميا وهتدعيلي جدا 
التمر باللبن يا ناريمان إعجاز والله العظيم وعن تجربة لية ولمامتي كمان 
سبع تمرات في اليوم على شوب لبن وروحي بقى حللي بعد شهر 
عارفة انا اصلا السكر كتير بيتعبني فكنت باخد 3 تمرات على كوباية لبن الصبح واربعة تمرات على كوباية بليل 
وياه بقى على النشاط اللي هتحسي بيه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> لو عايزة أسماء يعنى ياناريمان هقولك على 3 اسماء بيتدرجوا فى الجودة ..
> 1- فشكول 
> 2- كارتيه
> 3- دوف 
> 
> دول 3 اسماء لحمامات كريم ..هاتختارى منهم اللى هايغذى تقصف شعرك وكدا..يعنى فشكول بزيت الحية ..حلو اوى ..وكارتيه دى ماركة رائعة جدا ..فى الشامبوهات والبلسم واى منتج ..جميلة جدا..فرنسية حسبما اتذكر ..السعر غالى شوية ..والله موش اوى ..بس فعلا حلو اوى ..وانا حاليا بستخدم دوف بزيت الزيتون بعمل منه حمام كل اسبوع مرة او مرتين احيانا ..اهم شىء انك توصلى للمنتج الأصلى من مكان موثوق منه لأنهم بقوا بيضربوا العبوات وبيغشوها ..وأسعارهم بتتعدى المية جنية ..يعنى فشكول تمنه ميه وحاجة ..موش فاكرة وهو عبوة كبيرة وهو موش منتج مصرى ..منتج عربى ..اماراتى تقريبا ..ودوف المانى طبعا عبوة كبيرة بتتعدى المية جنية ..وطبعا ممكن تلاقى عبوات مختلفة الأحجام..وكارتية كان برطمان صغير بحوالى 65 جنية ..
> 
> أما لو بتقصدى وصفات طبيعية موش هاخبى عليكى هتاخد وقت ومحتاجة مداومة موش اقل من سنة ..بس اصلا المفترض دا يكون نظام حياة ..يعنى طول عمرك تفضلى تعملى كدا ..حمامات كريم وتستخدمى وصفاتك المفضلة ..الصبار مع زيت الزيتون حلو اوى ..ونخاع العضم يسييح مع زيت الزيتون حلو برضو ..
> 
> ...


متفكرينييييييييييييييييييييييييش يا ندى 
انا اللي خلاني اعاني من شعري واحد فاشكول مضروب وواحد بانتين بديل الزيت مضروب  :Girl (13): 
بجد اول مرة استخدمت فيها فاشكول كانت خالتو جابته من السعودية كان رااااااائع 
تاني مرة بابا جابهولي من صيدلية العزبي وقعلي شعري  ::(: 
فأنا بجد مبقيتش عارفة اجيب حاجة موثوق فيها منين ؟؟
اللي انا بقيت متأكدة منه منتجات امتنان هيلث شوب _الزيوت والعسل والأعشاب_
وحاليا بقى واللي لسة هجربه منتجات دينا الجارم بيقولوا رووووووووعة والمركز بتاعها كمان بيعمل كورسات للشعر والبششرة حلوة 
إحتمال كبير اروح اول ما اخلص امتحانات إن شاء الله
http://www.dinaelgarem.com/books_ar.html

----------


## nariman

> طبعا يا ناريمان لازم شعرك هيتأثر وجلدك بالدايت وخاصة انك نزلتنى كتير ..اذا كانت المرأة فى فترة الحمل والولادة والرضاعة بتتعرض لسقوط الشعر بشكل مخيف برغم ان دى حالة طبيعية ..عايزة أقولك يعنى ان الحاجات دى حساسة أوى ..الجلد والشعر والضوافر وأساسهم تغذية ولما بيحصل نقص بالذات فى المعادن لازم هيتأثروا ..
> 
> بصى يا قمر ..انا انصحك بالإهتمام بالتغذية ..صدقينى يا ناريمان ..دى موش عبارة عابرة أو نصيحة عادية ..تأملى كدا معايا ..الناس اللى بتآكل صح ولها نظام صح وبتهتم فعلا باللى بيدخل جسمها كل شىء فيها بيبقى كويس والعكس بيعمل نتيجة سلبية جدا ..الأكل دا حاجة فيها إحياء ونمو وانعاش للجسم وخلاياه..الاكل اللى بيعيشنا ويكبرنا وييحينا ..فتصورى بقى ان نوعية اللى بناكله هو اللى بيحدد شكل جسمنا ..طبيعة جلدنا..قوة شعرنا وكدا..
> 
> لازم لازم تاكلى سلطة يوميا وتهتمى بالبنجر والكرنب والجزر والحاجات الملونة ..لازم تاكلى فاكهة وركزى على التفاح والبرتقان والليمون ..اشربى ميه على قد ما تقدرى ..كلى اسماك ولحوم بيضا وقننى فى اللحوم الحمرا..الكبدة والبتنجان والطحينة علاج كويس جدا للأنيميا والجرجير طبعا والبروكلى ..
> 
> الخضار السوتية لو دخلتى معاه بروكلى وقرنبيط وبالتوابل ومادة دهنية قليلة جدا وبالفراخ ..يدوب ريحة كدا ..هايبقى جميل اوى ..
> 
> ابعدى او قللى من المخللات والاملاح والسكريات والمواد الدهنية ..بقدر المستطاع ..انت تعرفى ان الرز لو معمول بدون مادة دهنية يعنى مسلوق مابيتخنشى ولو بأى كمية واعرف ناس بيكلوه كدا وخاصة لما بيعملوه بالرز البسمتى بيبقى مفلفل ..وحتى البطاطس المسلوقة لو عملتيها وهى سخنة كدا رشيتى عليها توابل وكلتى منها بأى كمية موش هاتتخنى ..لو تحبى مستعدة اديكى نظام صحى طبى من فاكهة واسماك ولحوم وخضروات يومى بيخسس بس لا يترك اى إجهاد ..
> ...


*انتي عارفة يا ندى أنا أصلا أكلاتي المفضلة من وانا طفلة ولحد النهارده أكلات حديد رئيسية*
*كمان من بعد الدايت الجامد ده من سنتين وانا بقيت متعودة على كده ..فاكهة وخضار سوتيه والرز مبقتش أطيقه غير مسلوق حتى بقيت بحب لما اعمل شوربة لسان عصفور انى اسقطه مباشرة منغير تحمير..لقيت طعمه احلى والله*
*هو عموما انا وزني ثابت من ساعتها..ماشية جنب الحيط بس ياريت تقوليلي على النظام بتاعك ده يبقى حاجة جميلة برضه*

*تسلمي يارب*

----------


## nariman

> لو عايزة أسماء يعنى ياناريمان هقولك على 3 اسماء بيتدرجوا فى الجودة ..
> 1- فشكول 
> 2- كارتيه
> 3- دوف 
> 
> دول 3 اسماء لحمامات كريم ..هاتختارى منهم اللى هايغذى تقصف شعرك وكدا..يعنى فشكول بزيت الحية ..حلو اوى ..وكارتيه دى ماركة رائعة جدا ..فى الشامبوهات والبلسم واى منتج ..جميلة جدا..فرنسية حسبما اتذكر ..السعر غالى شوية ..والله موش اوى ..بس فعلا حلو اوى ..وانا حاليا بستخدم دوف بزيت الزيتون بعمل منه حمام كل اسبوع مرة او مرتين احيانا ..اهم شىء انك توصلى للمنتج الأصلى من مكان موثوق منه لأنهم بقوا بيضربوا العبوات وبيغشوها ..وأسعارهم بتتعدى المية جنية ..يعنى فشكول تمنه ميه وحاجة ..موش فاكرة وهو عبوة كبيرة وهو موش منتج مصرى ..منتج عربى ..اماراتى تقريبا ..ودوف المانى طبعا عبوة كبيرة بتتعدى المية جنية ..وطبعا ممكن تلاقى عبوات مختلفة الأحجام..وكارتية كان برطمان صغير بحوالى 65 جنية ..
> 
> أما لو بتقصدى وصفات طبيعية موش هاخبى عليكى هتاخد وقت ومحتاجة مداومة موش اقل من سنة ..بس اصلا المفترض دا يكون نظام حياة ..يعنى طول عمرك تفضلى تعملى كدا ..حمامات كريم وتستخدمى وصفاتك المفضلة ..الصبار مع زيت الزيتون حلو اوى ..ونخاع العضم يسييح مع زيت الزيتون حلو برضو ..
> 
> ...


*طيب قوليلي على مكان فى القاهرة يبقى المنتجات دي فيه أصلية ومش مضروبة .. فروع Faces مثلا ؟؟*
*ولو يبقى أفضل اجيبهم من بره ممكن برضه أنا بروح الامارات لأخويا كتير واقدر أوصيه كمان* 
*بس رشحيلي حاجة معينة ووريني صورتها كده*

*شكرا حبيبتي*

----------


## nariman

> مساء الجنزبيل يا نيرمين 
> بصي يا ستي انتي لازم تحطيه في الفريز عشان مينشفش وزي ما ندى قالت بيحتفظ بمايته جواه ولما بتيجي تستخدميه بينزل ماية يمكن ضعفين من استخدامه قبل ما يتحط في الفريزر 
> اما بقى عن تنشيف الشعر ..هوا اي لوسيون عموما بينشف الشعر يعني سورسير لازم تستخدمي معاه حمام زيت او كريم موثوق فيه ..انا بستخدم زيت جوز الهند بيفرد الشعر جدا 
> لكن الجنزبيل عادي هوا انتي بتحسي انه بينشف وانتي حاطاه لكن لما تغسليه خلاص بالعكس انا حاسة انه بقى مخلي شعري صحي وبيلمع اكتر 
> اقولك بقى حاجة على الانيميا وهتدعيلي جدا 
> التمر باللبن يا ناريمان إعجاز والله العظيم وعن تجربة لية ولمامتي كمان 
> سبع تمرات في اليوم على شوب لبن وروحي بقى حللي بعد شهر 
> عارفة انا اصلا السكر كتير بيتعبني فكنت باخد 3 تمرات على كوباية لبن الصبح واربعة تمرات على كوباية بليل 
> وياه بقى على النشاط اللي هتحسي بيه


*مساء الحديد المسلح هههههههههههههههه*

*تمام جدااااا ..*
*عارفة يا سارة انتي مشكلتك فى السكر أنا مشكلتي فى البلح نفسه ..ماليش تقل عليه قوي* 
*ماما بتقعد تقولى جتك خيبة حد مايحبش البلح* 
*عموما 3 تمرات معقولين برضه وكمان اللبن حيساعدني أتقبل شوية*

*شكرا حبيبتي ربنا يخليكي*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> ..
> 
> أنا قريب اوى هاجرب الكيرياتين البرازيلى على شعرى موش للفرد ولكن بهدف التغذية ..ان شاء الله هاقلوكوا على النتيجة لما أجربه 
> 
> ..



 :: عزيزتي اليمامة 

 :: للأسف المعلومات السائدة  عن تغذية الشعر من الخارج  معلومات تجارية مغلوطة...التغذية تأتى عن طريق فم الإنسان وصولا لمعدته ولا تأتي عن طريق رأس الإنسان وإليك ما توصلت إليه الأبحاث العلمية وما وافقت عليه السلطات الأمريكية :






 








*الطاقة المستخدمة هى طاقة الليزر الآمنه*
لتنشيط بوصيلات الشعر الموجودة داخل فروة الشعر





تغذية الشعر تأتي عن طريق 
الشعيرات الدموية 
المتصلة ببوصيلة الشعرة
وعذرا لهذا السؤال
هل عزيزتي اليمامة أنتي مدرسة
لغات أم مدرسة علوم ؟!

أم إننا سنعتمد على ما هو سائد
ومنتشر من الإعلانات التجارية
والمعلومات المتوارثة المغلوطة 
والتي ليس لها أي أساس علمي




> *  Types of Hair & Scalp Biology*
> 
>   April 12th, 2010 | Author: hairy one 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*وحالة شعر  العزيزة ناريمان  تأكيد للمعلومات بعاليه*




> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nariman 					 
> *بصي يا ستي أنا شعري أصلا كطبيعة مش كثيف ومكنش فيه أي مشكلة من ييجي سنتين كده*
> *انما من ساعة ما عملت ريجيم نزلت فيه 18 كيلو وانا حاسة ان المعدل زاد في سقوط الشعر*
> *اضافة ان عندي نسبة انيميا من زمان* 
> *الغريب بقى ان شعري بيطول بسرعة ولما رحت للدكتور بقوله اشمعنى بقى ..قالي مش شرط انك تعاني من الضررين مع بعض (عدم الطول والتساقط )*
> *وطبعا الحكاية لها علاقة بالتغذية برضه*
> 
> *المهم انا من فترة عايزة اعرف وصفات طبيعية للحد من التساقط ولكثافة الشعر*
> *تسلم ايدك والله يا سارة  ..أنا حانزل مترو أشوف الجنزبيل الاخضر ده*
> ...




طول ما الدكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني
معاكم في المنتدي
فلا تحملوا أي هم  أبداً

سيبكم من الموروثات والإعلانات التجارية والإشاعات
والوصفات البلدية

وعليكم بالإكثار من شرب الماء بعد البسملة عليه بصوت مسموع
ولا تنسوا أن 75% من وزن الجسم من الماء

ولا تنسوا قول الله

----------


## اليمامة

> مساء الجنزبيل يا نيرمين 
> بصي يا ستي انتي لازم تحطيه في الفريز عشان مينشفش وزي ما ندى قالت بيحتفظ بمايته جواه ولما بتيجي تستخدميه بينزل ماية يمكن ضعفين من استخدامه قبل ما يتحط في الفريزر 
> اما بقى عن تنشيف الشعر ..هوا اي لوسيون عموما بينشف الشعر يعني سورسير لازم تستخدمي معاه حمام زيت او كريم موثوق فيه ..انا بستخدم زيت جوز الهند بيفرد الشعر جدا 
> لكن الجنزبيل عادي هوا انتي بتحسي انه بينشف وانتي حاطاه لكن لما تغسليه خلاص بالعكس انا حاسة انه بقى مخلي شعري صحي وبيلمع اكتر 
> اقولك بقى حاجة على الانيميا وهتدعيلي جدا 
> التمر باللبن يا ناريمان إعجاز والله العظيم وعن تجربة لية ولمامتي كمان 
> سبع تمرات في اليوم على شوب لبن وروحي بقى حللي بعد شهر 
> عارفة انا اصلا السكر كتير بيتعبني فكنت باخد 3 تمرات على كوباية لبن الصبح واربعة تمرات على كوباية بليل 
> وياه بقى على النشاط اللي هتحسي بيه


التمر باللبن فعلا رائع للأنيميا بس بيرفع الوزن ..فيه سعرات حرارية فظيعة حتى بدون إضافة سكر ..بس طبعا لو استخدم بشكل محدود شهر مثلا وعليه العوض بقى فى 3 أو 4 كيلو ..

----------


## اليمامة

> متفكرينييييييييييييييييييييييييش يا ندى 
> انا اللي خلاني اعاني من شعري واحد فاشكول مضروب وواحد بانتين بديل الزيت مضروب 
> بجد اول مرة استخدمت فيها فاشكول كانت خالتو جابته من السعودية كان رااااااائع 
> تاني مرة بابا جابهولي من صيدلية العزبي وقعلي شعري 
> فأنا بجد مبقيتش عارفة اجيب حاجة موثوق فيها منين ؟؟
> اللي انا بقيت متأكدة منه منتجات امتنان هيلث شوب _الزيوت والعسل والأعشاب_
> وحاليا بقى واللي لسة هجربه منتجات دينا الجارم بيقولوا رووووووووعة والمركز بتاعها كمان بيعمل كورسات للشعر والبششرة حلوة 
> إحتمال كبير اروح اول ما اخلص امتحانات إن شاء الله
> http://www.dinaelgarem.com/books_ar.html


هو فعلا مهم جدا نشترى الحاجة من مكان محترم ..بس حتى لو المنتج متقلد موش هايوقع ولكن موش هايعمل حاجة وهاينشف..بصى من الآخر ..الناس المزاجيين اللى زى حالاتنا بيتعرضوا لتساقط الشعر فى اى وقت وبكمية ..بالنسبة لفشكول أنا رأيى الشخصى ييجى من برا على طول ..لأنه فى مصر مخلوط ومغشوش غالبا يعنى إلا لو من عند عبد الصمد القرشى وبرضو موش مضمون..انا هقولكوا دلوقتى على مكان كويس ..

----------


## اليمامة

> *انتي عارفة يا ندى أنا أصلا أكلاتي المفضلة من وانا طفلة ولحد النهارده أكلات حديد رئيسية*
> *كمان من بعد الدايت الجامد ده من سنتين وانا بقيت متعودة على كده ..فاكهة وخضار سوتيه والرز مبقتش أطيقه غير مسلوق حتى بقيت بحب لما اعمل شوربة لسان عصفور انى اسقطه مباشرة منغير تحمير..لقيت طعمه احلى والله*
> *هو عموما انا وزني ثابت من ساعتها..ماشية جنب الحيط بس ياريت تقوليلي على النظام بتاعك ده يبقى حاجة جميلة برضه*
> 
> *تسلمي يارب*



طيب يا ناريمان ..بصى يا حبيبتى طول مانتى محافظة فى الأكل والموضوع فى بالك هاتنجحى ان شاء الله ..المهم ماتفقديش الأمل أحيانا او تزهقى علشان لما بيحصل هبوط معنوى بتفتر العزيمة والإرادة والمسألة أساسها كدا حتى فى الإهتمام بنفسنا من ناحية الشعر والبشرة وكدا ..الناجحة هى اللى تخليه lifestyle نظام حياة وموش موسمى..تزهق تبطل ..تتحمس تكمل ..وتجرب وتسكت وكدا ..ودا فى كل حاجة موش فى الوزن بس ..

اتفضلى يا ستى النظام ..ودا صحى جدا ..بيخسس 3 كيلو فى الأسبوع للناس اللى بتعمل دايت ..وطبعا دا موش اختراعى وموش موجود على النت ..دا من الروشتة أهو مباشرة من طبيب التغذية بتاعى اللى لازم أروح له متابعة ..

النظام عبارة عن أيام بيتنوع فيها الأكل ..انتى ممكن تعتمدى النظام اللى حباه فى يوم معين وتنفذيه ..تعالى شوفى مباشرة علشان الفكرة تتضح ..

اليوم الأول : يوم الفاكهة - مسموح بتناول أى نوع من الفاكهة بأى كمية وفى أى وقت ما عدا البلح والعنب والمانجو والتين 

اليوم التانى : يوم الخضر والسلاطة - مسموح بتناول جميع أنواع الخضروات سواء كانت طازجة أو مسلوقة ويراعى عدم اضافة مكعبات ماجى أو اى نوع آخر 

اليوم الثالث : يوم الفاكهى والخضر والسلاطة ..يعنى تآكلى الاتنين مع بعض

اليوم الرابع : يوم الأسماك والسلاطة - الإفطار : 2 بيضة مسلوقة ..وفى هذا اليوم يمكن تناول أى كمية من الأسماك أو الجمبرى أو التونة أو  الكلمارى فى أى وقت وبأى خليط ( يراعى أن تكون التونة مصفاة من الزيت تماما - أما بالنسبة للسلاطة فغير مسموح إلا بتناول الخس والجرجير فقط )

اليوم الخامس : يوم اللحوم والخضر - الإفطار : 2بيضة مسلوقة 
وفى هذا اليوم يمكن تناول أى كمية من اللحوم المسلوقة والمشوية " ماعدا الضانى " كذلك الفراخ والأرانب المسلوقة المشوية فى أى وقت وبأى كمية - ( الخضار يسلق بالماء دون اضافة اى مكعبات ويراعى تصفية الخضار بعد سلقه )

اليوم السادس والسابع : فاكهة صنف واحد فقط بأى كمية وفى أى وقت ..



زى ما انتى شوفتى كدا يا ناريمان ..انتى حتى لو لقيتى نفسك زدتى شوية 3 أو أربعة كيلو ممكن تعمليه لمدة اسبوع ترجعى تضبطى نفسك ..وعموما الزيادة المحدودة احيانا كويسة ومطلوبة علشان بترجع تجدد مقدرة الجسم على الحرق علشان بيتعود على النظام الغذائى وبيبطل يحرق إلا لو غيرتى وأكلتى وعلشان كدا الأطباء بيدونا يوم مفتوح فى الوسط نلخبط فيه ..

----------


## اليمامة

> *طيب قوليلي على مكان فى القاهرة يبقى المنتجات دي فيه أصلية ومش مضروبة .. فروع Faces مثلا ؟؟*
> *ولو يبقى أفضل اجيبهم من بره ممكن برضه أنا بروح الامارات لأخويا كتير واقدر أوصيه كمان* 
> *بس رشحيلي حاجة معينة ووريني صورتها كده*
> 
> *شكرا حبيبتي*


بصى يا ست الكل ..انتى عندك كنز ..انصحك اى حاجة خلى أخوكى يجيبها لك من الإمارات خصوصا الزيوت وحمام الكريم ..
خليه يجيب لك فشكول ضرورى يا ناريمان من الإمارات ..فيه بالتوم وفيه بالنخاع وفيه بزيت الحية ..الحقيقة كلهم حلوين..خليه يجيب لك كل الأنواع ..دى فرصة ذهبية وعلشان حالة شعرك استخدمى الأول اللى بالتوم وبعدين بالنخاع ..وبالترتيب..انا ممكن اقولك بدلى بالمرات بينهم..بس أخاف تفتحى كله مرة واحدة يقعد معاكى مدة طويلة مفتوح ..ومانضمنش ..

ولغاية لما يجيبهم بالسلامة هاتروحى عند واحد اسمه نبيل النوبى..دا بيبع مستلزمات الكوافير ومتميز ان حاجته أصليه مستوردة من برا وهو معروف للكوافيرات ومراكز التجميل المحترمة ..عنوانه أهو ..

8 شارع محمد توفيق دياب 
من حسنين هيكل 
من عباس العقاد
أو مكرم عبيد
تليفون : 0102163704
0122163704
0222875613

اتصلى الأول واتأكدى ..

وكمان فيه عبد الصمد القرشى هتلاقيه تقريبا فى الدور الأرضى فى سيتى ستارز..يعنى اسألى فى المول هاتوصليله وفيه حراز فى السيدة زينب فى الربع ..بس خليكى فى نبيل النوبى ..اسألى على فشكول بالتوم ..

ودى صورته وهتلاقيه يمكن ب120 جنية ..أو اكتر شوية ..

----------


## اليمامة

طبعا العناية بالشعر موش بتبدأ بحمام الكريم ..بتبدأ من حاجات صغيرة بس مهمة ..اساسا لازم الأكل ..لازم ..ولازم مايبقاش فيه انيميا ان شاء الله ...كمان لازم تدليك لفروة الراس فى التسريح او فى الدهان ..وفيه فيتامينات كويسة جدا بتبقى مخصصة للمرأة بتساعد على التغذية زى دى gnc ودى فيتامينات شاملة وحلوة أوى ..بس استشيرى طبيبك ..

طبعا بلاش افترى وهلك فى شعرك اونتى بتغسليه بالراحه ..اتعاملى معاه برفق وحنية ..
وكمان بلاش ميه سخنه الميه لازم تكون فاتره ودافيه وفى اخر شطفه ابقى استعملى ميه بادره تزود اللمعان وتمنع التساقط وتقفل المسام
وياريت لو نسرح شعرنا قبل الغسيل عشان ما يتقطعشى جوه وهو بيتسلك واستعملى مشط واسع خشب..وبالراحه على شعرك لما تسرحيه وهو مبلول عشان بيبقى اكثر عرضه للتقصيف والتقطيع..

بعد كدا لازم الشامبو والبلسم المناسبين ..وفيه ماركة حلوة اوى اسمها تيرسمى ..وهو انجليزى وشهير ورائع الحقيقة ..كل منتجات الماركة دى حلوة ..وآدى صورة البسلم والشامبو 



وخدوا كمان الموقع الرسمى للماركة دى ..

www.tresemme.co.uk

أدخلوا فيه وشوفوا بنفسكم المنتجات وكمان الموقع عامل خدمة قع عامل خدمه تحديد نوع الشعر واختيار افضل المنتجات له
بمجرد ما تردى على 7اسئله بخصوص شعرك 
وهو اتوماتيك حيختار لك المنتجات المميزه لشعرك ..

المفترض بقى اننا بنحط حمام الكريم على فروة الراس اساسا  أما البلسم فبنستخدمه للشعر بس وبالتحديد للأطراف وطول الشعر علشان يمنع تقصفه فى الأصل ..حمام الكريم يقعد على الشعر نص ساعة لو هاتستخدمى فوطة سخنة اوى ومتجددة أو سشوار سخن فوق البونية ..أما لو موش هاتستخدمى وأنا بعمل كدا ..بسيبه موش اقل من اربع ساعات وبغطى شعرى بالبونية ..وبشطف بعد كدا شعرى يعنى موش لدرجة انى بقضى على اثر حمام الكريم تماما ..بشطفه بسرعة وبشيل تقريبا حمام الكريم ..يارب تكونوا فاهمين انا قصدى ايه ..بعد كدا بحط السيروم بتاعى نقطتين تلاته على الشعر نفسه وموش فروة الراس ..بينعم ويهدى ويحمى الشعر ..وطبعا احيانا بحط الكريم وموش السيروم ..

بالنسبة للزيوت أنا مابحبهاش بالذات فى الصيف ..بتكتم الشعر وبتنشفه أصلا وبفضل ان الزيوت تتعمل حمام زيت كل اسبوعين مرة لمدة اربع ساعات بفوطة سخنة ..وحمام الكريم مرتين فى الأسبوع ..افضل انواع الزيوت على الإطلاق زيت الزيتون ..حتى لو دهنتى بيه جسمك وبشرتك هو معروف انه عامل الشباب الأول للمرأة وكمان زيت اللوز ويا سلام بقى لو انتى جبتى زيت الزيتون عصر أول على البارد او حتى جبتيه نضيف وأصلى ..تحفة دا ..كمان عايزة أقولكوا ان زيت جدايل الأصلى الباكستانى بيطول الشعر ويكثفه وينعمه بشكل غريب والله بجد وعن تجربة لصديقة مقربة ليا ..هو فيه منه 3 انواع ..للتطويل والتتقيل والتنعيم ..لو قدرتوا توصلوا للتلاته ..العبوة الأصلية واستخدمتوه هاتشوفوا حاجة غريبة فعلا ..دا غير الزيوت الهندية تحفة ..فيه زيت اسمه كيشوردهنى Kesavardhini  مكوناته
1-املا صافى
2-زيت عشب الليمون
3-براهمى اضافى
4 - لانولين 

وطبعا انتوا عارفين يعنى ايه املا صافى ..يعنى نبات الأملج الساحر اللى بيفرد الشعر وينعمه 

وكمان واحد  ترشوب trichup   وبيتكون من زيوت كتيرة ..بيبقى مكتوب عليه انه لتدليك الفروة والشعر كمان وبيوقف التساقط نهايئا وبيمنع الصلع  لكن فيه عموما زيت السمسم وهو معروف لفرد الشعر وجوز الهند كمان واكليل الجبل اللى هو الروزمارى ودا تحفه فى حد ذاته والزهرة الزرقا 

كمان آخر واحد اسمه أنوب anoop  دا برضو بيطول الشعر ويتقله ..فوايده حلوة أوى .

دول بقى يتخلطوا مع بعض ويتحط عليهم شوية زيت زيتون حوالى 100 مللى مثلا او زيت جوز الهند او حتى جدايل ويتحط على الشعر تسريح او حمام زيت بس الفروة اهم حاجة تتدلك بيه ..التركيز على فروة الراس ..الحاجات دى كلها بما فيهم جدايل هايكونوا موجودين فى الخليج يا ناريمان والامارات أم الكلام دا كله ..وأنا بالنسبة ليا الزيوت أفضل من اللوسيون لان اللوسيون  بينشف وممكن يوقع الشعر بتوقف استخدامه على عكس الزيت ..

أخيرا فى امبولات حلوة جدا زى ما سمعت عنها بيتدلك بيها فروة الراس ودى علاجية للناس اللى شعرهم وقع فى مناطق او عندهم فروق فى الشعر أو من اصل ميش او فرد كيميائى غلط أو بسبب الصبغات
الامبولات دى مرتين اسبوعيا يفرك بيها الشعر اسمها vichy dercos وهى غالية شوية وكمان بيستخدم معاهم جيل فى الأماكن الفاضية من الشعر بيندهن بيها اسمه  ducray gel بيستخدم برضو مرتين اسبوعيا فى الاماكن الفاضية وعلى منابت الشعر ..وهو حلو اوى ..بيشكروا فيه اللى استخدموه..انبت الشعر احسن من الأول ..

فيه وصفة ماجربتهاش بنفسة بس ناوية اجربها بيقولوا ساحرة ..عبارة عن ازازة هانجيبها هانحط فى ربعها خل تفاح  ونصها زيت زيتون وهانحط معاهم حوالى عشر فصوص توم مهروسين ونسيبها لمدة يوم بليلة ..هايبقى زى اللوسيون كدا ..ونحط منها كدهان على فروة الراس والاماكن اللى الشعر فيها خفيف مرتين فى الاسبوع ..وبالمداومة هاتتحولوا لشيتا ..المداومة دى يعنى موش اقل من 3 شهور ..اى وصفة لازم تتجرب لمدة 3 شهور على الأقل علشان دى دورة الشعرة نفسها ..ومع الوصفة دى هانجيب فص توم نقطعه نصين وممكن نحطه فى الفريزر زى الزنجبيل كدا وناخده بعد كدا وندعك بيه كويس الأماكن اللى عايزين الشعر ينبت فيها لغاية لما نحس بحرقان وهنلاحظ ان الشعر بينبت ..طبعا هايبقى فيه ريحة ..بالشامبو والكريم او السيروم موش هايبقى فيه ..

دا كل اللى عندى حاليا واللى تحصلت عليه ..اللى بكتبه هو اللى واثقة فيه..اى سؤال انا موجودة ..او اللى عايزة تضيف او تعدل ياريت تفيدنا برضو وتقولنا ..

 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> عزيزتي اليمامة 
> 
> للأسف المعلومات السائدة  عن تغذية الشعر من الخارج  معلومات تجارية مغلوطة...التغذية تأتى عن طريق فم الإنسان وصولا لمعدته ولا تأتي عن طريق رأس الإنسان وإليك ما توصلت إليه الأبحاث العلمية وما وافقت عليه السلطات الأمريكية :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


طبعا يا دكتور جمال حضرتك عندك حق ..أهم حاجة التغذية فعلا عن طريق الفم ..بس التغذية من الخارج مهمة برضو عن طريق فروة الراس لأنها بتقبل التغذية وبتتشرب من اللى بيتحط عليها زى الجلد كدا لما بنحط عليه كريمات ومستحضرات وماسكات وبنغذيه ..والشعرة نفس الحكاية ..هى جزء حى بيقبل العلاج والتشرب والنمو ..

طبعا الميه دى فعلا سر وسحر ..ترطيب ونضارة ونمو وحياة 

أشكرك يا دكتور وأتمنى تكون معانا دايما فى المنتدى منورنا 

 :f:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> طبعا يا دكتور جمال حضرتك عندك حق ..أهم حاجة التغذية فعلا عن طريق الفم ..بس التغذية من الخارج مهمة برضو عن طريق فروة الراس لأنها بتقبل التغذية وبتتشرب من اللى بيتحط عليها زى الجلد كدا لما بنحط عليه كريمات ومستحضرات وماسكات وبنغذيه ..والشعرة نفس الحكاية ..هى جزء حى بيقبل العلاج والتشرب والنمو ..
> 
> طبعا الميه دى فعلا سر وسحر ..ترطيب ونضارة ونمو وحياة 
> 
> أشكرك يا دكتور وأتمنى تكون معانا دايما فى المنتدى منورنا



*لا تغذية للشعر إلا عن طريق الفم ...قولى عناية... قولي فرد... قولى تنعيم ....قولي تنظيف... قولي كل إللي تحبيه....إلا أن تقولي تغذية الشعر عن طريق فروة الرأس 
*



> The _dermis_ is an inner layer of the scalp that is thick and  complex as regards its structure and constituents. In reality this is  the place where all hair follicles, nerve endings, sebaceous and sweat  glands, and blood capillaries and vessels are found. Our hearts pump  blood that brings essential nutrients and oxygen to the dermis, while  its blood capillaries and vessels push blood further into hair follicles  to feed the _dermal papilla_. Here is a simple rule: the more blood goes towards the hair papilla, the more our hair will grow

----------


## اليمامة

> *لا تغذية للشعر إلا عن طريق الفم ...قولى عناية... قولي فرد... قولى تنعيم ....قولي تنظيف... قولي كل إللي تحبيه....إلا أن تقولي تغذية الشعر عن طريق فروة الرأس 
> *


ممكن جدا فعلا يا دكتور جمال ..

تحياتى لمتابعتك الجميلة 

 :f:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *ممكن جدا* فعلا يا دكتور جمال ..
> 
> تحياتى لمتابعتك الجميلة



*العلم لا يقبل "ممكن جدا" هذه ...من أين يمكننا صرف "ممكن جدا" هذه؟! 

لا تعصلجي وتنشفي دماغك  هكذا حتى لا تفقدي شعرك من نشفان دماغك وتقبلى المعلومات العلمية بصدر رحب وأسالى أهل التخصص في هذا المجال وأنا لست منهم...ألا تتذكري نشفان دماغي بخصوص أين توجد ذاكرة (عقل) الإنسان وكنت مصمم على أنها موجودة في المخ ثم بينت الأبحاث العلمية الحديثة من أنها موجودة في خلايا قلب الإنسان ولم أتردد لحظة فى الإعتراف بتلك الحقيقة العلمية والمتفقة مع ما جاء في القرآن الكريم وأحاديث الرسول* *
*

----------


## اليمامة

> *العلم لا يقبل "ممكن جدا" هذه ...من أين يمكننا صرف "ممكن جدا" هذه؟! 
> 
> لا تعصلجي وتنشفي دماغك  هكذا حتى لا تفقدي شعرك من نشفان دماغك وتقبلى المعلومات العلمية بصدر رحب وأسالى أهل التخصص في هذا المجال وأنا لست منهم...ألا تتذكري نشفان دماغي بخصوص أين توجد ذاكرة (عقل) الإنسان وكنت مصمم على أنها موجودة في المخ ثم بينت الأبحاث العلمية الحديثة من أنها موجودة في خلايا قلب الإنسان ولم أتردد لحظة فى الإعتراف بتلك الحقيقة العلمية والمتفقة مع ما جاء في القرآن الكريم وأحاديث الرسول* *
> *


هههههههههههه
ماشى الكلام يا دكتور جمال ..لن أعصلج ..
احنا هانعتنى أو هاننظف أو هانرمم أو أيا ما يكون ..المهم بس نلاقى نتيجة ..

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلو موضوع نشفان الدماغ اللي بيوقع الشعر ده 

*
*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> هههههههههههه
> ماشى الكلام يا دكتور جمال ..لن أعصلج ..
> احنا هانعتنى أو هاننظف أو هانرمم أو أيا ما يكون ..المهم بس نلاقى نتيجة ..





*الحل الجذري الغير مرضي*
هو




* هو الفراولة* عن طريق الفم



كلها جاذبية بدون أملا وبدون زنجبيل أخضر
وبدون بلسم بعد شامبو الفراولة


ماكينة نمرة 3 هي الحل الجذري


*قبل 
*
*وبعد*










 ::

----------


## nariman

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه فعلا يا دكتور الواحد يجيب الماكينة ويخلص

----------


## nariman

*ندى حبيبتي*

*مش عارفة أشكرك ازاى على المعلومات القيمة وكمان النظام الغذائي ده عجبني والله* 
*الكريم حطيته فى الخطة خلاص ههههههههههههههههه*
*معاكي حق حاجة بره حاجة تانية*
*عارفة فيه منتجات من ساعة ما جربتها من الإمارات وانا حاسة باختلاف زي منتجات نيفيا للبشرة*
*تقدري تقولي بقالي سنة ونص بجيبهم من هناك*
*والشامبوهات وخلافه رغم ان الماركات متوفرة هنا بس حسيت بفرق*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

وإلى هنا سكت شهريار عن الكلام المباح
وأروح أشوف ليه المنتدي نايم
وحاله مش عاجبني
وإمبارح إصيب بوعكة وأختفى من النت
زيى ما يكون عنده أنيميا
وللعلم أنا بأستعمل أي شامبو وأي بلسم
موجود في الحمام
وبأستعمل أحيانا
بالمرز (أمريكي) ملطف للشعر 
بتركيبة زيت جوز الهند مع فيتامين (هـ)
(شوفوا إزاي حطين فيتامين فيه يا سلام!)
ولالونين نقي
والبالمرز ده أشتريته من السعودية عام 2003
وفي الغالب بأستعمل بعد الحمام

هير فوود 
Look'N
Relax
صناعة فرنسا
لحماية الشعر
بسعر 22 جنيه
من صيدلية سيف

 ::

----------


## اليمامة

> *الحل الجذري الغير مرضي*
> هو
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * هو الفراولة* عن طريق الفم
> 
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههه

كدا أريح كتير يا دكتور جمال ..وموضة برضو 
وبلاه وجع الدماغ 

 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> *ندى حبيبتي*
> 
> *مش عارفة أشكرك ازاى على المعلومات القيمة وكمان النظام الغذائي ده عجبني والله* 
> *الكريم حطيته فى الخطة خلاص ههههههههههههههههه*
> *معاكي حق حاجة بره حاجة تانية*
> *عارفة فيه منتجات من ساعة ما جربتها من الإمارات وانا حاسة باختلاف زي منتجات نيفيا للبشرة*
> *تقدري تقولي بقالي سنة ونص بجيبهم من هناك*
> *والشامبوهات وخلافه رغم ان الماركات متوفرة هنا بس حسيت بفرق*


ربنا يكرمك يا ناريمان 
المسألة طبعا مالهاش علاقة بعقدة الخواجة خالص بس تقريبا كدا والله أعلم ان مصر غالبا بستورد المنتجات درجة تالتة بتاعة الدول ..
وبالفعل الكريمات والمستحضرات والعطور فى دول الخليج وخصوصا الإمارات أفضل كتير ..

ربنا يعمل لك اللى فيه الخير 

 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> وإلى هنا سكت شهريار عن الكلام المباح
> وأروح أشوف ليه المنتدي نايم
> وحاله مش عاجبني
> وإمبارح إصيب بوعكة وأختفى من النت
> زيى ما يكون عنده أنيميا
> وللعلم أنا بأستعمل أي شامبو وأي بلسم
> موجود في الحمام
> وبأستعمل أحيانا
> بالمرز (أمريكي) ملطف للشعر 
> ...


بالمرز معروف انه منعم للشعر يا دكتور بس فيه منتجات أحسن منه 
انا استخدمته قبل كدا ولاحظت انه بيفتح لون الشعر بالإستخدام واستخدمت كمان لوكن ريلاكس ..عجبنى اوى اوى ..كان جميل فعلا وكنت بستخدم اللى بالجوجوبا ..بس بقى موش من عند صيدلية سيف ..من عند سنتر الجزار ..ههههههههه

بس عموما اطمن ..انت واضح على شعرك انه صحى وجميل ..

تحياتى 

 :f2:

----------


## nariman

*يا مساء الجاذبية والجمال* 

*قلت آجي أفيدكم بحاجة يعني ولو مرة ميبقاش الحكاية استغلال عمال على بطال كده هههههههههههههههه*

*منتجات nuxe* *للبشرة والجسم ..وهي ماركة فرنسية* 
*بصراحة ممتازة وانا جربتها أهو بقالي أكتر من 6 شهور وحاسة انها جايبة نتائج حلوة*
*هي بتعتمد على مكونات طبيعية ..اعشاب وزهور وكده*
*استخدمت منها كريمات لترطيب العين والوجه وفيه ماسك كويس للبشرة المركبة والدهنية ..وفيه مقشر مرتين فى الأسبوع كويس برضه*
*ومنتجات الجسم كمان حلوة* 
*هي أسعارها غالية شوية سواء من مصر أو بره بس فعلا تستاهل ومع المداومة بتجيب نتيجة وبتحسي بفرق*

----------


## اليمامة

> *يا مساء الجاذبية والجمال* 
> 
> *قلت آجي أفيدكم بحاجة يعني ولو مرة ميبقاش الحكاية استغلال عمال على بطال كده هههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *منتجات nuxe* *للبشرة والجسم ..وهي ماركة فرنسية* 
> *بصراحة ممتازة وانا جربتها أهو بقالي أكتر من 6 شهور وحاسة انها جايبة نتائج حلوة*
> *هي بتعتمد على مكونات طبيعية ..اعشاب وزهور وكده*
> *استخدمت منها كريمات لترطيب العين والوجه وفيه ماسك كويس للبشرة المركبة والدهنية ..وفيه مقشر مرتين فى الأسبوع كويس برضه*
> *ومنتجات الجسم كمان حلوة* 
> *هي أسعارها غالية شوية سواء من مصر أو بره بس فعلا تستاهل ومع المداومة بتجيب نتيجة وبتحسي بفرق*


ههههههههههه
أهلا أهلا يا ناريمان ..مساء الرشاقة والأناقة وكل حاجة حلوة زيك ..
يا ستى استغلى ولا يهمك ..الإستغلال على قلبنا زى العسل ..ياريت كل الإستغلال كدا ..
أنا بيتهيألى يا ناريمان انى قريت الإسم دا قبل كدا .عارفة الماركة دى من بعيد لبعيد بس عموما أنا بثق فى الماركات الفرنسية اولا ثم الألمانية ..أضف ان هنا طبعا فى عامل هو العامل الأول والأساسى ..وهى تجربتك ..وأنا فعلا بفضل جدا الماركات اللى بتحتوى على مكونات طبيعية تقريبا حتى لو بتجيب نتيجة على المدى الطويل لكن بتكون آمنة ..واحنا مستعجلين ليه طالما دا هايكون أسلوب حياتنا ..

احتمال كبير جدا بكرة أجيب المقشر للبشرة علشان محتاجاه جدا بعد دش شمسى للبشرة بآخده تقريبا كل ليوم ولسه لفترة مطولة ..

بشكرك جدا يا ناريمان ودايما منورانى 

 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

مساء الفل على جميلات ابناء مصر

اخترعت اليومين دول لوشن للجسم بس طلع تحفففففففة يا بنات ياريت تجربوه وان شاء الله يعجبكم

المكونات 

علبة جليسوليد 

جليسرين

ماء ورد

زيت لوز حلو او مر مش بتفرق كتير

زيت جنين القمح 

زيت عطرى النوع اللى تفضليه انا شخصيا حطيت عنبر لانى بحبه جدا

المكونات زى ما انتى عاوزة انا حطيت كله على بعضه ::  يعنى علبة جليسوليد الكبيرة مع زجاجة ماء الورد والجليسرين وزيت اللوز بس بالنسبة لزيت جنين القمح حطيت 2 معلقة كبيرة منه والزيت العطرى طبعا وقلبتهم كويس جدا جدا جدا وحطيتهم فى عبوة دوف السائل طبعا غسلتها كويس اوى اوى ونشفتها وحطيت فيها اللوشن بعد كدا 
بس خلاص بعد حمامك اليومى بقى حطى منه وادعيييييييييلى  :: 


كمان فيه حاجة جربتها اليومين دول وطلعت جميلة جدا 


زيت جنين القمح


 حقيقى معجزة مجرد انك تمسحى بيه وشك ورقبتك  كل يوم قبل ما تنامى بيعمل شغل جااااااامد جدا
بياض ونعومة وصفاء للبشرة غير طبيعى يعنى ممكن تستغنى عن الكريم المرطب تماما لو واظبتى عليه كمان له تأثير رهيب على القضاء على الهالات السوداء مجرد تطبطبى بيه بس تحت عنيكى هاتلاحظى الفرق فورا  ::

----------


## اليمامة

مساء الخير يا جيهان ..

فعلا اللوشن شكله حلو أوى ..واضح من المكونات ..طالما فيه جليسوليد ..وجليسرين ..بس كنت بسأل أو بقترح اننا ممكن نحط ليمون أو شوية خل تفاح ..هايبقى مبهر جدا ..وبالنسبة لزيت اللوز ..المر أفضل حتى لبشرة الوجه ..اللى تدهن بشرتها كل يوم بزيت اللوز المر هاتشوف نتيجة مدهشة ..انا هجربه من بكرة ..حظى انى خلصت كل اللوشينات اللى عندى ..

أما زيت جنين القمح فطبعا دا مذهل ..بس نتوصل للنقى يا جيهان ..النقى غالى ..او صعب نلاقيه ..هو طبعا بيعطى عمر ونضارة للبشرة والرقبة ..بس بيزعجنى فيه انه تقبل شوية ولزج ولونه أصفر غامق ..هو عندى بالفعل بس للأسباب دى بطيئة فى استخدامه ..

بس فعلا أنا لازم اخلصه منعا للإهدار وأهو انتى معايا بتشجعينى ..

شكرا ليكى يا جيهان ..واى حاجة تجربيها زى الشاطرة تيجى هنا على طول تقوليلنا ..

 :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

مساء النور يا ندى 

فعلا اللوشن حلوة جدا وانا على فكرة حطيت زيت لوز مر لانى بفضله برضو بس قلت ينفع الحلو كمان عشان بس ما نعقدهاش هههههههه
بالنسبة لزيت جنين القمح الحقيقة مش عارفة انه مش متوفر النقى منه لان اللى عندى جايلى هدية من برة ههههههه يعنى الله يطمنك بقى مش هاعرف الاقيه ولا ايه ::  ؟؟؟
ان شاء الله لو جربت حاجة جديدة هاجى اقولهالكم عشان نستفيد منها كلنا 
تحياتى  ::

----------


## اليمامة

حلواتى وجميلاتى 
وحشتونى 
ووحشنى الرغى النسائى هنا عن جمالنا وأناقتنا وتألقنا 
انهاردة جاية أقولكوا فى عجالة وبسرعة عن الجلسرين
الجلسرين الصافى من عند العطار
أوصيكن به ..
عليكن به ..للركبة ووالكواع والكعوب قبل النوم
والجسم كله عموما وياحبذا لو كان عليه عصير ليمون وبعد الاستحمام بماء دافىء وسخن شوية 

كمان احتفظوا بقشر البرتقال 
واسلقوه فى شوية ميه صغيرين 
وحطوا عليه شوية لبن - حسب الرغبة - واستخدموه لوشن للبشرة
بينور الوش 
وافرموه مع العسل والزبادى وحطوه قناع


 :f:   :f:

----------

